# The 2015/2016 NFL Thread v. yfw da jest win da superb owl



## GenericMind

lol yes it would. Maybe I'll add it when the season starts.


----------



## neversickanymore

0 YEARS: 65 DAYS: 19 HOURS: 45 MINUTES: 10 SECONDS TILL KICK OFF.

I'm really starting to jones pretty hard.. bring on the season.


----------



## cj

neversickanymore said:


> 0 YEARS: 65 DAYS: 19 HOURS: 45 MINUTES: 10 SECONDS TILL KICK OFF.
> 
> I'm really starting to jones pretty hard.. bring on the season.



Till preseason or regular season?


----------



## GenericMind

Regular season. Preseason starts August 9th.

I just want training camp to start. I feel like a crack addict during these 6 weeks of nothing.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Regular season. Preseason starts August 9th.
> 
> I just want training camp to start. I feel like a crack addict during these 6 weeks of nothing.


Hell yeah! I'm buying my ticket for the falcons vs eagles week 1 MNF game in ATL on Friday. Get to finally see what all Chips crazy moves have gotten the team.


----------



## GenericMind

The Eagles are going to be super interesting to watch this season. I'm actually pretty excited, which is weird because they're not the Bills.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> The Eagles are going to be super interesting to watch this season. I'm actually pretty excited, which is weird because they're not the Bills.



It's all going to come down to Sam Bradford. If he stays healthy and plays reasonably well then we make  the playoffs. If that happens and the defence matures into a top 15 group then I think we can make a run. Lots of ifs there but I really do trust chip.


----------



## GenericMind

I was actually pulling for the Bills to try and make a trade for Bradford at the beginning of the offseason before they made all those signings. Looks like we'll be going with EJ Manuel again!


----------



## subotai

yeah like crimson said, its all about Bradford. I remember talking shit on him when china rider was hyping up the rams and I have a feeling he doesnt make it to week 10. but thats just my pessimistic outlook on the team

their o line isnt AS solid as it has been, on paper at least. I think that first year with chip was just the high water mark tbh, no injuries that was crazy. still have two solid tackles though and demarco murray should be able to have a decent season if he stays healthy

but Idk if that will happen either. dallas ran him into the ground last year. I have this nightmare scenario where Demarco gets hurt in the first game and we go 5-12

the defense is actually... not bad though. I like maxwell, I like alonso, I like the draft pick of eric rowe from utah, jenkins should still be decent, but idk, chip kelly just never seems to have good defenses. I dont think he really cares too much about it in all honesty. it's definitely an afterthought, which is why its hard to expect much out of them. They just need to try and force as many turnover as possible and forget about how many yards they give up because they will be on the field a lot.

Im not really sure what chip is trying to do tbh. he is treating the nfl like college. where he gets rid of anyone who tries to go against the grain. that's cool when your team is winning but if you miss the playoffs again I might have to call bullshit on your "sports science" dogma and wait painfully for this coaching experiment to end


----------



## cj

subotai said:


> yeah like crimson said, its all about Bradford. I remember talking shit on him when china rider was hyping up the rams and I have a feeling he doesnt make it to week 10. but thats just my pessimistic outlook on the team
> 
> their o line isnt AS solid as it has been, on paper at least. I think that first year with chip was just the high water mark tbh, no injuries that was crazy. still have two solid tackles though and demarco murray should be able to have a decent season if he stays healthy
> 
> but Idk if that will happen either. dallas ran him into the ground last year. I have this nightmare scenario where Demarco gets hurt in the first game and we go 5-12
> 
> the defense is actually... not bad though. I like maxwell, I like alonso, I like the draft pick of eric rowe from utah, jenkins should still be decent, but idk, chip kelly just never seems to have good defenses. I dont think he really cares too much about it in all honesty. it's definitely an afterthought, which is why its hard to expect much out of them. They just need to try and force as many turnover as possible and forget about how many yards they give up because they will be on the field a lot.
> 
> Im not really sure what chip is trying to do tbh. he is treating the nfl like college. where he gets rid of anyone who tries to go against the grain. that's cool when your team is winning but if you miss the playoffs again I might have to call bullshit on your "sports science" dogma and wait painfully for this coaching experiment to end



I think Chip has two years left to put together a winning team. Barring a crazy bad 2-14 disaster this year or something. Even though honestly that wouldn't be the worst thing that ever happened because we need a franchise QB. I don't thnk you can consistently compete for division titles and super bowls without one. At the end if the day I want a fucking super bowl victory! If Bradford plays like he has the talent too and is a top 10 qb this year then we will be in the playoffs. Whether we go past the first round will depend on our secondary. If they can become a top 15 group then I think we have a chance. 

I'm also worried about the receiving core. We have no fucking depth there to speak of.


----------



## axl blaze

Bills going for Bradford would have made tons of sense

dreaming about the Steelers offense on a gloomy day... sigh... so many touchdowns...


----------



## alasdairm

crimsonjunk said:


> I'm also worried about the receiving core. We have no fucking depth there to speak of.


jordan matthews
nelson agholor
miles austin
riley cooper
josh huff

and a few others. plus celek and ertz at te. looks pretty good to me.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Yeah im not worried about their receiving core really, for all the reasons alasdair mentioned.  I think ertz has a nice year if they find ways to get him the ball

Jordan matthews is a legit #1 receiver imo. Especially if you surround him with other good players. Im interested to see how huff and agholar pan out.

I just dont know about Bradford man. He always gets hurt


----------



## alasdairm

cbs sports likes it too: Offseason Extra: Eagles passing game

i drafted ertz in my ff team last year and he was great for a couple or three weeks as expected. then they stopped using him and he bust.

looks like there's a good chance he'll play a bigger role again this year. having a te who can contribute 10 points a week is huge. and there are not that many reliable tes.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

antonio gates suspended 4 games for cheating. your thoughts (dwe)?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

lots of four game suspensions for drugs and PEDs this year

I dunno, that receiving corps doesn't look too great to me, but I am a Steelers fan whom has been particularly blessed in that aspect the last decade


----------



## alasdairm

"_best wr corp in the nfl_"? maybe.

so, this coming season, who is it?

i think the steelers are in the picture but colts have to be #1 surely? and packers and broncos look pretty damn good.

honorable mention? gm's bills.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Packers are at the top for sure. I still have nightmares about how Jordy Nelson ripped the Steelers apart their last Super Bowl

Lions just because Megatron is the best WR this decade, you can pair any other #2 or #3 WR and he will get catches due to teams double-teaming him

Broncos are good - Emmanuel Sanders is great, and Cody Latimer should have a break out season

Bills might be good but they will suffer by not having a competent QB to get them the ball

Steelers are sitting pretty again at WR this year. it was crazy when my team had Emmanuel Sanders, Mike Wallace, and Antonio Brown all on the same team at the same time - that's why I proudly declared Pittsburgh to have the best WR corps at that time. notably, both Sanders and Wallace moved on to absolute monster contracts to Denver and Miami respectively. good move by the front office, as we signed Antonio Brown and didn't fall into the temptation that Mike Wallace - a sickening diva - brought. however, Pittsburgh drafted insanely well at WR last year and again this year. WR Martavis Bryant set the world on fire last season with TDs, even after missing the first four games. this second-year player is poised to have a stunning season. Markus Wheaton is good enough as the #3 option, but I am extremely interested in seeing what WR Sammie Coates will bring to the table

throw in an always dependable TE Heath Miller and maybe the best all around RB in the NFL - LeVeon Bell - and you will see why I am so excited about this Pitt offense this year. something the Steelers haven't done all decade, but did last year, was get the ball to RB Bell through a check-down progression when QB Big Ben was about to get sacked or feeling pressure, was beautiful in it's simplicity. if Big Ben feels pocket disruption he will check down to Bell in the flats, and Bell is so damn good that that option Is extremely scary, and best thing is Ben doesn't have to eat dirt for once

I am thinking Martavis Bryant breaks 1,000 yards this year and becomes a Pro Bowler. Antonio Brown will also have a great season, as expected. if Wheaton and Coates can add a little something then the "Steel Curtain" moniker belongs to the Pittsburgh offense, for once


----------



## pharmakos

axl blaze said:


> Lions just because Megatron is the best WR this decade, you can pair any other #2 or #3 WR and he will get catches due to teams double-teaming him



hey man, can't discredit Golden Tate either.  he did great when Megatron was out last season.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> antonio gates suspended 4 games for cheating. your thoughts (dwe)?
> 
> alasdair



i think its a bunch of crap..

4 games? brady fucking cheated to win a superbowl and got 4 games.

should be a 2 game with a fine. IMO

gates is till one of the best TEs of this generation


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> gates is till one of the best TEs of this generation


if i cheated, maybe i'd be great too.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

hilarious coming from a Pats fan.


----------



## ArCi

Let's be honest, deflating footballs shouldn't even be considered cheating


----------



## subotai

The buccaneers are going to have a good passing game this year im feeling it


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> Let's be honest, deflating footballs shouldn't even be considered cheating



then why even have a rule about how much air should be in them?


----------



## ArCi

My exact thoughts. The rule is stupid imo

Also why do teams use separate footballs? I've never understood that


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> Also why do teams use separate footballs? I've never understood that



that right there would solve the problem.  and why are they managing their own balls?  shouldn't NFL officials be doing that?


----------



## GenericMind

thenightwatch said:


> hilarious coming from a Pats fan.



BOOM. Headshot + ali is dead


----------



## GenericMind

But I'd like to get outsiders' opinions on the Bills. This is the first time, including the superbowl years, that they sold out every game in the season before training camp even started. Fans are INVESTED, completely. Do YOU guys think the Bills are a playoff team this year?


----------



## pharmakos

man, its so hard to guess what's going to happen in the AFC East this year.  its definitely going to be an interesting season over there.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> BOOM. Headshot + ali is dead


not really. tnw opens his mouth and all i hear is dawsoncrying. i've learned to tune it out.


GenericMind said:


> Do YOU guys think the Bills are a playoff team this year?


yes. but it's going to be one of the more interesting years in the afc east. i think the pats, dolphins and bills all look great. even the jets have potential but they'll find a way to fuck it up.

bills defense is obviously solid - top 3 in the whole of football, i think. the run game is solid and the wr corp is great. if ej manuel has a year, they could win the division.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Yet again it all boils down to EJ. I think a lot of his problems had to do with the old coaching staff. Rex will give him a lot more freedom to do what he wants, so it's this year or never. Man I hope he steps up.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Yet again it all boils down to EJ. I think a lot of his problems had to do with the old coaching staff. Rex will give him a lot more freedom to do what he wants, so it's this year or never. Man I hope he steps up.



Yeah Rex's track record with young QBs is really impressive./s 

The bills are going to go 8-8 narrowly finishing second to the 9-7 patriots in a division that is going to underperform.


----------



## alasdairm

^ which 7 games do you see the pats losing?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

crimsonjunk said:


> Yeah Rex's track record with young QBs is really impressive./s
> 
> The bills are going to go 8-8 narrowly finishing second to the 9-7 patriots in a division that is going to underperform.



lmao yeah they're going to go 8-8 this year after they went 9-7 last year without McCoy, Clay, Felton, Harvin, Darby, Miller, and Incognito. Do you even watch football?


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> lmao yeah they're going to go 8-8 this year after they went 9-7 last year without McCoy, Clay, Felton, Harvin, Darby, Miller, and Incognito. Do you even watch football?


Harvin has been in decline for at least 3 seasons and is injury prone. McCoy is a homerun threat if you can block for him consistently. But has a tendency to dance in the hole and lose yardage way too often. I don't know enough about the others to make educated comment. But still no qb in a division with Tom Brady and Tannehill. It's going to be tough.

Patriots could lose to. Steelers, bills, cowboys,colts, eagles, dolphins, broncos. I see them losing 3 out of 4 without Brady to start the year. From there it's not difficult to see a 7 loss year.


----------



## GenericMind

crimsonjunk said:


> Harvin has been in decline for at least 3 seasons and is injury prone. McCoy is a homerun threat if you can block for him consistently. But has a tendency to dance in the hole and lose yardage way too often. I don't know enough about the others to make educated comment. But still no qb in a division with Tom Brady and Tannehill.



Harvin's yardage has actually increased every year for the past 3 years.



> It's going to be tough



With the Lions losing Suh the Bills are probably going to have the best defense in the entire league this season. If anything it's going to be tough for Tannehill and Brady, not the other way around.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Harvin's yardage has actually increased every year for the past 3 years.


not really:






obviously, he was out in 2013 but he's been on the decline since 2011.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Sorry I accidentally counted last year as 2 since he was on two different teams. 17 years in 2013, 133 yards with the Seahawks, then 350 with the Jets.

Either way, fuck you all. He, Watkins, McCoy, Clay, and Woods are going to smoke all your defenses.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I really hope the bills make the play offs only to watch GM blow his top when they capitulate. In a super bowl would be just dandy please and thank you


----------



## pharmakos

would be especially funny if they lose a playoff game because of some shitty call from a ref


----------



## alasdairm

i agree the bills wr corp looks good.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

i further agree that the bills losing the superbowl would be tough for gm to watch because the bills are so good at losing superbowls. i'm not sure i would wish that on him.

if the pats don't win, i'd be happy to see the bills take it all.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Percy Harvin hasn't been the same since he got that injury and the Vikings released him

He didnt do shit for the Seahawks except talk his way out of town and you saw how he really was a gamechanger (sarcasm) for the jets when no qb was there to get him the ball

I didn't even know they got Harvin tbh

McCoy got hurt a few times on the eagles too. Hamstring iirc. That's like the kiss of death for running backs

Im not trying to say hes washed up like harvin, but he wont carry a team anymore. Do they still have Bryce Brown? Or fred jackson? I know they lost spiller. Idk

I'd rather have a healthy and rested Kilo Alonso then mccoy coming off one more year of his shelf life considering in all honesty, the bills offense will most likely suck dick this year. With or without any of the names you just spouted off reason enough to believe otherwise


----------



## alasdairm

you sound like dwe, shim. at least gm gets his team's players' names right 

alasdair


----------



## subotai

I fat fingered one letter that's a bit of a stretch to make that comparison


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i further agree that the bills losing the superbowl would be tough for gm to watch because the bills are so good at losing superbowls. i'm not sure i would wish that on him.
> 
> if the pats don't win, i'd be happy to see the bills take it all.
> 
> alasdair



I'd probably light myself on fire. If it was due to a bad call from a ref, I'd suicide bomb the NFL headquaters.




subotai said:


> Percy Harvin hasn't been the same since he got that injury and the Vikings released him
> 
> He didnt do shit for the Seahawks except talk his way out of town and you saw how he really was a gamechanger (sarcasm) for the jets when no qb was there to get him the ball
> 
> I didn't even know they got Harvin tbh
> 
> McCoy got hurt a few times on the eagles too. Hamstring iirc. That's like the kiss of death for running backs
> 
> Im not trying to say hes washed up like harvin, but he wont carry a team anymore. Do they still have Bryce Brown? Or fred jackson? I know they lost spiller. Idk
> 
> I'd rather have a healthy and rested Kilo Alonso then mccoy coming off one more year of his shelf life considering in all honesty, the bills offense will most likely suck dick this year. With or without any of the names you just spouted off reason enough to believe otherwise



McCoy is probably the most dynamic running back in the entire league. His "down" year last season with the Eagles was a 1,300+ yard season where he was the #3 RB in the league. He's had more rushing yards over the last 5 years than any RB in the NFL and he's only 26-years-old. Considering how well the Bills defense did last year without Kiko, the McCoy trade was an excellent move by the Bills imo. With the additions the Bills made to their offensive line McCoy should easily have 1,300-1,500 yards this season. That takes a TON of pressure off the passing game and the QB. With Greg Roman calling the plays I don't think the Bills offense will suck at all. Whoever is QB will be asked to do as little as possible, just like Roman did with Alex Smith. 20-24 pass attempts per game, minimal INTs. That's all.

One of the most underrated moves by the Bills this offseason was the signing of TE Charles Clay from Miami. A lot of people don't recognize his name because he won't take over a game like Gronk, but he's the exact type of TE that will help a struggling QB. 2 years ago the NFL listed him as something like #36 on their "Top 100 players" list. He's the real deal.

Another underrated signing is Fullback Jerome Felton. He was the FB blocking for Adrian Peterson all this time, and he's one of the best in the league(not that there are a ton of FBs left). The reason those two signings are so important is because A) Greg Roman loves to use TEs and FBs, and B) Both of them are some of the best run blockers at their positions in the NFL. They'll both be a big factor in blocking for McCoy. It's basically like having 7 offensive linemen out there. Add in Incognito and the newly drafted Guard John Miller who reports say has looked so good he's already risen to a starting spot on the depth charts and you're looking at one very nasty power run team.


----------



## subotai

1. AP (by default, he didn't play last year
2. Jamaal Charles
3. Beast Mode
4. Le'veon Bell
5. DeMarco Murray
6. McCoy

imo


----------



## GenericMind

Would you like to make a bet on how many players in that list McCoy has a better year than in 2015? I'm willing to wager that McCoy ends up either the #1 or #2 rusher this season, so either none or only one of the guys on your list will beat him.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Bills have a solid line this year.  McCoy should do very well, especially with the space he should have on checkdowns by EJ.


----------



## cj

Was a bad weekend for NFL players and fireworks. JPP's new nickname should be nine fingers.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I wish I could give an unbiased review, but alas I too am a Bills fan... I honestly don't see them making the playoffs this year though.  Too many years of hoping they would only to be let down.


----------



## JahSEEuS

crimsonjunk said:


> Was a bad weekend for NFL players and fireworks. JPP's new nickname should be nine fingers.



Good 'ol Nine Fingers misses the deflection again!


----------



## GenericMind

JahSEEuS said:


> I wish I could give an unbiased review, but alas I too am a Bills fan... I honestly don't see them making the playoffs this year though.  Too many years of hoping they would only to be let down.



1) Running into another Bills fan on a non-Bills website is like two Unicorns finding each other.

2) Of course they'll make the fucking playoffs this year. This is the most talented roster they've had in 20 years.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> 1) Running into another Bills fan on a non-Bills website is like two Unicorns finding each other.
> 
> 2) Of course they'll make the fucking playoffs this year. This is the most talented roster they've had in 20 years.



I'll give you credit man. Year in year out you hype your team. I admire your dedication. One of these years I'm sure it will be rewarded.


----------



## GenericMind

It has to be this year. Not even exaggerating when I say the expectations from the fanbase are higher than they've been since the Superbowl years. Since they couldn't find a QB they've basically stacked the rest of the roster with an insane amount of talent. Put a slightly above average QB in there and they're a Superbowl contender. I think like 6-7 of their starters were on NFL's "Top 100 Players" list they just released a few weeks ago. First time ever that an entire defensive line made the list.

But we don't have a QB like that. If the mantra that "you need a QB to win" ends up being true and the Bills get less than 10 wins this season and miss the playoffs, fans are going to be so disheartened I don't know what will happen. A lot of them may finally throw in the towel.


----------



## subotai

great start for the bills

http://nypost.com/2015/07/12/bills-coach-punched-threatened-to-kill-minors-family-over-beach-chairs/


----------



## alasdairm

*offensive* line coach? yep.



alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Hopefully the broncos have a better season than last year. Some of those games late in the season were painful to watch. Hopefully peyton's arm will start looking a little better. Seattle has got a pretty big chip on their shoulder though after last year. Counting down the days til preseason.


----------



## GenericMind

Hey man Rex Ryan wasn't kidding when he said he wanted to build a bully. Little punk probably deserved it.


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind said:


> It has to be this year. Not even exaggerating when I say the expectations from the fanbase are higher than they've been since the Superbowl years. Since they couldn't find a QB they've basically stacked the rest of the roster with an insane amount of talent. Put a slightly above average QB in there and they're a Superbowl contender. I think like 6-7 of their starters were on NFL's "Top 100 Players" list they just released a few weeks ago. First time ever that an entire defensive line made the list.
> 
> But we don't have a QB like that. If the mantra that "you need a QB to win" ends up being true and the Bills get less than 10 wins this season and miss the playoffs, fans are going to be so disheartened *I don't know what will happen*. A lot of them may finally throw in the towel.



Lots of drinking and burning of public property.


----------



## nygiants1313

Hate the JETS and their fans as im a New Yorker and diehard GMEN fan.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

jammin83 said:


> Hopefully the broncos have a better season than last year. Some of those games late in the season were painful to watch. Hopefully peyton's arm will start looking a little better. Seattle has got a pretty big chip on their shoulder though after last year. Counting down the days til preseason.


For your sake manning has to play better and with your oline issues I expect the chargers to take the afc west this year tbh


----------



## alasdairm

^ nothing you have ever predicted has been correct and youre wrong again here.

alasdair


----------



## cj

The chargers are a trendy pick right now. But I think the chiefs are going to suprise people and make the playoffs as a wildcard. While the broncos win the division. I just have no faith in SD every year they get hyped then under achieve.


----------



## neversickanymore

Thank the lord im not a pats fan.. only thing that will make the world forget its sins would be a twenty year, Raiders like; run in the basement. 

Until NE serves its two decades penance it will hold its tarnished finish.


----------



## subotai

you still down to hate fuck nancy reagan in the ass later?


----------



## axl blaze

can't wait to beat the Pats on opening day

Big Ben is gonna easily throw over 2,000 yds barring injury

and no offense GM, but Bills fans haven't thrown in the towel already??


----------



## alasdairm

is there anything a steelers fan dreads more than watching the bengals win the division?

the browns winning, i guess.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> can't wait to beat the Pats on opening day
> 
> Big Ben is gonna easily throw over 2,000 yds barring injury
> 
> and no offense GM, but Bills fans haven't thrown in the towel already??



Hell no. That's why they're Bills fans.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I enjoy every year the Ravens tank to be honest. 

I also enjoy teams failing to match the Dolphins perfect season


----------



## subotai

they also played 2 less games than they do now when the Dolphins went undefeated


----------



## One Thousand Words

It's not the number of wins its the number of loses


----------



## subotai

a lot of dominant teams lock up playoff spots and then decide to rest their starters. 

It actually is the number of wins that matter. 3 in a row in January / Feb to be specific


----------



## One Thousand Words

One loss to end it all


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> is there anything a steelers fan dreads more than watching the bengals win the division?
> 
> the browns winning, i guess.
> 
> alasdair



meh, they can have the division

the best time the Bengals won the AFC North was in 2006

Cinci won the Division but Pittsburgh won it's record-tying 5th Super Bowl


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hopefully Chi town drops Cutler for the Bills to pick up


----------



## axl blaze

damn... you know shit's rough when your team actually _wants _Jay Cutler


----------



## alasdairm

rough like when you hang onto a rapist quarterback because your second stringer is an ex tampa bay, cleveland and oakland loser?



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

meh, they're all probably horrible people. hate to be so desensitized, but that's really the way I see. a Pats fan of all fans should understand the most

and let's talk back up QBs after our sub par defense looks All Pro against "Slick" Jimmy Garrapolo September what-have-you (I know it's prolly on a Thurs night at least)

plus Big Ben is married now; the only raping he will be raping is the record books when he brings down an Earth-Shattering 7th team Lombardi Trophy


----------



## axl blaze

Steelers HC Mike Tomlin got a contract extension! couldn't be happier with how the Rooneys, truly the class of NFL owners, have run their team in my lifetime (and even in my father's). the "Rooney Rule" gives equal opportunity to minority coaches and was ground-breaking in it's emergence. while your crappy NFL team has gone thru 12 coaches in 10 years; mine has had what? 2 in 25 years??

perhaps this is a Steelers SB season? their defense sucks, but that hardly means what it used to mean in Goodell's modern NFL


----------



## alasdairm

football fans are funny. they are willing to overlook the most egregious crimes committed by their own players but if a player on an opposing player farts in public, it's a war crime.

you're pretty sure that the steelers are going to mash the pats with garoppolo under center?

i think he has the mechanics: good feet, good release, good strength and good accuracy. but that's such a small part of it. game management is important and obviously, he's no replacement for brady's talent and experience there. but the pats have proved, time and time and time again, that they can coach to win and he'll be getting help from a solid ground game and game-calling designed to make the most of his talents.

you think it's going to be a blood bath but your steelers were 18th overall in defense last year (27th against the pass and 6th against the run), pretty average.

i know this is a game the pats will have to fight hard to win but i think it could be a lot closer than you think.

it's early, but vegas has the pats at -6 to -6.5 faves.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> while your crappy NFL team has gone thru 12 coaches in 10 years; mine has had what? 2 in 25 years?


my crappy nfl team has 4 superbowls in that period. your team has 2.

ask the team owner if he'd rather win superbowls or focus on low coach turnover? we both know the answer.

you're funny jim.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the only thing the Pats have going for them, in avoiding an absolute blood bath, is Steelers All-Pro LeVeon Bell will be out for the game

our defense is atrocious, but I don't have any faith in Jimmy "the Jet." sure, best case scenario he turns out to be a Matt Cassel, but I extremely doubt it in this case (even with Steelers D so sub-par)

Pats VS Steelers is Dynasty VS Dynasty. we're getting into semantics here, and we both bleed for our teams, but face it - this is West Egg VS East Egg. you are the New Money; I am the old money. all that matters in pro-football (which I love) is Lombardi Trophies. my team has more, though any NFL fan should rightfully be jealous of your team's recent success

good luck to you - but I can't wait to win on your own Opening Day


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> football fans are funny. they are willing to overlook the most egregious crimes committed by their own players but if a player on an opposing player farts in public, it's a war crime.



Bills players could get caught eating live unborn fetuses for their stemcells as a performance-enhancing drug and I wouldn't give a shit.

Example: LeSean McCoy just posted an invite to an orgy on his Instagram. Reportedly, to attend you must be female, must send him a picture first so he can decide if you're hot enough, and sign a nondisclosure agreement for that night. If Rob Gronkowski did that I'd call him a sleazeball. But I'm calling McCoy a pimp.


----------



## alasdairm

q e fucking d

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

Steelers players say they want Tom Brady to win his appeal

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i dunno guys the cvhargers are looking strong as ever with gordon as RB, we got jacoby jones on special teams,woodhead,stevie johnson,allen,floyd, and ingram is a beast

rivers is pissed off and wants to win.

really dont see the broncos being a powerhouse like the last couple years


----------



## jammin83

Maybe not a powerhouse but we'll probably still win the division and beat you guys. Probably a couple times.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Any of you folks participate in fantasy football?  Specifically auction-based?


----------



## GenericMind

> BREAKING: ROGER GOODELL UPHOLDS BRADY SUSPENSION
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/0ap3000000504258/article/roger-goodell-upholds-tom-brady-suspension



Apparently the cheat fuck ordered his cellphone be destroyed after the investigator requested he turn it over. That basically puts the nail in the coffin about him being innocent imo.


----------



## GenericMind

JahSEEuS said:


> Any of you folks participate in fantasy football?  Specifically auction-based?



I do, but not auction-based. We actually hold a bluelight FF league every year right here in Sports & Gaming.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> rough like when you hang onto a rapist quarterback because your second stringer is an ex tampa bay, cleveland and oakland loser?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair





alasdairm said:


> football fans are funny. they are willing to overlook the most egregious crimes committed by their own players but if a player on an opposing player farts in public, it's a war crime.



Still a comedian I see. 

I don't give passes to any player for their individual behavior or choices but what I really dislike is an organization that has now been busted twice for breaking rules of the game itself.  And yet the fans of _that_ team have the gall to talk smack about other teams and players.  [Insert glass houses and throwing rocks saying here]

I know I know I know.....blah blah blah nothing of what the Patsies got busted for affected or allegedly did not affect the outcome of said football games.  Then why try to cheat?  Inferiority complex?  Or is someone playing with house money and ensuring themselves a championship "no matter what?"  It just smells too much like....I dont know.....old style gangster tactics to me.


----------



## alasdairm

i think it sucks that the pats cheated. i'm not the new england patriots. just a fan.

my dad taught me that a man always pays when losing a bet. such a simple thing to do you would think but some people don't even have the simple integrity to do that. how's the view from the moral high-ground?

alasdair


----------



## silverwheel

Being a Rams fan has been, shall we say, rather unusual the last couple of years thanks to our dickbag owner and Jeff Fisher's boring boring offense.  So here we go for another spin!  Will I be rooting for the St. Louis Raiders this time next year?


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think it sucks that the pats cheated. i'm not the new england patriots. just a fan.
> 
> my dad taught me that a man always pays when losing a bet. such a simple thing to do you would think but some people don't even have the simple integrity to do that. how's the view from the moral high-ground?
> 
> alasdair



The crazy thing is is that if they would have just accepted the penalty and shut up, this would have all been forgotten in a couple years imo. Now it may be going to court and this will be remembered for decades. 

I may revel in it all because I hate the Pats, but even I recognize it could have been a lot less of an ordeal than it is compared to all the other scandals plaguing the NFL. It's starting to border on ridiculousness because neither side will concede. But it's Tom Brady and the Patriots that will suffer because the "NFL" is a faceless organization that doesn't have a legacy to tarnish. Nobody will ever remember Roger Goodell was the commissioner during all of this. Everyone WILL remember that Tom Brady was involved.


----------



## subotai

alasdairm said:


> football fans are funny. they are willing to overlook the most egregious crimes committed by their own players but if a player on an opposing player farts in public, it's a war crime.-



Hernandez killed a guy?

Wes Welker got caught poppin molly

they signed Blount after he got arrested earlier that year and cried his way out of shittsburgh?

i agree with axl, I just assume all of these guys have skeletons in the closet. some of them have actual skeletons in an industrial park


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The crazy thing is is that if they would have just accepted the penalty and shut up, this would have all been forgotten in a couple years imo. Now it may be going to court and this will be remembered for decades.
> 
> I may revel in it all because I hate the Pats, but even I recognize it could have been a lot less of an ordeal than it is compared to all the other scandals plaguing the NFL. It's starting to border on ridiculousness because neither side will concede.


yep 

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind said:


> I do, but not auction-based. We actually hold a bluelight FF league every year right here in Sports & Gaming.



If there's any extra spots let me know.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> i think it sucks that the pats cheated. i'm not the new england patriots. just a fan.
> 
> my dad taught me that a man always pays when losing a bet. such a simple thing to do you would think but some people don't even have the simple integrity to do that. how's the view from the moral high-ground?
> 
> alasdair


hahahaha still butthurt eh?  You make it too easy, thanks.


----------



## alasdairm

not butthurt. just making sure any noobs know that you're a man of no integrity and to factor that in when giving weight to anything you say.

not only did you lie and welsh but you seem curiously proud of it.

alasdair


----------



## MelaniaD12

I don't even know what this means....


----------



## alasdairm

^ just don't make a bet with wyld 4 x. if he loses, he won't pay up.

now you know 

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

What was the bet?


----------



## neversickanymore

Dont bet with arci either as he dont pay up.


----------



## subotai

GenericMind said:


> Bills players could get caught eating live unborn fetuses for their stemcells as a performance-enhancing drug and I wouldn't give a shit.
> 
> Example: LeSean McCoy just posted an invite to an orgy on his Instagram. Reportedly, to attend you must be female, must send him a picture first so he can decide if you're hot enough, and sign a nondisclosure agreement for that night. If Rob Gronkowski did that I'd call him a sleazeball. But I'm calling McCoy a pimp.


Gronk actually did do that in a way. 

He's renting out a cruise ship and selling tickets

I got a bad feeling about McCoy dude. Like never-the-same type of injury in the first week bad

I also thought Bryce Brown would Peyton Hillis his way onto a Madden Cover by now


----------



## alasdairm

welshing on a bet is such weaksauce.

dwe is a pathetic loser and even he makes good on his bets.

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Don't mind grumpy ol man alas, he got a joke played on him in a bet and his stiff upper lip wouldn't let him see the humour.  Now it is 2 or 3 years later and that is all he wants to bring up.  So yeah, keep bringing it up and saying you arent butthurt.  Just like your golden boy QB keeps saying he did nothing wrong with the footballs.  The resemblance of fan and team is stunning.


----------



## alasdairm

"_i was joking_"? seriously? that's what you're going with? man you're sad.

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Wyld, I remember reading the thread with the bet in it.  It's pretty low class to not follow through on a friendly weeklong bet.  Unfortunately, it speaks a lot to your character


----------



## subotai

Its pretty lame to bring it up every other day as well

Nobody cares about avatar bets that stuff is even lamer


----------



## One Thousand Words

Alasdair sports a Norwegian flag tattoo that he lost in a bet. He kind of has the right to stand on a soap box and point the finger


----------



## subotai

Not in my opinion

I asked him to do an avatar bet on the Bengals - patriots game that year and he conviently didnt see my post

But he had time to calculate that he went undefeated in avatar bets that year. Made a blog post. About avatar bets


----------



## GenericMind

I'm totally going to win my avi bet with alasdairm this year.


----------



## alasdairm

^ we'll see. it's going to be interesting for sure.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

One Thousand Words said:


> Alasdair sports a Norwegian flag tattoo that he lost in a bet. He kind of has the right to stand on a soap box and point the finger



oh shit, I forgot about this

that's _hard core _

LOL imagine if Big Ben did that LeSean McCoy twitter thing? 

I do feel for him. did he probably do something wrong with those two ladies in two sep incidents? yeah. but also, there is a reason why that shit was never taken to court

again - if you just imagine all NFLers to be child-molesting, drunk driving-and-killing, pot heads you sleep much easier than worrying about the "sanctity of football"


----------



## JahSEEuS

One Thousand Words said:


> Alasdair sports a Norwegian flag tattoo that he lost in a bet. He kind of has the right to stand on a soap box and point the finger



That is badass.  My old roommate was in a FF League where the last place team had some sort of punishment...  

The first year it was getting the tips of your hair highlighted. 
Year 2 was a butterfly tattoo
Year 3 was a Pokemon Battle Scene Tattoo
Year 4 was getting branded the league name and year 
year 5 was a belly button ring (he won that one)  

I will look for pictures when I get off work.


----------



## GenericMind

I thought Brady's lawyers might try to file an injunction and drag this out in court for a year so Brady could still play while the case was pending but it looks like I was wrong. The NFL and the Player's Union representing Brady have both agreed to file a request to expedite the case and are asking for a judge's ruling on or before 9/4, right before the regular season starts.


----------



## neversickanymore

Alright. . Lets here some predictions for this season?

I predict PM gets knocked out kinda early due to injury. 

I predict patsys miss the playoffs.

I predict the dolphins are damn good this year

I predict ali looses quite a few avi bets this year

I predict I win the bl pickem

I predict I will be at the gb denver game to happily watch the donkeys get embarrassed.


----------



## neversickanymore

Oh.. and I think NE sideline drama will fill sportcenter all year long.  Never ending brady bitch fit...


----------



## alasdairm

from before the thread was split:





GenericMind said:


> Bold Predictions:
> 
> The Patriots will finish 3rd in the AFCE
> Tyrod Taylor beats out EJ Manuel and Matt Cassell for the starting QB job in Buffalo and leads them to the playoffs.
> The Vikings won't suck this year.
> 
> Very bold prediction:
> 
> The Steelers will struggle to end the season over .500 even though Vegas currently has them with the 8th best odds to win the Superbowl(sorry axl!)





alasdairm said:


> bold predictions:
> 
> bengals win the afc
> bills make it to the afc championship game
> chargers finish 4th in their division
> raiders finish with a better record than the 49ers


alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol chargers finishing 4th 

Very bold indeed


----------



## jammin83

You're right ^. They'll have a good chance at getting third. Oakland owns being last and they will fight to keep their rather loyal fan base down.


----------



## alasdairm

i predicted third place last year and was correct. you said it wouldn't happen and were incorrect.

i know the raiders can fuck it up almost anytime but i think carr looks good and he has some weapons. murray looks good too.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Vikings are going to be scary this year 

They'll be right there with green bay


Might be a bold statement.. But does anyone else see a little steve McNair in teddy Bridgewater? Teddy quickly becoming one of my favorite players

Peterson 1800+ rushing yds


----------



## subotai

I think the Steelers could be a pretty good team this year actually. They've drafted linebackers steadily over the past 3-4 years and kind of had every other position fall into their lap. They just got Brandon Boykin from the Eagles for a 5th round pick, thats good value

Kind of a different Steelers team than of old though in that the offense a  is markedly better than the defense

Idk if they'll win the division, but id be surprised if aren't at least in the wild card hunt.

I already said the Bucs would win the nd south but this next prediction scares me a bit:

The Oakland Raiders finish above .500


----------



## subotai

And I just dont see it with the Bills this year. You could argue they have the worst QB situation in the league

That will never mean a playoff run. Ever. Say what you want about Trent Dilfer or Brad Johnson, but at least they wouldnt lose games for you

EJ Manuel literally will lose games for you


----------



## alasdairm

lots of people are optimistic on the vikings - i'll be watching them with interest. there's a lot of optimism around the raiders too. i really hope they step up.

nfc south is famously bad. hard to see carolina not winning (with a losing record  )but saints can always compete, falcons look better than last year and anything could happen with the bucs (although i fear they finish in last place).

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> And I just dont see it with the Bills this year. You could argue they have the worst QB situation in the league
> 
> That will never mean a playoff run. Ever. Say what you want about Trent Dilfer or Brad Johnson, but at least they wouldnt lose games for you
> 
> EJ Manuel literally will lose games for you



We'll see fuckboy.


----------



## alasdairm

reports on manuel and cassel from bills camp aren't great, gm. what do you hear?

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Very bad things


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> reports on manuel and cassel from bills camp aren't great, gm. what do you hear?
> 
> alasdair



Nothing I didn't expect. All 3 QBs have shown some good things, some bad. Nobody really has shown any consistency.

But I never really expected them too. This roster and the scheme they'll be employing are both built to minimize the importance of the QB position. Whoever wins the starting job will only be asked to throw the ball 20-25 times a game.


----------



## alasdairm

who do you predict will start at qb on opening day? looks like cassel...

i heard your man sammy watkins is killing it 

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Latest reports have Cassel slightly ahead.  Decent amount of fans calling for Tyrod / signing Vick .... 

Sammy and Shady both looking pretty good.  They have Percy Harvin getting some reps in at CB


----------



## silverwheel

Cassell?  Jesus, Manuel can't be that bad, can he?


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> who do you predict will start at qb on opening day? looks like cassel...



I think it'll be EJ.


----------



## axl blaze

I need more time on Teddy. haven't quite made up my mind. only has one year. he's got some offensive weapons in his favor tho which always makes things heaps easier

and LOL:






fuck you Ratbirds


----------



## GenericMind

I'm driving out to Rochester tonight for training camp. Got lucky and grabbed tickets(they're free) before they announced that instead of normal practice they were doing a white vs. blue scrimmage tonight. Bills fans are actually trying to buy these free tickets off of people now that its sold out lol.

I should get a good first-hand look at all of the QBs in game-like situations tonight so I'll let you all know if the situation is as dire as the media is making it out to be. I know that both Tyrod and EJ have strung together some pretty good practices over the past couple days but tonight will be the real test.


----------



## cj

It's football season boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind

Man that place was packed. there must have been 8,000 there. Not only were there no open seats, but the fences were all 4-5 people deep so you have to try and watch over everyone's head.

I watched the whole scrimmage. EJ made some really nice throws, but a couple bad ones too. The good ones were definitely NFL-quality plays though. He was also the only QB with a TD. Tyrod made some nice completions and scrambles but had some weak plays too. I can't help but think if they were allowed to hit the QB he would have gotten crushed on a couple of those scrambles.

Percy Harvin made an outstanding fingertip diving catch. Karlos Williams, the RB we drafted this year, is a mean mean man. The dude is huge and he ripped off some pretty good runs. He's a lock for a few bone-crunching plays this season imo. He'll definitely stream roll a couple defenders here and there. Ronald Darby, the CB we drafted in the 2nd round this year looks amazing. It's ridiculous how fast he is, and when he was assigned to cover Sammy Watkins he was able to stay with him the entire play. Not many CBs can do that.

TE Nick O'leary, another rookie, had a couple nice grabs. Chris Hogan really shined though. It's funny because most non-Bills fans don't even know who he is. He's in his 3rd(?) year I think but he just keeps getting better. He didn't play football in college, he played lacrosse, so he started in the NFL lacking some of the football IQ that most rookies have. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if becomes a more well-known name around the NFL after this season.

All-in-all, it was pretty cool. Would have been a lot better if they had handed out less tickets. Food was good and I ran into Kim Pegula a couple times. She was just walking around, hitting up the food trucks, and talking to fans. If it wasn't an hour and a half drive I'd probably go more often.


----------



## GenericMind

One last thing, people tend to forget just how good the Bills defense is. When I hear Bills fans bitching about our QB play so far I have to remind them that they're going against what I think is the best defensive line in the entire NFL. They've looked even more dominant than they were last year so far. The amount of exotic blitzing that Rex brought with him to this franchise combined with the talent of the front 5 is going to be a nightmare for offenses this season. I'd even be willing to make a bet before preseason even starts that the Bills will lead the league in sacks this year. No doubt in my mind.

But yeah, when you're going against Kyle Williams, Marcell Dareus, Mario Williams, and Jerry Hughes it's not surprising that there are going to be a lot of rushed throws by the QBs.


----------



## silverwheel

I wasn't feeling well Friday and didn't make it out to the Rams scrimmage at Lindenwood University, but by all accounts, the O-Line was an absolute mess.  Not surprising, considering our O-Line consists of a bunch of draft picks and Roger Saffold (Center, in particular, is a three-way battle to see who can screw up the least).  Granted, going against such a good D-Line makes them look even worse, but it looks like it'll be another year full of false starts and bad blitz pickups, only this time with rookies instead of veterans.  At least I won't have to watch another year of Scott Wells and Davin Joseph a.k.a. The Human Turnstiles.

GenericMind, I think you and I may be watching some very similar football this year.


----------



## GenericMind

Indeed. Though we may have to be enemies because a recent ESPN article had the Rams ranked as the best D-line over the Bills' and I almost flipped my shit.


----------



## silverwheel

We don't have to be enemies since our teams are in different conferences.  But ESPN was right.


----------



## GenericMind

I smell an avatar bet coming on. Pick your terms. Sacks, overall rushing yards allowed, 3rd down percentage, whatever it is the Bills will be ranked higher in it than the Rams. Loser has to wear the other team's logo as their avatar for a month.



> “Collectively, this is the best defensive line the Buffalo Bills have ever had," Smith said. "If you sit back and analyze it, you’ve got Marcell. We never had a defensive tackle like Marcell. He eats up that double-team every single play. Obviously, we had Ted but Ted was a run stopper. Marcell can get after that quarterback.
> 
> “You’ve got Kyle Williams. You’ve got Mario Williams, who’s a formidable pass rusher. I mean, who are you going to double-team?”
> 
> -11x Pro Bowl, 9x First-team All-Pro, Pro Football Hall of Fame Inductee, and NFL career sack leader Bruce Smith. August 8th, 2015


----------



## silverwheel

You're on.  Sacks it is.  Do you like your Rams avatar sporting the current navy & gold or do you prefer the old school blue & yellow?


----------



## GenericMind

We'll worry about that if and when the unlikely event occurs that I lose.


----------



## Kittycat5

I think you guys should bet who doesnt finish 6-10 this year.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills finished 9-7 last year with far less playmakers on the roster and Kyle Orton as QB. I don't think we have to worry about 6-10 anymore.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im just fucking with you GM. No doubt the Bills are going to be a team to reckon with on both sides. Still worry about your QB situation but with the players around whoever wins the job, they will be vastly better. I dont know about the Rams, though. Good D sure, but not many real dynamic playmakers.


----------



## GenericMind

lol I know you were just fucking around. I couldn't have delivered a better joke about the Rams/Bills even if I wanted to. We set it up and you fucking SPIKED it perfectly. If we had the same type of "Rep a comment" system as the Bills message boards have, you definitely would have gotten some rep from me.


----------



## Kittycat5

And I shouldnt talk as I am a Giants fan or as I like to call them the best 8-8 team in history.


----------



## silverwheel

Who knows what might happen with the Rams now that the malaise of Sam Bradford is gone.  Then again, Jeff Fisher is at the helm, who always manages to underachieve no matter the talent on the roster.


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> And I shouldnt talk as I am a Giants fan or as I like to call them the best 8-8 team in history.



Hey, a pair of Superbowl wins over a team I hate as much as I love the Bills puts the Giants pretty fucking high on my list of awesomeness.


----------



## Kittycat5

We can agree on that. I cant even place a finger on why I dislike the Pats so much. Its not their success, its not Brady, its not even Belicheck. Maybe it is the holier than thou attitude of Kraft. GM, you read any of the transcripts of Brady's and his posse's testimony?


----------



## GenericMind

Read it all. The testimony, the leaked emails, the boring-ass Wells report in its entirety. It made me hate the Patriots even more than I did(which didn't seem possible). Them imploding eventually, and relatively soon, will literally be as satisfying to me as the Bills going to the Superbowl.


----------



## Kittycat5

I actually thought if Brady wasnt such a dick and complied, their case was stronger than the NFLs. But he didnt and credibility goes a long way in things like this. But fuck it, when they are 1-3, all we be well.


----------



## ArCi

There is no proof that brady deflated footballs. Or instructed anyone to deflate footballs

and why doesn't anyone ever talk about how the colts also had under inflated balls


Such a terrible look for the NFL. Trying to make an example out of Brady. After all he has done for the game of football. He's not just the best QB of all time, he's the greatest football player of all time. 

I don't care if you hate the patriots, idk how fans of football can be ok with the NFL completely destroying Brady's reputation. Kraft is a piece of shit. After the suspension is upheld he comes out and apologizes immediately, saying he should have stuck by Brady's side. Lol too late now, Kraft is a shady little bitch. I would love to see Tom finish his career on a different team

Kraft and bellichick are nothing without Tom Brady. That entire franchise is nothing wihoutTom Brady


----------



## Kittycat5

I agree. The actual testing that day was a disaster and the company the NFL hired is basically a science for hire company and fucked it up too. Im just saying, and I believe Wells ever said this, that Brady's not cooperating was a huge factor in why they punished him.


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> Kraft and bellichick are nothing without Tom Brady. That entire franchise is nothing wihoutTom Brady



Exactly


----------



## silverwheel

Josh McDaniels without Tom Brady is a great big idiot.  After watching one horrible year of him as the Rams OC, I gained so much respect for Brady - he's so good he can take JMcD's baffling play calls and somehow make it work.

Here's an all-time favorite from 2012:





It's a play that calls for the center to run in a circle before blocking anybody.  Making it even worse is that (A) this play came in a game against the Rediskins, who had Brian Orakpo rushing from the edge, and (B) our center at the time, Jason Brown, was the worst possible guy on the line to be blocking edge rushers.  Or how about another time when Rams were at the goal line and instead of using Steven Jackson, he instead had Bradford (rushed back from injury and wearing an ankle brace) run a naked bootleg (which, of course, failed miserably).  Okay, so you don't want to run the obvious play, I get that.  But there are at least a dozen other plays that would have had a much better chance of success than an injured-Bradford-naked-bootleg.  I've seen some baffling Rams offense over the last decade (Al Saunders in 2008, Brian Schottenheimer's habit of using Tavon Austin as a running back, everything Scott Linehan did), but JMcD takes the cake as the worst of the bunch.


----------



## Kittycat5

So the Broncos and maybe the Chiefs are going to have an analytical guy with headphones giving ideas to the head coach. What do you guys think of the chances this works at all.


----------



## GenericMind

I hate football analystics. It's all percentages of what play you should run in what generic situation and stops coaches from going with their gut. It leads to the Doug Marrone constantly punting on 4th and 1 last season instead of taking chances like Bill Belichick does.


----------



## silverwheel

I'm skeptical it would work well, but then again, there have been many, many mediocre-to-bad head coaches over the years who could have used someone like this.  I will say that Andy Reid could definitely use someone telling him how to use his timeouts and not screw up managing the clock.  Heck, most NFL head coaches could use a dedicated clock management guy.


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> There is no proof that brady deflated footballs. Or instructed anyone to deflate footballs
> 
> and why doesn't anyone ever talk about how the colts also had under inflated balls
> 
> 
> Such a terrible look for the NFL. Trying to make an example out of Brady. After all he has done for the game of football. He's not just the best QB of all time, he's the greatest football player of all time.
> 
> I don't care if you hate the patriots, idk how fans of football can be ok with the NFL completely destroying Brady's reputation.


i agree. i get it that gm hates the pats but siding with this dick of a commissioner just because you don't like brady and the patriots is lame.

you can laugh now but you'll be won't be laughing when the nfl commissioner shits on your team or some player you love.

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

It may be beneficial for you then GM. If there one thing analytics has shown it is going for it on 4th and short is almost always the better choice. But some guys coach scared so will punt anyway.

And yeah, I immediately thought someone telling Reid to look at the clock would help him.


----------



## jammin83

I don't give a shit about brady and the footballs. Never bothered me actually. I will jokingly call them cheaters, but I don't care. I actually rooted for them in the super bowl. As a denver fan, I don't love them, but I dislike Seattle more personally. It's a stupid thing that people are trying to smear him with over essentially nothing. That's all you got? A football was under inflated by a pound? maybe? ::yawn:: People take games and fairness way too seriously. I know it's a big deal but people throw a fit every chance they get about something lame like this.

Analyst sounds lame too. This isn't exactly texas hold em. Maybe it'll be a good tool, but im not convinced. Interested to see how Kubiak does.


----------



## alasdairm

jammin83 said:


> People take games and fairness way too seriously. I know it's a big deal but people throw a fit every chance they get about something lame like this.


only when it's another team. when it's their team, cheating is just fine 

i am super-stoked that football is back. so many exciting stories this year.

i know it's meaningless, pre-season football but nice to see the steelers kick off the season with a loss 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

jammin83 said:


> I don't give a shit about brady and the footballs. Never bothered me actually. I will jokingly call them cheaters, but I don't care. I actually rooted for them in the super bowl. As a denver fan, I don't love them, but I dislike Seattle more personally.



Yeah, as a Denver fan. Come to Western New York and throw that attitude around and you'll get your teeth kicked in. You don't get your ass kicked for a decade and a half by a division opponent and then say "Oh well they got caught cheating(again) no big deal. They deserve all the heat they're getting. 

They hold lots of records in the NFL. Among them are: The largest 2 team fines for cheating in NFL history, the only franchise to ever be docked 3 first round picks for cheating(No other team has ever even been fined 2 first round picks in the entire 100ish year history of the NFL), and the only franchise in NFL history that was fined on tampering charges relating to hiring their coach. Bellichick started his whole career in New England under controversy. They were docked a first round pick for stealing Billy away from his existing contract.

So you see, the Patriots' cheating record goes back literally almost 20 years. And it's far more significant than anyone else's offenses. The Patriots' entire legacy is shot and Tom Brady will be remembered as a member of the cheating organization that made him famous. He & they probably would have been great without the cheating, but none of that matters now. They'll be remembered as the scumbags they were.


----------



## jammin83

Damn, you folks in the NE are so aggressive sometimes, don't kick my teeth in. 

 It just doesn't bother me is all. It doesn't seem as big of a deal to me as everyone is making it.


----------



## alasdairm

dawsoncrying.jpg.



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Mike & Mike was talking about the strongest QB-RB-WR trio in the League, this morning...

of course Roethlisberger-Bell-Brown received unanimous praise. Luck-Gore-Hilton (and Andre Johnson) was brought up as well. I think Gore and Johnson have a couple good years left in them, but the Colts are poised to make a hellacious rise to the top this year. all they needed was a half-decent RB, and when they got Gore, I believe that he will help them out immensely (how many years he has left is up for debate). same thing goes with Andre Johnson

it was difficult for them to come up with other trios - mostly because marquee RBs are getting harder and harder to find. last year, the tops was most obviously Romo and his two Boys, but this year it's getting harder and harder to find. any other stand-out trios come to mind??


----------



## GenericMind

There are a few trios I would have listed over the past couple years but they seem to have been broken up by FA.




alasdairm said:


> dawsoncrying.jpg.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair




bradycrying.png


----------



## ArCi

Rodgers, Nelson, Lacy ??

Rodgers, Cobb, Lacy

Rodgers, Adams, Lacy


----------



## MikeOekiM

the wave of the future:

Ryan, Freeman, Jones

Ryan, Coleman, Jones

it's so bright %)


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> Mike & Mike was talking about the strongest QB-RB-WR trio in the League, this morning...
> ...
> any other stand-out trios come to mind??


er, rodgers-lacy-nelson?


----------



## GenericMind

lmao @ the Jets. Geno Smith out 6-8 weeks with a broken jaw caused by a "sucker punch from a teammate during practice."


----------



## alasdairm

this thread title proves ominously accurate.

like most people, i don't like the jets but i heard geno was playing really well at camp. oh well. what a bunch of losers.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> lmao @ the Jets. Geno Smith out 6-8 weeks with a broken jaw caused by a "sucker punch from a teammate during practice."



If the teammate isn't a starter he is bout to be cut. This is good news for mike Vick. I bet the jets pick him up again.


----------



## alasdairm

^ he was cut (and should have been cut even if he was a starter).

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Fitzpatrick will probably get the start. That guy has a horseshoe stuck up his ass, this is like the 6th time he's miraculously become a starter.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep - he has a succession of shitty teams on his resume 

things must be dire when he's considered an upgrade over your starting qb who just got a broken jaw from a _team_ mate.



alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I love how the media keeps emphasizing HE WAS SUCKER PUNCHED

lol

Well apparently it was over $600, which kinda seems hard to believe


----------



## Kittycat5

They already called Rex Grossman. That seems perfect somehow.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao @ the court drawings of Brady from the NFL/Brady hearing today.


----------



## alasdairm

it's going to be even sweeter when the pats beat the bills without tom brady in week 2 

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'll be refreshing Facebook every 10mins simply to watch GM's meltdown


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> it's going to be even sweeter when the pats beat the bills without tom brady in week 2
> 
> alasdair



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAi


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## Kittycat5

ET is the best. Thriller is scarily accurate though.


----------



## GenericMind

> Ian Rapoport ‏@RapSheet  34m34 minutes ago
> Source: IK Enemkpali was claimed by the #Bills. For real. #Rex



HAHAHAHAHA the Bills just signed the dude that broke Geno Smith's jaw.


----------



## alasdairm

"_It was never my intention to harm anyone._" lolfail.

way to go bills. signed a real team player there.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yah man Aaron Rogers is loaded. sucks that his coach sucks so much. he wouldn't even have that SB win save for our dumbass RB's slippery hands in the end zone

Falcons have a tight Super 3 also sucks that they suck tho


----------



## cj

I think the falcons have a good shot at making the playoffs if they can stay healthy.


----------



## alasdairm

^ they have some great weapons on offense and a shitty defense. it's hard to see them finishing ahead of the saints, or the panthers.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

that division is so wide open it shouldnt be hard to see any team win it. each team has major flaws and falcons and bucs had the most cash this offseason to improve their teams, so im going with the most improved when the most wins last year in the division was 7.

IMO:
1. Falcons
2. Bucs
3. Panthers 
4. Saints

saints losing jimmy graham is obviously gonna hurt their offense and they didnt (*couldnt) do anything close to make up for it. and their defense is still terrible. panthers shitty offense, good defense. and bucs it's gonna come down to how well jameis winston plays and i think he could easily be a top 5 QB one day, although maybe he'll make enough mistakes this year for them to still struggle. and well it's hard to have confidence in the bucs, but the players are there.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> "_It was never my intention to harm anyone._" lolfail.
> 
> way to go bills. signed a real team player there.
> 
> alasdair



Best troll by a professional football coach in the history of the NFL bar NONE.


----------



## alasdairm

^ agree.

mike, no way the saints finish bottom of the south. they have a decent defense and they'll have a more balanced ground/air attack this year.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

they were 31st defense last year and just cut Junior Galette who was their sack leader the last couple years because of off the field issues. 22 sacks past two years and no one replacing him.

and i see the saints are trying to go more balanced but their offensive line is nothing special and their passing game isnt gonna be nearly the threat it was without Graham and Stills their top guys from last year.

they're all downhill from here.


----------



## jammin83

alasdairm said:


> ^ agree.
> 
> mike, no way the saints finish bottom of the south. they have a decent defense and they'll have a more balanced ground/air attack this year.
> 
> alasdair



You think? They were pretty underwhelming last year.


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> they were 31st defense last year...


hmm. i must have been thinking of somebody else. you're right - their defense is about as shitty as the falcons' defense...

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

^^ Two years ago they had a top 5 total defense. Shit blends together, though. I had to look it up to be sure.


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> hmm. i must have been thinking of somebody else. you're right - their defense is about as shitty as the falcons' defense...
> 
> alasdair



now who has the better offense %)


----------



## alasdairm

like i said, atlanta has some great weapons on offense.

but i think you'd be crazy to discount: brees; colston; cooks; toon; ingram; spiller; even watson & hill.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh first Lions game of the year tonight (vs. the Jets).  so fucking sexcited.


----------



## pharmakos

we're only two minutes into the game, but lions are looking real strong so far.


----------



## alasdairm

note to self: draft abdullah in fantasy football this year.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Detroit Lions: Pre-Season Champs 20 years in a row

August is our time boys. We're the best summer football team of all time


----------



## pharmakos

brb starting a petition to shorten the NFL season to four games


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> like i said, atlanta has some great weapons on offense.
> 
> but i think you'd be crazy to discount: brees; colston; cooks; toon; ingram; spiller; even watson & hill.
> 
> alasdair



colston was the 7th worst WR in the league last year on profootballfocus and a big reason falcons swept them by fumbling in OT and a few key drops. cooks was really mediocre last year and wasn't anywhere near as explosive as the preseason talk. lol Nicktoons. watson was ranked 49/70 TEs last year and is 34 years old and hill was 34/70.

i wont discount brees, ingram, and spiller though. and i guess i dont discount cooks because im sure he'll improve but he's no stud or anything.

and like ive said before it shouldnt be hard to see any team win the division so im not counting them out.


----------



## alasdairm

er, watson and hill were behind jimmy graham on the depth chart so of course they're going to finish in 49th or 34th place. how did jimmy graham do? somebody is going to step into his shoes. they may not succeed to the extent that he did but whoever gets the job will move up a few places, don't you think?

when you can win the division with a losing record, anybody can win it.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

it takes that into consideration, although i guess you could have more snaps to prove you're better or worse. but benjamin watson actually was close to the same snaps as graham last year which is kinda surprising. and the funny thing is that they pretty much only use him as a blocker and he graded as one of the worst blocking TEs in the league. hill still played at least 25% of the snaps.

i think the stats from graham missing are gonna go more towards the run game and brandin cooks than their current TEs. cooks will be good for fantasy this year, but not sure how much it will help the team vs having graham. like with colston getting plenty of targets last year, he was still one of the worst WRs in the league.

this profootballfocus is really fun to check out. if anyone wants to know where/how someone was rated or best at a position or something let me know. 

biggest surprise: khalil mack #1 4-3 OLB last year mostly because he dominated big time compared to anyone else in run defense. him and von miller were head to head with no other player in sight.

for axl blaze: Ben Roethlisberger spiked the ball more than any QB last year (9 times).


----------



## axl blaze

^ interesting. although no conclusions could be made - QBs of course spike the ball for a plethora of reasons 



alasdairm said:


> note to self: draft abdullah in fantasy football this year.
> 
> alasdair



that kid is a beast. I've had the pleasure to watch him during his whole college career, because Nebraska plays my hometown team, Ohio State, and he has video game speed

if he doesn't break out this year, then most certainly next


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> for axl blaze: Ben Roethlisberger spiked the ball more than any QB last year (9 times).


literally spiked the ball? who bothers to track that stat? 

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol yeah i just felt like posting a meaningless stat

some more meaningful ones they got:

#1 for
Passes Thrown Away: Russell Wilson (makes sense. he likes to play it safe with that defense)
Hit as Threw: Tom Brady and Joe Flacco
Batted Passes: Ryan Tannehill
Dropped Passes: Andrew Luck


----------



## alasdairm

how many sexual assaults did he commit?



alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

they have 5 spiked drinks


----------



## axl blaze

none, if you go by the due process of law


----------



## GenericMind

Sounding like EJ might not even make the roster at this point. Hopefully we can trade him for a 5th round pick.


----------



## alasdairm

^ maybe you trade him for a box of mac and cheese.





MikeOekiM said:


> they have 5 spiked drinks


i literally laughed out loud.



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

maybe you take a good, hard, look into yourself and ask why you would pick up EJ Manuel in the 1st place?


----------



## GenericMind

Bills starting offense, defense, and special teams completely dominated tonight when they were in. All you guys' teams are fucked this season. Carolina's first-team offense got 3 yards rushing the entire first half even after we put our backups in.


----------



## Kittycat5

I guess we can bet this year, GM. Week 4 Giants at Bills. Kinda tough opening for the Bills but 3/4 at home and Pats may be Bradyless.


----------



## GenericMind

I'll take that bet. The Bills just better be as good this year as I think they'll be. Because with the sack bet I made with the Rams fan, my annual bet with ali, and now my bet with you, I'll literally be wearing other teams' logos as avatars for at least 6 months if I lose.

I'm sure avatar bets are inconsequential silly things to most people here, but having to rep another team even as the result of a lost bet pisses me off. I have the charging Buffalo tattooed on my fucking back for a reason. But heading into the Giants game at 3-0 will have me prepared to accept a potential loss.

Loser has to sport the opposing team's logo for a month? Anything shorter than that seems pointless and anything longer than that seems like torture.


----------



## pharmakos

i am SO GOD DAMN EXCITED that it is football season.  probably the most excited i've been for any football season in my whole life.  realllllllllllllllllllllllllly have strong hopes for the Lions this year.  hopefully me expressing it out loud doesn't jynx it.  knock on wood and shit.


----------



## Kittycat5

I am good to go.


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> I am good to lose.



kk.


----------



## alasdairm

you're a fan and a man, gm. not a liar and a welsher like that sad sack, wyld.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

raiders actually look ok.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Please my nig. I'd tattoo Brady's fucking jersey number on my forehead if that was our bet and I lost.

Some of us watch sports for casual fun and some of us live and breathe that shit. Combine that with whatever code of personal honor a man ascribes to and I'd literally rather my team sucked for another 15 years than for me to be considered a welsh. Even to people I barely know and/or have never met in real life.

When you bet on sports as a fan, for big money or something a lot more casual, you're representing your fanbase. Your family. If you don't feel that way then you shouldn't be betting with real fans in the first place. Go put some money on the line with a bookie that doesn't care what team you root for.

I'm not a gambler. The most I've ever gambled is $50 last offseason for the Bills to win the division. 15-to-1 odds weren't bad with that defense imo. They went 9-7 but didn't make it. And I swear that I'd feel like a lot more of a loser if I bet someone here something, like an avatar bet, and lost and didn't follow through. Maybe I'm a fucked up product of the internet generation and place far too much importance on relationships with people I don't even know in real life. But man, to bet on anything and NOT follow through? Nah. That shit ain't for me.


----------



## GenericMind

^Expect more of those alcohol-fueled militant football posts when the Bills are doing well. Also expect homicidal rage alcohol-fueled posts when they're not doing well.

It's football season boys!


----------



## silverwheel

Well, that was fast - it only took four plays for Roger Saffold to get injured.  RAMS FOOTBALL!


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> ^Expect more of those alcohol-fueled militant football posts when the Bills are doing well. Also expect homicidal rage alcohol-fueled posts when they're not doing well.
> 
> It's football season boys!


The Bills QB situation is even worse than I thought. I just saw where Tyrod Taylor is going to start at QB over Cassil and Emmanuel. I don't care how good your defence is if you average 10 points a game it's going to be a long ass season.


----------



## GenericMind

Tyrod is getting the start in preseason game 2 because it's a 3-QB rotation and they're still trying to decide who will be the guy. So EJ will start the 3rd game, etc.

Not really sure why Tyrod Taylor seems like such a dire choice to you. While the other 2 QBs have some game history you can judge them on, Tyrod only threw like 30 passes his entire 5 years sitting behind Joe Flacco. He hasn't really had a chance to show what he has. And if last night's game is any indication, the kid has some wheels. He rushed for like 50 yards over the course of just 3 series and led the Bills on 2 touchdown drives while going something like 5-of-7. Cassel went 7-of-8. And EJ went 4-for-8 with 3 horrible WR drops, and he had a gorgeous 50 yard bomb for a TD. I thought all three QBs looked pretty good.


----------



## GenericMind

Damn tough break for Chicago. Their 7th overall pick in the draft, WR Kevin White, has to have surgery on his shin and might be out his entire rookie season.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> ^Expect more of those alcohol-fueled militant football posts when the Bills are doing well. Also expect homicidal rage alcohol-fueled posts when they're not doing well.
> 
> It's football season boys!



woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

chargers sign rivers to a 4 year deal for 80millish

CHYEAAA


----------



## cj

Eagles 2nd-3rd team balled out yesterday. Was fun to watch.


----------



## GenericMind

Ugh. 2 ACL tears in Bills training camp so far.


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind said:


> ^Expect more of those alcohol-fueled militant football posts when the Bills are doing well. Also expect homicidal rage alcohol-fueled posts when they're not doing well.
> 
> It's football season boys!



If you ever want to get drunk and dip into random powders during any of the games let me know.  You live in the falls?

Also, you think we have a shot in week 1 vs Colts?


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah i live in the Falls.

And absolutely. I think our defense is going to destroy Andrew Luck. Definitely plenty of picks and sacks. And their defense isn't anything special, so our offense should be able to do something.


----------



## NeighborMike

crimsonjunk said:


> The Bills QB situation is even worse than I thought. I just saw where Tyrod Taylor is going to start at QB over Cassil and Emmanuel. I don't care how good your defence is if you average 10 points a game it's going to be a long ass season.



Did he look bad? I would give him a shot anyway...for the most part you know what you have with the 2 guys....tyrod could be a gem after learning from flaco after all these years


----------



## GenericMind

No he didn't look bad. He looked dynamic. I'm sure his running ability and athleticism will be on display this thursday during the nationally televised Bills vs. Browns preseason game.

Jesus fuck all these injuries. The Bills had to cut the Bills/Browns joint practice tonight short because we ran out of RBs. All 5 RBs we started camp with are now out with minor injuries.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> No he didn't look bad. He looked dynamic. I'm sure his running ability and athleticism will be on display this thursday during the nationally televised Bills vs. Browns preseason game.
> 
> Jesus fuck all these injuries. The Bills had to cut the Bills/Browns joint practice tonight short because we ran out of RBs. All 5 RBs we started camp with are now out with minor injuries.



It sucks to have to go through all this to get ready for the season but its also a necessary evil...i hate to see guys get hurt for "no reason"

I hope tyrod starts I would really like to see what he has. That would be a great guy for manuel to learn from also since they have similar play styles


----------



## GenericMind

Sources close to the Bills say they're discussing whether to give Ray Rice a call.


----------



## ovo1024

Atlanta Falcons let's rise up Dirty birds!


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Sources close to the Bills say they're discussing whether to give Ray Rice a call.



fuck it why not, this is america everyone deserves a second chance, he cant possibly command a lot of money


----------



## Kittycat5

Is this a normal day at a Bills game, GM


----------



## NeighborMike

benjamin tore his acl


----------



## One Thousand Words

Before you hear any different, 49er's rookie Jared Haynes is not " the best rugby player in the world".

He doesn't even play rugby, he played rugby league, which is like Canadian Football. If he even makes the roster, don't think he is some super star to come good. He would be lucky to even make the All Black bench (even if he was a New Zealander) and would  be pushed to be starting in the Australian League first team.


----------



## alasdairm

i think trying to explain the subtleties of rugby union vs. rugby league may be lost in here, h.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Can't be any harder than knowing what a RBI is


----------



## alasdairm

you might be surprised 

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

How bout them Bengals though?


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> Is this a normal day at a Bills game, GM



No. That bathroom looks way too clean. Must be one of those fancy suite bathrooms.


----------



## alasdairm

you guys are going to shit your pants when brady's suspension is overturned 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Ain't gonna happen!

To be honest most Bills fans want to play against him in week two. They think our defense is good enough to literally kill him to death.


----------



## MikeOekiM

NeighborMike said:


> benjamin tore his acl



that really sucks. he's one of my favorite WRs to watch. 

i think i might try to draft Greg Olsen this year now


----------



## axl blaze

GenericMind said:


> Ain't gonna happen!
> 
> To be honest most Bills fans want to play against him in week two. They think our defense is good enough to literally kill him to death.



I feel the same way; except Brady would shred my team's D

but I am of the belief that it's best to never wish injuries upon an opposing player, and you should always want to play the best men that your opponents can field

anything else and you are a fucking joke


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> but I am of the belief that it's best to never wish injuries upon an opposing player, and you should always want to play the best men that your opponents can field
> 
> anything else and you are a fucking joke


amen, jim.

alasdair


----------



## NeighborMike

tyrod looks pretty good!!


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> I feel the same way; except Brady would shred my team's D
> 
> but I am of the belief that it's best to never wish injuries upon an opposing player, and you should always want to play the best men that your opponents can field
> 
> anything else and you are a fucking joke



I must be a fucking joke then. I don't wish injury on any opponent in the league.. except for Tom Brady. I would literally throw a party if he died in a car crash.




NeighborMike said:


> tyrod looks pretty good!!



I thought so too. One of my "make a crazy football prediction" posts here was that he'd win the starting job in Buffalo. Just a month ago he was considered a REALLY long shot, but I never thought so. I hope he wins the job. A QB with wheels like that in a Greg Roman offense with that many playmakers on O? Forget about it.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> I must be a fucking joke then. I don't wish injury on any opponent in the league.. except for Tom Brady. I would literally throw a party if he died in a car crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too. One of my "make a crazy football prediction" posts here was that he'd win the starting job in Buffalo. Just a month ago he was considered a REALLY long shot, but I never thought so. I hope he wins the job. A QB with wheels like that in a Greg Roman offense with that many playmakers on O? Forget about it.



Taylor looked serviceable. EJ has looked like garbage outside of a couple scrambles. But neither one of them has exactly lit it up through the air. It's starting to look like whoever gets the first TD will win the job.

The browns qb situation looks even worse. Mccown is the same guy he has always been which isn't a good thing. Meanwhile Johhny football looks like he needs a drink. You think Lebron can throw the ball?


----------



## GenericMind

Tyrod looked serviceable? Who's your team again? Would you like to make a season record bet? Because if he's the QB I can only think of a handful of teams that are going to have a better record than the Bills. I'm willing to take the chance that you're a Colts or or Seattle fan.

Put your player assessment skills to the test or stfu.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Tyrod looked serviceable? Who's your team again? Would you like to make a season record bet? Because if he's the QB I can only think of a handful of teams that are going to have a better record than the Bills. I'm willing to take the chance that you're a Colts or or Seattle fan.
> 
> Put your player assessment skills to the test or stfu.


I root for the Eagles. I'll take that bet. Putting up 11 points against the Browns isnt much to get excited about man. I do love your passion though.


----------



## GenericMind

lmao points in a preseason game are meaningless. I saw enough over the past month and a half to know we'll do a lot better than the Eagles this year. Mark that down as my third NFL bet on BL this season. If the Eagles win more games than the Bills I'll sport your team logo for 2 months. If I'm wrong about the Bills I'll literally be wearing 3 teams' logos as my avatar well into next season.

But I'm not worried about that. At all. I think a lot of you motherfuckers are going to be sporting Bills logos this year,


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> I must be a fucking joke then. I don't wish injury on any opponent in the league.. except for Tom Brady. I would literally throw a party if he died in a car crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so too. One of my "make a crazy football prediction" posts here was that he'd win the starting job in Buffalo. Just a month ago he was considered a REALLY long shot, but I never thought so. I hope he wins the job. A QB with wheels like that in a Greg Roman offense with that many playmakers on O? Forget about it.



Im online right you, too many weapons. And i think the eye test says tyrod will do good this year.


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> lmao points in a preseason game are meaningless. I saw enough over the past month and a half to know we'll do a lot better than the Eagles this year. Mark that down as my third NFL bet on BL this season. If the Eagles win more games than the Bills I'll sport your team logo for 2 months. If I'm wrong about the Bills I'll literally be wearing 3 teams' logos as my avatar well into next season.
> 
> But I'm not worried about that. At all. I think a lot of you motherfuckers are going to be sporting Bills logos this year,



I'm cool with the bet but just for the record I think a good season for the Eagles would be making the divisional round of the playoffs. I really feel like Philly and Buffalo are in similar situations. Talented teams that lack a solid qb to elevate them to SB contender status. The Bills are going to struggle to score enough points to win against good teams.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I know. I just get excited during games(even preseason). 

I did like what I saw from Tyrod last night though. He still looked decent even though our top 5 RBs and top 4 WRs were out of the game. Basically working with guys that probably won't even make the team and still made some plays.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Yeah I know. I just get excited during games(even preseason).
> 
> I did like what I saw from Tyrod last night though. He still looked decent even though our top 5 RBs and top 4 WRs were out of the game. Basically working with guys that probably won't even make the team and still made some plays.



Right...he was running with purpose not cause he was confused on panicking
made good decisions throwing the ball also


----------



## GenericMind

He seems to have a lot more touch on his throws than I originally thought. I'll be pretty psyched if he's named the starter.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> He seems to have a lot more touch on his throws than I originally thought. I'll be pretty psyched if he's named the starter.



probably gonna happen man
ej manuel shouldnt be getting smashed against 3rd stringers.

but ill be honest also....to me manuel wasnt shit at FSU...i dont know what they saw in him


----------



## MikeOekiM

as a Virginia Tech fan I watched every single play of Tyrod Taylor throughout his collegiate career. IMO he's the best running QB that isn't prime Vick. 

it's been awhile since i really watched him play but i remember his problem was always try to prove that he could pass and not just scramble, but he's nothing more than a mediocre passer and hopefully he's realized that by now.

there were so many times id be yelling at the tv for him to just run the goddamn ball because even with the slightest openings he can make big plays.


----------



## NeighborMike

Yeah but to be fair you have to try to show you can pass to improve you draft stock. So its like a catch 22..and i dont recall vt every being in contention for a national championship during those years so he was really playing for himself


----------



## MikeOekiM

they were always ranked when he was on the team and as high as #5 when they had ryan williams and david wilson as well. damn if only those two could stay healthy


----------



## NeighborMike

MikeOekiM said:


> they were always ranked when he was on the team and as high as #5 when they had ryan williams and david wilson as well. damn if only those two could stay healthy



oh yeah knew that, they were a real good team, i was always excited to watch them on tv
i just didnt think they were contending for a championship, i think if they were he would have run more and took control of more games with his feet


----------



## GenericMind

That's what Tyrod is doing now, trying to show he can be an effective pocket passer and not always looking to run as soon as things break down. In the NFL, you HAVE to be able to pass from the pocket. If you try to run every play you're going to get destroyed. But so far he's been doing well. He's had some really nice passes so far this preseason. Some nice deep ones too.

And I realize everyone has already written off Manual, but I've watched him VERY closely over the past 2 years. He's improved this year and has even been progressing a little sincer the beginning of training camp. When you take into considering his playing with a 3rd string Oline and 3rd string receivers/RBs, he's doing some nice things. And he's had at least the nicest 3-4 thrown balls in all of preseason so far for the Bills. If he's not good enough to be a starter, he's definitely one of the best backups in the league. I can only think of a handful of 2nd string QBs I'd rather field than Manuel at this point.

Ideally what I would like to see happen is Tyrod start and EJ be his backup. Cut Cassell and save $5 million in cap space.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> In the NFL, you HAVE to be able to pass from the pocket. If you try to run every play you're going to get destroyed.



tell that to 2001-2006 Michael Vick. 

for Taylor to succeed he needs to open up the passing game with his legs. he'll never be an effective pocket passer and he needs to accept that.

i see he's been getting a good amount of rush yards this preseason, and im not saying he needs to run every play but from what i remember there would be times he could have ran for a first down on 3rd but decides to throw an incomplete pass. just take what the defense gives you.



GenericMind said:


> He's had some really nice passes so far this preseason. Some nice deep ones too.



that reminds me i always used to tell my brother how he was the best deep passer in college football lol. he seemed to be more accurate throwing deep than the short-medium passes.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

damnit melvin gordon not playing tonight


----------



## cj

Mike Vick was a once in a generation type player. Tyrod Taylor is not even half the athlete Mike was.


----------



## MikeOekiM

no doubt. but he's still the closest thing there's been to him imo.

though there's also a reason he's fighting for the bills starting QB job.


----------



## GenericMind

He may not be Vick in his prime, but the feeling around Western New York is that the Bills' QB situation may not be as bad as people originally thought. I attribute that to the new offensive coordinator more than anything. Greg Roman made Kaepernick into a stud while he was there and he turned Alex Smith into a QB capable of making the playoffs. He knows how to make gameplans to utilize mediocre QB's talents while masking their flaws. I think the Bills will be successful regardless of which QB wins the starting job for that reason.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> He may not be Vick in his prime, but the feeling around Western New York is that the Bills' QB situation may not be as bad as people originally thought. I attribute that to the new offensive coordinator more than anything. Greg Roman made Kaepernick into a stud while he was there and he turned Alex Smith into a QB capable of making the playoffs. He knows how to make gameplans to utilize mediocre QB's talents while masking their flaws. I think the Bills will be successful regardless of which QB wins the starting job for that reason.



To me right now, short of revis, the bills resemble the jets team thats were able to go to back to back conference championships


----------



## GenericMind

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Kittycat5

GM, reconsider that maybe. Do you want to be the Jets?


----------



## alasdairm

poor jordy 

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

How long he out? Heard he fucked his knee up but didnt go further than that.


----------



## subotai

The eagles are going to be a top 5 team against the run this year

Our d line is fucking stacked

Our linebackers are fuckin stacked

It all comes down to our secondary and sam Bradford

If those two things can perform reasonably well then there is no reason that this team cant win 12 games and never be in doubt of winning the division

I just got a bad feeling about Bradford. I think he's out by week 6.


----------



## silverwheel

*sigh* Nothing like Jeff Fisher's patented complete disinterest of the preseason.  I know the preseason doesn't mean shit, but JF's teams always start slow in the regular season, and it's easy to see why; everyone is just sleepwalking around out there, like they're just winging it (which they probably are).  RAMS FOOTBALL!


----------



## silverwheel

subotai said:


> I just got a bad feeling about Bradford. I think he's out by week 6.



Wildly optimistic.


----------



## alasdairm

Kittycat5 said:


> How long he out? Heard he fucked his knee up but didnt go further than that.


initial diagnosis is a torn acl. waiting on mri for more. could be bad...

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Bradford is a walking IR spot I seriously cant see him finishing a full season ever

He just looks like a slender person, compared to most qbs. Just looking at him in pads I mean. He looks like a person that would get hurt in the nfl. Kind of like rg3. 

I hope he doesn't but just look at his track record. Not to mention, he's already made a shit ton of money so what does he have to play for


----------



## Kittycat5

To win and prove he can play I would think motivates Bradford. But I agree he looks kinda small out there. He almost went down this week. But I hope he can stay healthy.


----------



## eye dew Things

Kittycat5 said:


> How long he out? Heard he fucked his knee up but didnt go further than that.



You may of alreadt heard but Jordy is out for the season


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> GM, reconsider that maybe. Do you want to be the Jets?



Good point. More like the Jets++


----------



## neversickanymore

Jordy N is out for the year.. at least I heard he is out for the year..  very unhappy this morning.


Its getting bad when my phone blows up from losers who like other teams to taunt my teams injuries.


----------



## GenericMind

Pro Football Focus ranks both Tyrod Taylor and EJ Manual top 10 through first two weeks of preseason


----------



## China Rider

silverwheel said:


> *sigh* Nothing like Jeff Fisher's patented complete disinterest of the preseason.  I know the preseason doesn't mean shit, but JF's teams always start slow in the regular season, and it's easy to see why; everyone is just sleepwalking around out there, like they're just winging it (which they probably are).  RAMS FOOTBALL!



omg theres other ram's fans out in BL land?!?!

11-5 this year buddy. good year indeed


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> Pro Football Focus ranks both Tyrod Taylor and EJ Manual top 10 through first two weeks of preseason



lol


----------



## silverwheel

China Rider said:


> 11-5 this year buddy. good year indeed



If the O-line holds up, I think we have a really good year, but that's a big, big if.  Havenstein and Robinson look all right, but Brandon Washington is getting killed out there, and Saffold can't stay healthy.  Still not sure about Demetrius Rhaney or Jamon Brown.  I have my fingers crossed that Barrett Jones can become a good center (he certainly can't do any worse than Scott Wells did last year).


----------



## China Rider

love ya GM but ArCi has a point

nothing that happens on the field during pre-season matters

remember last year michael sam sacked johnny football twice?
that was news for a day and he was cut a few days later 

PFF is probably the best source for NFL news and journalism though


----------



## China Rider

silverwheel said:


> If the O-line holds up, I think we have a really good year, but that's a big, big if.  Havenstein and Robinson look all right, but Brandon Washington is getting killed out there, and Saffold can't stay healthy.  Still not sure about Demetrius Rhaney or Jamon Brown.  I have my fingers crossed that Barrett Jones can become a good center (he certainly can't do any worse than Scott Wells did last year).



only click if you feel like reading about STL rams football

*NSFW*: 




okay i'm going to ramble feel free to feed me your thoughts
yeah apparently the staff is in love with jamon brown. seems like they like him more than Hav.

i think greg robinson takes a huge step forward and becomes not just an above average rush blocker - instead becomes a top 5 LT. saffold will play 90% of the snaps as usually but will also force the ram's take another 6-7 TV time outs, probably because he has some kind of gross Indiana born STD

coach bourdau has worked miricles on that OL since he's been on the team hopefully we can find the next joe barksdale(not a star but a reasonable starter that nobody else wanted) and not the next davin joseph. barrett jones...will he ever??? 

i know when it's 1st and short we've got a hell of a rush block with our OL + harkey, kendricks, britt and quick. JCook don't block don't care

the offense is going to struggle early.

the defense is the best in the west. the time has come. all our horses are heading into their 3rd-4th seasons. plus you've got EJ gaines who is probably better than janoris. lamarcus joyner just might be the dragonfly we need on a 3rd and 3 stop. 

i'd love it if the only true LB we used consistently was ogletree. we could def get away with gaines, TJ mcdonald(pro bowl alert), mccloud, jenkins, trumaine, barron, ogletree, quinn, fairley, brockers, donald and long are 11 guys i wouldn't mind on the field in 3rd down situations

i hope ayers is good enough to take the job for dubar - love jo-lonn but serious defenses don't have starters as weak as dunbar. JL55 seems like a great mind and makes all the plays you're supposed to make, but he's just not athletic enough to blitz or cover. the MLB position in the NFL is for black guys. i know about the white guys that can ball way harder than JL55 but just generally speaking 

i just hope the fans show up and support the team all year. what a bummer that was last year when we played AZ on thursday night and were technically still alive for playoffs and i don't think more than 30k people showed up.

we're not going to be in the top 15 in scoring. all i ask of our offense is to not turn the ball over and occasionally make big plays. i hope quick's return is smooth with longevity and either stedman or tavon are going to step it up big time. think of austin pettis' role back in fishers first year. that's going to be stedmans new job but he's going to do it well enough to hang around

i don't care if we overpaid for him  - jared cook is good for the line up. defenses have to pay attention to him. kenny britt needs to become the player he was supposed to be(he's still just 26 years old - he's still got potential to be very good), can chris givens or isiah pead save their NFL careers? and i'll end it by saying that i was very happy when i found out rams re-signed lance kendricks(great blocker, soft hands, seems to be in better shape every year) and corey harkey. his team mates love him. what he does to our offense is something that definitely can not be seen on paper





i'm not debating/arguing/defending how talented this team is with anyone. if you don't realize the potential this team possess you really don't know shit about NFL. that RG3 trade will purposely be 'forgotten' in the history books 100 years from now. D snider(NFL owner/card carrying bigot and not the faggy hair metal singer)  fuuucckked up


----------



## GenericMind

China Rider said:


> love ya GM but ArCi has a point
> 
> nothing that happens on the field during pre-season matters
> 
> remember last year michael sam sacked johnny football twice?
> that was news for a day and he was cut a few days later
> 
> PFF is probably the best source for NFL news and journalism though



Oh I know. Not saying either QB is going to light the world on fire. But it's definitely nicer to see than "omg look how terrible they've looked in preseason" like last year. All the Bills need is average QB play to be successful with this roster.


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> Oh I know. Not saying either QB is going to light the world on fire. But it's definitely nicer to see than "omg look how terrible they've looked in preseason" like last year. All the Bills need is average QB play to be successful with this roster.



no need to explain

it's easy and socially acceptable to get overly excited(at times delusional) around this time of year

unless you're a pussy-man that doesn't have a favorite NFL team, if that's the case I say: fuck you, fuck you, fuck you

dude if the astros, blue jays, cubs and mets make the MLB playoffs than why the fuck can't buffalo, STL, JAX, NYJ, MIN, OAK, TB, or the god damn titans win a division?

no god damn excuses


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> nothing that happens on the field during pre-season matters


jordy nelson would disagree.

alasdair


----------



## silverwheel

Joe Buck for the win!

Joe Buck Goes Off On Rams Owner Stan Kroenke


----------



## silverwheel

China Rider said:


> i hope ayers is good enough to take the job for dubar - love jo-lonn but serious defenses don't have starters as weak as dunbar. JL55 seems like a great mind and makes all the plays you're supposed to make, but he's just not athletic enough to blitz or cover.
> 
> i hope quick's return is smooth with longevity and either stedman or tavon are going to step it up big time.



Laurinaitis has maxed out as a solid "B+" player.  Still, one of the few really good draft picks of the Devaney/Spagnuolo era.  I'm with you about Ayers - Dunbar is easily our worst defensive starter (except maybe Jenkins on an off day) and I'd like to see him slide back into a part-time role.  I'm really glad Brian Quick turned a corner last year, and I hope he can pick up where he left off.  Still not sure if Tavon Austin will break out the way we want, but at least we won't have Brian Schottenheimer trying to use him as a running back.


----------



## GenericMind

China Rider said:


> no need to explain
> 
> it's easy and socially acceptable to get overly excited(at times delusional) around this time of year
> 
> unless you're a pussy-man that doesn't have a favorite NFL team, if that's the case I say: fuck you, fuck you, fuck you
> 
> dude if the astros, blue jays, cubs and mets make the MLB playoffs than why the fuck can't buffalo, STL, JAX, NYJ, MIN, OAK, TB, or the god damn titans win a division?
> 
> no god damn excuses



I don't think it's delusional at all to think the Bills will make the playoffs this year. I also don't think Buffalo belongs in the category with any of the teams you just named. In the past, maybe. But anyone that doesn't think they're a real threat in the AFC this year isn't tuned-in to all the subtle moves teams make in the offseason. I'll challenge anyone here to name a team that has been more improved with offensive roster signings than the Bills between last season and now. I'd also challenge anyone here to give me a detailed explanation of why the Bills shouldn't be the best defense in the entire league, bar none, in the 2015-2016 season.

It's been par for the course for football analysts to just write "in the upcoming season, the Bills will struggle at the QB position and probably go 6-10 to 7-9" for the past 15 years. They don't even need to research the roster. It's been as steady and consistent as the seasons turning. But I'm telling you right now, being an avid fan of the team who has watched and analyzed literally every play of minicamp, training camp, preseason, and the regular season for the past 5 years... Buffalo is going to come on like a storm this season and it'll take at least a quarter of the season before all the "professional" analysts catch on. The Bills will be 5-2 before they even get more than a brief mention on ESPN.

When your team sucks for SO long, the fans obsess over every single detail of the team to look for improvements. Every signing, every draft pick, every play by every player in every instance where the media is allowed to watch the team practice or play, every player that's even signed to the practice squad. If a 3rd string player comes down with a case of diarrhea, the fans know about it.

And having kept my pulse on that artery for the past 7 months, I can tell you right now the Bills are going to fuck shit up this season. It'll all become apparent to you non-Bills fans when they destroy the Colts in week 1.


----------



## Kittycat5

Comparing the NFL to MLB is kinda difficult. Probably moreso than any other major league.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/steelers-sign-michael-vick-to-one-year-deal--bruce-gradkowski-to-ir-234054764.html
Not really happy about this one but oh well.


----------



## GenericMind

Vick needs to retire already.


----------



## alasdairm

steelers qb rotation is a regular police line-up 

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Say what you want about the Patriots, at least they used their lawyers for Brady, not Hernandez


----------



## ArCi

People that still haven't forgiven Michael Vick bother me. Especially these steeler fans that put out a petition to not have him on the steelers team

He did his time (actually way too much time imo), lost millions of dollars, and had his reputation permanently destroyed. Nobody ever wants to talk about all the great things he has done since being released from prison.


----------



## Kittycat5

I wholeheartedly agree, Arci. He has said and done all the right things and more than paid for his crimes. I love dogs and think dog fighting is disgusting but he is forgiven in my book.


----------



## alasdairm

me three.

i believe that, once somebody has paid the penalty which society demanded of them, they start again from scratch. sure, they have to build trust, respect, etc., but their crime is forgiven and they're getting a second chance.

i'm not sure he's the athlete he once was and it seems odd the steelers would go there. still, pickings are slim on the fa qb market... christian ponder?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I don't hold the dog fighting thing against Vick even though I'm an AVID animal lover for the sole reason that I think he's truly remorseful about the whole situation. I watched a couple of the speeches he gave at schools after all that happened, and if he wasn't being sincere in what he said then he's the best damn actor in the world. Because I believed him entirely.

I hold the fact that he's old and WAY past his prime for a QB of his particular skillset though. He needs to retire before he gets murdered on the field. The Bills/Jets game I watched last year, after they pulled Geno from a 4 INT performance, I thought Vick might get killed to actual death out there. If you try scrambling against these 20-year-old linebackers that have the physical strength of a 2000 lineman and the speed of a 1995 receiver, at his age? You're fucked.


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> I don't think it's delusional at all to think the Bills will make the playoffs this year


i wasn't suggesting you were being delusional with anything related to bill enthusiasm - i was just saying that in the NFL it's the norm to go into the season having unreasonable expectations for your team, specially when it's been more than 5 years since playofffs 


ArCi said:


> People that still haven't forgiven Michael Vick bother me. Especially these steeler fans that put out a petition to not have him on the steelers team


those same steeler fans will wave their dirty laundry for a guy who should have went to trial over some pretty convincing rape acquisitions (which if they arn't true, fuck those criminal cunts and sluts)



GenericMind said:


> I don't hold the dog fighting thing against Vick even though I'm an AVID animal lover for the sole reason that I think he's truly remorseful about the whole situation. I watched a couple of the speeches he gave at schools after all that happened, and if he wasn't being sincere in what he said then he's the best damn actor in the world. Because I believed him entirely.



personally i stopped holding athletes to any moral standards once i became an adult and realized they are not supposed to have anything in common with your local firemen. most NFL'ers grew up in poverty with single mothers and social circles were practically the minor leagues for career criminals  

ghetto kid>playing college football while being treated like a prince> signing multi million dollar contract and not having any supervision during the offseason
this cycle is crazy, the kinds of lives NFLers go through is not like anything anyone else can quite relate with...retired players really should be doing more to guide/prepare current non-veterans still on a rookie contract

i can't even hypothetically tell anyone that if i suddenly became a millionaire how i would handle it. it's easy to say you wouldn't be a vince young level disaster but these particular pairs of shoes just don't fit anyone who wants to pretend to wear them

i have no problem with vick. even if all the facts we know regarding his dog fighting lifestyle are just the tip of the iceberg
just because somebody mistreats animals doesn't automatically make them a bad person in my eyes.
i'm not anti-animal but i don't even remotely agree with all the rights they have in our current society....do people not understand how ruthless the wild is? the best/most humane way for a wild animal to be killed is by a human.

do i think vick is a good person? if i was told with confidence that he is a good father, doesn't criminally disrespect woman or children, is a philanthropist, works hard at practice/mentors his peers and is no longer involved in animal abuse at any level than he sounds like a pretty great guy that i would have no problem with him being around my team or family 

the fact this guy is still in the league is admirable. 3 years in a prison is a long time, long enough to perma fuck up a lot of guy's lives. i cant relate but i'm pretty sure having to be reintroduced into society and succeeding sounds damn near impossible  - specially when everyone in the country knows who you are and what you did

just like men currently locked up who were born into severe poverty and chaos never really had a chance - some dogs are born without any hope of living a good life. people have been doing demonic fucked up shit since baby jesus was still wearing _the holy_ diaper  and it's not just going to stop. it's just best to learn to accept it and to commit to a lifestyle that isn't going to make things any worse than they already are

in the 1200's Genghis khan made hitler look like a jay walker. there are people in  this world that are more evil than anyway imaginable and they will go to the grave evil. how's this for trying to put a positive spin on tragedy? there's a good chance Genghis and hitler were responsible for the deaths of people who were destined for even darker things than the people that killed them


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I never really understood why people look to athletes for some kind of moral guidance. Just let them play ball lol.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'd simply implement a no endorsement clause after their second arrest.


----------



## GenericMind

Russell Wilson endorsing his "Magic Water" by saying it prevents concussions is ridiculous.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Imagine how well behave most athletes would be if they were told they could not receive free sneakers if they beat their wife?

Even worse if they forced NBA players to actually drive Kia's

How a player who can take a knee or slide feet first thus evading a tackle gets concussion is beyond me


----------



## Wyld 4 X

One Thousand Words said:


> Say what you want about the Patriots, at least they used their lawyers for Brady, not Hernandez



Cheating or not, got to protect the franchise!


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Cheating...


pretty rich coming from s&g's resident liar and cheat.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

you should give wyld a chance to redeem himself and wear the avatar he was supposed to wear.


----------



## alasdairm

sure.

my hopes aren't high though...

wyld, here it is: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




wear it for a week and i'll consider the bet settled. if not, you'll go down in s&g lore (as much as there is) as a cheat and a liar.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

EJ and Tyrod have looked great today. Matt Cassell still looks boring.

 With McKelvin and Gilmore out the Steelers are torching our rookie CB Ronald Darby. I think literally 90% of their passing yards so far have come against him. Same thing happened last week too. Kid better tighten up quick or he won't be in the NFL for very long.


----------



## NeighborMike

Tyrod look especially good cause hes killin em from the pocket

Reguardless you dont have much time left with tyrod, hes already 4 years in the hole. Start him and let EJ learn from him cause they are the same QB, if tyrod can play like this in the regular season and keep them competitive all the while a bigger stronger tyrod is sitting on the bench learning I think that puts the bills in a great position for the future


----------



## GenericMind

Tom Brady has been playing in the NFL for like 16 years. Tyrod has plenty of time ahead of him if he continues to play well. 

Both EJ and Tyrod were impressive today. I'd be fine with either of them starting. I think it'll be Tyrod though, and hopefully they cut Cassell.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Tom Brady has been playing in the NFL for like 16 years. Tyrod has plenty of time ahead of him if he continues to play well.
> 
> Both EJ and Tyrod were impressive today. I'd be fine with either of them starting. I think it'll be Tyrod though, and hopefully they cut Cassell.



Yeah i understand the time, what im saying is hes 4 years behind and not a lot of people are going to continue to give him chances, i say this while cassle is on the team but he has a lot of in game experience


----------



## GenericMind

Taylor has been sitting behind Joe Flacco his entire career. He's not some backup that has been passed around the league. This is is first chance of actually starting. Kind of like how Aaron Rogers sat behind Brett Favre his first 3 years in the league.

Taylor still has plenty of years ahead of him if he keeps playing well. If the Bills were to cut him tomorrow he'd get snatched up immediately by someone else. Hell, the Broncos offered him even more money than the Bills did to back up Manning, but Taylor came here for the opportunity to start. And so far he's looked awesome.


----------



## GenericMind

Man what a game. The Bills' QBs put a clinic on the Steelers. All with PS WRs and RBs that won't even make the team. Just imagine what it will be like when LeSean McCoy, Percy Harvin, Robert Woods, and Sammy Watkins are actually playing.

And I told everyone not to count EJ out. I've basically watched every play he's played in since he came here in both preseason and the regular season and he's definitely a lot better this year. His stats from the first 3 preseason games last year and this year:

2014 28/47 59.6% 263yds 5.6ypa 0TDs 1INT 66.2 QBR

2015 20/30 66.6% 358yds 11.9ypa 4TDS 0INT 146.9 QBR


----------



## silverwheel

Fingers crossed that Jamon Brown isn't seriously hurt.  I'd hate to see one of our higher-upside O-line draft picks miss a big chunk of time.  Especially since Havenstein hasn't looked good tonight.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Taylor has been sitting behind Joe Flacco his entire career. He's not some backup that has been passed around the league. This is is first chance of actually starting. Kind of like how Aaron Rogers sat behind Brett Favre his first 3 years in the league.
> 
> Taylor still has plenty of years ahead of him if he keeps playing well. If the Bills were to cut him tomorrow he'd get snatched up immediately by someone else. Hell, the Broncos offered him even more money than the Bills did to back up Manning, but Taylor came here for the opportunity to start. And so far he's looked awesome.



oh I understand I just dont know the league to be that fair, some guys get a lot of chances some dont, no real rhyme or reason
why did the broncos want him when the have oswilder back there? i thought elway was pretty sold on him?


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Man what a game. The Bills' QBs put a clinic on the Steelers. All with PS WRs and RBs that won't even make the team. Just imagine what it will be like when LeSean McCoy, Percy Harvin, Robert Woods, and Sammy Watkins are actually playing.
> 
> And I told everyone not to count EJ out. I've basically watched every play he's played in since he came here in both preseason and the regular season and he's definitely a lot better this year. His stats from the first 3 preseason games last year and this year:
> 
> 2014 28/47 59.6% 263yds 5.6ypa 0TDs 1INT 66.2 QBR
> 
> 2015 20/30 66.6% 358yds 11.9ypa 4TDS 0INT 146.9 QBR



yeah on paper your bills are ridiculous now
tons of talent and a good coach


----------



## GenericMind

NeighborMike said:


> oh I understand I just dont know the league to be that fair, some guys get a lot of chances some dont, no real rhyme or reason
> why did the broncos want him when the have oswilder back there? i thought elway was pretty sold on him?



The Broncos must see some potential in him. I hope their instincts were right!


I didn't get a chance to watch any of the other games this weekend. How'd everyone's favorite team do? Who looked good, who got injured, etc?


----------



## silverwheel

GenericMind said:


> I didn't get a chance to watch any of the other games this weekend. How'd everyone's favorite team do? Who looked good, who got injured, etc?



Rams finally got some production on offense.  Chris Givens caught a really pretty deep pass for a TD.  O-line still has its problems, but looked improved from the last two games.  Havenstein had a bad night, but Rhaney looked better after moving from center to guard, and Barrett Jones was decent at center.  Jamon Brown had an injury scare, but seemed okay afterward.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah the Bills had a ton of injuries yesterday again. Terrible terrible. #1 CB had a concussion scare, WR Goodwin broke a couple ribs, starting Free Safety Aaron Williams leg injury.

Rams defensive line still looking beastly I assume?


----------



## silverwheel

GenericMind said:


> Rams defensive line still looking beastly I assume?



Oh yes, our D-line will be just fine.  Not sure if our linebackers will be good enough in run defense, but that's why I picked sacks for our avatar bet.


----------



## NeighborMike

We got shit canned by the jets......so im just gonna say "its just preseason" and stop there


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> The Broncos must see some potential in him. I hope their instincts were right!
> 
> 
> I didn't get a chance to watch any of the other games this weekend. How'd everyone's favorite team do? Who looked good, who got injured, etc?



Broncos biggest problem is gonna be the O-line...i think bowman got to manning 3 times untouched
and this is a concern for me, because as much as we can keep saying "its just preseason" the #1 priority for the broncos has to be protecting manning and they couldnt do that


----------



## GenericMind

God yes. If Manning doesn't have protection this season it may be his last. He's one of the fastest in the league in releasing the ball but that's not going to be enough to keep a DT or LB from taking his head off.


----------



## GenericMind

I feel like I just got punched in the gut. The Bills just cut my favorite athlete of all time.


----------



## alasdairm

i saw that. i'm sad to see that too - i have a huge amount of respect for jackson and i think he still had a lot to offer.

hey, tyrod taylor is your qb!

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I almost think they released the Tyrod news to mitigate the rage over cutting Jackson. Bills fans are freaking the fuck out right now. God I hope he doesn't sign in the AFC East.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll shit my pants if the pats sign him  i expect you will too.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i caught the end of the Cardinals vs. Raiders game last night.  seemed like it was a really good game.  the Cardinals' new runningback Momah is fucking EXPLOSIVE!  if you don't have Abdullah on your fantasy team you're going to want Momah.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i'll shit my pants if the pats sign him  i expect you will too.
> 
> alasdair



I'd probably puke.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> *Tyrod Taylor beats out EJ Manuel and Matt Cassell for the starting QB job in Buffalo* and leads them to the playoffs.


respect.

let's see what happens with the second half of that bold prediction.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I hope! I can tell you right now that if Tyrod can play the way he has in preseason in the regular season I expect the Bills to win the AFC East.


----------



## alasdairm

i read that ravens and seahawks are interested in fred jackson with seattle looking likely.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

He's in Seattle right now, expected to sign. Buffalo fans are glad that he finally has a chance at a championship ring. Seattle is my second-least favorite team, but if Fred's there I'll cheer for he and them to succeed.

Pretty crazy how beloved Fast Freddie is/was in Buffalo. He hasn't even signed with the Hawks yet and there are already fans ordering custom Jackson Seahawks jerseys to wear to the Bills' home opener.


----------



## GenericMind

lmaooo


----------



## Kittycat5

How appropriate Ian Rapoport's twitter handle is rap sheet.


----------



## subotai

GM im not gonna lie im actually rooting for the Bills this year. Mainly Bryce Brown, I know you guys remember me hyping him up since he was picked up by the Eagles. 

I remember saying he would become a 1k yard rusher in the NFL, just not on the Eagles. And I think this is his best chance to do that. I know you guys want to see Shady return but I seriously wouldnt be too upset if Bryce Brown has to start a few games in the beginning of the year. Im telling you, if BB gets a chance to be the guy in Buffalo, he will have a 1k yard season. Im really pulling for the Bills this year and I think they have their best shot at the division in recent memory

And as far as the 2nd best rushng team this year, I think the Eagles will be right there. They have a 3 headed monster of backs in Murray, Matthews, and Sproles running behind one of the best lines in football with one of the best offensive minds in the NFL, with one of the best receiving corps in football

the Eagles are looking really stacked, and I dont think im being a homer for saying that. I just pray to god we can get any kind of respectable secondary play and its hard not to expect this team to be one of the best in the league this year


----------



## eye dew Things

I agree Sub...the Eagles are looking real good. I don't really think Bradford was a better QB than Nick Foles. Kinda meaningless trade IMO, considering Bradfords injury problems.

I'm a Falcons fan btw....we have NO O-line and NO running game. I'm predicting an 8-8 season and no playoffs again this year for my Dirty Birds, but we'll see


----------



## cj

eye dew Things said:


> I agree Sub...the Eagles are looking real good. I don't really think Bradford was a better QB than Nick Foles. Kinda meaningless trade IMO, considering Bradfords injury problems.
> 
> I'm a Falcons fan btw....we have NO O-line and NO running game. I'm predicting an 8-8 season and no playoffs again this year for my Dirty Birds, but we'll see


Yuck I hope there decent. The falcons are my in market team unfortunatly.


----------



## GenericMind

subotai said:


> GM im not gonna lie im actually rooting for the Bills this year. Mainly Bryce Brown, I know you guys remember me hyping him up since he was picked up by the Eagles.
> 
> I remember saying he would become a 1k yard rusher in the NFL, just not on the Eagles. And I think this is his best chance to do that. I know you guys want to see Shady return but I seriously wouldnt be too upset if Bryce Brown has to start a few games in the beginning of the year. Im telling you, if BB gets a chance to be the guy in Buffalo, he will have a 1k yard season. Im really pulling for the Bills this year and I think they have their best shot at the division in recent memory
> 
> And as far as the 2nd best rushng team this year, I think the Eagles will be right there. They have a 3 headed monster of backs in Murray, Matthews, and Sproles running behind one of the best lines in football with one of the best offensive minds in the NFL, with one of the best receiving corps in football
> 
> the Eagles are looking really stacked, and I dont think im being a homer for saying that. I just pray to god we can get any kind of respectable secondary play and its hard not to expect this team to be one of the best in the league this year



Well, now that they cut Fred Jackson Bryce Brown is certainly going to get his chance. McCoy might not even be ready to go week 1. He's got some leg injury that isn't healing as fast as they thought it would.


----------



## GenericMind

Fucking Brady won his appeal and got all of his suspension overturned.

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## jammin83

Sweet melt GM. 

Is it too late to change my pick ems? 

Associated reading on the most annoying website to navigate ever here.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm just looking forward to the Bills defense breaking every bone in Brady's body in week 2. I actually have to go out and buy tickets now just so I can be there when we beat him.


----------



## jammin83

Fair enough, I will be sure to check that game out, that D is supposed to be fearsome. I certainly don't mind seeing them get whooped. Eagerly awaiting week 1.


----------



## alasdairm

i know you hate the pats and tom brady, gm, but this is a victory for nfl players.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I was actually hoping the judge would put him on death row.


----------



## alasdairm

lol.

so, if mccoy sits in week 1, who's up? dixon?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Bryce Brown most likely. Backed up by Dixon.

McCoy should be ready though.


----------



## alasdairm

it's crazy the bs that people write. i read a recent article - i'll try to find it - that said that bb was done in buffalo and was on his way out the door...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Media knows what they're talking about. Idiots.

I'm not really concerned with who will be the starting RB week 1. I think it's going to be a wake-up call for all those that still think the Bills are a 7-9 team to forget about. The Colts' offensive line is terrible and so is their defense. I expect the Bills Dline to crush Andrew Luck for like 5 sacks, and since the Colts defense can't get any pressure(a pitiful 29 sacks last season) Tyrod Taylor should be able to relax in the pocket and make some serious plays. I'm not just expecting a win, I'm expecting an asswhooping. I think something like 34-10 might get peoples' attention.


----------



## alasdairm

money line on bills is +125. you going to bet on it?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Sure am.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

pharmakos said:


> you should give wyld a chance to redeem himself and wear the avatar he was supposed to wear.



No thanks.  He's already proven himself to have 0 sense of humor so he can keep huffing and puffing his butthurt until the earth melts for all I care.  I rather enjoy watching his face melt with every post about me anyway.


----------



## One Thousand Words

You should double or nothing this season with the loser getting a tattoo


----------



## CosmicG

I think the Bengals are going to win the Super Bowl.

I have thought this for 25 years.


----------



## alasdairm

One Thousand Words said:


> You should double or nothing this season with the loser getting a tattoo


who'd ever believe a word he says again?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Rex Ryan just announced a press conference for 1:45 before today's practice which is very unusual. I can't imagine why unless he's announcing EJ getting cut/traded or another big trade. I hope they're not thinking of trading for RGIII. Kid's a tire fire.


----------



## pharmakos

i didn't get to watch the Lions/Bills game last night.  how was it, GM?


----------



## alasdairm

bills released ik enemkpali - way to troll the jets, rex 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

pharmakos said:


> i didn't get to watch the Lions/Bills game last night.  how was it, GM?



Boring. The Bills didn't suit up any of their starters. Didn't want to risk injury. Matt Simms, who just got cut today, made one of my favorite passes in the last 5 years though. I literally cannot watch the video without laughing out loud every time. Backwards passes = fumble, and the Loins ended up scooping it up.

http://www.sbnation.com/lookit/2015...-an-nfl-qb-throws-the-ball-20-yards-backwards



alasdairm said:


> bills released ik enemkpali - way to troll the jets, rex
> 
> alasdair



haha I love it.


----------



## alasdairm

what was the press conference about? i can't find anything on web (but i did not look very hard).

alasdair


----------



## subotai

2015 All Shimazu Team (random guys I think will have big years under the radar)

QB - Nick Foles
QB - Derek Carr
RB - Bryce Brown
RB - Ameer Abdullah
WR - Jeremy Maclin
WR - Andre Johnson
WR - Nelson Agholar
TE - Austin Sefarian-Jenkins
TE - Zach Ertz
Defense/Special Teams - Eagles


----------



## alasdairm

i agree on many of these - carr and sefarian-jenkins particularly.

ertz? i don't think so. celek seems to be the guy right now because of his blocking. i like ertz but i don't think he'll get the chances he needs to make an impact.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> what was the press conference about? i can't find anything on web (but i did not look very hard).
> 
> alasdair



Nothing really. I think Rex just like talk to the cameras. They made some cuts but it was nobody important or shocking.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

One Thousand Words said:


> You should double or nothing this season with the loser getting a tattoo



Nah, he'll just come up with another butthurt excuse like:"You were supposed to put it on your right arm, not your left!  You know my BFF Tom is right handed, why are you such a sore loser! + typical ad nauseam BS"


----------



## silverwheel

Was pleasantly surprised to see Jo-Lonn Dunbar cut from the Rams - he's been serviceable, but we know exactly where his ceiling is.  Better to go with Ayers and his higher potential. Not at all surprised that Brandon Washington and Barrett Jones were cut - Washington looked abysmal during the preseason, and Jones couldn't even beat out Tim Barnes for a backup spot.  Most surprised that Trey Watts was cut - they might re-sign him after his four-game suspension.  Also surprised and worried that we only have four cornerbacks on the roster right now - I'd be shocked if we went into the opener with only four.  EDIT: Been reading that the Rams will probably go with a lot of three-safety packages and have Rodney McLeod play some snaps as a nickel corner.


----------



## alasdairm

Wyld 4 X said:


> Nah, he'll just come up with another butthurt excuse like:"You were supposed to put it on your right arm, not your left!"


wouldn't happen because you would never do it...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

silverwheel said:


> Was pleasantly surprised to see Jo-Lonn Dunbar cut from the Rams - he's been serviceable, but we know exactly where his ceiling is.  Better to go with Ayers and his higher potential. Not at all surprised that Brandon Washington and Barrett Jones were cut - Washington looked abysmal during the preseason, and Jones couldn't even beat out Tim Barnes for a backup spot.  Most surprised that Trey Watts was cut - they might re-sign him after his four-game suspension.  Also surprised and worried that we only have four cornerbacks on the roster right now - I'd be shocked if we went into the opener with only four.  EDIT: Been reading that the Rams will probably go with a lot of three-safety packages and have Rodney McLeod play some snaps as a nickel corner.



I wonder if Jones can play any other line positions besides Center. I'm pretty sure the Bills will be scouring the cut sheets looking for some solid Oline depth. Our starting guys are looking great but if any of them goes down it won't be good.

I was glad to hear the Bills cut Matt Cassel. Not only does it save us $4.1m in cap space to make some more moves, but apparently they think EJ can still be developed now that he has some decent coaches so he's going to sit behind Tyrod. I wouldn't be surprised to see him start some games this year. QBs like Tyrod have a tendency to get hurt.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Steelers' season/schedule just keeps getting tougher...



> The Steelers placed Pouncey on short-term injured reserve, officially sidelining him for the first six weeks of the NFL season. After that, he can join the team for practices but can't play in a game until eight weeks have elapsed. In Week 9, the Steelers host the Raiders on Nov. 8.


espn


----------



## GenericMind

Man talk about a bombshell report from ESPN on the Patriots' cheating over the years. I bet the NFL just unloaded everything they had against the Patriots when they lost deflategate and sent it to ESPN to publish.

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/13533995/split-nfl-new-england-patriots-apart


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah that was pretty scathing. Actually suprised ESPN would detail so much of it, but fuck, Brady and Deflategate is like baby toys compared to the shit Belichick pulled.


----------



## phr

Wasn't the issue that they filmed from un-allowed areas(side line), not that they filmed to begin with? If that's true... lame accusation.

Although, the stealing of the 20 first plays from the locker rooms and interfering with radio transmission are bitch moves.


----------



## Kittycat5

The article says that the NFL already had policy in place stating filming a teams signals was against the rules. I think filming from unauthorized places that was an issue too, though.


----------



## alasdairm

what a surprise - goodell is butt-hurt and then this all starts to appear.

the commish:






roll on thursday night!

alasdair


----------



## phr

Kittycat5 said:


> The article says that the NFL already had policy in place stating filming a teams signals was against the rules. I think filming from unauthorized places that was an issue too, though.


Nah, I was right. This is from wiki:


> Videotaping opposing coaches is not illegal in the NFL but there are designated areas allowed by the league to do such taping. The Patriots were videotaping the Jets' coaches from their own sideline which is not allowed.


If that's the issue at the heart of this, _where_ they were filming from not _what_ they were filming, it's not a very big deal.

----------

This isn't so much a story or smearing of the Patriots, but rather another example of Goodell's utter failure at his job. Goodell had the evidence quickly destroyed, there's word that he had coaches/owners speak out that it wasn't a big deal, and he wrapped the whole investigation up in just a few days. It's been said that he did that because Kraft was a major influence in getting him his job. After all of that, the other owners were obviously pissed, so he tried to make it up to them by coming down on deflategate, and well, that blew up in his face. Whoever is behind this story, I don't frankly think it's an organic ESPN piece, is trying to put the last nails in Goodell's coffin.


----------



## Kittycat5

Why would the NFL issue a statement saying videotaping from the sidelines of coaches signals is prohibited and my would the Pats try to use the excuse they were unaware taping of signals was illegal if it wasnt written somewhere? The where seems much less important than the what.


----------



## pharmakos

wiki isn't really a good source

i'm too lazy to look through the official NFL rules tho


----------



## Kittycat5

Ive been looking and it doesnt seem it was forbidden outrightly. It is a bit murky though. To me it seems the Pats took it to a different level but maybe only because they were caught. Stealing signs is as old as sports themselves but the systematic nature of the whole Spygate thing is not the same as figuring them out on game day.


----------



## phr

The Pats had a whole system, with personnel specifically filming and hiding the fact, others analyzing the video, another sending in the plays during the games, etc. Everything I've read said that it was illegal from the sidelines, but not from other areas.

The Pats never said that they thought it wasn't illegal. In fact they tried to hide that they were filming and had lines to give to security saying they were filming for other reasons, implying they knew filming from the sidelines wasn't allowed. Belichick's excuse was along the lines of "i misinterpreted the rules and didn't know that it was illegal to use the info in a live game." Anyway, if it's allowed from one place, why not another? And, before filming plenty of teams simply had specific people watching and writing down signals, filming just made it more accurate/efficient. Also, they were just as good if not better after spygate and after the NFL put radio in a defense helmet. But then again why would they spend that much effort for 40+ games to film and analyze? IMO, it's similar to deflategate, they found a way to exploit the system and did. Other teams did both as well, the Patriots were just better at it.

I still think it's a piece about Goodell, overall, like I said in my previous post.


----------



## Kittycat5

https://sites.google.com/site/hardboiled33/andersonmemo

This was the memo sent out in 2006. It seems to imply it was illegal, but even today there is not anything in the official NFL rulebook about videotaping but someplaces, including the ESPN article say it was int the operations manual. I couldn't find it, though. And as you can see from the link, many coaches, players and observers thought this shit was all over the NFL.

But I agree the piece is as much about Goddell as the Pats. To be honest though, is he really all that worse than other commissioners in other sports? Baseball basically allowed steroid use for the sake of viewership and have a long history of labor strife. They even cancelled the WS at one point and Selig's handling of the All-Star game that lead to the game deciding the WS home field advantage was ludicrous. Hell, the first commish wouldn't allow blacks to play. And The NBA under Stern had 4 lockouts and he tried to enforce silly things like dress codes to overcome the perceived thuggishness of the league. Not as familiar with hockey but know their recent history isnt very rosy either. 

It all comes down to money. Every issue I stated in one way or another was a financial decision. Goddell and his people may be morons with crisis management and PR, but the league is rolling in cash. All this for the good of the game shit is nonsense as long as those TV deals and other revenue streams keep coming in under any commissioner.


----------



## phr

That was a memo that clarified where they can tape from. The Patriots disregarded it and continued to tape from the sidelines until they were caught redhanded. To me, that's TNW level arguing over dumb technicalities, which I fully understand is how the world works to some degree, but from a practical pov, it is meaningless in the grand scheme of things. It's not what they taped, it's where, that this is saying is important.

I don't think how bad others are at their job should be a measuring point of how good someone else should be.

You're 100% right about the money angle. In the article it states that the number that determines whether Goodell keeps his job is the yearly revenue generated. It's been up each year and there's no indication that it will drop, even though he continues to fuck up every major thing he touches(Rice, Peterson, deflategate, spygate). It'll be interesting going forward, since it looks like Kraft(who helped get him in there and is one of the 3 owners that determines his compensation), and at least Arthur Blank, seem to have had enough of his shit.


----------



## GenericMind

Even without the taping, Bellichick still had employees sneak into opposing player hotel rooms and locker rooms to steal play sheets. That's downright dirty. He should be straight banned from the NFL.


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> That was a memo that clarified where they can tape from. The Patriots disregarded it and continued to tape from the sidelines until they were caught redhanded. To me, that's TNW level arguing over dumb technicalities, which I fully understand is how the world works to some degree, but from a practical pov, it is meaningless in the grand scheme of things. It's not what they taped, it's where, that this is saying is important.



you really look dumb when you drag your hatred for me out of the lounge, but since you brought it up -- i never argued about technicalities, i argued about how the rules are not evenly applied.  which is also the way the real world works, unfortunately.  people in power can fuck over people they don't like while turning their head the other way at people they do like.  oh well.


----------



## axl blaze

man I usually don't complain about injuries - despite the Steelers having plentiful injury woes this past decade I doubt ya'll can find one post of me bringing it up...

but it really seems as if this season is over before it starts for Pittsburgh. outstanding M. Pouncey absolutely anchored that O-Line as a Center, and he is out for the year. Maratvis Bryant erected boners of fantasy owners last year with his break-out performance, but got caught (along with Leveon Bell) for weed and will be out half the season. our original Kicker, one of the only guys whom could kick in the dirty snowy dirt of Heinz Field - injured during the 1st pre-season game

what's next? Big Ben out for the season? if it happens I jinxed myslef...


----------



## alasdairm

touchdown, new england. gronk! who else?

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

touchdown, new england. gronk! who else?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Holy shit the Steelers are sucking tonight. They're losing the game more than NE is winning the game.

And what a surprise, headset problems for the Steelers' coaches. I guess it's tough to take out all that subversive infrastructure built into your stadium for the past 14 years.

If the Patriots play like they are tonight the Bills are going to beat them in week 2. Mark my words. Steelers defense has played some of the worst football I've seen them play in YEARS and if the Steelers kicker didn't suck it'd only be 14-9 right now. God I can't wait until the Bills destroy Brady in week 2. Cheating-ass pussy.


----------



## GenericMind

I should have known better than to expect any different. I did predict the Steelers would struggle to go .500 this year in the "Make a bold prediction" thread.


----------



## GenericMind

I'll tell you right now that if the Patriots play run defense like this all season they're fucking toast. The second oldest RB in the league has like 8 yards per carry against them right now. That's so bad I can barely compare it to the worst run defense of last season. A top 10 RB would literally have 200 yards on the ground right now.


----------



## GenericMind

Congratulations on the Steelers looking like a pop warner defense.

The Bills are going to fucking crush this team next week.


----------



## alasdairm

touchdown #3, new england. gronk! who else?

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

lol man people should have never pissed off Tom Brady 


MVP season about to happen


----------



## alasdairm

if bitches in here are whining, my team must be winning.



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> if bitches in here are whining, my team must be winning.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



We'll see what you have to say next week. I can't make excuses for a shitty Steelers team. Your team has shown more weaknesses tonight than I've seen in years. They're fucked regardless of what happens tonight.


----------



## alasdairm

it's fun watching you rant and rage when the pats are winning, gm. we'll see what happens next week...

you're a bills fan so puff up all you want. i know you know how it feels to have high hopes dashed tragically. talk it up. let the the hate flow. should the pats win, it will just make it so much sweeter.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

I hate the Pats but it looks like I'm getting a nice little chunk of change thanks to them. Thanks, Pats. Spoke to soon. Push. Chickens, hatch, etc. Screw you, Pats. Screw you, bookies.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah yeah. Your team has been exposed as literally the most prolific cheaters in the entire 100 year history of the NFL. Not a single word will be said about this current roster and coaching staff without people talking about how they cheated. I honestly don't care if they go 32-0 the next 2 years before Brady retires. They'll always be remembered for what they were.

And regardless of all that, the Bills are going to fucking crush them next week.


----------



## GenericMind

Fucking shocker: Pittsburgh Steelers coaches were upset that their coach-to-coach headsets picked up the Patriots' radio broadcast in the first quarter of Thursday night's game

Old habits die hard I guess.


----------



## alasdairm

your mock outrage is funny.

also, quick research shows that the nfl rather than the home team controls the headsets. but don't let that get in the way of your hate and rage.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

DON'T TELL ME WHAT IS MOCK OR NOTi


----------



## GenericMind

Opposing teams' headset issues at Foxboro go all the way back to Spygate. This has been happening for years. It was even mentioned in the Spygate book right after it happened. And oddly enough it only happens in Foxboro.

I think after everything that's happened this offseason other teams and coaches just won't ignore it anymore. You heard what Tomlin said last night. People are just sick of the Patriots cheating.


----------



## GenericMind

More Patriots cheating from last night on that critical 3rd and goal for the Steelers:

Patriots defensive players break rule 12.3.1(j)


----------



## alasdairm

gm, it's telling that you had to change the word 'bent' to 'break' to make your point.

any reasonable person (i.e. not a bitter, butt-hurt bills fan) reading the rule would agree that the officials have discretion in this case. for whatever reason, they decided the play was not a penalty.

on the headset issues, the nfl (who control the equipment) already released a statement which suggests that nothing malevolent was at play. i'm reading reports that the patriots also had headset issues but they're not whining about them like tomlin. ben roethlisberger said the issue had no bearing on the game.

i get it. i get that the patriots don't get the benefit of the doubt but when that morphs into plain disinformation, that's bs.

more dawsoncrying...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

disinformation? They broke the rule. Period. The fact that the refs decided not to call a penalty on it doesn't make it a legal play.

You don't get to "bend" the rules when you've been caught cheating so many times. If anything refs should be calling every little thing on them.


----------



## alasdairm

even the article you used to prove your point doesn't say they broke the rule. you had to _change_ the text...

weaksauce, dude.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Change the text? All I did was write a title. The title of the article wasn't "Patriots defensive players bend rule 12.3.1(j)"

When you find yourself constantly having to defend someone over cheating allegations, chances are they're cheating. You can keep defending them if you want but the rest of the NFL world is going to label them cheaters for every little rule they bend or break, every little headphone irregularity in Foxboro, and for anything else that doesn't seem on the up and up. Bill Bellichick bought the ticket, not he can take the ride.


----------



## GenericMind

Also keep in mind, we're not just talking about a shift. The Steelers are saying players on the line were shouting "Hike!" to pull them into a false start which is definitely illegal.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Change the text? All I did was write a title. The title of the article wasn't "Patriots defensive players bend rule 12.3.1(j)"


disingenuous. don't do a wyld on me, gm.

the title of the article to which you linked was "_Ben Roethlisberger Says The Patriots Defense *Bent* The Rules_" but you chose to use a different title: "_Patriots defensive players *break* rule 12.3.1(j)_"

it's there in black and white. you can have the last word on this, if you like. i love watching you get all bent out of shape about the pats.

i wasn't there and neither were you so i'll defer to the officials who were standing, you know, right there.

on the headset issue, mike tomlin is whinging about it but the rest of the steelers organization is already over it. they say: "_The problem was addressed during the game and we did not have further problems in the second half. We did not file a formal complaint, nor do we plan to do so._"

it's a total non-issue but enjoy beating this dead horse...



GenericMind said:


> The Steelers are saying...



lol. the pittsburgh left guard who was one of the guys who jumped took responsibility for the penalty, he's quoted as saying "_That's on us..._". with respect, i'm going to listen to him, gm, not you 

from yahoo: "... the Steelers knew the Patriots used this tactic from watching film, committed a false start penalty on the sequence anyhow, and then complained about it afterwards."

yep.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I love that their entire season is going to be plagued with crap like this.


----------



## alasdairm

i love that you're going to go grey at an early age because of it 

this is amusing:



alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i really feel like the Bills' goal in that game next week is going to be to just fuck up Brady.  they probably won't even care about winning, just destroying.


----------



## One Thousand Words

alasdairm said:


> i love that you're going to go grey at an early age because of it
> 
> this is amusing:
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair


I'm am less piss off they didn't man up and more concerned someone still had a clean tackle on gronk 7 out and missed. Perhaps it's the defensive mind set I have but I could count on two fingers how many tackles like that I personally missed in my life. And I was usually 30kg out matched. 

Steelers offense looked solid, even if Big Ben is too lumber some to take advantage of opportunities to stroll into the endzone on at least 2 occasions


----------



## GenericMind

The miscommunication on the field for the Steelers' D was terrible last night. If you don't have a spy on Gronk at all times you're doing it very, very wrong. He should NEVER be that wide open.


----------



## One Thousand Words

It's hard enough to contain him even you you have one man on him. That pass over the top of two defenders for his second to was all class from Brady though. Unfortunately for the bills that will be the difference this season by having an average quarterback.


----------



## alasdairm

a couple of simple mistakes not made and that's a totally different result. scobee missed two field goals from 46 and 44. hardly chip shots but when you're being paid *over $3,000,000 a year* to do that, you should probably not miss those.

then there was heyward-bey's out of bounds in the end zone. he's getting over $800,000 a year to not do that.

that's 12 points right there.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

Agreed Ali. I actually feel more confident about the steelers season. The game wasn't as close as the score line suggest though, but fixing the secondary is far easier than watching your o line crumple all night


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> It's hard enough to contain him even you you have one man on him. That pass over the top of two defenders for his second to was all class from Brady though. Unfortunately for the bills that will be the difference this season by having an average quarterback.



lol I love how people keep saying Tyrod Taylor is average. He's had like 37 passes in the NFL and sat behind a Super bowl winning QB for 4 years. Nobody knows what's he's going to be yet. He certainly wasn't sitting behind Joe Flacco because he sucks, no more than Aaron Rodgers was sitting behind Favre because he sucked.


----------



## One Thousand Words

It's all piss and wind until Sunday I guess


----------



## GenericMind

Very true.

Out of curiosity, how many of you actually read that entire ESPN article about the Patriots? Did you read the whole thing ali?

http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/13533995/split-nfl-new-england-patriots-apart

I just heard on the radio that ESPN investigated for this story for half a year before publishing it. That's pretty wild. I haven't read the Sports illustrated one yet:

http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/09/08/patriots-cheating-suspicions-bill-belichick-tom-brady


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm really in no position to comment considering the cocktail of drugs that fueled my teams super bowls in the 70's. 

I guess I'd be more pissed if the steelers had lost so many Super Bowls though


----------



## alasdairm

NFL says Patriots had nothing to do audio issues vs. Steelers

i guess everybody except gm will drop it now...

alasdair


----------



## phr

GenericMind said:


> Very true.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many of you actually read that entire ESPN article about the Patriots? Did you read the whole thing ali?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espn/otl/story/_/id/13533995/split-nfl-new-england-patriots-apart
> 
> I just heard on the radio that ESPN investigated for this story for half a year before publishing it. That's pretty wild. I haven't read the Sports illustrated one yet:
> 
> http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/09/08/patriots-cheating-suspicions-bill-belichick-tom-brady


I read the whole article. I still don't believe the timing was organic or that it's really about the Patriots. Although it doesn't do them any favors.


alasdairm said:


> NFL says Patriots had nothing to do audio issues vs. Steelers
> 
> i guess everybody except gm will drop it now...
> 
> alasdair


Is that the same NFL that stomped the spygate tapes and never saw the Ray Rice video?


----------



## GenericMind

Haha true.

I dunno, I guess I'm kind of lucky the Patriots are around and have done the things they've done and won all the games they've won. Half my enjoyment of football comes from hating on them. Having a team you hate is just as much fun as having a team you love. You guys are missing out. It's like watching He-man with no Skeletor.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills fans are ready. There was a mile-long line for the RV parking lot at Ralph Wilson Stadium at 4am last night.


----------



## phr

GenericMind said:


> Haha true.
> 
> I dunno, I guess I'm kind of lucky the Patriots are around and have done the things they've done and won all the games they've won. Half my enjoyment of football comes from hating on them. Having a team you hate is just as much fun as having a team you love. You guys are missing out. It's like watching He-man with no Skeletor.


That's how I feel about the Cowboys. 

The Patriots are the most hated team in the AFC, if not the league. Who's the most hated in the NFC?


----------



## GenericMind

Probably the Seahawks. Recently very successful, young, and cocky as hell.


----------



## pharmakos

yeah AFC has consistently been the more controversial half.  i'd agree on the Seahawks, and they're not even really that hated.


----------



## Kittycat5

Cowboys probably.


----------



## pharmakos

eh the Cowgirls aren't really that hated anymore, mostly just an old joke at this point


----------



## Kittycat5

I think their overall national popularity makes it still so.


----------



## GenericMind

Probably matters where you're from or what your favorite team is. People around here used to hate the Cowboys 10-15 years ago because the 2 Super bowl losses to them were still fresh in their minds. Nobody cares about them.

But it's definitely either the Cowboys or Seattle for the NFC. Seattle fans are universally hated because you never heard of Seattle fans until very recently. Now none of them will shut up. Most Bills fans dislike them because A) They stole the whole "12th man" thing from us(which we took from a college team) and B) Only being passionate about your team when they're winning is the very definition of bandwagon fans, and that's the majority of their current fan base. At least Bills fans were as passionate for the 10 straight years of finishing under .500 as they will be when we make the playoffs this year.

And the Cowboys are just really high profile. People think Jerry Jones is a rich douche and their market is huge. Calling yourself "America's team" is a pretty douche move too. The other high profile teams in the NFC are too likable to be in this conversation. People love the Packers because the franchise is owned by the fans. People like the Saints because of fairy tale ending of them winning the SB after Katrina. The Niners MAYBE, but I've never heard anyone say they hated the Niners.


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah, agreed. Most hate comes from division rivals but everything you said makes the Cowboys both loved and hated. The Yankees of the NFL.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm just glad most people hate the Patriots now. It's funny that I've been extremely vocal about thinking they were downright cheaters in LOTS of aspects of the game for yearsssssss and people would always brush it off. Talking about the Patriots being cheaters, at least once Spygate blew over, was one of those "Who cares this guy is just ranting BS" types of things. Now it's probably the most talked about topic of any offseason in the past 20 years, and all over the country. I feel like Randy Quad in Independence Day when everyone thought he was a loony for claiming he got abducted by aliens, only for him to be vindicated when they actually invaded years later. 

If football could give erections I'd have enough in the spank bank to keep me hard for like 10 years straight.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Are they planning on taking away any of their Super Bowls?


----------



## Kittycat5

Just dont fly your jet into any UFOs, GM.


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> Are they planning on taking away any of their Super Bowls?



Doesn't matter to me at all. What's infinitely more important is that this whole "dynasty" will forever have the cheating stigma attached to it. When people talk about the Bill Bellichick and Tom Brady Patriots 30 years from now like they talk about the '85 Bears defense or the '90 Bills K-gun offense today, they'll always bring up the cheating. I couldn't ask for a better outcome.




Kittycat5 said:


> Just dont fly your jet into any UFOs, GM.



If UFOs = Tom Brady's fase, I'm taking one for the team.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Better a winning dynasty than a loser one.

When they start handing back their rings I'm sure it won't really matter.


----------



## GenericMind

Better a losing dynasty than a winning dynasty known for cheating. Being a bad team is washed away in the tides of time. Always. Nobody remembers franchises for their bad times. If you bring up "Patriots" in a conversation nobody is going to think back to when they were the whipping boys of the Bills and Dolphins for 20 years straight. When you mention the Saints nobody is having instant flashbacks to when their fans wore paper bags over their heads and called the team the "Aint's." They instantly think of Brady and Brees and the success they've had.

Teams are remembered and defined for their good years. Almost every franchise has had a few in their history. And now the Patriots' best roster, the one that would be remembered as a dynasty, has this huge stigma attached to them that people will always remember. That's worth more to me than them admitting they cheated and giving back a couple rings.


----------



## GenericMind

Let's put it this way, closer to home for me: In the same way that the Bills team of '90-'94 are kind of dismissed even though they were one of them best teams in NFL history, all because they lost 4 straight Superbowls... That's how this Patriots' dynasty will be remembered. Nobody but Bills fans really bring up that team in the conversations of the "great" teams in the league's history and nobody but Patriots fans will bring up the current Patriots' team in those conversations long after Brady and Bellichick retire.

Sometimes it doesn't matter how good you were or how much you accomplished in the NFL. There can always be a bigger headline that saps away that respect you would/should have had. For the Bills it was the 4 straight losses. For the Patriots it will be the cheating scandals.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Are the 83 Raiders remembered for dirty cheap shots or Super Bowl Champions?

Are the Steelers considered unworthy of back to back championships because of now accepted steroid abuse?

History is written by the winners. I don't personally like the Patriots either but can't escape the fact that Brady is probably the greatest player to ever suit up and the consistency of their team is no small means due to Belichik . I blame the Patriots no more for spygate than I do for their opponents letting them know their plays. Ditto deflate gate. Not only did both teams use the same balls under the same conditions, it was just amateur by the NFL not to be responsible for game day conditions such as the ball.


----------



## GenericMind

I understand what you mean, but I think you're vastly underestimating the impact of the cheating stuff with the Patriots. Maybe it's because of how ridiculously fast and wide information spreads in 2015 compared to back then. But there's no way in hell what's going on with this Patriots team is going to be brushed aside like your other two examples. Case in point: I didn't even know the Steelers had a steroid scandal like that. And I probably know more about the NFL than the majority of football fans.

Also, just a minor correction: The Patriots insisted on using their own balls. Other teams did not use the same balls in the same condition. It was Brady and Manning that actually successfully lobbied back around 2008 to be able to use their own balls prepared by their team's staff. That's why each offense brought a bag of balls for a game. Up until deflategate, they would switch the balls out depending on which team was on offense.


----------



## GenericMind

15 hours gentleman.


----------



## phr

I think deflate gate was nothing, simply due to the fact that other qb's admitted to similar things. Aaron Rodgers over inflating comes to mind. And IIRC, others went on record with similar things. Hell, even people that dislike the Patriots said it was no big deal.

I think looking back, Brady will get his due as one of the greatest QB's, and whatever "shame" there will be on this dynasty will fall on Belichick's shoulders. I also think Goodell will share some of that for mishandling shit so well. Brady and Belichick will make the Hall of Fame.


The most hated team here, by far, is Dallas. We could have a shitty season, go 2 and 14, and as long as those wins are against Dallas, there will be a bright spot to the season. #Eagles


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Let's put it this way, closer to home for me: In the same way that the Bills team of '90-'94 are kind of dismissed even though they were one of them best teams in NFL history, all because they lost 4 straight Superbowls... That's how this Patriots' dynasty will be remembered. Nobody but Bills fans really bring up that team in the conversations of the "great" teams in the league's history and nobody but Patriots fans will bring up the current Patriots' team in those conversations long after Brady and Bellichick retire.
> 
> Sometimes it doesn't matter how good you were or how much you accomplished in the NFL. There can always be a bigger headline that saps away that respect you would/should have had. For the Bills it was the 4 straight losses. For the Patriots it will be the cheating scandals.



I disagree. The Brady Belicheck era is going to be a topic of discussion every time anyone debates NFL dynasties. Now I do think the cheating will be mentioned but it doesn't change the success they have had. Personally I think spygate is infinitely worse than this deflation crap. 

I am so excited for today! I got 2 tvs set up and im going to be streaming the colts bills early game. I got direct TV coming next week to quote a price for them so I can NFL sunday ticket. I am sick of watching the falcons play every week.


----------



## jammin83

Alright fellers, crack a cold one and let's get this Sunday rollin! %) 

Denver is gonna whoop Baltimore today too!


----------



## alasdairm

bills beating up the colts. gm is going to be fucking unbearable for a week 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

my parlay bet today:

chiefs (+1.5)
dolphins (-4.5)
titans (+3.5)
broncos (-4.5)

i'm not sure why chiefs were underdog in that game...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Nice win by the pack


----------



## SKL

Not using Marshawn Lynch costs the Seahawks the owl and me a considerable sum
Marshawn Lynch can't complete possibly costing the Seahawks this game
Seahawks were the final game needed for my parlay bet today (a TD would've been a push but still)
mfw

At least the Jets won


----------



## GenericMind

GenericMind said:


> Media doesnt know what they're talking about. Idiots.
> 
> I'm not really concerned with who will be the starting RB week 1. I think it's going to be a wake-up call for all those that still think the Bills are a 7-9 team to forget about. The Colts' offensive line is terrible and so is their defense. I expect the Bills Dline to crush Andrew Luck for like 5 sacks, and since the Colts defense can't get any pressure(a pitiful 29 sacks last season) Tyrod Taylor should be able to relax in the pocket and make some serious plays. I'm not just expecting a win, I'm expecting an asswhooping. I think something like *34-10* might get peoples' attention.



I wasn't that far off!


----------



## alasdairm

skl, wtf is "the owl"?

alasdair


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> skl, wtf is "the owl"?
> 
> alasdair



The superb owl, a pretty corny meme I'll admit.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> my parlay bet today:
> 
> chiefs (+1.5)
> dolphins (-4.5)
> titans (+3.5)
> broncos (-4.5)
> 
> i'm not sure why chiefs were underdog in that game...
> 
> alasdair


thanks broncos. 12-1 parlay is good 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Patriots are going down next week.


----------



## alasdairm

looking forward to the game.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

I'm taking for tomorrow:

Eagles -2.5
Vikings -1.5


----------



## Kittycat5

Fuck the Cowboys in the ass. Giants front seven couldnt get pressure on a pop warner team though. GM, should I just start wearning the Bills logo now?


----------



## ArCi

SKL said:


> I'm taking for tomorrow:
> 
> Eagles -2.5
> Vikings -1.5



How much $ you risking


----------



## SKL

ArCi said:


> How much $ you risking


a buck on each and a $50 parlay for the heck of it
got some baseball run line bets going too (nats, dodgers)


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. Silverwheel Avatar Bet Update (Sacks):

Rams: 6
Bills: 2


----------



## GenericMind

My boys have some catching up to do! Luckily they play Tom Brady next week. 

I was actually thinking about this bet yesterday and am probably screwed either way. The Bills got so many sacks last season because the offense sucked, couldn't stay on the field, and the defense had to be out there all the time. If the Bills offense keeps playing like it did yesterday the defense is going to see significantly less field time than last year. 

Either way I plan on winning this bet!


----------



## silverwheel

Still elated after yesterday's Rams win.  Easily the best win of Jeff Fisher's tenure, and possibly their best win in almost a decade.  The young o-line, despite a few high-profile bad moments, looked okay, certainly way better than last year's o-line (Scott Wells and Davin Joseph, you are not missed).  Foles didn't make every throw, but he ran a much better offense than Bradford ever did.  And the defensive performance was downright inspiring despite giving up 31 points.  Aaron Donald is going to have a hell of a year.  

On the down side, why the hell is Isaiah Pead still on the roster?  There have to be at least two dozen street free agents that could do better.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I was impressed with Rams over Seattle. Wish I could have watched the game but it was on during the Bills game. Seems like it was a scrappy game from the highlights.


----------



## pharmakos

the cowboys/giants game was really fucking entertaining last night.  lots of entertaining moments, but the best part IMO was when tony romo dropped a snap, recovered it, and threw a pass for the winning touchdown with like 7 seconds left on the clock.  which in a way sort of sums up the entire game -- sloppy but good.


----------



## alasdairm

rams defense lived up to the hype yesterday. can't wait for eagles game tonight.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

pharmakos said:


> the cowboys/giants game was really fucking entertaining last night.  lots of entertaining moments, but the best part IMO was when tony romo dropped a snap, recovered it, and threw a pass for the winning touchdown with like 7 seconds left on the clock.  which in a way sort of sums up the entire game -- sloppy but good.



I knew I should have watched that one. I went to bed early instead.


----------



## cj

God I hate the fucking cowboys. Giants did it to themselves by playing that shitty ass prevent defense. Dallas had like 60 yards in 3 plays by just throwing it to the RB on the last drive. The Giants end of game management was just terrible. Oh well. But I am fucking pumped to see my Eagles play tonight. I was planning to attend the game but good seats where going for 250 dollars plus! Cant afford that.


----------



## GenericMind

I've been looking forward to seeing the Eagles play for the entire preseason/offseason. I think they're going to be really exciting this year.


----------



## Kittycat5

Jennings said he was told not to score on 1st or 2nd down with goal to go and around a minute left. Wtf? It would have given them a 10 point lead. Morons.


----------



## GenericMind

THAT SCREWED UP MY FANTASY SCOREi


----------



## phr

silverwheel said:


> Still elated after yesterday's Rams win.  Easily the best win of Jeff Fisher's tenure, and possibly their best win in almost a decade.  The young o-line, despite a few high-profile bad moments, looked okay, certainly way better than last year's o-line (Scott Wells and Davin Joseph, you are not missed).  Foles didn't make every throw, but he ran a much better offense than Bradford ever did.  And the defensive performance was downright inspiring despite giving up 31 points.  Aaron Donald is going to have a hell of a year.
> 
> On the down side, why the hell is Isaiah Pead still on the roster?  There have to be at least two dozen street free agents that could do better.


I wish we still had Foles. Now I feel like it's just a countdown to when Bradford loses a leg...


----------



## ArCi

SKL said:


> a buck on each and a $50 parlay for the heck of it
> got some baseball run line bets going too (nats, dodgers)




Nice. I like the confidence


I have a pretty strict rule that I never bet on NFL when it comes to football (only college) .... but I'm actually on the fence about throwing money down on the Vikings because I think they're going to blow the niners out.. and I think we're going to see a really strong performance by the Vikings defense tonight.

I also like your parlay.. and I'm considering doing it with a 6 pt teaser... So I can have [Vikings +4 and Eagles +3 (-110)] which is really not a bad bet at all the more I look at it... hmm lol

I just don't know about the Eagles tho... Especially going against Matt Ryan at home, where he's had a lot of success since he came into the league.. Atlanta plays a lot faster on turf

71% of the public is on Philadelphia too which makes me a little hesitant .. But 70% are on the Vikings as well. One thing I've learned is if you want to be profitable.. you want to be on Vegas's side as much as possible. Books got destroyed though this weekend with the amount of favorites that covered the spread 

I'm sure that will all change next weekend lol


----------



## alasdairm

eagles look pretty shaky so far...

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Ya they do, damn Philly teams love pissing off their fans.


----------



## alasdairm

seeing some sparks now. sproles is pretty good to watch - so fast. bradford making some passes now. murray finally showed up. q4 should be interesting.

alasdair


----------



## cj

Im losing my mind guys. First half was the worst I have seen Eagles play under Kelly. If we manage to pull this one out it will be a miracle.


----------



## ArCi

lol AP is such a beast


----------



## alasdairm

all the off-season talk said that the 49ers were going to be bad this year. they look pretty good tonight. kapernick is showing discipline, poise and smart decision making. the defense is doing a great job - ap has only 31 rushing yards and the team 207 total yards. and carlos hyde is having a career night.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

SKL said:


> I'm taking for tomorrow:
> 
> Eagles -2.5
> Vikings -1.5


----------



## phr

On the plus side, each loss and Bradford's eventual injury will only get Chip closer to the door.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## cj

I'm trying not to panic over the Eagles loss last night. We showed a lot of heart in the second half and had a chance to win after getting curb stomped in the first half. I'm dissapointed our pass defence hasn't improved since last year. Our 60 million dollar corner got emberassed by Julio Jones. The only bright spot was Sam Bradford not getting hurt and Darren Sproles balling out like usual. I still think we can win the division just because the other teams are weak. It starts this week with Dallas. No Dez Bryant means we should be able to stop them sometimes. This is a must win game far as I'm concerned. If we lose this week I think we are looking at a 6-8 win season and no playoffs. I really believe we are 1 offseason and a rebuilt secondary away from being a real contender. Our offense is good enough it's just whether the secondary can become average.


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> Yeah I was impressed with Rams over Seattle. Wish I could have watched the game but it was on during the Bills game. Seems like it was a scrappy game from the highlights.



rams all but gave away the game. they turned the ball over 3 times(one leading to a fumble for TD + gave up a punt return..but they got theirs and we got ours  ....every season our defensive scoring stats get skewed based upon excessive special teams and offensive turnovers resulting in either 6 or setting team up inside red zone) compared to seattle turning it over just once and  time of possession was won by SEA
it's pretty awesome beating a perennial NFL powerhouse despite the low probability  - regardless that they're a divisonal rival that they will always play tough.

and time for some NSFW because i got a little excited 



silverwheel said:


> Still elated after yesterday's Rams win.  Easily the best win of Jeff Fisher's tenure, and possibly their best win in almost a decade.  The young o-line, despite a few high-profile bad moments, looked okay, certainly way better than last year's o-line (Scott Wells and Davin Joseph, you are not missed).  Foles didn't make every throw, but he ran a much better offense than Bradford ever did.  And the defensive performance was downright inspiring despite giving up 31 points.  Aaron Donald is going to have a hell of a year.
> 
> On the down side, why the hell is Isaiah Pead still on the roster?  There have to be at least two dozen street free agents that could do better.


i love you

no longer are my services needed here - everything you say i echo
reading your posts are way better than anything i read on garbage fan forums. i fucking hate pessimistic fans with nothing to say


*NSFW*: 





i didn;t really proof read this is pretty much stream of conscious thoughts of an obsessive ram fan in PA

i really think ciggnetti has potential to be a good OC, at least much better than shotty - our offensive is top 15, even though we probably wont finish in top 15 scoring due to our annual strength of schedule - but our offense's job is pretty much to not turn the ball over

was nice seeing us not load up on stupid flags - the worst penalty was a legit awful call - even moose was asking WTF was that? i believe it happened on what should have been a 3 and out

if foles can stay healthy all year we have a shot at winning the NFCW, hell even if he goes down we were a playoff caliber team with shaun hill/kellen clemmons

i can't believe robert quinn isnt even the best player on our DL(i love him for how much money he left on the table to stay on the team, kid is still only 25/26 years old....love he that he sticks with his sack dance). i honestly believe that quinn-brokers-donald-hayes(sorry long, you're the man and a leader but you're not quite the play maker you were when we sucked) might be the best DL in over 20 years....everytime donald gets a sack he literally appears out of nowhere. combination of strength, skill, size(for those who don't know he's undersized,but in a good way)and motor is unparalleled. 

we really need an athletic beast at MLB....ogletree needs to stop over pursuing against the rush

- ayers is an upgrade over dunbar, not that we really need him with barron pretty much playing the safety/OLB hybrid
- trumaine johnson needs to stay healthy - god damn is he talented
-i'm proud of mccloud - he's always been considered the weak link on our secondary but the kid keeps getting better and better 
- jury isn't out on jenkin's progress until week 3 when we play pittsburgh...i really hope he can stop being so inconsistent 
-TJ mcdonald had a rough game on sunday but i'm confident he will be an anchor through his 2nd contract
- lamarcus joyner and roberson seem to both have made huge improvements - joyner is eventually going to be everything fisher thought cortland was
- it would be nice to have one veteran in our secondary in case these injures pile up  - charles woodson should retire a ram, i'd be willing to send oakland a 3rd rounder 
-- seriously what happens if laurenitis goes down for the year? i have no idea why we have not drafted/signed depth over past 3 years
- from what i hear brokers was camp MVP - it's his contract year. i hope he has a great season and if we have to let him go that's fine. we can afford to lose a man with fairley/ethan westbrooks/simms(hope he's okay - kid has shown progress every year...it's the beauty of having such a great DL - guys feed off each other with friendly competition, committed to excellence  

i really hope greg williams is comitted to being a DC for the rest of his career, which is likely due to his antics with the saints, nobody will touch him with his felonious past(although if fisher were to retire after a SB victory i would have no problem with GW taking over

- let's hope this young OL progress as the year goes on. was very impressed with the job they did vs a top 5 front 7. the only critical sack was pretty much unpreventable - cary williams had a great jump on the blitz/sack/strip/recover/TD(i honestly thought we were DONE after that, it reminded me of last years game @ AZ)

saffold really needs to stay healthy - and you know every other week hes going to convince us his femur, hip and neck were snapped...our maybe that phase is over with him. they claim he had a sucessful surgury in the post season. him being a LG great reduces his risk for injury - the guy just wasn't born to be an NFL tackle. him and robinson should be opening shopping malls for gurley to run through. id say the combo of those two will eventually be =/> than pace/timmerman. Grob won't be no pace but i think a healthy saffold gets edge over timmerman. 

jamon brown and Hav combined for maybe one penalty. so proud of snead/fish to have the balls to have these kids start week 1 of their rookie years. something tells me these two guys were the top two OL on their board 

man if todd gurley can end up being just in the top 3 among rookie RBs we are in for something special for the next generation. let's hope he doesn't take over for bradford as constantly blown knee baller. let's hope he can pick up blitzes in the upper 50%. poor steven jackson. he deserves to be on this team. hopefully whatever team he's on waives him and we can pick him up on the cheap,yet i don't want him to really play i just really want him to be a part of this(not calling a super bowl, but i'm talking about just a winning season)

on a side note - the dome was a joke on sunday and honestly i don't see the place getting sold out and pumped for a single game until play offs, even if we are 6-1(est.) when san fran comes to town. props the the 30k that showed up they made some noise. i get so jealous when i see the kind of crowds teams like denver and buffalo have year in year out

our offensive is really good. sure non of our WR/TEs really have fantasy value, as a group they are very polished - these guys have all been working together for  3 years now. i think each week theres going to be a new hero whether it be quick, cook, britt, tavon, stedman, kendricks and givens (in order of likeliness)

i was so happy that lance made that tying TD. the guy has been a silent yet very effective all around TE since his rookie year. the guy is tough as shit and a hell of a blocker. they noted that foles was practically unanimously voted team captain. these guys love playing for him. that pass he threw to stedman on 3rd and 5 in OT was fucking perfect. putting the finesse on the pass to split sherman/thomas and right in the hands of a sliding bailey(this kid has the best hands and route running on the team, but not quite as blessed as quick/britt/tavon when it comes to overall talent. btw kenny britt will be turning 27 in a few days - everything we've seen from him is just the beginning. he's never played on a team with an effective passing game

bottom line when everyone is healthy we have too many B-/B+ pass catchers. if we can establish the run game early - our play action game is going to produce  5-7 TDs over 50 yards through out the season....oh yeah don't forget about chris givens, he's still young, don't forget what he did his rookie year/decline over past 2 years. he's easy to ignore but still has the jets to burn defenses when they least expect.....and again, last note, if this OL can be top 50% protecting the pass is the difference between being a play off contender or being a division champion an expect to see a lot more of tavon austin in the slot catching screen passes. we have big physical receivers on the outside with both britt and quick both being 6'3 220+ with the addition of an athletic GRob getting down field, and corey harkey/lance kendricks capable of trucking most LBs in the league. jared cook doesn't block and i'm okay with that

LET'S GO RAMS
LOSE TO THE REDSKINS AND I'M GOING TO PHOTOGRAPH MY SAD ASS FACE CRYING TEARS FOR ALL YOU NFL FANS
beat the redskins and go into week 3 2-0 vs steelers for the my most anticipated sporting event in the past 13 or so years - right up there with gophers @ wisconsin for big ten west championship last season
(ram's have 7 guys drafted in the top 14 over the past 8 years, oldest to youngest( chris long, robert quinn, alex barron, michael brokers, alec ogletree and aaron donald)  jenkins/laurinitis/joyner were early 2nd rounders, and tj mcdonald and trumaine johnson were steals as 3rd rounders) and they have one of the best DCs of our generation. do you really think he had this kind of talent in washington, new orleans or tennesee?




rams rule - and i fucking mean it this year mother fuckers!

BUFFALO/RAMS SUPERBOWL 50 - wouldn't that be something? specially considering it's in the homo erotic/sanctuary village of Scamfran
no i'm not over reacting to week 1 - anybody who pays attention knew that both these teams came into the season with the talent/personnel


----------



## GenericMind

That would be a sick ass Superbowl. Maybe the two best dlines to face off in the bowl in NFL history.


----------



## alasdairm

lowest sb viewing audience of all time 

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> lowest sb viewing audience of all time
> 
> alasdair



i don't care who watches it
i really don't want you to watch it

but i think it gets better ratings than the rams/titans super bowl...a fucking classic, RIP steve mcnair

personally i prefer to watch games alone(except for the two SF games because a legit friend of mine is a die hard niners fan and shares my radically insensitive sense of humor...did i mention he's the principal at my old HS?) because i don't have any fellow ram's fans and if i watch it at a bar i tend to over share what's going on in the ram's game despite understanding nobody gives a shit

btw that streaming site for those without direcTV was practically lag free for the entire game on sunday, i really hope things stay this way. i hate going to the redneck bars around here(specally for games @STL, gimme that roar of a 2/3 full stadium!) and i feel like a mooch when i go to certain 'friends' houses to watch the game, because without the game i'm really not friends with them and i'm not bringing any beer, food and i probably won't shower

NFL is so powerful that i watch it completely sober. it's a natural high. i'm not ra-ra guy, i'm just a clapper at concerts but i yell at the tv during big plays. mostly just a power whisper featuring the words (YEAH!, NO!, C'mon! Got 'em! and Get in there!)
post game, after a tough loss things can get rough, yet harmless to everyone besides my body


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I'm not at a relatives watching the game or at the game itself I always use a particular site to stream the games for free. They carry pretty much every major league sports game in the world. If anyone ever has trouble watching a game PM me and I'll give you the link. I canceled my cable a longggg time ago.


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> Yeah I'm not at a relatives watching the game or at the game itself I always use a particular site to stream the games for free. They carry pretty much every major league sports game in the world. If anyone ever has trouble watching a game PM me and I'll give you the link. I canceled my cable a longggg time ago.



if its initials are not FRS PM me ASAP

i've heard you can stream the games thru direcTV online if you have a friend that is a member?
true/false?
sounds more reliable

i hate that my father is making me play in this golf tourny at my least favorite course week three when rams play vs the steelers. luckily i should be able to record the game without finding out the results. i would like to watch the game with my mama(she's a steeler fan - this is why she's my 2nd favorite parent)

than again the things she says during games are unbearable. has to find a reason to bitch about something every 2 minutes. i hate bad attitudes


----------



## phr

crimsonjunk said:


> I'm trying not to panic over the Eagles loss last night. We showed a lot of heart in the second half and had a chance to win after getting curb stomped in the first half. I'm dissapointed our pass defence hasn't improved since last year. Our 60 million dollar corner got emberassed by Julio Jones. The only bright spot was Sam Bradford not getting hurt and Darren Sproles balling out like usual. I still think we can win the division just because the other teams are weak. It starts this week with Dallas. No Dez Bryant means we should be able to stop them sometimes. This is a must win game far as I'm concerned. If we lose this week I think we are looking at a 6-8 win season and no playoffs. I really believe we are 1 offseason and a rebuilt secondary away from being a real contender. Our offense is good enough it's just whether the secondary can become average.


I'll agree with the must win. I think we're more than a rebuilt secondary away. They still can't make any holes for the RBs and Bradford and the receivers are still overall unproven, imo. A good team doesn't suck that hard in the first half against Atlanta, who is what, mediocre at best. (I'll admit I'm a Chip Kelly hater, though.)


----------



## China Rider

i love how bad everyone said sam bradford sucked when he was a ram

he didn't suck 
his coaches, Oline. WRs and bones didn't belong in the NFL

the kid has an accurate cannon - probably a top 3 talent on passes thrown over 30 yards in the air


----------



## phr

I'm concerned about his durability. And I thought Nick Foles was fine as our QB.


----------



## GenericMind

The Eagles offense looked terrible in the first half and their offense looked unstoppable in the second half. Indicates good coaching adjustments at half time.

I miss Kiko Alonso.


----------



## China Rider

phr said:


> I'm concerned about his durability. And I thought Nick Foles was fine as our QB.



i wouldn't say he's delicate

he's just a victim of bad luck
first ACL tear was vs carolina in 2013 and he was tackled out of bounds
last year in preseason some fat ass lazily  rolled on his leg after the play was over

i thought it was a great trade for both sides - part of me really misses sam, he finally had the opportunity to be a winner with the team that he committed his career to

philly was crazy to give us a draft pick in that package. we used it to draft a starting offensive guard

bradford can hit open pass catchers - unfortunately he never had any in st.louis


----------



## GenericMind

Peyton Manning and the Broncos' status as one of the top 5 teams in the AFC is done. It's a standard changing of the guard.

Keep in mind he's only a year older than Brady. I expect the top few teams of the last few years to roll over and give way to emerging teams like the Bills and Chiefs. Seahawks are still alright because they're a young team. Patriots/Broncos/Colts are done.


----------



## ArCi

Denver might have a top 5 defense though which is probably the only reason they'll still win their division again this year


----------



## NeighborMike

Yeah peyton isnt look good to me
Hes not gonna make it through the season with that O line doesnt look like


----------



## GenericMind

Denver might be able to eek out another decent season behind Peyton, make the playoffs, etc. That defense is REALLY good.

But going forward that franchise is shot. Just a year or two ago you couldn't play Denver without getting literally 30-40 points hung on you. Those days are definitely over.


----------



## Kittycat5

GM, rate the Bills secondary for me so I dont have to look. Im sure you know it better than any reference I could find.


----------



## GenericMind

In the whole league? Hard to say after 1 game. Literally top 5 if we're just going by week 1. Over the course of the season though, who knows. They were like 4th in the league in INTS last year and passing yards given up. I actually think they'll do better this season but they have a rookie CB starting across their #1 so who knows.


----------



## Kittycat5

Thanks. I know your D line is fierce but would you consider the secodary a liability at times or just that the line is so good, the secondary is overlooked and can hide a bit of weaknes. But looking at them on their own (compared to others of course) they still would rank, say top 10? Tell me your opinion, as like you said, there arent stats yet.


----------



## GenericMind

Definitely top 10. Like I said they were ranked 4th defending against the pass last season. In week 1 last week the Bills defended more passes than any team in the league and they shut down Andrew Luck.

I feel pretty confident in predicting they'll pick off Brady twice on Sunday.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Colts are done.


what?

from may 2015: All 32 NFL teams' projected offensive starters, ranked by average age

colts are tied for 12th (oldest) at 26.91yrs (compared to the bills in 18th place) at 26.55yrs. you really think that ~4 months makes the bills so much younger than the colts? tyrod taylor is _older_ than andrew luck! albeit only by a few weeks, but the colts are hardly the seniors you're implying they are...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

While I can appreciate the calculations you probably had to do to prove that point, I'm not talking about overall roster age or health. I'm talking about key skill players and their age. Yes Luck is young. How is the rest of the Colts' roster doing?


----------



## jammin83

Knew KC would implode in the red zone again.


----------



## ArCi

lol wow what an amazing 4th qtr

All kc had to do was kneel it and take it to overtime


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep. they must be sick as dogs.





GenericMind said:


> ...I'm not talking about *overall roster age*...How is *the rest of the Colts' roster* doing?


does. not. compute.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Y'all keep under estimating Denver...I'll take that pick every week. Suckas.


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> While I can appreciate the calculations you probably had to do to prove that point, I'm not talking about overall roster age or health. I'm talking about key skill players and their age. Yes Luck is young. How is the rest of the Colts' roster doing?



They are going to ruin Luck. They bring in a couple old stars past their prime, have a shit defense and O-line. There is nobody dynamic for him. I dont know his contract status but if he has an opt out I bet he thinks about it.


----------



## SKL

jammin83 said:


> Y'all keep under estimating Denver...I'll take that pick every week. Suckas.



People doubted Peyton Manning lol.

I put a parlay on Denver and the over, did pretty well tonight, enough to make up for my shit Monday at least lol.


----------



## NeighborMike

I mean...5 turn overs...its not like peyton took over the game


----------



## jammin83

Well he had a few key drives, threw three TDs and had 250 yards. Maybe he's over the hill but this is the fourth time in a row that denver has beat KC. Everyone gets all wet about KC because they went 8-0 or 9-0 last year. Big deal, what did they do last year? Fucking nothing. 

Glad to see you made some of that loot back SKL.


----------



## China Rider

nfl.com's updated top 10 front 7s

top 3 feature favorite teams of beloved BL'ers



> St. Louis Rams headline top 10 defensive fronts
> •By Chris Wesseling
> •Around the NFL Writer
> •Published: Sept. 15, 2015 at 09:39 p.m.
> •Updated: Sept. 16, 2015 at 06:53 p.m.
> 
> Every week in this space, Chris Wesseling will roll out the power rankings for one specific NFL position, attribute or award.
> 
> Last week, we covered the top 10 Offensive Rookie of the Year candidates.
> 
> After watching Aaron Donald, J.J. Watt and the Broncos' edge rushers terrorize opposing offensive linemen in the season opener, we are turning our attention to the league's best defensive front sevens.
> 
> On to the rankings:
> 
> 1. St. Louis Rams: Robert Quinn, Aaron Donald, Michael Brockers, Chris Long, Alec Ogletree, James Laurinaitis, Akeem Ayers
> 
> 
> What sets the Rams apart is Donald's transcendence and the overall depth up front. Winning with quickness, leverage and power, Donald is a carbon copy of the 2012 version of Geno Atkins that vied with J.J. Watt for Defensive Player of the Year honors. Beyond this dynamic front four, coordinator Gregg Williams can turn to Nick Fairley, William Hayes and Eugene Sims with little dropoff in effectiveness. Ogletree's emergence as a playmaker has bolstered St. Louis' linebacker corps as well. This group flies to the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Buffalo Bills: Mario Williams, Marcell Dareus, Kyle Williams, Jerry Hughes, Nigel Bradham, Preston Brown, Manny Lawson
> 
> Mike Pettine, Jim Schwartz, Rex Ryan. It doesn't matter who's calling the shots in Buffalo. This defensive line swarms opposing quarterbacks and ball carriers, shutting down the likes of Aaron Rodgers and Andrew Luck. Mario Williams and Hughes have combined for 47.5 sacks over the past two years, while Kyle Williams and Dareus have earned trips to the Pro Bowl in each of those seasons. Don't sleep on young linebackers Nigel Bradham and Preston Brown, who were all over the field in the Bills' convincing win over the Colts.
> 
> 3. Denver Broncos: Derek Wolfe, Sylvester Williams, Malik Jackson, Von Miller, Brandon Marshall, Danny Trevathan, DeMarcus Ware
> 
> Vance Walker filled in with Wolfe, who is suspended for the first month of the season, but that certainly didn't hurt Denver's ferocious pass rush versus Baltimore. New coordinator Wade Phillips, one of the best in the business, turned Miller and Ware loose last week, much to the consternation of the Ravens' offensive tackles. Ware looked like he was 25 years old, repeatedly whipping James Hurst en route to the quarterback. Justin Forsett is going to have nightmares about his treatment at the hands of Marshall and Trevathan, who rocked his world. Secondary included, this was the most impressive defense we witnessed in Week 1.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills will be ranked #1 next week


----------



## China Rider

GenericMind said:


> Bills will be ranked #1 next week



they will stay in top 5 throughout the year, same goes with STL

but I think rams have major advantage when it comes to defending their sheriff's badge based on the matchups, at least according to whoever the fuck this nfl.com blogger guy thinks he is

rams vs weak ass redskins offensive/shaky OL compared to buffalo vs an always steady NE OL


----------



## GenericMind

Oh for sure. Rams Dline is going to destroy the skins this week.


----------



## jammin83

I doubt the skins win 6 games this year. At least they benched RGIII I guess.


----------



## axl blaze

Colts are going to be AFC contenders for the next five years, I think that was a bit of an over reaction. really all you need is an above-average QB in this league - good enough GMs will draft the rest of the talent and good enough coaches will make said talent serviceable


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Oh for sure. Rams Dline is going to destroy the skins this week.



Odds we see colt mccoy this weekend?


----------



## axl blaze

man the Redskins suck, and can't seem to get it together since having that awesome year w/ Priest Holmes

can't say I really care. their owner is a douche. if I'm going NFC North I'm taking the Giants easily

big JPP fan here. hope he gets better. that was one of my fave D lines to watch ever


----------



## silverwheel

China Rider said:


> on a side note - the dome was a joke on sunday and honestly i don't see the place getting sold out and pumped for a single game until play offs, even if we are 6-1(est.) when san fran comes to town. props the the 30k that showed up they made some noise. i get so jealous when i see the kind of crowds teams like denver and buffalo have year in year out



Denver and Buffalo haven't had a shitbag owner like Stan Kroenke.  Rams have had a lot of problems with corporate support ever since he bought majority control, mainly because he's personally alienated most of the St. Louis business community.  And it has nothing to do with the relocation threat - I know people who work for big companies like US Cellular, and they dropped their advertising with the team once he became majority owner because of their hatred of the man.  He's described as childishly bitter, and a borderline sociopath.  Half the reason he wants to go to LA is because it's simply easier for him to go to a new market where he hasn't burned his bridges yet.

I remain cautiously optimistic that the Rams stay in St. Louis.  Our stadium plan is the real deal, and Dave Peacock (leader of the project) has good connections with the NFL owners.  The financing/land acquisition is 90% locked in - all that's left is for the city alderman to sign off on their share of the funding and it's ready to break ground, and all indications are that they will.  And PSL support is greater than initially predicted, so they won't have a problem with attendance.  This is just me spitballing, but I predict that the it'll be Chargers & Raiders in LA, with Kroenke selling the Rams to a local group and buying some or all of the Raiders, who will need a new owner eventually.  Mark Davis doesn't want to sell, but the estate taxes that come with inheriting an NFL team are astronomical - it's the same reason Georgia Frontiere's kids couldn't hold on to the Rams.  They treaded water for a few years just paying the interest, but they had to sell the team by the time the principal came due.  Once Mark Davis' mother dies, he'll inherit another chunk of the team and will be in the same situation.


----------



## axl blaze

I hope the Rams stay in STL - and this is coming from a hard-core Pittsburgh Pirates fan

fuck LA


----------



## GenericMind

Mannnnn I thought the Bills had that comeback. Woulda been sweet. Ah well. On to Miami.


----------



## ArCi

Tom Brady 466 passing yards. A new buffalo bills record

lol it felt like Brady was rubbing it in when they kept throwing the ball


He is the Michael Jordan of the NFL


I hope people stop talking about how great Andrew Luck is. He's not even close to Tom Brady or Aaron Rodgers level


----------



## Kittycat5

He also played a lot less than either. Their stats are comparable. He has taken the Colts to the playoffs. He is a valuable to the Colts as Rodgers and Brady are to the Packers and Pats. Dude is good, going to be great.


----------



## ArCi

Have you seen his playoff stats?

Everyone is already calling him a HOF player, some even say he will eventually be the GOAT


----------



## GenericMind

Luck is still young. Of course he's not on the level of Brady or Rodgers yet. But you have to respect that he was able to step right into the NFL as a rookie and have serious success. He's the only one who's done that in.... a long time. Chances are he'll be one of the best QBs in the league for at least the next decade. Brady and Manning are going to retire in the next couple years. That leaves Luck as a top 3-5 QB easy.



ArCi said:


> lol it felt like Brady was rubbing it in when they kept throwing the ball



Yeah well he better play smarter than that because it almost cost them the game. Had Sammy Watkins caught that ball midfield instead of tipping it for the INT the Bills would be 50 yards away from the win with a minute left on the clock. Even though they lost, that amazing rally in the 4th quarter reminded me of when I was a young kid and Kelly would always lead comeback drives with like 5 minutes left to win the game. It's the first time I've seen the Bills do that in 20 years.


----------



## Kittycat5

ArCi said:


> Have you seen his playoff stats?
> 
> Everyone is already calling him a HOF player, some even say he will eventually be the GOAT



Yeah, they arent great. Peyton Manning doesnt have great playoff stats either, is he not an all-time great QB? I really think Luck would have better numbers than all of them if they put a team around him. Seems obvious I know, but hasnt happened yet.


----------



## jammin83

Man getting killed in my picks this week. Early season is tough. 

This Dallas Philly game is kinda painful to watch.


----------



## GenericMind

The nice thing about the Bills losing to the Pats is that I refuse watch any more football after the game on those Sundays. It leaves me a lot more time to do other stuff like watch movies and masturbate.


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## Kittycat5

Romo broke his shoulder. Eagles look like shit, Giants dont understand how to read a clock or scoreboard, and Redskins are the Redskins. 7-9 may win this division.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Mannnnn I thought the Bills had that comeback. Woulda been sweet. Ah well. On to Miami.


so much shit talk. bills lose 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Go pack go baby!!!!!


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> so much shit talk. bills lose
> 
> alasdair



Please. Don't act like you weren't sweating when the Bills scored 19 in the 4th quarter to bring the game within 5 after bring down 24 points. This Patriots loss is honestly the least upsetting I've experienced in over a decade.

Because I know the Bills roster is finally better than the Patriots' roster. And once they have more than 1 preseason to all play together on offense and get some chemistry going, your Patriots are toast.


----------



## neversickanymore

Jeez injury's all over the pack..  Really glad we picked up J Jones.  That guy just loves catching TDs.


----------



## axl blaze

how bad are the Philadelphia Eagles right now? 

they look horrendous - it has been a long, long damn time since I have turned off a football game in disgust (at least Dallas had plenty of excuses)

yah kittycat I'm think a sub .500 team wins the NFC E this year


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

jammin83 said:


> This Dallas Philly game is kinda painful to watch.



The Eagles' offense was downright comical


----------



## zzz101

watching the strongest and skilled NRL/league player play in the NFL is awesome.

49ers are going to destroy with him.






THE HAYNE PLANE 

*NSFW*:


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> One last thing, people tend to forget just how good the Bills defense is.


tom brady. 466 passing yards. most passing yards thrown against the bills in franchise history. 516 yards of total offense.

bills defense: 2 sacks. 0 interceptions.
pats defense: 8 sacks. 3 interceptions.





GenericMind said:


> Bills starting offense, defense, and special teams completely dominated tonight when they were in. All you guys' teams are fucked this season.


see above.





GenericMind said:


> But heading into the Giants game at 3-0 will have me prepared to accept a potential loss.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> To be honest most Bills fans want to play against him in week two. They think our defense is good enough to literally kill him to death.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> I'm just looking forward to the Bills defense breaking every bone in Brady's body in week 2. I actually have to go out and buy tickets now just so I can be there when we beat him.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> God I can't wait until the Bills destroy Brady in week 2.


if by "_destroy brady_" you mean allow tom brady to throw the most passing yards against the bills in franchise history, then sure, you destroyed him.





GenericMind said:


> The Bills are going to fucking crush this team next week.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> We'll see what you have to say next week.


my team won.





GenericMind said:


> They're fucked regardless of what happens tonight.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> And regardless of all that, the Bills are going to fucking crush them next week.


if by "_fucking crush them_" you mean allow tom brady to throw the most passing yards against the bills in franchise history, then sure, you fucking crushed them.





GenericMind said:


> Patriots are going down next week.


nope.





GenericMind said:


> I feel pretty confident in predicting they'll pick off Brady twice on Sunday.


incorrect. zero interceptions.





GenericMind said:


> Bills will be ranked #1 next week


#15. maybe.

rex ryan from the post game conference: "_we never won. you can play it anyway you want. it's my fault. *we talk too much*. that's why we lost._" (my emphasis)

nice try, gm. see you at foxboro on the 23rd november.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Well, I'm a pats anti-fan, and I have a bunch of friends from my hometown upstate who are big Bills fans, so I don't really know who to troll right now.

Fun game though.

edited to add: so is Tony Romo ded or what? I had a clavicle fracture when i was a kid from bicycling drunk and doing a header on the handlebars, they gave me some painkillers (which btw was my introduction via codeine to the wonderful world of opiates) and a sling and basically let it sit in a sling, it wasn't that bad, the bone is still deformed, but idon't have to throw footballs, so i wonder if there's something more sophisticated they can do for him or if it really matters apparently it's his non throwing arm


----------



## Kittycat5

Reports are saying 8-10 weeks on Romo but he is getting tests today.


----------



## Just A Guy

crimsonjunk said:


> I'm trying not to panic over the Eagles loss last night. We showed a lot of heart in the second half and had a chance to win after getting curb stomped in the first half. I'm dissapointed our pass defence hasn't improved since last year. Our 60 million dollar corner got emberassed by Julio Jones. The only bright spot was Sam Bradford not getting hurt and Darren Sproles balling out like usual. I still think we can win the division just because the other teams are weak. It starts this week with Dallas. No Dez Bryant means we should be able to stop them sometimes. This is a must win game far as I'm concerned. If we lose this week I think we are looking at a 6-8 win season and no playoffs. I really believe we are 1 offseason and a rebuilt secondary away from being a real contender. Our offense is good enough it's just whether the secondary can become average.



Damn, my man -- the first half of last week's game was hard to watch; I nearly threw my television out yesterday.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> nice try, gm. see you at foxboro on the 23rd november.
> 
> alasdair



Looking forward to it.


----------



## phr

I was disappointed with the Eagles going 10-6 last year, but this is shaping up to be a great season.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 8
Bills: 4


----------



## silverwheel

On yesterday's Rams loss:

Yuck.  The o-line had its first stinker of the year, with Havenstein looking especially bad.  As a group, they couldn't do a damn thing right, so the offense never got going.  Jared Cook had the kind of game that shows why Tennessee let him go - he can't block for shit, so when he's getting a case of the alligator arms and running bad routes, he's a negative asset.  Cignetti was doing a Brian Schottenheimer impersonation for large portions of the game, and why was Brian Quick a healthy scratch once again?  He's recovered from his shoulder injury, so what's up?  This was the kind of game where we really could have used him.  

The D played well at times, but couldn't contain Matt Jones for some reason, and never got sustained pressure on Cousins, who looked way too comfortable out there.  The loss can most specifically be blamed on the bad offensive showing, but this was a typical Jeff Fisher trap game, which once again raises questions about him.  Every one of his Rams teams has had multiple losses each season like this one, where they stink it up against a lesser opponent.  Is it preparation?  Is is psychological?  There's too much talent on the roster, even on offense, for the team to be this uncompetitive.


----------



## silverwheel

You mean a Sam Bradford-led offense had a lousy game?


----------



## alasdairm

so many crazy results this weekend. well, at least the pats victory shut gm up finally 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Fat chance man! The Bills are still going to kick ass this season and I'll be here preaching it 

The Patriots beat great teams all the time. The fact that the Bills were down by like 20 points in the 4th quarter and came within 5 points of staging a comeback win shows that they are one of those teams.


----------



## alasdairm

you made a lot of confident predictions before sunday and you were utterly wrong. so we'll see, i guess.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I don't think I'm the first person to get sports predictions wrong. I doubt I'll be the last either.

How'd you do in the pickems thread this week?


----------



## alasdairm

as poorly as everybody else - but i did get the ne vs. buf pick correct 

everybody gets predictions wrong but you were so, so sure this time.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Of course I was sure. I've been sure of a Bills victory in every game on their schedule for the past 5 years. I still expect a Superbowl win at the beginning of every season.


----------



## axl blaze

who cares about the Bills? no offense but the AFC East has proven to be, annually, one of the most boring divisions in football

let's talk about an offense that is starting to fire on all cylinders (while missing it's All-Pro Center, #2 WR, and All-World RB). let's talk about the Pittsburgh Steelers

the 49ers defense ain't what it used to be - but seeing Big Ben throw out of his mind was a pleasant sight to see. and LeVeon Bell is due back for Week 3. like how the Pats utilize TE Gronkowski for offensive miss-matches, the Steelers utilize RB Bell for miss-matches (or at the very least Bell is a security blanket for Big Ben - if all the WRs are covered then Ben does a simple check down to Bell in flats, which is a guaranteed couple yards)

so happy to see the Baltimore Ravens stink it up. Flacco has absolutely no offensive weapons with him - when it comes to WRs his cabinet is bare and led by Steve Smith, a player whom has his best years behind him

as much as I hate the Ravens, it does suck to see T. Suggs out for the year. the Ravens D looks absolutely lost without him. plus side, this means that Big Ben has saved himself at least 3-4 sacks on the season and at least 1-3 brutal hits on the season

AFC North is coming down to Bengals VS Steelers. Bengals have a superb D/running game, and a QB who can get it done during the regular season. I'll take my Steelers - advantage: QB


----------



## alasdairm

you can say a lot of thing about the afc east but boring is not one of them.

i agree the steelers look good on offense, jim. how about their defense? in terms of yards, they're towards the bottom of the pack. in terms of points, about the middle of the pack. your passing defense is worse than your rush d but at least you're not giving up passing yards like the leaky bills pass defense 

alasdair


----------



## zzz101

have you even sseen Jarryd Hayne tackle re; 49ers D.

i am guna be betting with this team.


----------



## ArCi

Andrew Luck the GOAT


----------



## alasdairm

seattle 0-2
indianapolis 0-2

crazy.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

> seattle 0-2




Love.. chinks in their D this year.... does not look good for their chances at a third strait appearance.


----------



## SKL

I was expecting the Jets to win but not to cover at -7. I was expecting a push and I didn't lay any money, I don't like to lay money on teams I'm a fan of anyway. A pleasant surprise. Happy with Bowles, Fitzgerald*, Revis. 5 turnovers was ridiculous. 

*Geno Smith getting punched in the face may have been the greatest thing to happen to this franchise in a while ...


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> i agree the steelers look good on offense, jim. how about their defense?



actually, one of the reasons why I was so happy with the 49ers win was cuz of the defense. while the 49ers aren't world beaters on D, Ryan Shazier led the Front 7 which looked dominating. the secondary is shitty, but unlike the Pats game where they looked confused and where Gronk feasted on them, the back D looked pretty good. now you don't watch the Steelers, which is fair because they are not your team, but a Philly Eagles transport and top Cornerback finally played in this game (he didn't against the Pats) in CB Boykin. he looked great. the secondary didn't set the world on fire, but they actually looked passable. and the Front 7, led by a couple draft picks years ago in Shazier and Jarvis Jones looked downright MEAN. this is a Front 7 that actually sacked Tom Brady a couple times in the home opener

for as much as you guys bally-hoo the Bills D keep in mind that the Steelers D held the Pats for less than the Bills did

I am more worried about offense. a Pats fan should know over anyone that in Roger Goodell's NFL to win a SB your team needs a great offense and at the very least a middle-of-the-pack defense

again, mark my words, when LeVeon Bell gets back this Steelers team is poised to make a decent run for the SB this year. ali, keep in mind the Pats were sliced-and-diced by our second-string RB (whom is old as shit). imagine when our best player is back in our lineup?? ... scary, ain't it?



zzz101 said:


> have you even sseen Jarryd Hayne tackle re; 49ers D.
> 
> i am guna be betting with this team.



I am as happy for Jarryd Hayne (man what's up with Aussies and their stupid spelling of common names?). it's a great international sports story. I dunno how serious VS how trolling you are with your comment on "betting" with the 49ers, but I wouldn't go that far. the 9ers are in a transition year and while they do have some nice key players, I most certainly wouldn't be wasting any of my money on betting with the team. you're my homie, and you might not be as accustomed with grid-iron football as most so I am kinda warning you here...



alasdairm said:


> seattle 0-2
> indianapolis 0-2



yeah - I like to play the game "which team starting off 0-2 or 0-3 can feasibly make a playoff run?" and sure, we have our teams like the Chicago Bears where it isn't quite a shock they have started slow, but both Indy and Seattle surely come to a bit of a shock as to their slow start. I am worried about Seattle. they are giving up a TON of points, and it doesn't appear as if their media-hyped QB Wilson can match the points put upon his team

the Colts, like the Pats, have the pleasure of competing in a lesser division and I can see that team rising up against their slow start and competing for a playoff run more than any of the other 0-2 teams

so happy for football


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> who cares about the Bills? no offense but the AFC East has proven to be, annually, one of the most boring divisions in football



lmao the Bills would kick the shit out of the Steelers this season. gtfo with this nonsense. The AFCE is going to be one of the most exciting divisions this year.

The Ravens suck this season. The Browns always suck. The AFCN is going to be one of the most boring divisions in 2015.


----------



## axl blaze

I imagine you're feeling pretty good because your team is, for once, supposed to be good this year - but let's not get ahead of ourselves here. Tyrod Taylor had one good game, and one good game a good QB doesn't make. I know you must be feeling the media hype for your team right now, but it's best not to get caught up in it

Big Ben would torch the Bills as equally, or more, as Tom Brady did

if the Bills do not live up to their hype this season (which could happen, as soon as QB Taylor has his expected mid-season breakdown) - the AFC East is back to being a one-trick pony. back to being the Patriots & Co. back to being as boring as it has been this past decade


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> Big Ben would torch the Bills as equally, or more, as Tom Brady did
> 
> if the Bills do not live up to their hype this season (which could happen, as soon as QB Taylor has his expected mid-season breakdown) - the AFC East is back to being a one-trick pony. back to being the Patriots & Co. back to being as boring as it has been this past decade



Sorry man, Big Ben isn't half the QB Tom Brady is. The Patriots embarrassed your team in week 1 too. I've literally never seen a worse defense fielded by the Steelers in my entire life. They've always been defensive titans for as long as I've watched football. Now their D looks completely amateur.

And if the Patriots defense(which isn't that great either) can hold your offense to 2 TDs and a garbage time TD in the last seconds of the game, the Bills defense would destroy them. I'd say we can wait and see them square off in the playoffs but I don't expect the Steelers to even make a wildcard this season.


----------



## alasdairm

it is too bad that the steelers were soundly beaten by the pats this season but they don't play the bills...

alasdair


----------



## cj

I am still licking my wounds after last weeks catastrophe. I felt like I was watching a college offense play an NFL defense it was just unbelievable. I got so pissed that I was laughing after Bradford fumbled that snap in the second half.


----------



## Just A Guy

Oh my god, same here. That kind of lunatic laughing where you are like, "this can't be happening!" and "Fuck you, Eagles, you suck giant cock."

I hate to have hope, because it gets painful, but I'm thinking next week's game will be better.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> How'd you do in the pickems thread this week?


better than you 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

If it was me I probably wouldn't have brought up that conversation again to brag about a 1-game lead this week, especially considering I'm still beating you in the season results.


----------



## alasdairm

you asked about this week so i answered. we'll see what happens season long. traditionally you've performed pretty poorly, if i recall correctly.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

nah GM, you were embarrassed. my team lost by 7

your D was vaunted and got blasted by what? 20-30 points? my D is known to be suspect and lost by 7

Big Ben and LeVeon Bell and Antonio Bryant would make Tom Brady and Gronk seem like a New England winter's snowflake kiss on your cold cheek 

Steelers D did look bad, but damn, they looked so much better in Week 2. so happy to see the Ryan Shazier pick come to fruition - dude is leading the Front 7 like a true Steelers linebacker of yonder times. he is a future Pro Bowler, that makes me happy

I mean come on man, even a Bills homer has to admit that the Steelers would be favored by a TD via Vegas, two TDs by most realistic fans

whatever I can't wait for the Jets to beat all of you AFC East sleeze balls


----------



## GenericMind

Woah woah woah, are you really trying to say that the Steelers weren't exposed and embarrassed as the shit team they are this year in week 1? Because please, NOBODY who watched that game considered it a "close" game. NOBODY considers that a 7 point game. We all saw what happened.The first game of the season and it was a slaughterhouse. Literally the worst I've seen the Steelers owned in at least half a decade.

The same can't be said of the Bills' comeback in Pats v. Bills. Those weren't garbage time points like that last TD by Brown in your game. The Bills were down by 24 points in the 4th quarter and then pulled within 5 points with a QB who was on his second ever start in the NFL. The Patriots could have lost that game, very realistically. The Steelers NEVER had a chance.

If you want to believe that shit team is still in top contention in the AFC, that's fine. I know it won't pan out that way. One of my "Make a bold prediction" posts 2 months ago was that the Steelers would be lucky to finish .500 and I stand by that. You enjoyed a few years of success, hope you enjoyed them. Now get ready for those "rebuilding" years where the shitty Bengals are the best team in your division lmao.

AFCN is the new AFCE. Even your divisional winner won't be able to beat wild card teams. You guys will be one of the weakest divisions for the foreseeable future. And you can reap it all for talking shit about the AFCE. Sympathy = 0.

Your team sucks. Deal with it. You have a great QB and the best WR in the league and you STILL won't be relevant in the NFL. That's about as sad as it gets.


----------



## JackARoe

GenericMind said:


> The Patriots beat great teams all the time.



I'd like to say to Tom Brady that they have played wonderful the last few years, he won some Super bowls so they are a champion team.  But I would like to add that while he did beat most teams and won some great Super bowls there was one mountain he could not get over that would have made them a top team.  He (they) couldn't beat the NY Giants in 2008 and 2010. :D (I bet that burns Tom up)   

Yeah I know, the Giants haven't been so on top of things the last few years.  They gave away the last two games.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> If it was me I probably wouldn't have brought up that conversation again to brag about a 1-game lead this week, especially considering I'm still beating you in the season results.


you mean your "1-game lead"?



alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

I see you guys are still full of tl;dr posts.

Go Falcons.  Where is brother mike?


----------



## MikeOekiM

right here. boy has it been a wild season for us already. being from PA, that eagles game was even more intense with my sister's husband watching with me and we made a $20 bet and he even gave me +10 points he was feeling so confident eagles had it. 

but yeah, as of now we look good, but not great. I think we end up winning the division with our great offense and much improved defense. But even though we have been getting some pass rush for the first time in years, and our rush D has looked awesome, those receiving RBs have pretty much been the only thing that has been exploiting our defense. week 1 it was sproles and week 2 it was vereen. hopefully we can figure out how to stop dunbar in week 3.

and always good to see the saints look like shit.

EDIT: forget to mention, tevin coleman has been huge for the offense thus far, too bad he'll be out a few weeks now. but since turner departed, we have had such an embarrassing rushing attack, but that should change now.


----------



## neversickanymore

I have been pretty happy to see performances out of the green bay defense that I thought would happen last year sprouting forth this year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

MikeOekiM said:


> right here. boy has it been a wild season for us already. being from PA, that eagles game was even more intense with my sister's husband watching with me and we made a $20 bet and he even gave me +10 points he was feeling so confident eagles had it.
> 
> but yeah, as of now we look good, but not great. I think we end up winning the division with our great offense and much improved defense. But even though we have been getting some pass rush for the first time in years, and our rush D has looked awesome, those receiving RBs have pretty much been the only thing that has been exploiting our defense. week 1 it was sproles and week 2 it was vereen. hopefully we can figure out how to stop dunbar in week 3.
> 
> and always good to see the saints look like shit.
> 
> EDIT: forget to mention, tevin coleman has been huge for the offense thus far, too bad he'll be out a few weeks now. but since turner departed, we have had such an embarrassing rushing attack, but that should change now.




God dammit, mike.  This is some tl;dr shit like Axl would post.  Just come over here and hug me.  I'm glad the cowgirls are all banged up.  We're gonna get some lucky wins and make the playoffs and blow it in the first round.  It's cool, rise up baby.


----------



## GenericMind

JackARoe said:


> I'd like to say to Tom Brady that they have played wonderful the last few years, he won some Super bowls so they are a champion team.  But I would like to add that while he did beat most teams and won some great Super bowls there was one mountain he could not get over that would have made them a top team.  He (they) couldn't beat the NY Giants in 2008 and 2010. :D (I bet that burns Tom up)
> 
> Yeah I know, the Giants haven't been so on top of things the last few years.  They gave away the last two games.



The Giants are and will always be my heroes for beating the Patriots in the SB twice as underdogs. I enjoyed those defeats as much as I would a Bills' SB ring.

Fun fact: Did you know those were the only two Super Bowls in NFL history where Vegas actually _lost_ money? Read that in an article in Sports Illustrated. So many people took the Giants even though they were the underdog, and obviously Vegas can't MAKE people bet on the Patriots, so they ended up losing some millions(can't remember exactly how much) overall.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> God dammit, mike.  This is some tl;dr shit like Axl would post.  Just come over here and hug me.  I'm glad the cowgirls are all banged up.  We're gonna get some lucky wins and make the playoffs and blow it in the first round.  It's cool, rise up baby.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> it is too bad that the steelers were soundly beaten by the pats this season but they don't play the bills...
> 
> alasdair



Yeah well, fuck you either way. I'm utterly disgusted at how your team is playing right now. I'm extremely confident that I'm right in saying that overall, the Bills' roster is significantly more talented than the Patriots' roster. Trust me, I've dug down and researched every single starter and backup for the Pats. I know that team as well as I do the Bills. I could probably name at least 40 of their 53 roster off the top of my head and tell you how well or bad they played last year. I honestly probably know that roster better than most Pats fans.

The Bills definitely have more talent. And that means absolutely nothing as shown by the game last week. Bill Bellichick is the fucking devil. There is NO other coach in the entire league that could come up with a gameplan like that to thoroughly dominate and straight out embarrass a team with better players like he did. I always thought Brady was the enemy and the league would be fine once he retired. WRONG. Bellichick will win no matter what players he has to work with. He's on an entirely different level from ANY of the coaches in the NFL.

The Patriots have always beaten the Bills because they were a better overall team. I could stomach that. But that wasn't the case last week. Bellichick showed that he's the only coach in the NFL that can bring his team to victory from the sidelines no matter who he's facing off against. That's fucking terrifying. Because even with a roster that could easily be considered the weakest they've fielded in the past 15 years, the Patriots are going to be at least a 12 win team this season. They're literally playing like they did in 2007 with FAR less talent. And it makes me sick that I'm being forced to respect Bellichick for what he is after hating him for so long. With the way the rest of the "AFC elite" are shaping up so far this season, I'd be surprised if the Patriots didn't repeat and make it to the Bowl this year.

What's even scarier is that just like the Super Bowl last year, Bellichick will find a way to win. The ONLY team in the entire NFL I could see stopping the Pats is Green Bay.


----------



## ChickenScratch

tl;dr


----------



## cj

GenericMind said:


> Yeah well, fuck you either way. I'm utterly disgusted at how your team is playing right now. I'm extremely confident that I'm right in saying that overall, the Bills' roster is significantly more talented than the Patriots' roster. Trust me, I've dug down and researched every single starter and backup for the Pats. I know that team as well as I do the Bills. I could probably name at least 40 of their 53 roster off the top of my head and tell you how well or bad they played last year. I honestly probably know that roster better than most Pats fans.
> 
> The Bills definitely have more talent. And that means absolutely nothing as shown by the game last week. Bill Bellichick is the fucking devil. There is NO other coach in the entire league that could come up with a gameplan like that to thoroughly dominate and straight out embarrass a team with better players like he did. I always thought Brady was the enemy and the league would be fine once he retired. WRONG. Bellichick will win no matter what players he has to work with. He's on an entirely different level from ANY of the coaches in the NFL.
> 
> The Patriots have always beaten the Bills because they were a better overall team. I could stomach that. But that wasn't the case last week. Bellichick showed that he's the only coach in the NFL that can bring his team to victory from the sidelines no matter who he's facing off against. That's fucking terrifying. Because even with a roster that could easily be considered the weakest they've fielded in the past 15 years, the Patriots are going to be at least a 12 win team this season. They're literally playing like they did in 2007 with FAR less talent. And it makes me sick that I'm being forced to respect Bellichick for what he is after hating him for so long. With the way the rest of the "AFC elite" are shaping up so far this season, I'd be surprised if the Patriots didn't repeat and make it to the Bowl this year.
> 
> What's even scarier is that just like the Super Bowl last year, Bellichick will find a way to win. The ONLY team in the entire NFL I could see stopping the Pats is Green Bay.



Lol


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> The Patriots have always beaten the Bills because they were a better overall team. I could stomach that. But that wasn't the case last week. Bellichick showed that he's the only coach in the NFL that can bring his team to victory from the sidelines no matter who he's facing off against. That's fucking terrifying. Because even with a roster that could easily be considered the weakest they've fielded in the past 15 years, the Patriots are going to be at least a 12 win team this season. They're literally playing like they did in 2007 with FAR less talent. And it makes me sick that I'm being forced to respect Bellichick for what he is after hating him for so long. With the way the rest of the "AFC elite" are shaping up so far this season, I'd be surprised if the Patriots didn't repeat and make it to the Bowl this year.


i shed a tear reading this.

a team is the whole team: players, coordinators, coaches and head coach.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Too much credit to belichick. What we're witnessing is the greatness of Tom Brady. I'll be shocked if he doesn't win MVP this year. I can't wait for the Patriots/Colts game later this year...I can guarantee Patriots will beat them by at least 35 points

I've said it before but he literally is the Michael Jordan of football and we have all been blessed to watch his entire career


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> I can guarantee Patriots will beat them by at least 35 points


i believe they'll win too but you are _guaranteeing_ it. what will you do if they don't?



alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i shed a tear reading this.
> 
> a team is the whole team: players, coordinators, coaches and head coach.
> 
> alasdair



Tear or not, what I said was 100% true. It's only week 2 and I can already tell you without hesitation that the Pats will be in the SB this year. I'd be happy to bet legal tender on it if anyone is willing.


----------



## Just A Guy

How about a Bitcoin bet, GM? I know NE is one of the best NFL teams, but I'll bet on it. $50 worth, to be paid when the Patriots are eliminated from the NFL championship, or when they make it.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> i believe they'll win too but you are _guaranteeing_ it. what will you do if they don't?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Ali up to your old tricks:D


----------



## JackARoe

GenericMind said:


> The Giants are and will always be my heroes for beating the Patriots in the SB twice as underdogs. I enjoyed those defeats as much as I would a Bills' SB ring.
> 
> Fun fact: Did you know those were the only two Super Bowls in NFL history where Vegas actually _lost_ money? Read that in an article in Sports Illustrated. So many people took the Giants even though they were the underdog, and obviously Vegas can't MAKE people bet on the Patriots, so they ended up losing some millions(can't remember exactly how much) overall.



Me too, being a long time Giants fan.  The way they stole a perfect season from NE is classic till this day. 

Speaking of SB's I still have the video from from the 1986 Giants/Bronco's Superbowl. :D

That is a good fact to have and I didn't know about Vegas losing money.  Thanks GenericMind.  That is very interesting.


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Ali up to your old tricks:D


just trying to see if arci is a rex ryan who doesn't understand the meaning of the word 'guarantee'...

alasdair


----------



## Nati

Hopefully all you bmore peeps don't cry too hard when cincinnati takes you to 0-3 this Sunday.
AFC north belongs to us this year fellas.
And then we lose first round.. as usual..


----------



## phr

By 35 is a lot... I can't imagine he actually meant it.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> just trying to see if arci is a rex ryan who doesn't understand the meaning of the word 'guarantee'...
> 
> alasdair








*EDIT: *
*NSFW*: 



 I did not mean to post a pick of AR..


----------



## zzz101

axl blaze said:


> actually, one of the reasons why I was so happy with the 49ers win was cuz of the defense. while the 49ers aren't world beaters on D, Ryan Shazier led the Front 7 which looked dominating. the secondary is shitty, but unlike the Pats game where they looked confused and where Gronk feasted on them, the back D looked pretty good. now you don't watch the Steelers, which is fair because they are not your team, but a Philly Eagles transport and top Cornerback finally played in this game (he didn't against the Pats) in CB Boykin. he looked great. the secondary didn't set the world on fire, but they actually looked passable. and the Front 7, led by a couple draft picks years ago in Shazier and Jarvis Jones looked downright MEAN. this is a Front 7 that actually sacked Tom Brady a couple times in the home opener
> 
> for as much as you guys bally-hoo the Bills D keep in mind that the Steelers D held the Pats for less than the Bills did
> 
> I am more worried about offense. a Pats fan should know over anyone that in Roger Goodell's NFL to win a SB your team needs a great offense and at the very least a middle-of-the-pack defense
> 
> again, mark my words, when LeVeon Bell gets back this Steelers team is poised to make a decent run for the SB this year. ali, keep in mind the Pats were sliced-and-diced by our second-string RB (whom is old as shit). imagine when our best player is back in our lineup?? ... scary, ain't it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am as happy for Jarryd Hayne (man what's up with Aussies and their stupid spelling of common names?). it's a great international sports story. I dunno how serious VS how trolling you are with your comment on "betting" with the 49ers, but I wouldn't go that far. the 9ers are in a transition year and while they do have some nice key players, I most certainly wouldn't be wasting any of my money on betting with the team. you're my homie, and you might not be as accustomed with grid-iron football as most so I am kinda warning you here...



heey bru ur dead right about the 49ers ATM. D was pretty shit and they got smashed a bit. Hayne got limited plays but still did alright for his 3rd football game. ill still be watchin

so i am going to go with the CLE Browns -3 (not trollin when it comes 2 betting  )


----------



## ArCi

Andrew Luck is garbage. Amazing how all these dudes on tv keep sucking his dick and already proclaim him as a future HOF player

After last week they still found a way to talk about how great he is. I can't think of any other athlete that has been given some kind of "pass" like Andrew luck has. It's like everyone just ignores his horrible stats and the fact he plays in the weakest division in football by far

It kind of reminds me how some people consider Troy Aikman an elite quarterback lol.. At least he won superbowls


----------



## GenericMind

I can't freaking believe the Colts are struggling this badly. I would have NEVER thought there'd be a chance they'd start the season 0-3.


----------



## Kittycat5

And Luck throws a TD. Arci, Luck has all the talent to be an elite QB. As Ive said before, they have done nothing to give him a team that can actually utilize his talents and win. The Colts would be a 5 win team without Luck. His stats are a bit skewed because he tries to force plays to less than competent receivers and leads to picks and incompletions, but they still are pretty good.

JackaRoe, good to meet another Giants fan. You have the video of them singing the song, as well? It cracks me up to see that.


----------



## GenericMind

Wowwww Indy might pull this game out yet!

Even if they do though, not a good look today. They need to get their shit together and quick.


----------



## ArCi

lol I knew someone would come in and say his team isn't good. That's all you keep hearing now


If I remember right they were one of the top preseason favorites to win the Super Bowl. I don't understand what happened? Their team just got shitty over the last 3 weeks? 

Or they were overrated the whole time. Go look at Luck's stats against all teams outside of his weak ass division


----------



## GenericMind

Ok I'm not actually watching that game now so can someone explain to me how the Titans just gave up 21 points with like 5 minutes left to go in the game???


----------



## ArCi

Imagine if your team got to play the Titans, Texans, and Jaguars 2 times each every season

You'd make the playoffs every single year


----------



## GenericMind

Talk about blowing a solid lead.


----------



## ArCi

That was the worst 2 pt attempt ever

Luck got bailed out today big time lol


----------



## jammin83

The bucs need to fire their kicker. He sucks and just lost them the game. Jameis played well but his receivers weren't helping him at all. Texans barely squeaked by.


----------



## Kittycat5

ArCi said:


> lol I knew someone would come in and say his team isn't good. That's all you keep hearing now
> 
> 
> If I remember right they were one of the top preseason favorites to win the Super Bowl. I don't understand what happened? Their team just got shitty over the last 3 weeks?
> 
> Or they were overrated the whole time. Go look at Luck's stats against all teams outside of his weak ass division



http://www.pro-football-reference.com/players/L/LuckAn00/splits/

Did you look at them before you posted this? Other than TDs his stats a pretty comparable against all divisions.

And yes, they are overrated. They will make the playoffs because the division is weak, but wont go far.


----------



## ArCi

17-2 against AFC South

17-15 against everyone else

Or are you judging him based off his passing yds and td's. Andrew Luck the king of garbage time stat padding


Let's not even get into the Turnover numbers.... Or the playoff stats


----------



## jammin83

Lol @ garbage time stat padding. So true.


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> 17-2 against AFC South
> 
> 17-15 against everyone else
> 
> Or are you judging him based off his passing yds and td's. Andrew Luck the king of garbage time stat padding
> 
> 
> Let's not even get into the Turnover numbers.... Or the playoff stats



Wow I didn't realize the difference in his record in and out of division. I'll admit I haven't kept close track of Luck's actual play since he's been in the league. I've just kind of believed all the hype I've always heard about him. Not saying he ISN'T as good as people claim, but now I'm skeptical. I'm gonna have to start keeping a closer eye on the kid.


----------



## Kittycat5

Im looking at everything. His intradivision stats arent so much different than interdivision other than TDs and wins. And as you said, the division is garbage so I wouldnt really expect much less in terms of wins.


----------



## neversickanymore

9er.. just getting blown out of the stadium.  

Kaep just awful. . Couldn't do worse if he tried


----------



## jammin83

Surely, I can't be the only one that hates Chris collinsworth. Fuck that guy. Most annoying commentator around by far.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills absolutely dominated in an away divisional game today. I couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Kittycat5

jammin83 said:


> Surely, I can't be the only one that hates Chris collinsworth. Fuck that guy. Most annoying commentator around by far.



You say this knowing Joe Buck is out there? I actually find Collinsworth one of the most impartial announcers who gives decent insight.


----------



## jammin83

Kittycat5 said:


> You say this knowing Joe Buck is out there? I actually find Collinsworth one of the most impartial announcers who gives decent insight.



Lol. Yeah right, he hates the broncos. Always has.


----------



## neversickanymore

I also like Collinsworth.

Cant stand Gruden.


----------



## GenericMind

Basically the only expectation for anyone thinking the Bills would suck this year relied on the fact that Tyrod Taylor might not be able to step up as the QB. Everyone knew the rest of the roster was loaded with talent. Those concerns are starting to fade into the mist.


----------



## jammin83

Well, in spite of their obvious flaws, I am please with the broncos atm. Two tough wins on the road, D looks like they don't have their head up their ass. Offense has some problems, but overall, seem like a much tougher team than in years past. I am sure I will be disappointed at some point this season, but Peyton usually sucks on Sunday night late games and came through. Not going to be an easy year for them, but I like the way they are playing right now. 

Bills kicked ass GM, Miami looked weak, even though they were getting some fluff pre-season. 

Early prediction: Pats vs GB. Kind of a no-brainer right now.


----------



## cj

I almost broke my computer Sunday when the jets cut the Eagles lead to 7 in the fourth. I just don't understand how inept the Eagles offense has looked this year. I do love me some Darren Sproles though! That punt return t'd was sick.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 13
Bills: 6


----------



## GenericMind

The QBs are rushing their throws to avoid our sacks and throwing INTs instead.


----------



## Just A Guy

crimsonjunk said:


> I do love me some Darren Sproles though! That punt return t'd was sick.



Yeah buddy -- he's the man!


----------



## pharmakos

jammin83 said:


> D looks like they don't have their head up their ass



that's not what everyone here in michigan is saying lol


----------



## silverwheel

GenericMind said:


> The QBs are rushing their throws to avoid our sacks and throwing INTs instead.



Boo hoo.  Which of these do you like best?


----------



## GenericMind

They all look pretty gay tbh


----------



## axl blaze

^ the bottom one looks like Michigan Wolverine helmets so it looks extra jay

the football gods giveth... Big Ben was on pace for a record-setting year...

and the football gods taketh away... Big Ben gone for 4-6 weeks...

I had a feeling 2015 would be the year of the injury bug for my team...

ALL HAIL MICHAEL VICK!!


----------



## pharmakos

you can't spell "C_CK_ _CKER" without "OSU"


----------



## jammin83

Sure cant. 

You guys predicting a blowout or a decent game tonight?


----------



## neversickanymore

Finally Mike Daniels is getting the attention he deserves. 

JJ catching another td.. I tell you he just loves catching six pointers.


----------



## neversickanymore

Guess I can stand Gruden.. pretty enjoyable to listen to him tonight.


----------



## ArCi

Is it because you found out he use to be on the packers coaching staff?


----------



## axl blaze

Jon "let me tell you about this ____ guy" Gruden is ok....

good QB analysis, but a bit on the verbose side of things

the QB camp show he did was pretty alright

I hate how he sucks everyone off, tho


----------



## ArCi

I like this guy


----------



## silverwheel

Rams Cut Isaiah Pead

Finally!


----------



## zzz101

i'm going to sy go the Patriots , they on form and destroy 3 in O.Tom Brady needs to keep checking that ball preasure amirite 

i will add Hayne's 37yard punt return was the only fucking good thing to tcome outa the 49ers

the Oregon and Arizona game LOL jsut shows you Oregon, off form .bunch of purple sipin, smokin blnts the night b4, Vs. the stright edge mormons from Arizona.


----------



## alasdairm

er, oregon got beat by utah.

alasdair


----------



## zzz101

alasdairm said:


> er, oregon got beat by utah.
> 
> alasdair



ur right i'm wronnnnngg


----------



## neversickanymore

ArCi said:


> Is it because you found out he use to be on the packers coaching staff?



Silly you ArCi.. I really know my packer shit and was well aware of that. 

I guess he just gets under my skin the way he talks sometimes.. Its like he is trying to be John Wayne, but fails to reach the mark.


----------



## SKL

Picks for tomorrow?

Baltimore Ravens -2½ (-115)	-140 	Ov 	43½ 	-112 											
Pittsburgh Steelers +2½ (-105) 	+120	Un 	43½ 	-108


----------



## axl blaze

LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT THIS NEVERSICK ANYMORE, GUY!!

:: take a drink ::

and how about that Jay Gruden? I wouldn't let him touch my football team, as a HC, with a 12 foot dick!


----------



## SKL

Any UK bros here? Does anyone in London really give a shit about NFL games? Seems like sort of an odd thing. Is the NFL really eyeing a Euro expansion teams? How about my Ameribros? Who's getting up at 9:30am EST to watch the Jets? I'll be at work so yeah, I'll be watching it, between various emergencies, with a ward full of some of my favorite mental patients ... some of them are even crazy enough to root for the Jets along with me.


----------



## axl blaze

Michael Vick tonight on the Steelers!






VIVA RON MEXICO!!


----------



## SKL

I love it how they actually programmed it into the software for the NFL online shop to reject "MEXICO," "RON MEXICO," etc as custom jerseys...


----------



## GenericMind

They did the same thing when people started trying to order Brady Jerseys with words like "Deflator" lol


----------



## SKL

GenericMind said:


> They did the same thing when people started trying to order Brady Jerseys with words like "Deflator" lol



Shit bro I found some online cheap too (pretty obviously fake but good enough to troll some pats fans.) Totally getting one.

I'm thinking of getting on as a troll gift to one of my buddies at work who is somehow a Mets/_Pats_/Knicks fan


----------



## GenericMind

Haha best prank gift evar


----------



## axl blaze

god damn,

a Steelers RON MEXICO jersey would be so cash right now

fuck the Ratbirds. said it every year in this here thread. not going to change


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> Any UK bros here? Does anyone in London really give a shit about NFL games? Seems like sort of an odd thing. Is the NFL really eyeing a Euro expansion teams? How about my Ameribros? Who's getting up at 9:30am EST to watch the Jets? I'll be at work so yeah, I'll be watching it, between various emergencies, with a ward full of some of my favorite mental patients ... some of them are even crazy enough to root for the Jets along with me.


average attendance at london nfl games is ~80,000 so, yeah, i think some people in london enjoy it.

what's going to happen tonight, jim? i'll be excited to see vick chuck it for your team.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

hard to tell. I'm with the players - Thurs night games (short weeks) should be abolished

this hurts PITT many ways. 1st the defense must be at least average, Vick is known for at least one pivotal turn-over for a game. since Game 1 the D looks good, but it kinda rests on the back of Ryan Shazier, whom cuz of the short week is doubtful

offensively so much of what the Steelers do is based on well-timed routes that took even Big Ben a year's grace to learn in Haley's system. Vick on a short week? errrm. the other aspect of the offense is when Big Ben evades a defender and he gets into "playground football" - at the very least Vick can do this sort of thing. in Vick's old age his arm doesn't look too bad, the strength seems there

I just hope WR Antonio Brown's streak doesn't fall to the wayside due to Ben's absence. in a league of ne'er do wells, he stands out as a class act 

only chance of Steelers winning is if the Ratbirds cave in to the pressure of 0-4, stuff goes wrong, Flacco gets picked off a couple times, they let the crowd win. that's what I'm hoping happens - all else is pretty much stacked against my team's advantage


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'd much prefer Vick tonight than half a dozen other teams 2nd string qb. I wouldn't want him running the team all year but he is solid enough to keep the points ticking along. Defence just has to lift at home against those scraggy crows


----------



## Kittycat5

Speaking of custom jerseys...

I am not trying to be racist. That was apparently the winner of a prize for be the millionth follower of the Pats on twitter.


----------



## axl blaze

One Thousand Words said:


> I'd much prefer Vick tonight than half a dozen other teams 2nd string qb. I wouldn't want him running the team all year but he is solid enough to keep the points ticking along. Defence just has to lift at home against those scraggy crows



absolutely. the situation was critical in this year's pre-season, aka 4 WEEKS OF BLOODSHED, when we lost the consummate pro back-up Bruce Gradkowski to injury

Vick is about the best back-up you could get. keep in mind, he did beat the Steelers last year, in one of the funkiest games of football I've ever seen - as the NY Jest QB

I would prefer Vick to start than even 1/3rd of most NFL QBs. imagine if the McCown bros were starting, as they do in New Orleans & Thieveland?? I'd say this game was a lost... but I have a sliver of black & gold twinged hope

shit busty that reminds me - I need to pick up an All Blacks replica jersey...


----------



## axl blaze

One Thousand Words said:


> I'd much prefer Vick tonight than half a dozen other teams 2nd string qb. I wouldn't want him running the team all year but he is solid enough to keep the points ticking along. Defence just has to lift at home against those scraggy crows








and


----------



## Nati

Whether they win or not the afc north belongs to cincy but I'd love to see bmore in a deeper hole


----------



## axl blaze

I want Cinci to win the afc north. like two times ago when the bengals won the division, steelers win the SB

can't believe pittsburgh started to gel on offense and defense before the half. Vick actually has a better star line than Mr 100 Mill Joe Flacco. if this turns out true at the end of the game I think we can finally put to bed the philosophical question of is Joe Flacco elite??


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Steelers are a lot more fun to watch with Vick at the helm.  As someone who loves scrambling QBs, I've wanted to see Vick playing with a good team for pretty much his whole career.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Congrats to the Steelers for the most missed chances to end a game that I've ever seen.  Man was that painful to watch.


----------



## SKL

cashfl0w_d0nkey said:


> Congrats to the Steelers for the most missed chances to end a game that I've ever seen.  Man was that painful to watch.



Yeah it was on par with the Yankees game last night ... but at least (offtopic) they clinched a wildcard spot tonight ...


----------



## axl blaze

cashfl0w_d0nkey said:


> Steelers are a lot more fun to watch with Vick at the helm.  As someone who loves scrambling QBs, I've wanted to see Vick playing with a good team for pretty much his whole career.



you are smoking crack. Big Ben is one of the best and was having a typical MVP type season before the injury (with his numbers). I'm a Vick fan too, but don't let your fandom get in the way of you saying something ridiculous 

DIE SCOBEE DIE!!! DIE YOU FUCKIGN MOTHER FUCKING RAT!! YOU LOST TWO GOD DAMN GAMES THIS SEASON ALREADY!!

why so many injuries


----------



## GenericMind

I went to bed last night when Flacco got sacked on 4th down with like 2 minutes left in the game. I was shocked to find out the Ravens somehow won that game. I didn't even know until someone in my office mentioned it.


----------



## axl blaze

Big Ben would have smoekd this sorry ass Ratbirds team

oh well, at least Antonio's 5 yard catch record-streak still remains in tact

it's the little things

and GM - thanks for that CB Corkrell guy. he had a fabulous game last night and looks like quite the young talent


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah he looked pretty good last night. He did get burned for a TD though, which is the reason we cut him. He's just not up to par with our other CBs.


----------



## axl blaze

he fits about right in with our average CBs

man the announcers said he got burned, but he was in position. the other WR was just bigger than him, causing separation IMO I didn't hold that one against him


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah I shouldn't have said "burned." He was just outmatched and couldn't make a play.


----------



## GenericMind

I did like the pick when the Bills grabbed him though. I was expecting him to do good things.


----------



## alasdairm

steelers beaten at home by a 0-3 division rival.

that has to sting.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

dude we were out our MVP QB... our D and our O stepped up just enough. if anything we got a tad bit out-coached and definitely out-kicked... doesn't sting so bad 

Landon Donovan to kick for Pittsburgh? SIGN ME UP

in high school we had our star soccer player kicking for us... and dude was a beast. he would literally kick all KOs in the End Zone. anything before 50 yds kick off was automatic

he kicked for Princeton, and he could have gone pro, if he didn't want to like build houses for starving African kids?


----------



## alasdairm

getting soft, j.

alasdair


----------



## Just A Guy

Eagles won and Cowboys lost. That's a good week in a nutshell. Let's do it again.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

GenericMind said:


> Yeah he looked pretty good last night. He did get burned for a TD though, which is the reason we cut him. He's just not up to par with our other CBs.



To me, it looked like he got his legs caught up with the receivers at the last second and it took him out of position to make the play.  He had it pretty well covered up until he tripped or something a split second before the ball came.


----------



## neversickanymore

I think I'm going to throw a reasonable bet in on the loins and the money line.   Yeah.. placed.


----------



## cj

The eagles offense is awful. Fuck Sam Bradford.


----------



## silverwheel

Eagles offense should be accompanied by Benny Hill music today, especially during that silly trick play call.


----------



## cj

I have no idea why we don't give sproles the ball more often. He is the only RB with a fucking clue.


----------



## Just A Guy

Well it gave the perfect excuse to tell the whole facebook world publicly "Am I tripping the fuck out or is this really happening?" I thought football was going to be my happy place today. lol NOT


----------



## phr

crimsonjunk said:


> The eagles offense is awful. Fuck Sam Bradford.








-------

The fuck are the Bills doing?


----------



## Just A Guy

that's awesome phr


----------



## alasdairm

penalties killing the bills chances...

alasdair


----------



## Just A Guy

lol the eags lead somehow yes!


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> penalties killing the bills chances...
> 
> alasdair



The Bills killed the Bills chances. Dropped passes, penalties, 2 critical turnovers, missed FG, inability to score in 4 downs on a 1st and goal. They look even worse than they did in the Patriots game.


----------



## Just A Guy

Damn. Eags lose (unless they get a Sproles TD return) bummed out


But not really

I gotta lot of good shit to do peace all

I mean we could get OT

But we're gonna get sacked out


----------



## Just A Guy

Oh that was lame.

Props for trying I guess. lol


----------



## ArCi

Yikes

Must have been hard as a bills fan watching all of those temper tantrums. Probably cost them the game


----------



## GenericMind

Not really. Bills fans were busy throwing their own tantrums at the same time.


----------



## Kittycat5

http://www.sportslogos.net/logos/list_by_team/166

You may choose, GM. Kinda makes you feel like you won something.


----------



## GenericMind

We'll stick with the present day logo to give them the credit they deserve. They were the much better team today, without a doubt. Congrats.


----------



## jammin83

That kicker for Jacksonville wins the dipshit of the week award. He's missed a half dozen kicks in the last two weeks.


----------



## ArCi

Lol yeah the colts are luckiest team in the league 
Should be 0-4


----------



## GenericMind

What pisses me off is that the Bills had 2 touchdowns called back on penalties that were terrible calls. You know they're bad when it's a national game(so the announcers aren't local to Buffalo) and they say they were bad calls.

You tell me this was a chop block on Tyrod's 35-yard TD pass that got called back:  https://vine.co/v/e2iWOr20g2l

The other one was a phantom holding call that brought back Tyrod's 30 yard scramble TD. Terrible officiating today.


----------



## Kittycat5

That was a shit call but I'll take it. Think it was called on Incognito so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## GenericMind

This holding call that negated our other TD was fucking bullshit too. Dude comes in and angles his body so one of the offensive linemen's hands is pushing on his back and then he falls. The Bills player even pulled his hands up immediately to show he didn't pull the guy down: https://vine.co/v/e2iOtBXmrEX

That's 14 points we were completely robbed of. As badly as the Bills played today they still should have found themselves in a tie game in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Kittycat5

That one I could see why they called it. Dont know what official called it or where they were located but it does look like he got pulled down. Good acting I guess. You're probably right it wasn't a hold but shit happens. Unfortunately it also was a TD for you.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm not one to blame penalties for a loss. That's lame. The Giants absolutely deserved to win that game.

But man, having two bad calls on two TD plays is enough to infuriate anyone. It basically took away the possibility of "The Bills sucked today but they still could have won because this is the NFL and crazy stuff happens all the time."


----------



## neversickanymore

GM...   good teams lose because of bad calls.. Chapion teams play well enough to win despite bad calls.

FK the refs and the calls.. way to big a part of the game at this point... should go to a card system like world football.


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills definitely played bad enough today that they left no margin for error. You can only overcome critical bad calls when you play well enough to have that wiggle room. The Bills didn't do that today. They should be embarrassed with how they played at home.

I've been wanting the NFL to make penalties reviewable for a couple years now. Limit them just like coach's challenges so teams aren't challenging every penalty called, but at least give them one or two opportunities to challenge game-defining calls. The whole reason TDs are now automatically reviewable is because they have such a big impact on the game. I would argue that penalties on TD plays or pass interference calls late in the game have just as large an impact on the outcome of the game. I see no reason why teams shouldn't be able to throw the red flag at least once a game on them.


----------



## Kittycat5

I think pass interference definitely should be reviewable. Only scoring and turnovers may have more of an impact and would give a little back to the neutered defenses. I really couldn't see all penalties being reviewed as dead ball fouls would be next to impossible to determine a proper outcome and no way the NFL will allow any unsportsmanlike conduct to be reviewed.


----------



## zzz101

so funny seeing Miami llooe lol!
b4 the gamee i didn't even know they were plaing the Jets, i chucked a heap on the Jets 'cause Miami Dolphins are TERRIBLE LOL GG


----------



## GenericMind

Miami is by far the most surprising team to me except for maybe the Saints this season. With the talent Miami has I expected them to be a MUCH better team. So far, they might literally be the worst team in the league. Even teams like the Raiders and Jags are showing some fight.

Ndamukong Suh needs to be expelled from the league. In this day in age where we're all at risk of the NFL becoming irrelevant because of the all the new concussion data coming to light, parents aren't going to want their kids playing peewee football. Which means less kids playing in college, highchool, then the NFL. He's the only player I can think of that legitimately wants to hurt other players. His kick to Fitzpatrick's head today cemented my belief that he needs to be removed from the game entirely. The NFL is violent enough without vindictive athletes trying to harm other players. Kid has all the talent in the world but will go down in NFL history as the most notorious players of the past 50 years.


----------



## cj

I am still steaming over the Eagles season so far. Our offense looks unbelievably bad. We had like 46 yards in the first half today against the fucking redskins! I was Chips biggest supporter this offseason but its been a failure. He has to go. The experiment needs to end and the rebuild begin. It needs to start on the Oline and at QB. Bradford fucking sucks. The Rams fleeced us bad with that trade fiasco. Christ what a fucking moron chip is.


----------



## GenericMind

I've been pretty disappointed in the Eagles so far this season. Besides my own team, I was looking forward to watching them the most. I was expecting great things that have yet to materialize.


----------



## GenericMind

More gold from the Bills-Giants game I found posted on the Bills' boards.

Giants "Touchdown"






Tyrod Taylor's penalty for a "forward pass beyond the line of scrimmage" on that critical 3rd down play.






Fuck this game. The Bills got robbed.


----------



## jammin83

Pleased with the broncos this season. It ain't easy going 4-0 with a new coach. Our d is kicking ass and the offense is making it happen enough to win. I don't think Peyton looks amazing as in past years but I think tough wins are better for a team overall than blowouts. 

Bummed about the eagles myself too crimson. Not my team, but I root for them, my favorite band is from Philly. I think chip is fucked and a rebuild is happening. Miami takes the cake for the worst team in the league this year so far.

Not a great pick week for me but not horrible. 5 losses but there were a lot of toss ups as to who was actually worse, as opposed to better.


----------



## jammin83

Can't edit on my phone but I also think the jags are under rated. If they had a decent kicker, they would have won the last two games. Sucks I live in fl and all I get is miami, jax, and bucs games...lucky me.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## silverwheel

crimsonjunk said:


> Bradford fucking sucks. The Rams fleeced us bad with that trade fiasco. Christ what a fucking moron chip is.



I'm still shocked that Chip wanted him badly enough to give up a second round pick.  When the trade was first announced, me and everyone in the Lou thought that the Rams gave up the second round pick to get Philly to take Bradford off our hands.  And then we found out that, astonishingly, it was the reverse.


----------



## GenericMind

The more I watch the game tape the more pissed off I'm getting. I'm going to go to bed before I smash something.

My team got cheated tonight. I don't give a fuck what anyone else has to say about that.


----------



## Nati

axl blaze said:


> I want Cinci to win the afc north. like two times ago when the bengals won the division, steelers win the SB
> 
> can't believe pittsburgh started to gel on offense and defense before the half. Vick actually has a better star line than Mr 100 Mill Joe Flacco. if this turns out true at the end of the game I think we can finally put to bed the philosophical question of is Joe Flacco elite??


Yeah Cincy is choke city when it comes to playoff runs


----------



## jammin83

GenericMind said:


> The more I watch the game tape the more pissed off I'm getting. I'm going to go to bed before I smash something.
> 
> My team got cheated tonight. I don't give a fuck what anyone else has to say about that.



Cool avatar GM. Eli is the man.


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

i wonder how many fantasy games that cj spiller 80yd td ruined 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

lol the Dolphins just fired their head coach. Maybe we need to change the title of this thread to reflect the fins' implosion.


----------



## Kittycat5

Miami has to be a hard place to keep your focus. But they suck. The coach was the worst of them.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 17
Bills: 7


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## ArCi

lol how quiet was it at the office this morning?

Was there that one guy who everyone now hates that was like "damn that was a tough game yesterday"


----------



## GenericMind

Nah we have a lot of sports people in our office so they usually spend the morning discussing all the plays, stats, what went wrong, etc. and then just put it behind them. We've had far too much practice stomaching bad or heartbreaking losses over the years so we're super efficient at it lol. By the time I woke up this morning I had already put it behind me and started thinking about the Titans game next week.


----------



## neversickanymore

Shit.. I thought I was going to hit that money line..

EDIT: Im with GM.. bloody refs are worse than worthless.


----------



## Kittycat5

This stupid tap shit on the fumble, NSA?


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Giants "Touchdown"


this wasn't challenged/overturned? it's clearly not a touchdown and it's hard to imagine any review not confirming that. what happened?

alasdair


----------



## Kittycat5

You cant even see his knees. If there is a reverse angle, maybe but this shows nothing.


----------



## neversickanymore

Kittycat5 said:


> This stupid tap shit on the fumble, NSA?



I was listening on the radio.. so I guess they might have been making mountains outa mole hills?


----------



## Kittycat5

I guess it is against the rules and the ref was right there. But they had a retired official on after the game and they asked him what about when punters kick it out of the endzone on botched snaps for a safety. He said it is a penalty but no one throws flags because they will take the points and the ball. So no wonder nobody has ever heard of this shit.


----------



## neversickanymore

Im just bitter cause my "long shot" got so damn close.. horse shoes and hand grenades.. 

Oh well I placed my cover bet with the lions and the points so all I lost is what I did not win.


----------



## alasdairm

Kittycat5 said:


> You cant even see his knees. If there is a reverse angle, maybe but this shows nothing.








alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Even regardless of the Bills game, the refs need to chill the fuck out. They're already on a record pace with penalties this season. ESPN had an article yesterday showing the numbers thru 4 games compared to prior seasons and it's ridiculous. Teams are getting 12+ penalties a game. Let them play the freaking game.


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

alasdairm said:


> alasdair



Looks like an elbow pad to me...  Judging by the angle of the right leg, I'd say that he probably is down, but I agree that the picture doesn't definitively show it.  He could be stretched out on his toes.


----------



## silverwheel

On the Rams win in Arizona:

Was that really our O-line having a damn fine second half?  Am I seeing things?  The first half looked like more of the same, with the RB's going straight into the pile, but then the line completely flipped the switch in the second half.  Cignetti has been implementing zone blocking schemes this year in contrast to the previous few seasons, and it looked like the line was finally getting comfortable with them.  And Gurley followed through with a breakout game, looking every bit like a top draft pick.  Foles is a great play-action passer, so if the line and Gurley can keep this up, our offense might be legitimately dangerous.  Now it's on Jeff Fisher to keep the momentum going and not let the team lose its intensity.  Next week's matchup at Green Bay will be pretty tough, but the Rams are totally capable of playing them hard and making it close.

I should send Chip Kelly a thank-you card for trading us the better QB _and_ a second-round pick.  

Losing Ogletree is a tough blow.  Looks like we'll re-sign Jo-Lonn Dunbar to fill in while he's out, but there's no way he can do what 'Tree was going.  Here's hoping that special teams captain Darren Bates can make the leap into a quality starter.


----------



## phr

> I should send Chip Kelly a thank-you card for trading us the better QB and a second-round pick.


He'll send you a thank you card when he's back in the college ranks.


And you might get one from the city of Philadelphia as well.


----------



## GenericMind

In other news, Odell Beckham Jr. is a little tantrum-throwing pussy and punched 3 different Bills players on Sunday without a flag.

https://bills.buffalonews.com/2015/...m-jr-threw-multiple-punches-is-a-prima-donna/




> *Bills players: WR Odell Beckham Jr. threw multiple punches, is 'prima donna'*
> 
> 
> Most of the world sees Odell Beckham Jr. one way. One superhuman catch last season took on a life of its own. After Sunday, however, players in the Buffalo Bills locker room see the New York Giants wide receiver in a much, much different way.
> 
> Several in the locker room said Beckham threw multiple punches after the whistle in the New York Giants' 24-10 win at Ralph Wilson Stadium on Sunday, describing the Giants receiver as a "prima donna" and a "golden boy" who gets away with various cheap stunts.
> 
> The reason linebacker Preston Brown retaliated after a play late in the fourth quarter was because Beckham punched him. Then, three snaps later, the wideout socked safety Duke Williams with a hard right punch across the helmet after an interception. Cornerback Stephon Gilmore, one player who faced Beckham much of the game, described Beckham as a little brother who throws "tantrums" after the whistle.
> 
> When Beckham's name is brought up in the locker room Tuesday, the soft-spoken Gilmore shakes his head.
> 
> “I don’t know what’s up with him," Gilmore said. "He acts like nobody’s supposed to hit him and you’re supposed to let him catch the ball. He’s weird. He gets mad when you play physical with him. He’s weird.
> 
> “He’s different. It’s kind of like you’re playing your little brother and he gets mad at you for being too physical with him — throwing a tantrum. I’m like, ‘Man, we’re playing football. It’s a physical game. ... He’s a prima donna. He feels like he’s on top of the world and nobody’s supposed to do anything to him."
> 
> On Brown's 15-yard unsportsmanlike flag, the linebacker said Beckham was already getting into it with a different player so he came over to play "peacemaker." Beckham threw a quick punch, so he reacted.
> 
> “They were doing everything in the book they could to try to get a free 15," Brown said. "They would say anything they thought would rile us up. Words usually don’t do anything, but when they start swinging at you — they did that a lot. They were throwing a lot of cheap shots.”
> 
> Not that this was a total surprise to the guys in this locker room.
> 
> Players saw on the Giants/Redskins film from the previous week that Beckham does this often after the whistle. Such cheap shots, they say, are a major part of his game.
> 
> “That’s what he does. He’ll get away with it," Brown said. "He’s the ‘golden boy’ of the league. He’s on the cover of Madden. Sometimes, you get away with stuff like that.”
> 
> And Beckham wasn't done.
> 
> Soon after Gilmore's interception of Eli Manning, he punched safety Duke Williams. The safety blocked Beckham to the ground, the two got up on their feet and then Beckham threw the right-handed hook. Unlike Brown, he did not retaliate but the punch wasn't flagged. Williams figured there would be a penalty because, as he said, the punch was thrown "face to face, clear as day" right in front of an official.
> 
> “A guy like that," Williams said, "you expect him to be a stand-up guy but I guess it is a part of his game. He likes to throw cheap shots here and there and gets away with it. I guess it’s his thing. ...Right in front of the referee and he threw a jab at me and ran behind his teammates. He ran away. I’m just like, ‘Wow. That’s crazy.’”
> 
> In addition to this, he says Beckham talked trash "every play." Neither Brown, nor Williams would repeat what Giants players said on the field, only indicating it must beyond typical trash talk.
> 
> To Williams, it's mind-boggling that he was flagged for running out of bounds on a punt without being touched but the official somehow missed this.
> 
> “I just put my hands up like, ‘You’re not going to call the foul?'" Williams said. "He didn’t call anything.”
> 
> Added Gilmore, "What’s the reason to do that? I think he got mad Duke blocked him and that’s what he’s supposed to do.”
> 
> Of course, more teams will follow Beckham's lead. The Bills drew 17 penalties on Sunday and are on pace to shatter the NFL record. The Giants apparently agitated Buffalo late in the game, and it worked.
> 
> Coach Rex Ryan is stressing to players this week to let these jabs go, as difficult as it may be.
> 
> When Brown returned to his locker after the loss, his phone lit up with text messages from friends, who were shocked to see him react like this. They knew this wasn't his style of play, at all. Either way, four games in, the Bills have a league-wide reputation of crossing the line.
> 
> “Now that everybody saw us on TV, it looks like we’re going crazy," Brown said. "So now, every team is going to do that. Now, we understand that’s going to happen. So we’ll just sit back, relax and laugh. It’s just a mentality now. We know we can’t do that stuff in the NFL. If somebody throws the punch, we’re going to look at him and laugh. We can’t do anything and they probably won’t get the flag for it either. If we retaliate, we’re going to get the flag.”
> 
> Between the whistles, the Bills actually kept the prolific Beckham in check. He had only five receptions for 38 yards on 12 targets.
> 
> Gilmore, who studies receivers across the NFL, said Beckham is "alright."
> 
> “I don’t really watch TV and listen to the hype. I study guys on the film and then I judge him," the corner said. "He’s not Sammy Watkins. He has good hands, he can catch. He’s good but he’s not what people think after that one catch.”
> 
> And while the Giants wideout hauled in the catch of the year (decade? century?) last season against Dallas, the Bills are adamant that there's a different side to this star.
> 
> "His world is based on hype and that one catch," Gilmore said. "Everybody sees that, everybody knows him for that and people don’t really look at the film and watch him and really don’t know what type of player he is."


----------



## GenericMind

Here's a video of one of the punches on Duke Williams after Williams lit Beckham up on a block after the Bills' interception:

[video]https://twitter.com/Jiillyy/status/651045580630851584/video/1[/video]


----------



## GenericMind

More bullshit from the Bills-Giants game. Check out the video at :43 when the offensive lineman holds Jerry Hughes(#55, bottom of the screen) by literally putting him in a headlock(not called), and then Jerry Hughes getting a 15-yard penalty for pushing the offensive lineman off of him.

http://www.nfl.com/videos/nfl-game-highlights/0ap3000000549268/Week-4-Giants-vs-Bills-highlights


----------



## cj

Look on the Brightside GM your probably going to win your avatar bet with me.


----------



## GenericMind

Thank God, because I can only wear one avatar at a time and it looks like I'm going to be losing my 3 other bets.


----------



## NeighborMike

GenericMind said:


> Thank God, because I can only wear one avatar at a time and it looks like I'm going to be losing my 3 other bets.



Youre avatar looks awesome btw


----------



## jammin83

What are you talking about, it looks totally gay.


----------



## silverwheel

His avatar would look better if it were a Rams logo.  :D


----------



## SKL

Bills 2-2
Jets 3-1

but yeah was a lot of shitty refball in Bills/Giants game



			
				GenericMind said:
			
		

> >the jets still suck


Yes I know it's early in the season.
BTW I'm going to change my avatar now to a jets logo inside a stealie I just have to find a good one that goes to 50x50
Yes I know Yankees/Jets wtf it's supposed to be "all the teams that end in -ets" but whatever this is how I was raised, yeah?
I like Bowles, I like Fitzpatrick (a fuckuva lot more than Geno), I like Ivory, Wilkerson, a lot more
Not getting my hopes up high but this season isn't looking like it's gonna be like the last one


----------



## NeighborMike

jammin83 said:


> What are you talking about, it looks totally gay.



you shut your dirty whore mouth!!


----------



## alasdairm

laughing at football fans getting incandescent with rage at shitty calls makes me happy 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Knowing your favorite team will always be known as cheaters makes me happier.


----------



## SKL

You know what kills me? There are a bunch of Patriots fans I know here in NYC, native New Yorkers (also Cowboys fans...) some are bandwagoners/Brady fanboys but apparently some were raised in it. I get it, the NFL fandom is more national than, say, baseball, as in football heads tend to watch a lot of different games and teams...but come on!


----------



## GenericMind

Last one from the Bills - Giants game and I'm done. This was on the Giants' last touchdown that sealed the game:

https://instagram.com/p/8mdvXqtFV-/

So basically, two TDs the Bills had didn't count that should have and two Giants TDs that shouldn't have counted did. It was literally one of the worst officiated games I've ever seen, and I've posted all the videos and pictures to prove that the Bills probably should have won that game.


----------



## silverwheel

Rams offense today:




Gurley and Austin, you were good.  Foles, you're off the hook since the pass protection was such a disaster.  Everyone else can suck it.


----------



## jammin83




----------



## neversickanymore

Packs on pace for 68 sacks this year.. record is the 84 bears with 72. 

I told you they be one of the best D lines ever GM.


----------



## cj

SKL said:


> You know what kills me? There are a bunch of Patriots fans I know here in NYC, native New Yorkers (also Cowboys fans...) some are bandwagoners/Brady fanboys but apparently some were raised in it. I get it, the NFL fandom is more national than, say, baseball, as in football heads tend to watch a lot of different games and teams...but come on!


bu
I am born and raised in Alabama and pull for the Eagles though if I had a hometown team it would be a no brainer. Just the though of pulling for the cowboys makes me icky feeling.


----------



## zzz101

49ers put no.38 J. Hayne in late on the 3rd quarter. i was going to take them with +spread. dodgy af betting for or agaisnt 49ers. Hayne performed, too bad he didn't score a touch down


----------



## GenericMind

neversickanymore said:


> Packs on pace for 68 sacks this year.. record is the 84 bears with 72.
> 
> I told you they be one of the best D lines ever GM.



Yeah they've been beast so far. 

Patriots gave the gameplan for the rest of the league on how to try and beat the Bills; releasing the ball before the Dline even has time to reach the QB. Kinda brilliant since our Dline is our best group of players on the whole roster. They clocked Brady at around 2 second. Eli set a record for the weak and only took 1.89 seconds to release the ball against the Bills. Impossible to rack up sacks against that. Which means Rex Ryan better come up with a damn good gameplan to defend against that so its ineffective enough that they start having to look for deeper passes. Otherwise teams are going to pin-prick the bills to death 3-4 yards at a time.


----------



## alasdairm

so six teams remain unbeaten: new england; cincinnati; denver; green bay; atlanta; and carolina.

are any of these pretenders or are they all legit? i gotta say (well, i would, wouldn't i) that the patriots look pretty good right now. man, i am happy i have julian edelman on my fantasy team 

i 'boldly' predicted that the bengals would win the afc this year. we'll see - everybody knows dalton's ability to implode - but they look good. man, i am happy i have tyler eifert on my fantasy team 

is there any hope for the 1-4 ravens, the 1-4 chiefs, the 2-3 eagles, the 0-5 lions, the 1-4 saints? the 2-3 seahawks?

i think the seahawks will be fine but the other teams have some serious issues.

alasdair


----------



## silverwheel

Of the unbeatens, I don't trust Denver or Carolina, especially Denver.  And of the bottom teams, the Seahawks should end up okay.  The rest have some serious problems.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 19
Bills: 9


----------



## GenericMind

Denver sucks. Peyton Manning is completely shot and needs to retire after this year. The only reason they're winning games is because of their defense. No way in hell Denver can keep up with the other top teams in the league.


----------



## GenericMind

Did you guys see someone got shot in the head at the parking lot after the Dallas-NE game? Crazy shit.


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> is there any hope for the ... 0-5 lions ... ?



their schedule is a bit easier for the next little while, but man.  idk.


----------



## Just A Guy

alasdairm said:


> so six teams remain unbeaten: new england; cincinnati; denver; green bay; atlanta; and carolina.
> 
> are any of these pretenders or are they all legit? i gotta say (well, i would, wouldn't i) that the patriots look pretty good right now. man, i am happy i have julian edelman on my fantasy team
> 
> i 'boldly' predicted that the bengals would win the afc this year. we'll see - everybody knows dalton's ability to implode - but they look good. man, i am happy i have tyler eifert on my fantasy team
> 
> is there any hope for the 1-4 ravens, the 1-4 chiefs, the 2-3 eagles, the 0-5 lions, the 1-4 saints? the 2-3 seahawks?
> 
> i think the seahawks will be fine but the other teams have some serious issues.
> 
> alasdair



As an Eagles man, I am not confident that we'll make the playoffs this year, because I think we're too busy experimenting with bizarre tactics and plays, and feelings out players the way we should have already done during the preseason.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Did you guys see someone got shot in the head at the parking lot after the Dallas-NE game? Crazy shit.


did you read all the gory details? sounded like a nasty scene.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I didn't. I just read that there was a crowd egging on the suspect to kill the victim, then he shot him in the head. Freaking crazy.


----------



## zzz101

#onlyinAmerica 

i reckon green bay are legit af. as with NE patriots. maybe cincinnati have been lucky but I have been winning with them too


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I didn't. I just read that there was a crowd egging on the suspect to kill the victim, then he shot him in the head. Freaking crazy.


those are the gory details. really crazy.

alasdair


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Vick looking good tonight!


----------



## alasdairm

lol. not a very good game so far... bell having a good night, yards wise.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

Vick played meh until the 4th quarter. my man Ron Mexico!! I have always been a pretty big Vick fan, I think his hatred has been endemic of the way mainstream America treats black felons... but I've been at the Steelers bar all night and quite drunk and won't go on a liberal rampage

not gonna lie - this win helps my psyche and probably my team's. we need to keep up with Cinci. keep our heads above water, reach the Wildcard, and have Big Ben lead us to a Stairway 2 Seven!!


----------



## NeighborMike

axl blaze said:


> Vick played meh until the 4th quarter. my man Ron Mexico!! I have always been a pretty big Vick fan, I think his hatred has been endemic of the way mainstream America treats black felons... but I've been at the Steelers bar all night and quite drunk and won't go on a liberal rampage
> 
> not gonna lie - this win helps my psyche and probably my team's. we need to keep up with Cinci. keep our heads above water, reach the Wildcard, and have Big Ben lead us to a Stairway 2 Seven!!



It has nothing to do with him being black. Its cause some care more about animals then they do humans
Also if you pay attention to the people protesting vick are comprised 99% of white women ie peta. The 1% is an old white man who for sure disikes vick cause hes black, doubly so cause hes a felon


----------



## NeighborMike

Fun football fact

Joe black has more ruushing touchdowns than:
forte
bernard
lacy
forsett
anderson
gordon
morris
miller


----------



## GenericMind

Shit. Tyrod Taylor could be out for multiple games with an MCL sprain he got from a horse collar tackle on Sunday. Must be one tough motherfucker to still scramble for 80 yards after it happened.

Looks like EJ Manual is up to bat.


----------



## alasdairm

or josh johnson...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

lolno

The Bills just needed to get some insurance in case EJ goes down.


----------



## alasdairm

fantasy note to self: start bengals dst this week 

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

i'm so depressed about the Lions

living in Michigan sucks enough already without our football team doing so horribly

oh well


----------



## ArCi

Fuck the lions

Michigan football is back. Big game against st this weekend


----------



## pharmakos

i never could get into college ball.  idk why.

i was even going to CMU when their team was doing well.  the town was fucking nuts the day they beat MSU.


----------



## ArCi

College football is way more exciting to watch imo

Pack 110,000+ people in to the stadium and it gets that much better






The best football program in the world


----------



## jammin83

Keep amateurs out of this thread. Thanks.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> fantasy note to self: start bengals dst this week
> 
> alasdair



FAT CHANCE MOTHERFUCKERi


----------



## Nati

ArCi said:


> College football is way more exciting to watch imo
> 
> Pack 110,000+ people in to the stadium and it gets that much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best football program in the world



You mean besides Ohio state right..
Michigan is our bitchagain
And again
And again
And again


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> FAT CHANCE MOTHERFUCKERi


you said bills would crush patriots in week 2. you were wrong about that too.



alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

as an Ohio State fan, it is nice to Michigan back. it sure took em long enough

the Big Ten is overall looking pretty damn good - could have a record 11 teams to bowl season (not that getting a bowl game is really anything to brag about - but it does mean "you are average")

I really wish LeVeon Bell went to Ohio State (he is from Columbus after all). I guess tOSU was so stacked at RB it was a true after-thought, however






also I'm excited for next week cuz Ohio State's own Ryan Shazier should be back for the Steelers

see how I am tying this in with the NFL??


----------



## JackARoe

pharmakos said:


> i never could get into college ball.  idk why



I tried too, same with the CFL,  Bush League.   Although I do still check in on the Grey Cup every year.  But I think the goal for all these players would be making it to the NFL.


----------



## silverwheel

I like the CFL.  Having only 3 downs means that you never have to watch a team waste a down with a run straight into the pile - every play is going for a first down (imagine that).  It's also nice that penalties like pass interference can be challenged/reviewed.  And the CFL has much better announcers than the NFL - none of them speak in empty cliches, and the commentary is actually informative.  NFL announcers need to take lessons from them.


----------



## axl blaze

I like CFL too, but I'm biased. Heaven to me is blazing a blunt and watching sport - you should see how I get into curling. I could blather on about the interesting rule differences from NFL to CFL, but I'll save yall that...

and most of these posters not hip to NCAA football don't leave nowhere near huge football college Meccas, as a commonly seen in the Midwest and South. the fansanity gets to more extreme levels than NFL, and I live about 3 mikes away from Ohio Stadium, so the crazy runs deep in my veins


----------



## alasdairm

watkins broken ankle?

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Martavis Bryant, please stop getting caught with weed, we like seeing you here every game.

Yours truly,

The End Zone


----------



## CosmicG

Another win for Cincy. Our offense is looking great, though I would really like to see the defense tighten up a bit. Gave up way too many points to Buffalo. 

Hopefully Vontaze Burfict can clean it up a bit come December-January.


----------



## pharmakos

this lions game is going to give me a fucking aneurysm


----------



## GenericMind

What a terrible game for the Bills. Watkins & Goodwin re-injured and worse: Kyle Williams looks like he messed up his knee pretty bad.

It's the curse of Freddie Jackson!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> as an Ohio State fan, it is nice to Michigan back. it sure took em long enough
> 
> the Big Ten is overall looking pretty damn good - could have a record 11 teams to bowl season (not that getting a bowl game is really anything to brag about - but it does mean "you are average")
> 
> I really wish LeVeon Bell went to Ohio State (he is from Columbus after all). I guess tOSU was so stacked at RB it was a true after-thought, however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also I'm excited for next week cuz Ohio State's own Ryan Shazier should be back for the Steelers
> 
> see how I am tying this in with the NFL??



That play there.


----------



## pharmakos

omg lions win

whooooooooo bout damn time


----------



## GenericMind

Great, they're saying Watkins might be out a few weeks with a sprain. That means our #1 and #2(Harvin) and #3(Goodwin) receivers are out for a few weeks, our #1 RB McCoy is still hobbled, our #2 RB is out is concussion protocol. Our starting Safety was just placed on IR, as was our #2 tight end. Our starting right tackle got taken out with a concussion today so he'll be out a couple weeks, and our 4-time pro bowl defensive tackle Kyle Williams might have blown his knee out.

Thank god we the jags next week and then a BYE. We sure as fuck need it.


----------



## GenericMind

Also, holy shit the Bengals are a good team. When did that happen? Moreover, when did Andy Dalton become an amazing QB??


----------



## CosmicG

The Bengals have been good the last five years, they just haven't been able to play in big games when it matters. Andy is finally playing with confidence, which is the only thing he's been lacking throughout his career.

I say this every year but...I think Cincinnati is going to go from not having won a post-season game in 25 years to winning their first superbowl.


----------



## Nati

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> The Bengals have been good the last five years, they just haven't been able to play in big games when it matters. Andy is finally playing with confidence, which is the only thing he's been lacking throughout his career.
> 
> I say this every year but...I think Cincinnati is going to go from not having won a post-season game in 25 years to winning their first superbowl.



Slow down, I'm just as much of a bengals fan as the next guy, but we start every year hot. Yeah, this year we are blazing (insert red head joke).. But something about the post season gives us the shakes. Baby steps.. We WILL win a playoff game this year, but Super Bowl? I'd love to believe it but years and years of disappointing runs protects me from getting too over hyped.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Nati said:


> Slow down, I'm just as much of a bengals fan as the next guy, but we start every year hot. Yeah, this year we are blazing (insert red head joke).. But something about the post season gives us the shakes. Baby steps.. We WILL win a playoff game this year, but Super Bowl? I'd love to believe it but years and years of disappointing runs protects me from getting too over hyped.



As a life long Atlanta sports fan, I want to hug you.


----------



## axl blaze

Wyld 4 X said:


> Martavis Bryant, please stop getting caught with weed, we like seeing you here every game.



my brother from another mother! my dude from California just gave me a sports hernia!! welcome the fuck back!!!

I dunno how my Steelers beat the Cards, a great all-around team coached by a guy whom surely wanted revenge on the folk who 5 years ago ran him out of town. and we did it with Landry mother fucking Jones?! I've only seen Jones, a product of Boomer Sooner, in the preseason and he has always looked SO AWFUL... WTF?!

and Cinci does look good. no, they look great. their D is beyond solid (as per usual), they have 2 more than capable RBs, and for once Andy Dalton is actually making a high percentage of _accurate_ throws downfield. hate to say it as a Steelers fan, but the Bungles will more than likely win the AFC North (by default of Big Ben being injured IMO)

some dude here is surprised that Cinci is good? wot m8? they have been solid for like 5 years (built on a foundation of great D play). only problem is that Dalton formerly hasn't elevated his play to where he can make big plays for big chunks of yards, consistently. well, so far this year that has changed

one time the Bengals won the AFC North, only for the Steelers to win the Super Bowl. I certainly hope that happens this year, as I expect Pitt to secure the #5 Wild Card spot, easily when Big Ben comes back. I hope that Dalton returns to his sloppy, unsure form in the playoffs... as he has every year his team has made it

regardless, congrats to Cinci for your undefeated record. I am excited that when my Steelers face off against ya'll that Big Ben apparently will be back. may the best team win


----------



## zzz101

It's all good, J. Hayne, you'll make it my brah. jjust a bad game from which you've learned. either way good performance from teh 49ers. although can we agree the Ravens are shit so that win doesn't mean much. still keep kicking ass!@

CINCI 

Miami fuck them.

NEW ENGLAND !! damn bl, i saw 30 seconds left or something, then the Colts scored a td. Costing the spread bt nt the game. MY GAWD


----------



## neversickanymore

6 and 0 going into the bye week.. thats fkn amazing.   Way to go Pack.


----------



## cj

Season is pretty much on the line tonight for the Eagles.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 19
Bills: 9

Rams had a bye week and the Bills still couldn't gain any ground.


----------



## GenericMind

Dude I'm already giving up on winning that bet. A bunch of stuff came out in the local news after this week's game about how the Bills defensive line is pissed because Rex Ryan's scheme has been ineffective and is wasting the talent of that unit. And it's true. You have one of the most physical dlines in the league that specializes in getting after the QB and distrupting in the backfield, and you rush 3 of them and drop Mario Williams back in coverage???? Insanity.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Rex Ryan is an over rated coach?

Who would have thunk it?


----------



## cj

Man I was really down on Chip Kelly at the beginning of the year and we still have problems. But its looking like we very well may win this division. If we can ever get the Oline going we will be a pretty damn good team!


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> Rex Ryan is an over rated coach?
> 
> Who would have thunk it?



Maybe he should let the defensive coordinator call the defensive schemes.


----------



## silverwheel

Why are there so many NFL coaches who stubbornly stick to their schemes even when it's a misuse of their personnel?  Scott Linehan pulled this kind of crap when he was the head coach of the Rams - he kept calling these BS hitch n'go routes with late-career Isaac Bruce and Torry Holt as his wide recievers.  Even in their prime neither Holt or Bruce ever had the kind of speed that would make these plays work - you need someone with kick return speed to pull this off, someone like Az Hakim, though he wasn't on the team by that time.  Holt and Bruce were crafty, precise route runners, and Linehan never really altered his offense to take advantage of that.  Steve Spagnuolo, another failed Rams coach, did the same kind of thing in his one year as DC of the Saints - sticking to his usual play calls even though the Saints personnel was all wrong for it.  Not surprisingly, they finished near the bottom of the league that year.  Or the way Josh McDaniels blew up the offense in Denver even though it was still productive, just because it wasn't "his" kind of offense.

I will never understand why there aren't more coaches who are well-versed in several different schemes, and adjust accordingly to fit their personnel.  It's all about whether the player is a fit for the coach's scheme, instead of whether the coach can adapt to his players' strengths.


----------



## GenericMind

Rex Ryan is doing the same thing to the Bills' Dline as Doug Marrone did to their Oline last year. It's maddening.

And you have players complaining about "communication issues" on defense that cause big passes to be given up because the cover schemes are complex and things move too fast when the opposing offense goes no-huddle.

Hey Rex, maybe just keep things simple and let the talent on your defense do the winning instead of outsmarting yourself with these stupid complicated schemes.


----------



## Kittycat5

GenericMind said:


> Great, they're saying Watkins might be out a few weeks with a sprain. That means our #1 and #2(Harvin) and #3(Goodwin) receivers are out for a few weeks, our #1 RB McCoy is still hobbled, our #2 RB is out is concussion protocol. Our starting Safety was just placed on IR, as was our #2 tight end. Our starting right tackle got taken out with a concussion today so he'll be out a couple weeks, and our 4-time pro bowl defensive tackle Kyle Williams might have blown his knee out.
> 
> Thank god we the jags next week and then a BYE. We sure as fuck need it.



At least you dont have to play a FB on your D-line.


----------



## Kittycat5

crimsonjunk said:


> Season is pretty much on the line tonight for the Eagles.



That may have been one of the worst football games I ever watched last night. A good team would have put 50 up on the Giants yesterday and breezed by Philly.


----------



## cj

Kittycat5 said:


> That may have been one of the worst football games I ever watched last night. A good team would have put 50 up on the Giants yesterday and breezed by Philly.


Agreed. The Eagles are not a good football team. I am glad we won but the best case scenario is another first round playoff loss. Kind of disheartening. I really think Chip Kelly needs to be fired. Experiment failed IMO.


----------



## Kittycat5

Yeah, Kelly has failed and it is not so much his system, but his lack of eye or experience in getting the right professional players to effectively execute it and (even moreseo, I could forgive one year of bad player selection) not even utilizing the players he did chose properly.

Both Ray Lewis before the game and Gruden during it commented on how east-west the run plays are and how Murray is not that type of back. It was so obvious how true these comments were. He runs 15 yards before even attempting to go forward on half the plays. 

And Bradford is so bad. I would play Sanchez, no joke.


----------



## axl blaze

Win seals it: Steelers are contenders when Ben Roethlisberger returns (E$PN.com)

just as I predicted before the season started. most impressive how they have remained contenders through a slew of injuries, tho...

could the Steelers win the mediocre AFC this year? a Wild Card spot is a solid bet; there is no parity in the NFL this year. chances are the teams fighting for the other Wild Card spots are the Bills and Jests, and they play one another twice. the Broncos offense is horrible, the Pats D is average at best and the Bengals have... Dalton

Steelers are one healthy kicker and no suspensions and no injuries away from flirting with 6 - 0. close only counts in horseshoes & hand grenades, so I'll take the 4 - 2


----------



## alasdairm

average defense is not a problem when you have one of the best offenses in the league. patriots had an average-ish defense last year and i think they did ok.

alasdair


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

The Cowboys I thought had a pretty good chance of having a great year until the Romo injury.  I'm not really a Cowboys fan but I thought Romo had a strong start and was exhibiting that he is truly a pretty good QB.  I hope Dallas hangs in there and is able to get a playoff spot if Romo comes back and finishes the year strong.  It's possible given the state of their division.


----------



## jammin83

What's up with the Kep and the 9ers? 

They were looking almost as bad as Miami earlier in the season.


----------



## phr

Fucking Buffalo, down 21-3 to Jacksonville. I might have to drop their D.


----------



## GenericMind

A sack/fumble/TD, a pick 6, and then another INT that turns into a TD all within 3 minutes. I think the whole "Is EJ good enough to be a starter?" question will finally be laid to rest among Bills fans(he still had a lot of supporters). He's a fucking dumpster fire.

I still expect the Bills to win the game, though. The defense will need to make some big plays and turn the ball over some. The Jags are still not a good team, so a comeback is still in the cards.

I feel bad for anyone dumb enough to have started EJ Manual in fantasy this week. I know there are definitely some Bills fans out there that did.


----------



## MikeOekiM

the bills defense has been pathetic so far too imo. 30 yard td run by yeldon, some games he's only gotten 30 rush yards all game. and he already has the most fantasy points in a single game hes had all year

all the talk about rex ryans shitty play calling, im seeing the bills defenders struggling to make tackles.


----------



## GenericMind

Inexcusable imo. It's the curse of Freddie Jackson, man. They should have never cut my boy.


----------



## alasdairm

big 4-down stop on the goal line by the bills defense. good response by jags holding bills to the field goal.

bills are not out of this by a long shot. too bad mccoy just turned it over again.

alasdair


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

Haha, great showing for the NFL in England today...  Really putting our best foot forward with this matchup.


----------



## GenericMind

What the fuck is a peel back block penalty??? I thought that was an awesome block by Woods on that McCoy run/fumble.


----------



## alasdairm

well this got interesting. that 2-point conversion could be huge.

alasdair


----------



## phr

Oh wow, I tune back in and the Bills are up 31-27.


----------



## GenericMind

GenericMind said:


> I still expect the Bills to win the game, though. The defense will need to make some big plays and turn the ball over some. The Jags are still not a good team, so a comeback is still in the cards.





phr said:


> Oh wow, I tune back in and the Bills are up 31-27.



I said this when it was 27-3


----------



## GenericMind

Horrible PI call leads to a Jag's TD. Shocker.


----------



## alasdairm

bortles to hurns - great touchdown pass and catch.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> bortles to hurns - great touchdown pass and catch.
> 
> alasdair



Shouldn't even have happened. That Pass Interference call on Nickel Robey 2 plays prior was terrible. That drive should have been over.


----------



## alasdairm

could have. should have. would have.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Motherfucker.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Fucking lolz


----------



## phr

GenericMind said:


> Horrible PI call leads to a Jag's TD. Shocker.


qft


----------



## ChickenScratch

I love a good referee call out.  You just lost to the jags.  One blown call wasn't the issue here.  That shit was funny as fuck and I like (feel sorry) the Bills


----------



## GenericMind

Right. That completely incorrect call(is anyone disputing it wasn't a horrible call?) that extends a drive that, when over, would have been game over. Didn't have an impact at the game at all.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah those 4 turnovers by the bills and 2 defensive touchdowns by the jags probably didn't have any impact on the game

Horrible calls happen every week, I'm surprised there isn't more talk about it. Nobody complains until it's their team. Was just a couple weeks ago that the refs decided to not make a call even after reviewing it in the booth during the Seahawks/Lions game. 

That was the most bullshit I have ever seen. Seahawks should be 2-5


----------



## GenericMind

They were still winning with a couple minutes to go despite those things that happened earlier, weren't they?


----------



## GenericMind

Don't even answer that question you smarmy fuck. I don't want to have to give myself a warning.


----------



## ArCi

Lol rex is embarrassing


He's complaining about "static" hahah


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> Right. That completely incorrect call(is anyone disputing it wasn't a horrible call?) that extends a drive that, when over, would have been game over. Didn't have an impact at the game at all.




Dude.  You lost to quite possibly the worst team in football.  Actually, maybe yall are the worst team in football.


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> They were still winning with a couple minutes to go despite those things that happened earlier, weren't they?



Things that happen in the 1st half don't have an impact on the game? Not many teams can get a W with 4 turnovers. The jags are so bad that the Bills actually had a chance, and couldn't get it done.


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> Dude.  You lost to quite possibly the worst team in football.  Actually, maybe yall are the worst team in football.



Dude. We were playing with a backup QB. That's kind of a big factor. Like, the biggest factor in any game usually? Nevermind we were also missing half of our starting offensive line, our top 2 receivers, our #2 RB, our starting strong safety, our Pro-Bowl defensive tackle, and our #2 TE. 

But yeah, today's loss definitely means they're the worst team in the league. 8)


----------



## ChickenScratch

You lost to the Jags, bro.  You guys fucking suck.  I'm sorry it melts the fuck out of you.


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> You lost to the Jags, bro.  You guys fucking suck.  I'm sorry it melts the fuck out of you.



Suck my dick. 3 and 15, drive ends and the game is over. And then this "Pass Interference" that gives them a first down leading to the go-ahead touchdown.

https://twitter.com/billsmafiagrip/status/658328593764851713


----------



## ChickenScratch

This is awesome.  Blame it on the refs and injuries, bro.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> https://twitter.com/billsmafiagrip/status/658328593764851713



Holy.fucking.shit

If you like to watch grown men cry on the Internet, click that fucking gold right there


----------



## GenericMind

Heaven forbid fans of small market teams are sick of losing games on bullshit calls.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> Heaven forbid fans of small market teams are sick of losing games on bullshit calls.



Brother, I'm an Atlanta sports fan.  I've been crying since the early 80's.  You lost because your team is a mess.  Not because of a bad call.


----------



## phr

That was a nice looking drive by the Jets, up 10-3.


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> Brother, I'm an Atlanta sports fan.  I've been crying since the early 80's.  You lost because your team is a mess.  Not because of a bad call.



They'll be fine after the BYE week when everyone is back. Still pisses me off. Fucking EJ.


----------



## ChickenScratch

The only thing the upsets me about the whole situation is that Alasdairm is giggling and fuck that guy


----------



## GenericMind

phr said:


> That was a nice looking drive by the Jets, up 10-3.



I'm done watching football for the day but a Jets victory over the Pats would brighten my day a little.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Now let's move on to my own struggle.  MIKE WHERE ARE YOU?   We suck ass.  Not like bills ass suck, but pretty bad ass suck


----------



## GenericMind

I thought you were a Falcons fan? They're 5-1 man!


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> I thought you were a Falcons fan? They're 5-1 man!



Matt Ryan fucking sucks 

We might limp out way into the playoffs, but then we'll just get all Atlanta and stuff.


----------



## GenericMind

Well at least you'll probably make it. Might be tough though. NFC looks WAYYYY more competitive than the AFC this year. Bills might even be able to squeak in with 9 wins this year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Carolina makes me real nervous.  But we just suck.  So it doesn't even matter.


----------



## ChickenScratch

God damn Freeman is a stud, though


----------



## GenericMind

Freeman is a freak of nature. The guy in my fantasy league that picked up him is the only undefeated team in the league, and the dude doesn't even watch football lmao.

Man Robey(the Bills player that got called for that PI) must be realllyyy pissed. You're not allowed to criticize the refs. It's actually in their contracts. This tweet will cost him a $10k fine without a doubt.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I am melting my fucking tits off right now


----------



## GenericMind

Man if ATL loses to the Titan's backup QB, that's gotta be almost as bad as losing to the Jags with a backup QB.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> Man if ATL loses to the Titan's backup QB, that's gotta be almost as bad as losing to the Jags with a backup QB.



We got this, jigga.  We're easily the best team in the NFL.  Just call the season.  We're super bowl champs 100%


----------



## ChickenScratch

This game has been like watching one of those super dope SEC defensive struggle games.  Meaning, boring as fuck.  Two awful teams on the field today.  But at least we didn't lose to the jags.  We might lose to the Titans and mettenberger, though.  If that happens I'm gonna hang myself from the oak tree out back.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Thank you zack mettenberger.  What a bitch ass slap fight this was.  6-1 baby.  MIKE CUM HUG UNCLE CHICKEN!


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## GenericMind

They just said on NFL Network that the PI call on Robey was the worst game-defining call so far this entire season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> They just said on NFL Network that the PI call on Robey was the worst game-defining call so far this entire season.



Keep pointing fingers away from the real problem.  Blake Bortles, bro.  Yikes.

What a come back by the skins.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Joe Buck is really trying to give this beard thing a try.  I want to smash his fucking face in


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> Keep pointing fingers away from the real problem.  Blake Bortles, bro.  Yikes.



Actually it the NFL Network that just said that. Barely beating the Titan's backup QB is just as pathetic as losing to the Jags while missing your top 3 most important offensive players. Worry about your own team's "real problem."


----------



## ArCi

Didn't you guys barely beat the Titans 14-13



ChickenScratch said:


> Joe Buck is really trying to give this beard thing a try.  I want to smash his fucking face in



lol


----------



## jammin83

Fuck the skins. I can't believe tampa blew a 24 point lead. Their d sucks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

GenericMind said:


> Actually it the NFL Network that just said that. Barely beating the Titan's backup QB is just as pathetic as losing to the Jags while missing your top 3 most important offensive players. Worry about your own team's "real problem."



Dude.  You guys suck.  It's okay.  So do the Falcons.  Just quit pointing fingers away from the fact that you suck, it's an ugly look on you.  You're smarter than this


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> Dude.  You guys suck.  It's okay.  So do the Falcons.  Just quit pointing fingers away from the fact that you suck, it's an ugly look on you.  You're smarter than this



That's bullshit. Of course we suck with a backup QB. How do you think the Falcons would look with Julio Jones out, Roddy White out, and Sean Renfree playing QB?


----------



## Kittycat5

Its not exactly fair GM as the difference between Ryan and Renfree is greater than Taylor and Manuel.


----------



## ChickenScratch

He's just being a bills fan.  I respect that.


----------



## GenericMind

Kittycat5 said:


> Its not exactly fair GM as the difference between Ryan and Renfree is greater than Taylor and Manuel.



Disagree. Before he got hurt Tyrod was top 10 in TDs, Passer Rating, and top 5 in completion percentage through the first 4 weeks. EJ Manual just had a sack/fumble/touchdown, pick six, and another INT that led to a TD all in under 3 minutes. The drop-off from Tyrod to EJ is significant.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Neat.  You're the bills


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I'm done watching football for the day but a Jets victory over the Pats would brighten my day a little.


nah.






alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

ChickenScratch said:


> Neat.  You're the bills



Neat. What's your point?



alasdairm said:


> nah.
> 
> alasdair



That's alright, I was supposed to be rooting for the Patriots anyway. It looks like the Jets are going to be one of our contenders for a wildcard. I just can't bring myself to root for them, though.


----------



## silverwheel

Attended the Rams game today, and our D just made the Browns look silly.  Four forced fumbles, a defensive touchdown on the Browns' first possession, four sacks, and the Browns took a bunch of holding penalties as well.  If we had a strong passing game, we could have put up at least 40 points on them, but the Rams offense really struggled in the first half.  Jared Cook fumbled his only catch of the day, and really needs to be a healthy scratch for a game or two to send a message to him.  I was worried at halftime, since we had a chance to pull away and we didn't.  When Zuerlein missed a chip shot field goal, I started thinking it would end badly.  But once Gurley got going, that was it for the Browns.  And Gurley looks really good - dude can get back up to speed after changing direction like a mofo.

Loved how Johnny Football took a slide short of the first down marker on fourth down.  Nicely done.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I mean, I dunno, you're just wide right, brah 

Come back to earth


----------



## GenericMind

silverwheel said:


> Attended the Rams game today, and our D just made the Browns look silly.  Four forced fumbles, a defensive touchdown on the Browns' first possession, four sacks, and the Browns took a bunch of holding penalties as well.  If we had a strong passing game, we could have put up at least 40 points on them, but the Rams offense really struggled in the first half.  Jared Cook fumbled his only catch of the day, and really needs to be a healthy scratch for a game or two to send a message to him.  I was worried at halftime, since we had a chance to pull away and we didn't.  When Zuerlein missed a chip shot field goal, I started thinking it would end badly.  But once Gurley got going, that was it for the Browns.  And Gurley looks really good - dude can get back up to speed after changing direction like a mofo.
> 
> Loved how Johnny Football took a slide short of the first down marker on fourth down.  Nicely done.



Don't even tell me how many sacks they got today. I can't take any more heartbreak.




ChickenScratch said:


> I mean, I dunno, you're just wide right, brah
> 
> Come back to earth



Dude that was 25 years ago. Come on now, "you're smarter than that."


----------



## ChickenScratch

Let's hug it out.  I don't even know what it's like to win a super bowl 

I like that oaktown is raping the DWE's.  Stay hard, motherfuckers


----------



## GenericMind

lmao the Raiders/Chargers game is the sole highlight of this dreary day for me.  DWE probably isn't even a chargers fan anymore.


----------



## Kittycat5

Are people complaining about Rex yet GM?


----------



## GenericMind

Oh yeah. They're blaming him(and probably rightly so) for the defense seeming to have regressed so much since last season. Mainly his defensive schemes. They don't appear to be suited to his players. At all.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Matt cassel just had two really good passes.  I'm glad the Falcons kicked both of these bitches asses on the road


----------



## JackARoe

Was getting pissed at the Giants until Dwayne Harris did a 100 yard touchdown on a kick off.  I remember him from the Cowboys.

Damn football, still biting my nails.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> DWE probably isn't even a chargers fan anymore.


he was never a fan. just a fan boy.

i'm pretty glad i picked up and started the rams d in my other ff league. 6 points allowed, 4 sacks, four fumbles recovered and a td. nice.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah they've been fucking beast. Good pickup. Bills D has let me down in fantasy so far.

I'm confident the Bills will look great after the BYE when we get most of our starters back. I'm glad the Jets and Miami are peaking now because those are games later on the Bills are going to have to win for a WC spot.


----------



## alasdairm

some rex ryan gems from january:

"_I know it’s been 15 years since the Bills made the playoffs. Well get ready, man, we’re going. We are going._" - time will tell.
"_I know we’ll lead the league in defense. That’s just the way it goes._" - pretty average so far.
"_Start preparing that we’re going to be playing games in January._" - time will tell.
"_We will not be pushed around. In fact, we’re going to be the bullies._" - nah.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

People in Buffalo are already sick of his "Gems" and it's only been 7 weeks. Results are the only thing that matter around here.

But like I said, the BYE week came at the perfect time. Once we get our starters back we'll be on a roll again. Tyrod in particular. Before he got hurt most sports sites had the Bills ranked 7th-ish in all the power rankings.


----------



## alasdairm

maybe he should talk less and do more...

take a leaf out of bill belichick's book 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Well us Bills fans didn't mind the talking because we were sure he could come in here and field an insanely dominant defense. I mean regardless of what you think of the Bills as a whole, the pure talent on the defense is undeniable. The entire defensive line consists of multi-year Pro-bowlers with double-digit sacks in each of the past two years. Our top 2 corners have been rated as 2 of the best in the entire season so far, and Rex was supposed to be some defensive genius. Yet here we are not even halfway through the season and you have 3 veterans on the defense calling out Rex's defensive playcalling, and results that are FAR below our expectations.

So that honeymoon is over with. He better start putting up or shutting the hell up.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> ...the pure talent on the defense is undeniable.


yep. but what use is talent if they can't get it done?





GenericMind said:


> Yet here we are not even halfway through the season...and results that are FAR below our expectations.


so weird because that never happened at the jets.

wait.

nevermind.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

alasdairm said:


> yep. but what use is talent if they can't get it done?



 Potential is what is on your resume that gets you in the door. Talent is what keeps you in a job.

So far I see neither from the Bills D


----------



## ChickenScratch

I was hoping the Falcons got Rex instead of Quinn.  I think I was wrong in wanting that

#quinning


----------



## ChickenScratch

My buddy that lives in Kansas city said he shut the bar down with Big Ben and Vick last night.  That's pretty awesome.  I hope Big Ben got all rape'y


----------



## GenericMind

One Thousand Words said:


> Potential is what is on your resume that gets you in the door. Talent is what keeps you in a job.
> 
> So far I see neither from the Bills D



I hope you're talking about Rex and not the defensive roster. They've already proven they're elite talents.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills fans appear to be not so happy.

https://twitter.com/Jake_DJ3K/status/658293150038007808/video/1


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 23
Bills: 11


----------



## cj

God I wanted throw something through me TV screen last night. Eagles offense is just terrible to only score 16 points when your defense contributes 3 ints is just inexcusable. Sad thing is with how piss poor the NFC east is we may be in the playoff hunt at least another month. I don't know how much more of this frustration I can take,


----------



## axl blaze

Big Ben coming back this week!


----------



## alasdairm

was he in jail for raep?

alasdair


----------



## NeighborMike

alasdairm said:


> was he in jail for raep?
> 
> alasdair



no, you cant rape when youre good raping knee is hurt


----------



## alasdairm

maybe it was just an aggravated sexual assault...

alasdair


----------



## NeighborMike

Also generic!

Shout out to having the first QB in history to lose in 3 different continents


----------



## silverwheel

Come on, Baltimore, put a stripe on those pants already.


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## pharmakos

^ the REAL reason that they don't want coaches to be able to challenge penalties?


----------



## NeighborMike

What is it? Videos down


----------



## alasdairm

what a whiny video. at 1:54 the guy is clearly down and the ball has not crossed the plane. i stopped watching then...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> bengals win the afc
> bills make it to the afc championship game
> chargers finish 4th in their division
> raiders finish with a better record than the 49ers


6 or 7 games in. let's check in.

1. bengals are 7-0. pretty hot on offense and better than average on defense. long way to go and they've stumbled at the end in the past, but they are looking good.

2. oh, the bills. well, they've had injuries - including their starting qb who was looking good. they get a bye this week then 3 divisional matchups against a resurgent miami, one of the best defenses in the league in the jets and the cream of the afc, new england patriots. we'll know in 4 weeks if the bills are for real.

3. chargers currently 4th in the division at 2-5. based on their remaining games, i'd say 4th place with a 5-11 record is likely.

4. raiders are 3-3 and heating up. if their defense can find a way to stop handing scores to tight-ends, they'll be in better shape. carr, cooper and murray are the foundation of an impressive offense. 7-9 or 8-8 i think.

49ers are 2-5 and looking pretty shaky on both sides of the ball. 5-11 finish.

alasdair


----------



## cj

I am just in a depression after the Eagles game Sunday night. Once Tony Romo comes back the Cowboys are going to walk away with the NFC East. There will have to be some tough decisions in Philly this offseason.


----------



## Just A Guy

I watched the game from my buddy's house in Colorado. Incidentally, I played him in fantasy football that week. (And won.) They played an undefeated team and lost. Not surprising, since our team isn't the best this year (for sure). Personally, the Chip Kelly experiment needs to end, and we need to play some NFL for once. Jason Peters getting hurt again didn't make me feel any better, either. Thank goodness for the bye next week.


----------



## phr

I don't think the experiment is going to end unless he has a truly abysmal season or two, which is why I want them to lose. Sam. Fucking. Bradford. Fucking hell, at least he's getting paid handsomely.


----------



## axl blaze

I'll be the 1st to admit the Bengals look damn great right now. they've always had a superb defense, a handful of offensive playmakers, and if Dalton isn't giving up games then they should win more often than not

as a Steelers fan I'm pretty much resigned to winning a sure Wild Card spot right now. and let's just say that I would love to play the Bengals in the playoffs this year


----------



## alasdairm

some good matchups this weekend. bengals vs. steelers; seahawks vs. cowboys; packers vs. broncos

are your steelers going to beat the undefeated bengals, jim? at least it's in pittsburgh...

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Steelers beat the Bengals?

Not this year.


----------



## axl blaze

in the regular season the Bengals always have a chance. in the playoffs? smart money would rest on Big Ben

I wonder if he is going to have to work out some kinks or will be right back to form? at least he has Brown and Bell to take loads off of his shoulders

anyways - I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Nati

Any team poses a threat to the bengals in the post season right now, I'll be honest. We are and always have been shaky in the playoffs. The steelers certainly could give us a run come postseason. Which I assume would be our matchup given Big Ben can pull them out of the rut they've found theirselves in. Landry Jones looks god awful.. I'm actually a pretty big fan of Big Ben he went to college 15 mins from my house, so when the bengals are stinkin as usual they're always my #2.


----------



## Nati

Sports center trolling Dan Cambell XD
Haha I love it. Can their turnaround really be attributed to him completely? I mean come on all he's really done is work the play action pass, which will last maybe one or two more games.


----------



## axl blaze

nice to see an honest Bengals fan. you're a division rival to me, but I do appreciate smooth defensive play, in Roger Goodell's NFL even more than ever, so I have been keeping tabs of the Bengals

the thing you have in your favor is that again, we're divisional opponents. it's always hard to guess what's going to happen then - unless you're lucky and are in the AFC South or AFC East

shaky ground, sure. but Big Ben getting his ankle rolled on is a good excuse as any. and yes Landry Jones fucking sucks; I was truly surprised to see his two TD performance against the Cards - though that was more Maravis Bryant than anything else

yeah I'm from Columbus, which makes my Big Ben fandom even more supreme. just wish he went to Ohio State, though that means the Steelers wouldn't have stolen him, I suppose?


----------



## alasdairm

pats brought the dolphins back to earth. pats defense hold the dolphins to 15 yards rushing. pats offense rolls - good night for brady, lewis and edelman.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I had to skip the game because for the second week in a row it would be beneficial to the Bills to see the Pats win, and I can't bring myself to root for them.


----------



## jammin83

Good games going on today. 

As a Denver fan, you are always a little nervous about Denver having one of those games that just goes to shit entirely. Confident about our D, but the offense has been shaky at best. O line needs some serious work and gotta get our run game going. 

Either way, we find out if Denver is a competitor this year or not. At least we're at home.

Sick, your boys are going down!


----------



## pharmakos

i'm glad i didn't wake up early enough to watch the Lions play in London


----------



## phr

NYG vs NO game has been enjoyable, even though my ff opponent has Brees.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## JackARoe

Giants/Saints both pounding it.  Games like this take too much out of me. It is over already?


----------



## SKL

Man Geno Smith is such a fucking bum. Remember how Jets fans were talking about his getting punched in the face and going out for 6(?) weeks was the best thing that could've happened to the team? Well Fitzgerald has an injury now, hand, outlook unclear as yet, how long are we going to be stuck with this guy ...  No such thing as a touchdown in the first half and the fucking raiders up 21-3. i'm in bed with a back injury but at least i got some good drugs to soothe the pain of both the injury and having to watch Geno Smith.


----------



## alasdairm

good times 

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Giants lost
Jets on their way to getting BTFO, defense not coming through, Geno not completing shit and throwing interceptions
Mets face possible (likely?) elimination tonight

Not a great day for New York sports.


----------



## ArCi

Lol the refs completely ignore the rules for the Seahawks again. This shit is ridiculous

Stuff like this happens every single week. Is this just a part of the NFL now?


----------



## jammin83

That dude got lit up. 

Hope he's ok...


----------



## ArCi

Yea that was scary


----------



## CosmicG

That Cincinnati game was hard to watch, but I'll take the win.


----------



## zzz101

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> That Cincinnati game was hard to watch, but I'll take the win.



Big grats bro.

gotta give it up for them. They have proven more than enough already.

i still think NE will win the super bowl 20 16 tho


----------



## jammin83

How bout them Broncos dudes?!? Next up...pats in week 12 at mile high. 

7-0 with a new head coach. Things are starting to shape up. Different team than in years past. If we can keep this up through the playoffs we might have a shot. 

Boards awful quiet after all that shit talking a week or two ago.


----------



## NeighborMike

I dunno man, no matter what any peyton manning does I always have it in my mind he is one of the losingest post season qbs ever
I hate to say that about someone so great but it is what it is, i dont believe he has a chance to win a superbowl until monday morning when hes won it


----------



## neversickanymore

God damn broncos came to play.

I hope they crush NE.

Forgot how much it sucks to loose.


----------



## alasdairm

this ind vs. car game is awful to watch...

alasdair


----------



## SKL

It sure is. I actually put a bet on the Colts because I think they can manage to cover, at least, but this is just sloppiness left and right. Rain isn't helping. And what the hell was that that the camera was panning to where the police were looking at some people who were like grappling with ropes off one of the edges of one of the tiers of seats? (The right word is escaping me at the moment but you know what I mean ...) Now watch Luck manage to fuck himself out of this possession on turnover and then they'll have to punt it away ....

edited to add: yeah it happened ... holy shit that was how crap a punt and how long a return ... almost back where they started ffs.

edited to add: touchdown. now the Colts need to do something. cover at least plzkthx.

What a mess of a game.

edited to add: ...and Andrew Luck gets his second wind and we're going into overtime


----------



## jammin83

Yeah, rough game. It must have been hard to watch that guy drop that pass if you are a Carolina fan. What was the spread? You gonna cover?


----------



## SKL

5.5 so unless Carolina gets a TD in OT I will cover but they just got an interception so, yeah ... we will see

Already hit on over 48

edit to add:

and I just hit by Carolina winning by a field goal



SKL said:


> Might put a buck on the colts at +5.5.





jammin83 said:


> I wouldn't bet anything on the colts.


----------



## jammin83

Whatever. 

Sloppiest game I've ever seen. There was like 7 turnovers.


----------



## SKL

Oh yeah, it was terrible, sloppy football all around. No doubt about that. Just giving a hard time


----------



## mal3volent

Carolina never gets any pretty wins. I'll take 7-0, though. People around here are pretty excited about this team.


----------



## axl blaze

congrats CG - it was a stereotypical AFC North game. both teams played great defense, but in the end, Cinci played better defense

honestly, I guess this is just not Pittsburgh's year? this game marked the 1st time that all 3 stand-outs Big Ben, LeVeon Bell, and Antonio Brown would be playing together all season long! and the Steelers looked awesome in the 1st half... until... LeVeon Bell gets injured for the rest of the season. dammit FUCK. I have never not once complained about injuries, but this year I am giving myself a pass

instead of rightfully fighting for that 7th Super Bowl trophy, Pittsburgh is deemed to repeat last year's efforts when LeVeon Bell got hurt (against Cincinnati), and had to sit out for 1st round playoffs - Steelers will make the #6 on the back of Big Ben, but are doomed to an early exit without their team MVP LeVeon Bell

this just isn't our season. is it me or are their a gawd awful amount of injuries this year in the NFL? and I thought Roger Goodell was supposed to be rectifying that issue in his pussification of the sport of football?


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 26
Bills: 11


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Keenan Allen out for the season 

Such a shame he was on pace to break some records this season 

Chargers are fucking cursed with the injury bug 

Fuuuuuck


----------



## alasdairm

chargers suck balls. 4th in the division (as i predicted). we'll see where they finish but it's not looking good...

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Battle of Ohio tomorrow, Manziel is about to get lit up.


----------



## alasdairm

too bad josh mccown isn't playing. i would have enjoyed that game.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

i think dolphins vs. bills is a big game for both teams this weekend. dolphins were getting it back together before they were dismantled by the pats. bills get back taylor.

the team that wins will be at 4-4 with work to do. the loser goes to 3-5 and is probably done for the season looking at the remaining games.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Solid win against Cleveland, I expected nothing less. Beat Buffalo Monday night and the Bengals are 9-0 going against Carson Palmer Sunday night. I'm ready for the playoffs. This is our year.


----------



## alasdairm

bengals look great but they're not going to go unbeaten. which game(s) will they lose?

i predict they'll lose to arizona and denver.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i think dolphins vs. bills is a big game for both teams this weekend. dolphins were getting it back together before they were dismantled by the pats. bills get back taylor.
> 
> the team that wins will be at 4-4 with work to do. the loser goes to 3-5 and is probably done for the season looking at the remaining games.
> 
> alasdair



With Taylor back the Bills are going to destroy the Dolphins. Again.


----------



## alasdairm

i have andrew luck and tyrod taylor in my other league. i'll be starting taylor and rooting for the bills 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Heck yeah


----------



## CosmicG

alasdairm said:


> bengals look great but they're not going to go unbeaten. which game(s) will they lose?
> 
> i predict they'll lose to arizona and denver.
> 
> alasdair



I agree Ali, those are definitely cincinnati's toughest games going into the rest of the season, and it doesn't help that they are both away games. Also anytime the Bengals play the Steelers I get nervous.

I will be happy with the season as long as we win ONE playoff game. If we can get passed that first game then who knows what will happen. If we don't get to the second round then the entire season will be a total dissapointment regardless of the regular season record. I have faith.


----------



## neversickanymore

Pack getting their ass kicked.. defensive backfield is in shambles..  putting on a clinic on how not to play on third down..  embarrassing shit.


----------



## jammin83

Ya rough game for the packs.

Jax had the jets but there were a couple terrible calls. Got lucky, but yeah, the jets still suck.

Looking forward to crushing the colts pretty soon.


----------



## jammin83

Might have spoke too soon. Rogers coming back.


----------



## neversickanymore

Almost pulled it off.. at least there were clear signs of life at the end.. another long week after a loss.  Ug.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

great game Pittsburgh. we almost had it.


----------



## GenericMind

Karlos Williams is a beast of an RB. He was out for 3 weeks with a nasty concussion and he still has 6 TDs. He's also the first player in NFL history to have a TD in every one of his first 5 games. Posted about him before the season started, said he'd be bowling people over. When I went to training camp and saw him I thought he was a linebacker. Dude's huge.

Tyrod Taylor only had 1 incompletion today. Only passed 12 times but after his first pass he connected on 11 in a row. Not bad for his 5th ever start. And of course I bench Watkins on his career day.

If they beat the Jets on Thursday they'll be sitting pretty for a wildcard spot.


----------



## mal3volent

So that Packers interception call was bullshit, right?


----------



## ArCi

[video=youtube_share;4hScgyXu_9c]http://youtu.be/4hScgyXu_9c[/video]


----------



## GenericMind

Also, Tyrod Taylor has the highest completion percentage of any starting QB in the NFL right now and ranked #6 for QB rating.


----------



## neversickanymore

Fix is in on Dallas


----------



## alasdairm

not really...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind




----------



## silverwheel

True, but they're still not getting many sacks.

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 27
Bills: 13


----------



## GenericMind

lol I'll take a Bills victory over winning our sack bet any day of the week.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

And in other news, being a Dolphins fan is still terrible. 

Back to you, Chuck.


----------



## SKL

GenericMind said:
			
		

> Bills
> Bills
> Bills








Truly, this man is a master troll:



> *Rex Ryan to name IK Enemkpali, who broke Geno Smith's jaw, Bills captain vs. Jets*
> 
> IK Enemkpali punched Geno Smith three months ago, and now Rex Ryan is throwing in a symbolic jab just for good measure. Enemkpali will be a captain against the Jets when Ryan, now the Bills coach, and the outside linebacker take on their former team on Thursday at MetLife Stadium.
> 
> “I’ll get ripped, whatever,” Ryan said of his decision to make Enemkpali a captain. “I do this all the time.”
> 
> Oh yes — Hurricane Ryan is coming back into town.
> 
> “Typical Rex,” Brandon Marshall said. “That’s a Rex Ryan move. Are you guys surprised?
> 
> “Love it,” Marshall added. “He has the balls to do it.”
> 
> Not everyone may be so keen. After all, Enemkpali did deck Smith so hard in the locker room that he broke the quarterback’s jaw. Enemkpali was immediately cut by the Jets and scooped up by Ryan on waivers.
> 
> The incident essentially derailed Smith’s career. He had been the starter at the time. But after a disagreement over $600 led to the Enemkpali punch, the Jets had to turn to Ryan Fitzpatrick at quarterback. When Fitzpatrick played well and the Jets got out to a hot start, Smith remained as the backup even when healthy.
> 
> (_continues..._)








I think that this move is hilarious (and furthermore still maintain that we should give Enemkpali a medal ... Geno being out for 6 weeks and this is probably a significant factor as to why we're over .500.)

And then Rex proceeds to make fun of Fitzgerald's beard. Trolls the world over should take inspiration.

See you (metaphorically) tomorrow night. Fortunately I have the evening off so I'll head down to my book and then my local. Will of course have mobile Bluelight to troll GM as necessary.


----------



## alasdairm

rex ryan has got a great reputation for running his mouth off. it usually precedes his team getting crushed when they were _guaranteed_ to win and he shuts up for another week or so because he's made himself and his team look like idiots.

bills vs. jets on thursday night is going to be great tv for sure.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> rex ryan has got a great reputation for running his mouth off. it usually precedes his team getting crushed when they were _guaranteed_ to win and he shuts up for another week or so because he's made himself and his team look like idiots.
> 
> bills vs. jets on thursday night is going to be great tv for sure.
> 
> alasdair



Indeed. As a Jets fan I am intimately familiar with this phenomenon.


----------



## alasdairm

i hope both teams lose. normally, you'd say that was impossible but it's the jets and the bills. if any two teams can find a way, it's those guys. 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Bills are going to crush the Jets.


----------



## SKL

One week avatar bet, GM?


----------



## GenericMind

Absolutely.


----------



## SKL

We're on then


----------



## SKL

Jets -2½ (O/U 42½)


----------



## axl blaze

StarOceanHouse said:


> great game Pittsburgh. we almost had it.



that was nuts. why do the Raiders always play us so fuckin' tough?

I'll never forget the time Rirchard Seymour punched Big Ben in the head haha that's how you scare a QB

one thing is for certain is the Raiders have a legit franchise QB from here on out. they will own the AFC West soon


----------



## MikeOekiM

^agreed. And Amari cooper is already one of the top WRs in the legume imo. Dudes s beast


----------



## axl blaze

it's so weird - the remaining 3 NFL teams that are undefeated all have feline mascots:

Cincinnati Bengals
Carolina Panthers
and the New England Cheetahs 

what a coincidence


----------



## D's

dude its, new York against new York, kina like auburn and Alabama, wonder what it's like there?? either your a jets or a bills fan?get with the program you cant do both.


----------



## alasdairm

D's said:


> either your a jets or a bills fan?get with the program you cant do both.


easier to do neither 

alasdair


----------



## SKL

D's said:


> dude its, new York against new York, kina like auburn and Alabama, wonder what it's like there?? either your a jets or a bills fan?get with the program you cant do both.



New York State is basically two different states - upstate and downstate. Vast social and economic differences. Bills are from upstate NY, well, really western NY (see this.) Jets (and Giants) are from downstate NY and their fandom (Giants being much larger) extends to NJ. I'm originally from the blue part of upstate NY but am green (Jets, who don't even wind up on the map ) So NY vs NY is Jets vs Giants (like baseball's subway series), Bills vs either downstate team is a pretty different vibe. blah blah blah sociological stuff here.

I have a friend, though, who claims to be a "fan of all New York sports _except the Islanders_" (lol, your guess is as good as mine.) One day I'll see him in a Mets cap the other day in a Yankees cap, same with Jets and Giants. I went with him to a Subway series game and was joking with my other friend I was going with we should place a bet on which cap/jersey he wore. (It was Mets, and of course it was all Mets once the Mets were in the postseason.) I don't get this phenomenon at all but I have a few friends who are like this. Mostly fairweatherism. 



			
				alasdairm said:
			
		

> stuff



Another phenomenon that I don't get is the number of Patriots fans in New York. And not just bandwagoners either some were even raised into the fandom. Cowboys as well but they are one of those teams that has sort of a national fandom, lately I guess the Pats do too, but come on, this one is a rivalry situation! There's a fifth column in the city!  Connecticut on the other hand splits between Sox/Pats and Giants/Yankees (mostly) for obvious geographical reasons.

Psyched for tonight.


----------



## SKL

Comfortably occupying my barstool. 

This bud's for you, GA (and ali) ...


----------



## jammin83

3-3 ...must be a defensive battle. 

Bummed...don't get the NFL network on cable here.


----------



## silverwheel

My God, the uniforms!


----------



## GenericMind

Looks like fucking christmas.


----------



## alasdairm

pretty boring game so far... two decent defenses.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

NFL Network is fucking atrocious, and so are those uniforms...

this game actually has decent AFC playoff implications. as a Steelers fan I am aiming for the 5th seed


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> pretty boring game so far... two decent defenses.
> 
> alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I can't imagine growing up with the surname of Rambo and not being a tough cunt


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> as a Steelers fan I am aiming for the 5th seed


shoot for the stars, jim. the stars.

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

The first step to heaven doesn't always have to be the biggest


----------



## alasdairm

itt: loser talk

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

To be fair it is during a Bills - Jets game


----------



## axl blaze

laugh all you want Ali iirc Pittsburgh was the very 1st NFL team to win the Super Bowl as a #6 team

you will be able to unlock this life hack once your team wins more than 4 Lombardi trophies


----------



## cj

The Bills are having a moment.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> laugh all you want Ali iirc Pittsburgh was the very 1st NFL team to win the Super Bowl as a #6 team
> 
> you will be able to unlock this life hack once your team wins more than 4 Lombardi trophies


whatevs. i know that every team that makes the playoffs has a chance but settling for 5th is just loser talk to me.

it must really suck to be a jets fan.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Well, gg Bills, gg, GM. Disappointed. Jets should've had this. So many missed opportunities. I'll take my punishment though. Changing avatar when I get home.


----------



## GenericMind

I almost had a heart attack when we botched that punt.


----------



## axl blaze

happy the Bills won. crazy how the Jets are fighting for a Wild Card spot. perhaps they're going to be one of those type of teams that start off hot, but then fizzle towards the end of the year?

at least they have a good defense


----------



## SKL

<--there ya go GM  off to the races for the wild card it is


----------



## GenericMind

Those colors look good on you.


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> it must really suck to be a jets fan.



actually, he has a point. imagine being a die-hard fan of some of these downtrodden NFL teams?

like the Cleveland Browns fans here are downright crazy; they're brain cells have degenerated season after season - probably decimated every year. decimated isn't a figure of speech, it's an actual qualitative statement - to kill 1 outta every 10 of something a year. how much decimation can a fan's mind take after every year??


----------



## Skykonin

I dont know about yall. But college football blows any pro team outta the water! Arkansas vs Lsu this weekend! Whos pumped?!


----------



## axl blaze

^ hit up the NCAA football thread, bromazepam

I'm an Ohio State fan so I know all about college football ruling, and most specifically my team ruling all over your country bumpkin type teams


----------



## GenericMind

axl blaze said:


> laugh all you want Ali iirc Pittsburgh was the very 1st NFL team to win the Super Bowl as a #6 team
> 
> you will be able to unlock this life hack once your team wins more than 4 Lombardi trophies



I just keep all of these quotes from Ali tucked away in the back of my head so I can pull them out again when Brady retires and the Patriots suck for 10 years straight.


----------



## alasdairm

i'll have seen them win four super bowls. i think i'll be fine.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

You'd think that, but probably not. "Glory Days" don't mean much when your team actively sucks. Trust me I know.


----------



## alasdairm

but i won't be looking back on glory days that predate me. i got to see it happen. got to experience it first hand. the patriots used to be shit. then the brady years. i know it can't last forever but i was here and that will feel pretty good.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I guess it'd probably be different if the Bills had one some of those 4 superbowls. I remember those years as a young lad. They haven't been much solace over the past 15 years.


----------



## axl blaze

man I've seen Steelers lose two Super Bowls (against the Packers not too long ago, and yes, against the Cowboys in 1995) - and nothing tops the pain of losing in the SB. I'm sure Ali can chime in and agree with me here, as I was living in Boston when the Pats had that record-breaking season to only lose to Eli Manning and that WR's helmet grill

amirite? it's totally worst to almost get there and then fail, then just straight up fail all season long??


----------



## silverwheel

Sweet jesus, Jeff Tripplete's crew is the worst.  Game's not even out of the first quarter and they've already missed an obvious Chicago false start, and another play where Cutler threw from beyond the line of scrimmage.


----------



## GenericMind

Lotttaaaa upsets today. Wow.


----------



## neversickanymore

Congrats to the Lions on their first win in wisconsin since 91.

Three loses in a row.. last two being at the last second.   Another long week.  Pack is banged the fuck up so its a really good thing we are supposed to have the 4th easiest schedule out.


----------



## GenericMind

Also Antonio Brown is a fucking monster and has been saving my ass in my big league these past 2 weeks. He has over 500 yards receiving in his past 2 games. How is that even possible?


----------



## silverwheel

I hereby retract everything nice I may have said about Nick Foles.  He had some good moments against Seattle and Arizona, but for weeks now, he's been consistently late and inaccurate with his throws.  Multiple times today he made some truly baffling decisions regarding his reads.  I was actually hoping for Case Keenum to make an appearance in the second half - it would have been hard for him to be worse than Foles was today.  Both he and Greg Robinson could use a "wake up" benching - we all knew that GR was raw in his pass protection coming out of college, but he was a disaster today, taking one drive-killing penalty after another.  There's still time for him to develop, and it's way too early to label him a bust, but it seems like no matter who's in charge, the Rams keep whiffing on 1st round offensive lineman.  Right now he's Alex Barron Part Deux.

EDIT: Keenum did come in late, after I had decided that a nap was far more important that watching this wretched game!


----------



## phr

Pats just won by 1 point. 

Fuck Eli and the Giants.


----------



## ArCi

[video=youtube_share;4hScgyXu_9c]http://youtu.be/4hScgyXu_9c[/video]


----------



## CosmicG

Fuck the Patriots.

Beckham should have cradled that ball, it was a touchdown. He thought he had it, the only reason he pulled that ball out was to celebrate.


----------



## GenericMind

God I fucking hate the Patriots. Tack on another win via bullshit call.


----------



## alasdairm

gostkowski kicks a 54 yard fg with a second left to win the game. pats 9-0 baby!

alasdair


----------



## cj

I am glad the Patriots won. Fucking hate the Giants.


----------



## zzz101

NEW ENGLAND CHEETAHS WHATS GOING ON :9    P 

ball's getting deflated again com on brah

not making the spread smh.


----------



## CosmicG

Bengal's year 2016

The Texans are done. And even if the Bengal's lose what does it matter.

It's all about that post season. We go undefeated and win the whole thing. Impossible.


----------



## zzz101

ya^ honestly I'm not going to be one bit surprised if the Bengal's take the superbowl from NE


----------



## CosmicG

Honestly, as hopeful and confident as I am, I would still shit myself.


----------



## SKL

I don't care about the Giants, I'm a Jets fan (if you're confused about the avatar, scroll up) but I'm a big time Patriots anti-fan (hi, ali!) so I was pissed to see the Giants almost pull it off. I hit with Giants +7 so whatever


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Fuck the Patriots.





GenericMind said:


> God I fucking hate the Patriots.








alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

You got lucky this time ali.

Admit it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers vs kc next week 

Who wants to bet


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> You got lucky this time ali.
> 
> Admit it.


i was not able to watch the game so i don't know. but, even if they did get lucky, it's part of the game. if the giants didn't want to lose by a point, they should have scored another touchdown or field goal earlier. the game last 60 minutes and the result is a function of everything that happens down to 0:00.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers vs kc next week
> 
> Who wants to bet


i'd bet you cash money but i don't think you're good for it.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

You can't give a solid opinion unless you actually saw what happened. The question was based off of what you thought based on what you saw happened, the conclusion does not always match what went down...would you agree, and if so, why or why not?


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> The question was based off of what you thought based on *what you saw happened*...


i didn't see the game or any footage of the game. what i "_saw happened_" was nothing.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Avi bet


----------



## CosmicG

Point taken Ali.

If the man said that's what happened, then that is what happened.

Heil Referee and point score.


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Avi bet


sure. i think you've lost every bet i've ever seen you make in here so what the hell. one week:






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for a week.





Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Heil Referee








alasdair


----------



## JackARoe

alasdairm said:


> if the giants didn't want to lose by a point, they should have scored another touchdown or field goal earlier. the game last 60 minutes and the result is a function of everything that happens down to 0:00.



As much as I wanted to see the Giants beat the Pats, this is spot on.  And any Giant fan knows this is the reason they lost the first game to the Cowboys.  Romo ran the ball down the field like a pro in the last seconds. Then the same thing with the Saints, a very close game until those last seconds (and damn face mask).  Now last night with the Pats.  It's those last seconds and as much as I hate to say it, as well as the Giants played, these other teams played just a little better.

Makes for exciting football and sometimes I can get so far out there that I can just enjoy plays by both teams with an open mind.  Other times I am screaming at the TV because my team is letting this happen. :D


----------



## jammin83

Another tough loss for the broncos at home. Smfh. Every year you hope its going to be different but...nope. Hopefully they can pull their head out of their ass but who knows. 

Thanks a lot talib. Way to keep your composure. Handled the press well too. Stay classy.


----------



## silverwheel

Yep, Foles is benched for next week at Baltimore.  I'm happy because it needed to happen, but when Case Keenum is the next man up, it's hard to be excited.  Keenum is basically the poor man's Ryan Fitzpatrick, who was already the poor man's version of a starting QB.  Maybe I should start referring to Keenum as "poverty level."


----------



## CosmicG

Come on Cinicinnati, put them away early so I can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## JackARoe

Wow, Houston pulled it off.  I am almost as surprised as Washington beating NO.


----------



## CosmicG

You can't blame Andy for that loss. Besides the interception he threw I thought he looked good. Eifert dropped at least four big catches that would have changed the game, and then AJ fumbled the ball on that last drive. Sucks to see us finally lose, especially to a team like Houston at home on a monday night.


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> Congrats to the Lions on their first win in wisconsin since 91.



homeboy that i was watching it with wasn't even born last time we won there!  was an awesome game.


----------



## axl blaze

GenericMind said:


> Also Antonio Brown is a fucking monster and has been saving my ass in my big league these past 2 weeks. He has over 500 yards receiving in his past 2 games. How is that even possible?



dude, I have been going on and on about AB for years. he is one of a fucking KIND dude

and Martavis Bryant had almost as big a game as him last Sunday. Steelers WR corp are legit when BB is healthy

everyone hates the Giants? man I am down with NYG


----------



## subotai

The Eag(ko9çccles should try to.get Kaeppernick imo. A mobile QB would take this offense to another level and it looks like the z49ers are ready to part ways with him.

The entire nfl east has been painful to watch this year and if it weren't for some off the field incidents, there would
be absolutely nothing to talk about. 

Greg Hardy probably talks the most trash for a player on a team that lost 7 straight games than I've ever seen. 

You know it's a down year when the most interesting piece of television is Kirk Cousins tried to flex on some camera guys and goes 

"YOU LIKE THAT!" and is breaking team records despite playing like he just figured out he was right handed yesterday


----------



## CosmicG

Antonio Brown really is a player. I learned about him when I had him on my team last year for fantasy. Guy can run, catch, and throw the ball like a G. Best in the NFL imo, at least the most well-rounded making him the best overall imo. I can't think of anyone better.


----------



## pharmakos

haha hell yeah he is, Antonio Brown went to CMU when i went there.  used to sell him tacos.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Hey CS, you think Falcons will finally get their offense going this week vs Colts? The fumbles, most of them unforced, have been killing us and while Shanahan has massively improved our run game, he seems clueless when it comes to the passing. 

People can say Roddy is old all they want, but I have no doubt he can still play well when given the targets. It blows my mind how they are giving more targets to Leonard Droperson and Jacob Tamme.

also lmao at how many backup QBs we've played so far this year.


----------



## SKL

<-- that feels better


----------



## alasdairm

^ 7-9 season, here you come.



alasdair


----------



## jammin83

I love Peyton as much as the next guy but he should've retired last year. Stoked to see the oz play tomorrow. Be funny if he took peytons job but I doubt it. 

Tired of being the meltiest team ever though. Peyton has epic melts.


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> ^ 7-9 season, here you come.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



and here's wishing you another 18-1 season just to taste the salt in bostonian tears

challenging game for the *JETS* tomorrow

keeping hope alive

trying to choose my parlay


----------



## Kittycat5

JackARoe said:


> As much as I wanted to see the Giants beat the Pats, this is spot on.  And any Giant fan knows this is the reason they lost the first game to the Cowboys.  Romo ran the ball down the field like a pro in the last seconds. Then the same thing with the Saints, a very close game until those last seconds (and damn face mask).  Now last night with the Pats.  It's those last seconds and as much as I hate to say it, as well as the Giants played, these other teams played just a little better.
> 
> Makes for exciting football and sometimes I can get so far out there that I can just enjoy plays by both teams with an open mind.  Other times I am screaming at the TV because my team is letting this happen. :D



What did you think about the Giants D in the game? For the first time all year they seemed to actually be a relevant part of this team. They got some pressure on Brady, the LBs were filling holes and hitting hard and even the secondary wasnt terrible. Reminded me of 2007. Early in that season, I could see how the D was gelling and going to be a force. Of course they had much better players up front and Edelman got hurt this year, but was hard not to see parallels. Maybe they just played up as they always do against the Pats. Im sure fans of NE deep down dont enjoy seeing the Giants on the schedule.


----------



## jammin83

A few good matchups this week. The oz playing john fox and adam gase tomorrow. Tampa/philly, gb/min, cin/ari, buf/ne, jets/hou, etc. I think carolina is going to get beat soon maybe by washington. Washington sure stomped NO last week. 

I think the jets should beat houston no problem tomorrow SKL. They should cover at least.


----------



## SKL

jets are favorites -3 at my book actually
if they win they'll cover 
but i actually think that houston may be on it's way to getting it together and my beloved jets often do find a way to lose to underrated teams

redskins -13 @ seattle is going in my parlay because i think the spread is generous
new england -7 too (hi, ali, hi, GM) even though that's on monday
dallas -1? 
doing a little research and shit 
4 way i think and i'll put a buck on it maybe a little more


----------



## silverwheel

Forgot to score last week's results for the avatar bet with GM:

Sacks
Rams: 29
Bills: 14


----------



## CosmicG

Hoping to see the Bengals bounce back strong with a victory against Arizona. That will silence all of the fair weather Bengal fans here in Cincinnati. I was happy to still see all the people wearing there black and orange at the grocery store today. It's nice to finally see people really get behind our team this year.


----------



## alasdairm

man, being an eagles fan must suck as much as being a jets fan. so much talent on that philly team and they find new ways to suck.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I'm happy to see Jameis doing so well

A lot of people wanted him to fail, and most people called him a bust after that week 1 blowout against Mariotta. Bucs have a shot to make the playoffs

And how sad is it that the Cowboys are probably going to win the NFC East after having 2-7 start


----------



## GenericMind

So far so good. Everyone that's close to the Bills in the wildcard race lost today.


----------



## mal3volent

44-16. You like that, Cousins?


----------



## SKL

Jets lost
Redskins tucked me out of my parlay
Oh well
Drinking boiler makers in my local with a fine as hell black chick bartender 
Could be worse


----------



## Bardeaux

I don't post here often because I don't watch a lot of proball and my Bucs consistently suck nuts.  But man, those stats today. 

I don't get to gloat about my team often.....


----------



## silverwheel

If Jeff Fisher was coaching any other team, he'd be fired by now.  I'd say that he runs a college offense, but plenty of colleges run more sophisticated schemes than this.  And yet as long as Kroenke owns the team, Fisher has the same job security as Belichick.


----------



## GenericMind

Wow Baltimore is fucked.


----------



## CosmicG

Kind of salty everyone is picking Arizona. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if we mopped the floor with them. I'm feeling confident about this game.


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> I agree Ali, those are definitely cincinnati's toughest games going into the rest of the season, and it doesn't help that they are both away games.





Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Kind of salty everyone is picking Arizona. It wouldn't surprise me one bit if we mopped the floor with them. I'm feeling confident about this game.


you've changed your tune...

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol chargers finishing 4th


currently 2-8 after losing 6 in a row. lol indeed.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> Avi bet


33-3.

you know what to do: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

It's probably going to be a tough game Ali. Being the passionate fan that I am and believing that anything could possibly happen on any given day, I believe we have the potential to crush the Cardinals.


----------



## CosmicG

Plus we have that first loss over and done with. We aren't losing two in a row.


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Being the passionate fan that I am and believing that anything could possibly happen on any given day, I believe we have the potential to crush the Cardinals.


then it's just as likely that the cardinals the potential to crush the bengals.



alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Of course.

Our offense needs to pick it up, damn.

Two interceptions thrown by carson already


----------



## alasdairm

great td by arizona. big throw. solid catch.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

AJ touchdown coming up.


----------



## alasdairm

eifert is having a year. i have him on both my fantasy teams and he's been so money all season.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> i predict they'll lose to arizona and denver.


first one down.

let's go pats!

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Bengals could have looked better. Good lesson to learn before the playoffs. I'm dissapointed we lost, but satisfied with how close the game was. Our offense needs to capatilize more catches need to be made. Dalton looks better then he ever has.


----------



## alasdairm

bills vs. pats.

can't wait.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Ali and GM avatar bet pls
The Redskins getting BTFO (I thought that +14 was generous enough) lost me my parlay already so I'm free to revert to being a total Pats/all Boston anti-fan. Go Bills! New York State stands united behind you tonight!


----------



## axl blaze

sucks I gotta root for the Pats tonight... Steelers holding on to that #5 seed...


----------



## GenericMind

Ali and I have had a standing avatar bet for the past couple years. The Patriots have been so impossibly dominant over the past 15 years that he has to wear the Bills avi if the Bills manage even one win against the Pats during the season. The Patriots are just as dominant as ever so I'm assuming the bet still stands this year as-is, but if the Bills keep trending up we may have to switch it up to game-by-game to keep it fair for when the Bills actually stand more than a puncher's chance.



axl blaze said:


> sucks I gotta root for the Pats tonight... Steelers holding on to that #5 seed...


----------



## cj

Rough weekend to be an Eagles fan. I am starting to think that Chip Kelly may lose his job if we have an absolute collapse from here on out. This next game against the Lions is going to determine a lot I think. If we win he can still say that we have a shot at the playoffs. A loss and its time to pack it in for next year and start thinking about making some hard choices.


----------



## alasdairm

gm, i don't think we talked about it this year but i just assumed it was on as usual anyway






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Sounds good. I'll let you decide which season the Bills are finally awesome enough that I don't need the 2-Pats-Wins handicap


----------



## GenericMind

My prediction is that McCoy and Watkins each have themselves a game. Malcolm Butler isn't anywhere near the athlete Watkins is and the Patriots missing Collins is going to leave the potential for McCoy to kill the Pats in the short passing game.


----------



## phr

Hmmm, I was listening to satellite radio and a few people are expecting an upset tonight.


----------



## MikeOekiM

GenericMind said:


> My prediction is that McCoy and Watkins each have themselves a game. Malcolm Butler isn't anywhere near the athlete Watkins is and the Patriots missing Collins is going to leave the potential for McCoy to kill the Pats in the short passing game.



those two specific players i need to do good in my money league. not my players but the playoff race is really close and it would make other teams close to me lose.


----------



## cj

The Bills defense is legit. They just need better qb play to be considered a SB contender.


----------



## GenericMind

Defense has done their job so far. Holding Brady to 3 points through a quarter and a half is no easy task. Offense needs to step it up. That throw to Hogan should have been a TD. He had his man beat but Taylor underthrew him.

Also, I love watching Brady get frustrated when he's getting pressured, shouting at his teammates like punk.


----------



## alasdairm

feels like it should be 10-3 buffalo, gm?

3-10 patriots at the half. great defense by new england on the throw to mccoy and then a surgical drive 56 yards in 16 seconds for the td to white.

alasdair


----------



## cj

The end of the half was a total momentum shift. I expect the Patriots to roll from here on out. 24-10 Pats.


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> feels like it should be 10-3 buffalo, gm?
> 
> 3-10 patriots at the half. great defense by new england on the throw to mccoy and then a surgical drive 56 yards in 16 seconds for the td to white.
> 
> alasdair



Nope. Feels like it should be 10-10.


----------



## alasdairm

espn live feed just went south. i no longer have the game 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Fuck this game I'm going to bed. Second year in a row Leodis McKelvin fumbled away our chances in Foxboro. Congrats Ali. I'll throw up the avatar tomorrow.


----------



## alasdairm

patriots 10-0 baby. 2-0 against the bills. 4-0 against the division.





axl blaze said:


> sucks I gotta root for the Pats tonight...


you should just come over permanently, jim. you'll be happier 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Frustrating. The Bills defense did so many good things tonight. Held the Patriots to their lowest score of the season. Held the Patriots to 4 of 14 3rd down conversions, which probably hasn't  been done by any team in like 5 years. Held them to 85 total rushing yards. Had at least 12 QB hits/knockdowns. Intercepted Brady. And by far the most impressive: Held the Patriots to 3 points on 3 redzone attempts which is amazing.

That was probably the best defensive effort the Bills have put up against Brady in the past 10 years. Brady was 20 of 39 with 1 TD and 1 INT, by far his worse performance this season. His QB rating tonight was 40 points lower than his season average.


----------



## alasdairm

and, yet, they still found a way to win. winners gonna win 

the pats d looked pretty good tonight. kept bills to 3-15 on 3rd down. 3.1 yards per rush. and had twice as many sacks ( 2 to 1  ) as your vaunted bills defense.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Hm. I don't think they looked that good. Especially by their standards. I've never seen Brady throw away so many balls before. And it's not like the Bills are some powerhouse offense. Holding the Bills O to a low 3rd down conversion rate and getting 2 sacks on Tyrod Taylor isn't much to write home about.

And the Bills completely shut down Gronk. Not many, if any, teams can do that.


----------



## jammin83

Week 12 showdown at mile high. Brock is gonna lay waste to the patriots. We all know Brady doesn't like mile high. No peyton melts this time. 

Down for an avatar bet ali?


----------



## GenericMind

The officiating was horrendous last night too. Not even against the Bills or against the Pats, it was just embarrassing overall. The "inadvertent whistle" and them penalizing Rex Ryan for 15 yards to make up for it, all the ridiculously long reviews, man. Those refs should be fired.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep, we can agree on that.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Seems like people are getting a little too excited about the second coming of tony romo.


----------



## Kittycat5

Cowboys fans should never speak an ill word against Romo ever again. Sure he hasnt won shit, but look at what happens when he is out. They will though. Fuck'em.


----------



## axl blaze

^ agreed. the NFL is a Quarterback's League, and if yours is injured you are usually shit outta luck

I h8 the bitch-ass Cowgirls and they should learn to shut their mouth 

fuck ya'll for Super Bowl XXX


----------



## GenericMind

smh

NFL admits Sammy Watkins got out of bounds with 2 second left in MNF. Bills should have had chance at Hail Mary


----------



## alasdairm

calvin johnson is schooling that rookie philly cb...

detroit having a great day.

alasdair


----------



## cj

Chip Kelly to LSU confirmed? The Eagles may not win another game this year. I don't even know what we should do. On the one hand giving him a chance to draft a QB this year and start over building the offense has some appeal. On the other hand he has completely lost this team so this will be a ground up rebuild on both sides of the ball. Is ownership going to give Chip 3-4 years to turn it around? Either way we need a franchise QB. Until then mediocrity is just about assured.


----------



## alasdairm

down by 31 and they punted on 4th and 2. ok, maybe it wasn't the greatest field position but at some point you have to try to win.

alasdair


----------



## cj

alasdairm said:


> down by 31 and they punted on 4th and 2. ok, maybe it wasn't the greatest field position but at some point you have to try to win.
> 
> alasdair



Yeah I don't think we are going to be winning anything today.


----------



## silverwheel

Leave it to Mark Sanchez to make Sam Bradford look good.


----------



## SKL

cowboys getting BTFO Panthers just fucking rolling on

I got Packers -7.5 and the over tonight


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah cowboys got their dreams crushed early. Poor Romo had to exaggerate his clavicle pain just to be taken off the field and avoid further embarrassment. I laughed because for some reason people still picked cowboys to win on BL and several other places. Ridiculous, but keep doing it because it seems to help panthers morale.


----------



## alasdairm

mal3volent said:


> I laughed because for some reason people still picked cowboys to win on BL and several other places. Ridiculous, but keep doing it...


easy to talk shit after the game is over. if you're so great at picking winners, join the bl pick 'em?

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

I don't mind people picking against them if it makes sense, but some pick against them no matter what. Every week. Its insulting. 

NFL and NCAAM overlap nov-feb, and im usually too focused on the latter to commit to the pick em thing. I only ever follow two or three nfl teams religiously.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your right I tell my dad to pick against Carolina every week 

Just cuz I don't like then and they need to lose


----------



## SKL

Well, the law of averages would hopefully indicate that a contrarian bet would eventually pay off. Do we see Carolina going undefeated the whole season? (or New England for that matter (hi, ali!) can the Broncos do it Sunday?) I was having an animated discussion about this with a friend regarding the Golden State Warriors although obviously an undefeated season in football is a different animal than football (i.e. never happened but the Bulls won 72 that one year) ... talking about putting a smallish contrarian bet on the money line whenever the Warriors play a good team, I don't even bet basketball but strictly on technical/statistical/structuring grounds this strategy would have a goods chance to eventually at least break even quite possibly being modestly profitable. Football is a different matter entirely though.


----------



## alasdairm

mal3volent said:


> Every week. Its insulting.


i don't see anybody on bluelight doing that anywhere. at all. 


mal3volent said:


> NFL and NCAAM overlap nov-feb, and im usually too focused on the latter to commit to the pick em thing.


yeah, 'cos it takes a whole 30 seconds to make some picks.

i'll take your implied ability as a 'picker savant' with a grain of salt 

go pats!

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

SKL said:


> Well, the law of averages would hopefully indicate that a contrarian bet would eventually pay off. Do we see Carolina going undefeated the whole season? (or New England for that matter (hi, ali!) can the Broncos do it Sunday?) I was having an animated discussion about this with a friend regarding the Golden State Warriors although obviously an undefeated season in football is a different animal than football (i.e. never happened but the Bulls won 72 that one year) ... talking about putting a smallish contrarian bet on the money line whenever the Warriors play a good team, I don't even bet basketball but strictly on technical/statistical/structuring grounds this strategy would have a goods chance to eventually at least break even quite possibly being modestly profitable. Football is a different matter entirely though.



I think if you look at Carolinas remaining schedule you'd be crazy to assume they couldn't go undefeated. The only remaining significant threat is @NYG. I just can't imagine looking at the (then) 3-7 cowboys and thinking they had a prayer of winning.


----------



## SKL

Agree with that, pretty much. Yeah Cowboys didn't have a shot but I didn't see them getting BTFO to the degree that they did. I might put a contrarian money line bet on NYG though for that game, not too big, but just on a hope and a prayer you know if the line is good enough.


----------



## mal3volent

alasdairm said:


> i don't see anybody on bluelight doing that anywhere. at all.
> yeah, 'cos it takes a whole 30 seconds to make some picks.
> 
> i'll take your implied ability as a 'picker savant' with a grain of salt
> 
> go pats!
> 
> alasdair



I find this entire post a little disingenuous. You know it takes more of a time investment than 30 seconds per week, unless you are picking randomly...but whats the point of that? Also, I didn't even come close to implying I'm a savant. I actually did the exact opposite by admitting I only follow three teams week to week and thus have very little knowledge compared to most.


----------



## alasdairm

well, like i say, it's easy to laugh at people for their picks after the games have finished...

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

alasdairm said:


> well, like i say, it's easy to laugh at people for their picks after the games have finished...
> 
> alasdair



You do realize laughing at people when they're wrong is half the fun of sports...


----------



## alasdairm

half the fun? ok.

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

alasdairm said:


> half the fun? ok.
> 
> alasdair



You do love your semantics, don't you?


----------



## jammin83

Fuck the panthers! Cam newton is a giant pussy!  

Fuck brady, fuck gisele, and fuck those cheating ass patriots!!!


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.





silverwheel said:


> Leave it to Mark Sanchez to make Sam Bradford look good.


and this was pretty damn funny 

alasdair


----------



## mal3volent

jammin83 said:


> Fuck the panthers! Cam newton is a giant pussy!
> 
> Fuck brady, fuck gisele, and fuck those cheating ass patriots!!!


----------



## jammin83

Lol Tony is almost as big of a pussy as cam but I picked your team dood. I hate the cowboys.

Your team still sucks bro and your qb looks like a woman. Undefeated or not your still gonna lose in the second round.

Moving on to teams that are going to stay relevant...

Any avatar bet takers for the 830 matchup?


----------



## GenericMind

Sammy Watkins torching the Chief's vaunted defense today. All I kept hearing leading up to this game was that the Chiefs defense has been the best in the league over the past 4 weeks and blahblahblah. Sammy has like 160 yards and 2 TDs in the first half. I've never heard Arrowhead stadium so quiet.


----------



## alasdairm

your team is still losing 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Oh crap I didn't even notice that. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## GenericMind

Nice first down on that critical 3rd down run by Alex Smith. Refs totally nailed that spot.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Oh crap I didn't even notice that. Thanks for pointing it out.


i'm sure your shiny consolation prize distracted you 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I'm sure my cock is out so you can suck it.


----------



## alasdairm

losers are a turn off...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Pats fans aren't my type anyway.


----------



## One Thousand Words

At least your calendar has freed up around the play offs to date


----------



## GenericMind

If you added up all the free Januaries and Februaries I've had of the Bills not being in the playoffs I could have used all that time productively and been a millionaire.


----------



## jammin83

Damn thought Pittsburgh had that one. Good game though.


----------



## alasdairm

it was a great game.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Not a strong start lol


----------



## jammin83

Nail biter. Oz looking pretty good.


----------



## GenericMind

The Patriots losing cancels out any disappointment I had from the Bills game.


----------



## GenericMind

To Brock Osweiler no less lmao.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bahhahaha the whole game i was going for the broncos just cuz of ali

HAI ALI !!!


----------



## GenericMind

The Pats lose to a backup QB starting his second NFL game and Grok got carted off the field? Christmas came early.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

man as much as i hate denver i wanted to crush the pats chance at a perfect season more


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

oh "coulda woulda shoulda' 

"blame it on the refs"

etc etc


----------



## SKL




----------



## SKL

Also, more atrocious officiating on  both sides. Denver robbed of an INT early, etc. I too was rooting hard core for Denver although ordinarily I could give a fuck about them. Last TD in regulation had me jumping up and down. The 2nd string QB really acquitted himself well. Gronk being out is obviously a serious loss but I can't take joy in anyone getting hurt. Salty tears of Brady and Alasdair though....

Fantastic game though one of the best I got to sit pretty much all the way thru so far this season which opportunity I don't get enough because of work.


----------



## P0kemama

Being a resident of Denver, and a frequenter of Bluelight, I had to come over here to express my joy at the outcome of tonight's game.  At first I thought I  must be smoking crack.... but no... I am actually clean and sober tonight.  Broncos really did win with a 25 year old backup quarterback...makes my week!!!


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> oh "coulda woulda shoulda'
> 
> "blame it on the refs"


please point out where i have said anything close to this. i'm not the one who's in s&g constantly moaning about poor officiating.

the pats lost. they deserved to lose. i'm not blaming this on the refs and dawsoncrying.jpg.

lol at the fans of a .455 team ("_The Bills are still going to kick ass this season..._" - gm) and a .273 team ("_I expect the chargers to take the afc west this year tbh_" - dwe) getting pleasure from the pats slipping from 1.000 to .909.



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Any L notched in NE is cause for leage wide celebration.


----------



## GenericMind

Yeah the Bills are .455. And maybe the Patriots are .909. But that doesn't change the fact that I and most of the country are 1.000 thrilled that they lost to a backup QB last night.


----------



## alasdairm

like losing to a backup quarterback is such a big deal. tom brady was drew bledsoe's backup. he's done pretty well  most qbs started out as a backup. pretty weak stretch, gm.

it must suck when you own team sucks so much that a rival losing gives you this much pleasure.

i get where you're coming from, gm, and expect it but dwe is just pathetic. i have to write it again it's just so damned funny: "_I expect the chargers to take the afc west this year tbh_". fucking lol.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Losing to a backup QB that was making his second professional start when you're supposed to be one of the best teams in the league _is_ a big deal.


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Update:

Sacks
Rams: 30
Bills: 16


----------



## alasdairm

^ dominating that bet, silverwheel. gm losing another bet because his team can't perform.





GenericMind said:


> Losing to a backup QB that was making his second professional start when you're supposed to be one of the best teams in the league _is_ a big deal.


only to a bitter fan of a division rival whose team talks the talk but can't walk the walk.

i slept fine last night 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Actually at the start of the season chargers supposed to contenders with Denver before all of our injuries


----------



## alasdairm

"_I expect the chargers to take the afc west this year tbh_".

lol. no.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i slept fine last night
> 
> alasdair



That's nice. Everyone else was up celebrating because everybody but Patriots fans hate the Patriots for the cheaters they are. Them losing is as good to most people as their favorite team winning. I have this CBS poll from before the beginning of the season as my desktop background:


----------



## alasdairm

haters gonna hate.

at least people in florida and nebraska have heard of the pats. i'm guessing they're not so familiar with the bills.

you gotta know that watching you get your panties in a bunch about the pats is highly entertaining to me 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Actually Florida has a strong Bills fan presence. A lot places you probably wouldn't think do, do.

I'm not really familiar with any states with strong Patriots ties that are outside of the New England region, though.


----------



## SKL

there are an annoying number of (mostly strictly bandwagoneering) Patriots fans in NYC...a good few Bills fans too. And Cowboys.


----------



## NeighborMike

What a super shitty way to lose


----------



## alasdairm

yep. i think there's some talent on that browns team - benjamin is so fun to watch, barnidge is solid, duke johnson jr. is a beast and their third-string qb really stepped up. their defense is ok but makes some silly mistakes.

what a shitty way to lose.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

Totally forgot there was a football game on last night


----------



## GenericMind

NFL FINALLY starting to crack down on the refs. And not a moment too soon. This season has been magnitudes worse than any I can remember. For pretty ALL teams.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl...r-filled-game/ar-AAfTgoE?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=iehp


----------



## neversickanymore

Roger Roger Holy Mary thats a win


----------



## One Thousand Words

That last face mask call was soft as fuck but you can't argue with the quality of that last pass.


----------



## SKL

neversickanymore said:


> Roger Roger Holy Mary thats a win



LOL i was watching this game with my boy and by the end he just gets stupid frustrated and tears up his $200 ticket ...
had to go into the trash and put it back together with scotch tape and hope the bookies will accept the results


----------



## mal3volent

Yeah, only thing dumber than the facemask call was the guy who put his hand in the vicinity of the facemask in the first place.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/12/04/facemask-rule-as-written-wasnt-violated-by-lions/


----------



## neversickanymore

With calls in football I do my best to not even pay attention to them cause they drive you mad and ruin the game.  Best to just accept the call and hope the bad calls go both ways over the seasons imo.


----------



## GenericMind

Had they had a system in place like I suggested in my other thread, GB wouldn't even have had an opportunity to throw that hail mary after the "facemask" against the Lions:


----------



## neversickanymore

Then we would have missed one of the great bombs of all time.


----------



## GenericMind

RIP Tyrod Taylor and LeSean McCoy. The two starters on the Bills' right side of the offensive line are out today and one of them is being replaced with a guy I've never even heard of. JJ Watt is going to MurderDeathKill them.


----------



## jammin83

Kickers blowing games today.


----------



## SKL

yep
didn't make for the most convincing win for the jets
but i'll take it
but color me pumped. HUGE win for the Jets. Very good game. 
Some sloppiness in the beginning but Fitzgerald in particular got his shit together. 
I was sure we were done for, then tied up for overtime ... wanted to see the TD but settled for FG, Giants lost on a botching the same. 
now 7-5 and in substantially improved position for the wild card.
Titans and Cowboys we've gotta win, then Pats (hi, ali!) and Bills (hi, GM!) pose more of a threat. 
Excited.

gonna watch the pats now because why not


----------



## GenericMind

I was pretty impressed with how well the Bills mitigated the JJ Watt effect. He was held to 4 tackles and was a complete non-factor. I was sure he was going to do some serious damage this game.


----------



## NeighborMike

Good job giants
Tank for sua, fuck it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Holy shit chargers and refs


----------



## SKL

eagles putting up a solid fight
have just sort of had it on in the background
but starting to pay more attention


----------



## GenericMind

lmao if the Patriots lose to the Eagles at home my entire weekend will be made.


----------



## SKL

likewise 
dat interception


----------



## SKL

dat 83 yard return for TD
lel


----------



## ArCi

Holy shit the saints are so lucky 

these dropped passes


----------



## SKL

SKL said:


>


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

feels good man...looks like the pats arent really as good as everyone thought


----------



## GenericMind

Pats lose to Eagles IN New England. Now watch the Bills crush the Eagles IN Philly next week. Bahahaha.


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> feels good man...looks like the pats arent really as good as everyone thought



lol huh?

Still the second best team in the NFL. Best in the league when healthy


----------



## GenericMind

Then why did they just lose to the Eagles at home?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ArCi said:


> lol huh?
> 
> Still the second best team in the NFL. Best in the league when healthy


As Ali would say 

"Can't blame it on injuries "


----------



## SKL

nobody is arguing that the Patriots suck
I hate the Patriots
but the Patriots objectively do not suck
but tonight proves they are not invincible
even at home to an under 500 team
and with injuries etc 
albeit in bizarre fashion


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> Then why did they just lose to the Eagles at home?



Lol they got robbed by the refs against Denver and barely get beat by Philly without Gronk and Edelman.. Arguably the best TE and slot receiver in the league. Actually that's not even up for debate, that's a fact.


Last year New Englad lost to Miami by 13, KC by 27, Cinci by 26, GB by 5, and Buffalo by 8


And went on to win the Super Bowl while tearing apart one of the greatest defenses of all time


----------



## SKL

ArCi said:


> And went on to win the Super Bowlwhile tearing apart one of the greatest defenses of all timeby virtue of an atrocious coaching decision by Pete Carroll


ftfy


----------



## GenericMind

Oh so you mean they're dealing with bad calls and injuries to important players like every other team in the league? Ok.


----------



## ArCi

You know what does piss me off is that New England always picks up good players who didn't get really shine on other teams. I can totally see the patriots turning theo riddick into a superstar 

I have nightmares of him being picked up by NE


----------



## SKL

GenericMind said:


> Oh so you mean they're dealing with bad calls and injuries to important players like every other team in the league? Ok.


this, though
both things are part of the game
"acts of God," if you will
in aggregate they will affect everyone and more or less balance out and some is just luck
this is like in baseball when fans of teams with larger ballparks cry when losing to teams with smaller ballparks "inflate home run production, little league stadium, etc" well no, you're playing in the same ballpark with the same opportunity to inflate your home run production, yeah?


----------



## ArCi

GenericMind said:


> Oh so you mean they're dealing with bad calls and injuries to important players like every other team in the league? Ok.



Yeah.

I'm just saying the statement of "Guess New England isn't as good as we thought" is just a dumb statement.. They started 10-0.. They are thinking about being healthy for the playoffs. A little regular season loss to Philly doesn't mean shit imo



And actually SKL, I disagree about Pete Carrol making a terrible call. It was a actually an incredible play by Malcolm butler. It's pretty easy to say the call was dumb after Wilson throws a pick.
And you can't deny Brady picked that defense apart


----------



## GenericMind

I don't think it's a dumb statement at all. A lot of people were talking about them going undefeated this season. They're obviously not good enough to do that, so they're not as good as a lot of people thought.


----------



## SKL

ArCi said:


> I'm just saying the statement of "Guess New England isn't as good as we thought" is just a dumb statement.. They started 10-0.. They are thinking about being healthy for the playoffs. A little regular season loss to Philly doesn't mean shit imo
> 
> And actually SKL, I disagree about Pete Carrol making a terrible call. It was a actually an incredible play by Malcolm butler. It's pretty easy to say the call was dumb after Wilson throws a pick.
> And you can't deny Brady picked that defense apart



Brady definitely lit them up. And I guess I understand Carroll trying to be the contrarian in that everyone would've expected the running game and yes this is the most literal form of Monday morning QBing but wouldn't giving Lynch one more try ... whatever, what's done is done and that nickel is not going back into my pocket nor is Seattle getting that ring or probably going to the superbowl this year anyway ...

And like GM I don't think it's a dumb statement, I think it would be a dumb statement to say "patriots suck now lel" but "not as good as we thought" as in "not completely dominant" well the past 2 games they show some real backwards momentum dare I say some weakness even Brady and yes you can talk about injuries and bad calls and all that but all objectivity aside momentum is a thing and it's not in their favor right now


----------



## ArCi

I guess what I'm trying to say is I find the statement to be ignorant coming in and saying the patriots aren't as good as we thought after taking a loss without having the best TE and slot recover in the NFL

Bad games happen all the time in football.. and it's not like they got blown out or anything lol.. two losses by one posession

I mean you still think they're the AFC favorite right?


----------



## GenericMind

The Patriots are relatively healthy compared to a lot of other teams and they still have Tom Brady. And something like 80% of all games in the NFL this year have been 1-score games, so that's not saying much.

If the Patriots were as good as everyone thought they were they would have definitely beat the Eagles in New England regardless of missing Gronk and Edelman. The Bills are missing their starting Safety, 5-time Pro Bowl Defensive Tackle, starting Right Guard, starting Right Tackle, #2 RB, starting Linebacker, and #1 cornerback and they still managed to beat a red-hot Texans team that was only giving up an impossible 9 points per game over their past 4 games.

Injuries aren't an excuse unless it's your starting QB. The NFL is "next man up."


----------



## GenericMind

Man, Bills win, Patriots lose, AND I beat down ali in fantasy football? Best weekend ever???


----------



## axl blaze

I had a great weekend of football, too. Big Ben had another monster game, but the true star may be Antonio Brown. I wish I wasn't on mobile and I could post his goal post-jump TD celebration

it has turned into a big issue - because some say that he shouldn't risk injury in such a grandiose celebration - fuck that, AB is not the injured type and it's football *ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?? * even as a Steelers fan, I didn't mind when Chad Ochocinco did it!

speaking of the Bengals it really sucks to play them again this year. I hate playing in the AFC North, sometimes. who knows if we'll win, chances are it'll be close - i just don't want to lose another player to injury (like most of u other fans) last Bengals game Leveon Bell got taken out...


----------



## Just A Guy

Hey, my Eags won a game. That's enough for me!


----------



## silverwheel

Rams fired their O-Coordinator today, and while Cignetti certainly deserved it, it's hard to see the move as anything other than a scapegoat move.  Fisher didn't even try to look outside the organization for a new coordinator in the offseason - the only candidates he entertained were in house, which is baffling since the offense was in bad shape last year, too.  Last year Fish could hide behind Bradford being injured, but he's got no crutch this year.  Fisher really seems to be cracking - I wouldn't be at all surprised if he resigned after the season.  He's usually been so confident and articulate, but lately, he's been telling the media to kiss his ass one week, then saying in the next that he's out of answers (no shit).  

Still, Cignetti deserved the firing.  There's one play that sticks out to me this year - it's the double-fake end-around play-action pass that he's so fond of.  It worked great in the opener against Seattle, and I remember thinking "wow, where was this kind of creativity from Brian Schottenheimer," but as the season has gone one, Cignetti has revealed himself to have an even more limited offense than B-Schott.  He's run that same damn double-fake play-action in every game, and it hasn't worked since.  In all my years of watching football, I've never seen an offense have so few plays to run as this one.  He actually "streamlined" B-Schott's predictable, elementary offense, which is just insane.  Did he and Fish actually think that Schotty's offense was too complicated?  

The good news is that STL's stadium proposal is close to being finalized, and it's looking promising that the Rams stay in town, which means that StanK will have to start caring about the product on the field.  A big part of Fisher's attractiveness to StanK was his prior experience with a relocating franchise - if that doesn't pan out, then he's just another losing coach.  And if the Rams stay in town, I would be shocked if StanK held on to the team for the long-term, and nothing would make me happier than for him to sell.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> AND I beat down ali in fantasy football


i'll cry into my cocktail and think about that as i sit out my first round bye in the playoffs while you try to stay alive.


GenericMind said:


> Best weekend ever???


if true, saddest thing i have ever read 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> i'll cry into my cocktail and think about that as i sit out my first round bye in the playoffs while you try to stay alive.
> 
> alasdair



That's aight by me. I enjoy exciting December football games. Every week from here on out is super critical for the Bills and it'll be a rollercoaster of emotions the whole way. Do Pats fans even bother watching their games at this point in the season?


----------



## alasdairm

i don't know about other pats fans but i sure do. with only 20 pats games in a season, i hate to miss any game...

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

alasdairm said:


> with only 20 pats games in a season
> 
> alasdair



I see what you did there.


----------



## alasdairm

i knew you would 

alasdair


----------



## SKL

> alasdair



I see what you did there, too.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tbh chargers are the team with the biggest and most injuries


All of our positions lost starters

Now flowers

Allen out for the season he was on a record breaking season 

Fluker 
Dunlap 

So much more


----------



## GenericMind

Chargers have been eliminated from the playoffs for weeks. They might as well lose every game for the rest of the season to get the best draft position possible.


----------



## alasdairm

> I expect the chargers to take the afc west this year tbh





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Tbh chargers are the team with the biggest and most injuries


tbh?

when you say that, dwe, the rest of what you're saying is usually absolute drivel and this is no exception.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya Ali if we didn't have all our injuries the ya we would take the afc w 

U have understand the extent of the damage the injuries have caused 

I made that prediction before the season started and we were slated for the playoffs 

And no we shoukdnt lose out we need to win


----------



## SKL

avatar bet with GM and ali both for the remaining games vs the Jets?
(is that on the spread or straight up? whatever it is just to be fun but let's be clear)
I expecthope us to go 3-1 in next 4 games tbh 2-2 may be more likely
our divisional record might be the only thing that fucks us out of a wild card in the end
but keeping hope alive
:D


----------



## jammin83

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ya Ali if we didn't have all our injuries the ya we would take the afc w
> 
> U have understand the extent of the damage the injuries have caused
> 
> I made that prediction before the season started and we were slated for the playoffs
> 
> And no we shoukdnt lose out we need to win



You guys are the worst team in the afc w by far, one of the worst in the league. Everybody is banged up this year. You guys have 3 wins. Its going to take 10 to make the playoffs.


----------



## GenericMind

SKL said:


> avatar bet with GM and ali both for the remaining games vs the Jets?
> (is that on the spread or straight up? whatever it is just to be fun but let's be clear)
> I expecthope us to go 3-1 in next 4 games tbh 2-2 may be more likely
> our divisional record might be the only thing that fucks us out of a wild card in the end
> but keeping hope alive
> :D



I'll bet. Straight up no spread. The spread will be close in that game anyway so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## neversickanymore

Week 14 and the jags have no injured players.. wtf?


----------



## Just A Guy

No wonder they are doing so well. lol jk


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I made that prediction before the season started and we were slated for the playoffs


i made a prediction before the season started too - i predicted that you'd finish last place in your division.

your prediction was wrong. mine was right. that simple.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> avatar bet with GM and ali both for the remaining games vs the Jets?
> (is that on the spread or straight up? whatever it is just to be fun but let's be clear)


my bet with gm is always straight up. i'll bet you an avatar for a week, straight up, that the pats beat the jets in week 16:






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alasdair


----------



## jammin83

vikings cardinals tonight should be good. Cin and pittsburgh and bills eagles on sunday should be too. 

I picked cinci to win mainly bc they are at home but I really need them to lose. Houston beating NE would be nice too. Sorry CG, see you guys at mile high in a couple weeks. Should be a good match up. 

want dat top seed yo.


----------



## GenericMind

Bills really need Cinci to beat the Steelers to help their wildcard chances. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on that game.


----------



## SKL

GenericMind said:


> I'll bet. Straight up no spread. The spread will be close in that game anyway so it doesn't really matter.





alasdairm said:


> my bet with gm is always straight up. i'll bet you an avatar for a week, straight up, that the pats beat the jets in week 16:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



i'm in then


----------



## phr

Rootin' for the Bills today.

Fuck Chip.


----------



## CosmicG

McCarron with the bomb to AJ Green!!


----------



## CosmicG

Bengals are getting stomped on by the Steelers. Ugh, what a shit game. Dalton and Eifert getting hurt makes a huge dent in the offense, and Burfict can't seem to stay healthy to save his life. Just not our day.

We need to get this team healthy for the playoffs. Adam Jones, Vontaze Burfict, Andy Dalton, AND Tyler Eifert. Oh man...

We aren't out of this game yet come on.


----------



## Just A Guy

What a game for the Eagles! Wow, that was exciting to watch.


----------



## cj

phr said:


> Rootin' for the Bills today.
> 
> Fuck Chip.



Well fuck you too! Hey where is GM at? What happened to that Bills playoff run buddy?


----------



## mal3volent

ATL shut down for the first time since 2003 by Carolina....no big deal. On to NYG. 

Also, Eagles.


----------



## SKL

crimsonjunk said:


> Well fuck you too! Hey where is GM at? What happened to that Bills playoff run buddy?



GM needs to change thread title tbh


----------



## axl blaze

Vonteze Burfict is a dick bag

props to the Bengals for another hard fought game, can't blame the Steelers on Dalton's injury (as I've seen on my other sports message board) - Dalton was trying to make a tackle off of his INT and completely fucked it up. read my post before this, I knew that some big injuries would come of this game. for once, it's nice to be a part of the less injured side (sports fan whom wish injuries on their opponent are the true scum of the Earth imo)

Steelers looking like a crazy threat to the AFC Playoffs, if they can just get in (both Kansas City and New York J won today)

if Pittsburgh can get in the playoffs, I'm thinking of a nice lil Super Bowl run - but aren't I always??


----------



## subotai

alasdairm said:


> man, being an eagles fan must suck as much as being a jets fan. so much talent on that philly team and they find new ways to suck.
> 
> alasdair



just noticed this gem

you know how long I laughed after reading that alasdair?

about 99 yards






and you know what fuck the Bills too while were at it. 

nothing personal GM just how I felt this week


----------



## alasdairm

^ one play, dude.

i expect, if i spent, oh i don't know, about 0.5 seconds, i could find _one_ great patriots play.

enjoy your moment. you can rewind that and watch it again and rewind it and watch it again after the regular season has finished and that's the only way to see your team play 

the pats are the #1 seed in the afc. what have the eagles got? i mean, being in a division with the redskins and seeing them in the playoffs has got to suck - it's like the bills having to watch the jets make it (especially this year after rex ryan's even more annoying than usual bluster and big talk).

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Actually the possession after that was the darren sproles punt return so it was a bit more than one play.

The best part of that video is that tom Brady seems to genuinely think he has a chance to tackle Jenkins and just nose dives after a half assed 180

Thurmond made the play really. Malcolm jenkins just put his hands together and ran like he stole something

Im just all about when plays happen. And if the patriots scored there to go up 21-14 I think it would have became a blowout

But it didnt

And it felt good

And the eagles are going to win the nfc east

Which means we host a playoff game

Dont blame the team blame the league


----------



## axl blaze

> the pats are the #1 seed in the afc.



you're welcome

signed,

the Pittsburgh Football Steelers

my team is on a roll. usually I'd be honestly intimidated over playing the Patsies in the playoffs. however our defense is exponentially better than that horrible 1st game showing and Big Ben is back to MVP form...


----------



## alasdairm

fingers crossed 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

crimsonjunk said:


> Well fuck you too! Hey where is GM at? What happened to that Bills playoff run buddy?



I was out of town for work. Smh at that loss on Sunday. Pretty much seals the deal for the Bills. They'd need everything to go their way to even have a chance at the playoffs now. I'm already looking ahead to next season.


----------



## jammin83

I don't even know where to start after watching sundays game (at home...fuck yeah..thanks Arci). Broncs working hard to lose the division and earn a wildcard round. The o-line looked horrible. Can you block the guy that sacked oz five times? Somebody? Stop running the ball with hillman so much. Yeah, keep the run game alive, just not when its going to cost you yards. Andersen is much better when hes not hurt and his game is on. Predictable play calling. No fucking TDs. Even one out of those four would have sealed the deal. The D can't do it all. They scored 15 points and they still lost at home to a (former) divisional rival. Get rid of the fucking ball dude, you can't hold onto to for five minutes and expect to not get sacked. Step your fucking game up boys. It's playoff time, quit looking like a bunch of pussies to the rest of the league. And stop fucking melting so hard!

Now pull your heads out of your ass and go put the fucking steelers back in their place!

and gisele and the fucking pats are top seed right now! FUCKING FUCKING FUCK!!!!


----------



## axl blaze

axl blaze said:


> you're welcome
> 
> signed,
> 
> the Pittsburgh Football Steelers
> 
> my team is on a roll. usually I'd be honestly intimidated over playing the Patsies in the playoffs. however our defense is exponentially better than that horrible 1st game showing and Big Ben is back to MVP form...



I am getting a feeling that a Healthy Steelers team & a Healthy Patriots team are going to end up as the two most impressive AFC football clubs... if we can only get healthy 1st!!


----------



## pharmakos

i'm so over this season.  the lions finally started playing well, but then they started getting fucked over.  oh well.


----------



## axl blaze

yah bruh sux cuz I am an actual, yet casual, "Fat" Matt Stafford fan

but I am actually a huge, noticeable, Megatron fan...

he's one of my faves in gridiron football, and actually the Lions are my 4 sure go-to in the NFC North, bruh


----------



## axl blaze

http://mmqb.si.com/mmqb/2015/12/16/nfl-ben-roethlisberger-pittsburgh-steelers a great article by Monday Morning QB titled *The NFL’s Most Physically Gifted Quarterback*

I really really like that article because it goes through the idiosyncracies and pedantry involved in every-down NFL QB play. nice to see a piece really break down some Xs and Os, for fucking once

last sentence of the article: 



> ... it’s this unexpected quarterbacking maturity that makes Pittsburgh the biggest threat to the Patriots in the AFC.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i like ben. he's got talent and he's a bruiser. add in your wr, including brown, and it's a pretty scary arial attack.





GenericMind said:


> I'm already looking ahead to next season.


sucks to be a bills fan:

"_I'm not going to let our fans down. I am not going to do that. I know it's been 15 years since the Bills made the playoffs. Well, get ready, man, we're going. We are going._" (rex ryan, jan 14 2015)

alasdair


----------



## SKL

rex being rex

"With all the cameras and all that, I was looking for our new president back there. You know, I think we'll get to meet him in the next couple years anyway." 1/21/09
Signed a visiting ESPN bus “SOON TO BE CHAMPS.” 8/5/10
“There’s no way we don’t get it done next year. Next year I know we’ll win it.” 2/11/11
“I believe this is the year that we’re going to win the Super Bowl. I thought we’d win it the first two years. I guarantee we’ll win it this year." 2/24/11

you can keep him GM


----------



## alasdairm

he's spent his entire making huge promises and not keeping them.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Huge game on sunday for both the steelers and the broncos. Big ben has thrown for 30 points or more the last 5 games so well see how good denvers d really is. Should be a good matchup.

Still a lot that could happen in the afc. jets and chiefs gotta keep winning to keep the steelers out of the picture. Titans or jets need to beat the pats but chances are theyll hold on to that top seed. 

best part of the regular season.


----------



## axl blaze

if all the Steelers, Jets, and Chiefs win out, then the Steelers are still in. I believe it would be Chiefs at the #5 and Steelers at the #6. I would love to post the formula to back up this claim, but it's confusing and I'm busy at work, I just know from reading a couple articles by so-called experts

the Jets also play the Pats, and I don't see the Pats losing in that one (Jest offense just not good enough - to beat NE you gotta have an offense that can match em IMO)

Steelers game against Broncos is huge this weekend. if Pittsburgh wins then they are essentially promised a coveted AFC playoffs spot (cuz Pitt's next two games are against Baltimore & Cleveland). this Broncos game is huge!

and I'm glad you respect Big Ben ali... much in the same way I respect Brady/Belicheck combo. don't like em at all, but respect... yes... what's truly insane is how the Pats and the Steelers are still on top of their game after all these years? it could have been 8 years ago to this day and we'd be talking about how it could be Big Ben VS Brady in the AFC CG? it truly goes to show you how important it is to acquire a franchise QB, these days...


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> the Jets also play the Pats, and I don't see the Pats losing in that one...


i am always nervous when the pats play the jets as the jets can seem to find a way to win even when the matchup appears lop-sided.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

well if it's any consolation I will be rooting in your corner, extemely so...

and meh, again the Jest have a great D, but their O just can't go blow-to-blow with Tom Brady IMO. sure it's a divisional game and anything can happen, I just think the tides are strongly on your side, here...


----------



## SKL

we have to be totally impeccable but I think we have a chance
based on momentum (pats down, jets up) and sheer force of hate
jets got to go 2-1 or maybe 3-0
actually conceivable that we'll lose a playoff berth even with 3 W's for the rest of the season
so some of it is rooting on other teams to lose tbh
think we got the cowboys tomorrow night at Saturday(wtf the nFL wants to own the whole weekend nao?) night football
good chance vs GM's bills, gotta make up for last very frustrating time
and need to let the hate flow vs the pats
also which bar should I go to
the one in which I fairly recently embarrased myself in front of the 10/10 hot black chick bartender
or the one where I fairly recently went home with a woman 15-20ish years my senior
or pick another spot
lel


----------



## cashfl0w_d0nkey

SKL said:


> also which bar should I go to
> the one in which I fairly recently embarrased myself in front of the 10/10 hot black chick bartender
> or *the one where I fairly recently went home with a woman 15-20ish years my senior*
> or pick another spot
> lel



Sounds like an easy decision


----------



## SKL

honestly yeah
and it's a better bar
with a better (actually pretty good) kitchen too so i can soak up some of the alcohol
at the other bar I swear this chick was trying to do me in
every 5 minutes "do you want another shot" smh
the other one listened to me when I was like "even if I ask you, no more shots"

also, let's go Jets
we are gonna spank the Cowgirls IMO
spread is 3 at my book 3.5 at another one I think we can do better than that actually


----------



## SKL

And it's Jets by 3. A push. The bookies know their business. Big game for us with some fucked up missed opportunities but a big game nonetheless. Whether GMs Bills win tomorrow may determine whether we have to be immaculate for the rest of the season or if we can afford a loss. But we could even be eliminated if we go perfect. Riveting stuff.


----------



## axl blaze

damn, the Jest won. was counting on it, but after I saw the closing score I tuned in, only to get my hopes up. no ill will your way SKL, I need my Steelers in and there is no room for sympathy in the game of football

looks like we will conceivably have an 11-5 AFC team out of the playoffs. the Chiefs have an easy 3 games left, the Jets could possibly go 11-5 (tough road with Bills & Pats looming), and the Steelers have one tough game tomorrow against the Broncos...

is it time to call for a playoff realignment? I know the NFL tries to stress winning your division, but it's disgusting to see the Texans VS Colts (both at 6-7) facing off for an AFC South playoff spot. even if one of the the 3 above battling teams go 10-6, that surely should be enough to best an 8-8 AFC South winner?

I'm calling for playoff realignment


----------



## cj

axl blaze said:


> damn, the Jest won. was counting on it, but after I saw the closing score I tuned in, only to get my hopes up. no ill will your way SKL, I need my Steelers in and there is no room for sympathy in the game of football
> 
> looks like we will conceivably have an 11-5 AFC team out of the playoffs. the Chiefs have an easy 3 games left, the Jets could possibly go 11-5 (tough road with Bills & Pats looming), and the Steelers have one tough game tomorrow against the Broncos...
> 
> is it time to call for a playoff realignment? I know the NFL tries to stress winning your division, but it's disgusting to see the Texans VS Colts (both at 6-7) facing off for an AFC South playoff spot. even if one of the the 3 above battling teams go 10-6, that surely should be enough to best an 8-8 AFC South winner?
> 
> I'm calling for playoff realignment


I am in favor of adding 2 more wildcard teams per conference and giving all division winners a first round bye. I feel like that would fix the problem and put even more emphasis on winning your division.

Lots of good football today with huge playoff implications. Ill be rooting against the redskins and Giants. I want to believe that philly can beat the cardinals but a loss wont hurt our playoff chances too badly as we end the season with the Redskins and Giants.


----------



## CosmicG

Hoping the Steelers lose today against Denver. It will be interesting to see how mccaron plays today for the Bengals, but he didn't play too awful last week considering the circumstances going in on cold feet against Pittsburgh, and after a full week of practice I wouldn't be surpised to see him come in and have a solid game against San Fran, who is nothing to write home about.


----------



## alasdairm

why are the ravens wearing _yellow_ pants? it looks terrible with the purple shirts...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

why, indeed?

looks way too much like their bitter rivals, my team the Steelers, pants. why??

pretty excited about Pitt VS Denver. Denver has the #1 defense in most summations, while Pitt is like #3 (but could be truly better despite the early season injuries). immovable object VS unstoppable force... something has got to give. if Steelers don't win they don't truly deserve to be in the playoffs


----------



## alasdairm

baltimore! hail mary to aiken for 48yd td at the end of the half. crazy.

also, bills struggling in washington.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Lulz...giants Carolina

Norman and Odell Beckham having a hard time. Gang bangin out there.

Big game in an hour. Should be solid entertainment.


----------



## SKL

axl blaze said:


> damn, the Jest won. was counting on it, but after I saw the closing score I tuned in, only to get my hopes up. no ill will your way SKL, I need my Steelers in and there is no room for sympathy in the game of football



shout out to no sympathy

yall have hope to keep alive though 
you have to face 2 shitty divisional opponents and we have to face the genericminds and the alasdairms
so by my math counting division/conference standings:
two losses by either team they are done
if you lose to the broncos and beat the ravens & browns both we have to win both
if we both go perfect till end of season our conference wins get us the spot
basically both teams have to be immaculate
edge of seat stuff



jammin83 said:


> Lulz...giants Carolina
> 
> Norman and Odell Beckham having a hard time. Gang bangin out there.



was talking with some dude at the bar last night about how giants have a chance based on and solely on beckham jr
I placed a small bet on giants +4 (and bungles -7 and for snf a larger one cardnials -3.5)
they have a fighting chance still *right right right now* (watching) and if they lose by a FG they can cover

edit to add it sounds like that will be overturned and not a fumble but otherwise lol but also fuck
edit to add _people doubted odell beckham_ looks like could head into OT or at least covering
edit to add sucks for giants but gg and money in my pocket


----------



## SKL

hi, axl


----------



## CosmicG

Lol niners. Thanks for the win.


----------



## mal3volent

OBJ is trash. And they still lost.


----------



## alasdairm

^ 1320 yards so far and 12 td is trash? ok.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

axl blaze said:


> damn, the Jest won. was counting on it, but after I saw the closing score I tuned in, only to get my hopes up. no ill will your way SKL, I need my Steelers in and there is no room for sympathy in the game of football
> 
> looks like we will conceivably have an 11-5 AFC team out of the playoffs. the Chiefs have an easy 3 games left, the Jets could possibly go 11-5 (tough road with Bills & Pats looming), and the Steelers have one tough game tomorrow against the Broncos...
> 
> is it time to call for a playoff realignment? I know the NFL tries to stress winning your division, but it's disgusting to see the Texans VS Colts (both at 6-7) facing off for an AFC South playoff spot. even if one of the the 3 above battling teams go 10-6, that surely should be enough to best an 8-8 AFC South winner?
> 
> I'm calling for playoff realignment



It feels pretty good when your team doesn't have this problem not gonna lie

8-8 and were in.

Steelers also get to play the browns twice a year so I dont want to hear it


----------



## SKL

holy shit that INT and TD to put the steelers on top
axlbro don't hate but i am rooting agaist them in a pretty big way lol
actually 2nd time i have found myself rooting hard for denver this year for reasons I elaborated on above
when they beat the alasdairms I was jumping up and down and screaming FUCK YEAH SACK BRADY etc
lol

edit to add- big ben picked off broncos alive
edit to add- fuuuuuuuuuu
edit to add- gg


----------



## mal3volent

alasdairm said:


> ^ 1320 yards so far and 12 td is trash? ok.
> 
> alasdair



I think its obvious he is talented. I was referring to his behavior today. Did you watch the game? That is pure trash my friend and I hope you aren't going to defend it.


----------



## alasdairm

didn't see it.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

subotai said:


> Steelers also get to play the browns twice a year so I dont want to hear it



your argument is more than invalid. Steelers play in the AFC North, the only division in the NFL that regularly churns out 3 playoff teams (something you would nary know about)

but today is a day for CELEBRATION and I won't let the likes of a Philadelphia sports fan bring me down! I can't fucking believe the Steelers won, TBH by half-time I was cursing the Football Gods wondering WTF I ever did to spurn them? I changed out of my "Mean" Joe Green vintage jersey and promptly... fell asleep (the beer got to me)

I woke up to Big Ben thrashing the Donkeys! credit to Defensive Coordinator - we moved from Cover 3 to Cover 2 which I guess worked wonders

Super Bowl 50 is coming up! this team has it! Big Ben is a threat to score any time he breathes on the ball!! ... dare I say it??

*PITTSBURGH'S GOING TO THE SUUUUPER BOWL!!! HERE WE GO, STEELERS, HERE WE GO! PITTSBURGH'S GOING TO THE SUUUUPER BOWL!!!*


----------



## SKL

eagles getting spanked
last leg of my parlay
feels good man


----------



## axl blaze

man... what are we going to do when football season is over? collective suicide in honor of Hunter S "football season is over" Thompson?

and LOL


----------



## cj

Eagles game was disappointing but not unexpected. We still control our own destiny in the division if we beat Washington and NY in these last 2 games we are in. Sam Bradford is really improving as a QB to the point where I think we should sign him to a 5 year deal. We still need more help on defense especially at linebacker and nickel corner.


----------



## alasdairm

^ do you think the eagles will win both those games? i'm not sure beating washington is a forgone conclusion then they get dallas in the last week.

there were a number of teams that were poised for greatness this season and it didn't happen: eagles; bills; dolphins.

in the afc, i think the pats are the pats so they're always a threat - their first round bye sets a new nfl record of 6 straight seasons. the steelers look pretty scary. in the nfc, i think the cardinals look incredibly strong and balanced on both sides of the ball. can carolina go unbeaten. hard to see atlanta or tampa bay beating them but then the playoffs...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

I think it's down to Pats/Steelers VS Panthers... maybe with Cardinals thrown in there, but doubt it...

most likely only way Steelers get through Pats is if someone beats them 1st (Broncos). although I'm not too excited about playing the Broncos again, either


----------



## mal3volent

Every other team in the history of the nfl that has started 14-0 has gone to the super bowl. They're just taking it one game at a time, though. I've been a Panthers fan since 2003, the season they made it to the super bowl. I hadn't lived in NC for awfully long, but I was proud to support a team from the Carolinas. Where I had lived before, in KY, there were only Bengals fans. My brother gave me a Bengals figurine when I was born, actually, and I still have it. This is pretty big for the people around here. Being a Panthers fan was so torturous for so long, and now we are on top. I just hope they can stay focused and get it done.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> I think it's down to Pats/Steelers VS Panthers... maybe with Cardinals thrown in there, but doubt it...
> 
> most likely only way Steelers get through Pats is if someone beats them 1st (Broncos). although I'm not too excited about playing the Broncos again, either


i'm not going to front, jim. i'm nervous about meeting the steelers. your guys put up 34 points and 354 yards against the best pass defense in the league. so you only rushed for 23 yards? doesn't matter.

however...

based on my predictions, you guys will play denver in denver. that's a tough rematch. kansas city should beat houston in houston so, if you beat denver, you get new england at home. i'll remind you that the steelers with roethlisberger have never beaten the patriots at home and, in november '13, suffered their worst defeat in franchise history (55 points against) at the hands of the pats and tom brady.

if it happens, should be a belter of a game 

you don't seem too big on the cardinals? i think they're well balanced and have a ton of talent.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah... that's why I am not too big on the Steelers chances at New England. we could eek one out, but odds are against it. and I think RD DeAngelo Williams has been fine.. it's just that the Steelers are pass-happy now. that RB has just as many TDs as Antonio Brown

Cardinals... perhaps I am biased because our 3rd string QB lit them up. Tryonn Matthieu out for the season hurts, too. I just see the Panthers taking it. and TBH I hope it's the Steelers that meet them in the SB - Steelers do well against fresh-faced NFC teams (beating Seattle back in the day, beating Arizona back in the day, losing to Green Bay most recently)

I'm just in with the Panthers


----------



## axl blaze

on second thought, I see the Seahawks as the second-biggest threat in the NFC


----------



## axl blaze

anyone else feel as if this whole WR Odell Beckham Jr suspension saga is really making him look like a piece of trash? most especially compared to the way his apparent rival, CB Josh Norman, is handling everything

as a person that respects the shit out of the game of football, what is represents, and the life lessons it bestows upon you... I despise players that fist fight on the gridiron. it makes them look like trash and it truly makes a mockery out of the game

football is an intense, passionate, sport. but the biggest thing about the sport is that you do all of your fighting _between whistles._ as soon as that whistle blows, you should be trained to stop what you are doing on the spot. OBJ is a role model, whether he likes it or not, and it disgusts me that one of the faces of pro football is acting like this...

why are wide receivers so prone to being jaggoffs??


----------



## One Thousand Words

The helmet to helmet cheap shot by him was the most embarrassing moment. If he wanted to strut tough he should have run a route 5yards short and tried to steamroll over the top of Norman from a running start.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> anyone else feel as if this whole WR Odell Beckham Jr suspension saga is really making him look like a piece of trash? most especially compared to the way his apparent rival, CB Josh Norman, is handling everything
> 
> as a person that respects the shit out of the game of football, what is represents, and the life lessons it bestows upon you... I despise players that fist fight on the gridiron. it makes them look like trash and it truly makes a mockery out of the game
> 
> football is an intense, passionate, sport. but the biggest thing about the sport is that you do all of your fighting _between whistles._ as soon as that whistle blows, you should be trained to stop what you are doing on the spot. OBJ is a role model, whether he likes it or not, and it disgusts me that one of the faces of pro football is acting like this...
> 
> why are wide receivers so prone to being jaggoffs??


not just all this but football is a team sport and this is all about him. he needs to stfu and think about his team.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

exactly, Busty, that head-hunting shit is beyond disgusting - especially done in spite of all the recent hubbubahloo about brain damage in the NFL. what was he thinking? and how could he not have been thrown out ASAP after that bullshit??

and yah, ali. football is a team sport, and he acting like the next typical scum bag, Diva, Wide Receiver. before this OBJ fiasco, he was billed as family-friendly type of guy - I remember heaps of reports on E$PN on how close he is to his Mom, how she attends every game, etc etc. well I guess his true colors have finally surfaced?

it just pisses me off, cuz football is a tough sport. you should respect your opponent as a fellow Man whom has gone through the exact same gruelling training as yourslef. funniest thing is that both WR and CB have been selected as participants in this year's NFL Pro Bowl, and since they're both in the NFC they will be sharing lockers


----------



## ArCi

Football will not be the most popular sport in the U.S. in 20 years

Either from more people understanding the risk of playing, or it will be due to dramatic rule changes that makes the game nothing like Football.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Raiders to win tongiht . puttin my money where my mouth is. u aint a fan unless u bet on ur team.


----------



## axl blaze

ArCi said:


> Football will not be the most popular sport in the U.S. in 20 years
> 
> Either from more people understanding the risk of playing, or it will be due to dramatic rule changes that makes the game nothing like Football.



yeah, I don't think I would allow my son to play football

as far as it losing it's popularity... maybe internationally, but probably not within the US. basketball is gaining a ferocious international following. I think football is just so embedded within America's culture, it's tough to see a future decline. there is just so much money being made - from the college level to the professional level

however, I do agree that the game will look almost nothing like how it is right now in 20-30 years


----------



## alasdairm

lol. chargers.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Ugh. It saddens me that nobody considers the Bengals a serious threat in the playoffs, but I guess it is pretty understandable until they prove themselves by winning a playoff game. Unfortunately for us, it's looking like it is going to be Bengals vs Steelers in the first game, and the record between these two teams is not favorable for the Bengals.

I was talking to someone at work the other day and according to this person, Mccarron is a sensational QB that does not come around often, and is going to put Dalton to shame. I haven't heard anything like that from anyone else though, so don't really know what to make of it.


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> lol. chargers.



pretty much. nice to see Raiders CB Charles Woodson go out with a bang for his last home game. additionally, Woodson is a Michigan Wolverine, so my hatred for him is 2-fold. but still, I respect the high level he has played this game for so long. as a Steelers fan I've always had a healthy hatred for the Raiders, but I am not biased enough to be blind to Oakland's very bright future. they have a great, young QB, a defensive stud in LB Khalil Mack, and a franchise WR in Amari Cooper. they're pretty much set to lead the AFC West for the next 5 years iirc

and yes, LOL @ Chargers and LOL @ DEW. however, no city deserves to lose their pro-football team. the Chargers may have a shitty record this year, but QB Phillip Rivers has played his ass off every single game (despite their insurmountable injuries). I remember when the NFL stole the Browns from Cleveland. again, no football fan deserves to experience that type of heartbreak



Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Ugh. It saddens me that nobody considers the Bengals a serious threat in the playoffs... according to this person, Mccarron is a sensational QB that does not come around often, and is going to put Dalton to shame



I feel as if the Bengals gained a lot of respect points during the regular season, mostly cuz QB Dalton was over-performing while the rest of his team (run game & defense) were their usual spectacular selves. if Dalton was healthy, they would prolly win at least 1 playoff game. however, he is out for the year & it's basically a sure-shot that the Bengals will be again one-and-done. sucks cuz it's mostly due to injuries, but as a Steelers fan u won't find any sympathy with me over injuries...

and LOL @ your friend. he sounds like the usual, average, homer-ass NFL fan. he is really (drunkenly) rambling on & on about how AJ McCarron is Cinci's savior and he is gonna put Dalton to shame, then on the bench?? get real, dude. in college Dalton was twice the QB that McCarron was, and although AJ has started off decent enough, chances are his true self will shine in like 2 games at the least. not hating, but Dalton is just so superior than him. the NFL is a QB league now, Dalton has improved every year to finally shine, despite his critics, this year. AJ doesn't have it, but at the very least he has a team that is A+ in all other facets, surrounding him (so that helps)...

but damn man, if I was a Cinci fan and I heard some dumb-shit fan say that shit I woulda slapped him on the spot... but football fans are not known to be the most smratest of the bunch


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> ...Oakland's very bright future. they have a great, young QB, a defensive stud in LB Khalil Mack, and a franchise WR in Amari Cooper. they're pretty much set to lead the AFC West for the next 5 years iirc


they look pretty good for sure.





Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Ugh. It saddens me that nobody considers the Bengals a serious threat in the playoffs...


they're the #2 seed with a 1st round bye. who's arguing that they're not a threat? from may this year:





alasdairm said:


> bold predictions:
> 
> bengals win the afc





Cosmic Giraffe said:


> ...but I guess it is pretty understandable until they prove themselves by winning a playoff game.


sure, they don't have a very good record in that department.


Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Unfortunately for us, it's looking like it is going to be Bengals vs Steelers in the first game, and the record between these two teams is not favorable for the Bengals.


nope. if the #6 steelers beat the #3 broncos in denver (which is hardly an automatic win) then the steelers will play the patriots in the next round. #1 vs. #6. #2 bengals would probably get the #5 chiefs. if the broncos win, bengals get the broncos.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yup - it's looking like the Steelers will get the #6 seed, although there were two other different playoff seeding scenarios posted on my fave Steelers blog that outlined what would have to happen for Pitt to also either get the #5 or even #2 seed. the #5 is a possibility, and I would embrace it because that means we would start the playoffs against the AFC South winner - probably Houston - and despite their D playing top-knotch per usual, they simply don't have the offensive firepower to match my team

the #2 seed - meaning Steelers are AFC North Champs - is a long-shot, but could happen. one of the joys of the NFL playoffs is the crazy shit that always goes down. the #2 spot would be obviously awesome cuz we would play at home against any team besides the Pats

a lot of possibilities. but the biggest point to take from Ali's above post is that the NFL re-seeds after every round in the playoffs - truly giving the continual edge to the higher seeds

and many have been overlooking the Chiefs. let us not forget how truly phenomenal their defense is, especially their Front 7. they did lose RB Jamaal Charles out for the year, but RB Charcandrick West has been great. their QB play holds them back, but they could very well win a playoff game if they're playing at home

but at times it's tough to take KC seriously when they've had such a historically easy schedule this year. srsly man, sometimes I hate playing in the AFC North, and Pitt's scheddy was brutal this year (although thankfully not as brutal as was predicted pre-season). I just wish Big Ben didn't get injured twice this season. instead of me talking about a #5, 6 seed I would be talking about a #1,2 seed. but that's football, I guess


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> they look pretty good for sure.they're the #2 seed with a 1st round bye. who's arguing that they're not a threat? from may this year:
> sure, they don't have a very good record in that department.
> nope. if the #6 steelers beat the #3 broncos in denver (which is hardly an automatic win) then the steelers will play the patriots in the next round. #1 vs. #6. #2 bengals would probably get the #5 chiefs. if the broncos win, bengals get the broncos.
> 
> alasdair



broncos are at home vs the bengals this week though so im thinking theyll steal the 2nd seed from the bengals. i feel bad for the bengals losing dalton but at the same time they are known for always picking up the thugs and i hate teams that do that.

cowboys and bills are two other teams that come to mind


----------



## axl blaze

yup on Cinci. Vonteze Burfict is like the dirtiest/trashiest player out there IMO. and it's annoying cuz Bengals fans always accuse Steelers of playing dirty. trying to look at this objectively as best I can, Steelers players might play rough inbetween the whistles, but Cinci employs more ne'er-do-wellers

and LOL, on my FB feed my good buddy who is a huge Browns fan got this for X-Mas:






it highlights the most crushing events in Cleveland sports history (football focused, but has all sports [NSFWd if u don't care])

*"the Drive"
*
*NSFW*: 










*"the Shot" Jordan over Ehlo:
*
*NSFW*: 










*they even had "the Decision" LOL:
*
*NSFW*: 










pretty damn hilarious. shows you how self-deprecating it must be to be a Browns fan


----------



## SKL

^fucking lol


----------



## cj

Fucking loser ass Eagles. Oh well hopefully Chip Kelly gets a fucking clue over the offseason. But I am not optimistic.


----------



## alasdairm

crimsonjunk said:


> Fucking loser ass Eagles. Oh well hopefully Chip Kelly gets a fucking pink slip over the offseason.


fixed for you.


crimsonjunk said:


> We still control our own destiny in the division if we beat Washington...




alasdair


----------



## SKL

ready for tomorrow ali
yes I remember our avatar bet
i gotta work but half considering pulling a sicky so I can go have some beers at my local


----------



## subotai

Im glad the eagles lost because now there will be serious discussion to fire chip.

The dude just doesn't have what it takes to be an NFL coach. hes dealing with grown ass men who all have egos (and money) and not some 19-20 year old impoverished college kid whos just happy to have a scholarship.

I think being an nfl coach is more about being a manager of personalities more than anything else. That and making adjustments in-game, which chip also fucking sucks at. 

He should go back to college

Get rid of Bradford. Sign kaepernick
get rid of Demarco murray.  Start Ryan mathews
Jordan hicks was on his way to defensive rookie of the year until he got hurt, he'll be  back
eric Rowe is a decent corner, so is Maxwell
I never had faith in sam Bradford or his ridiculously small pads, even if they made the playoffs they'd lose to Seattle or green bay or minnesota in the first round

All I know is Fletcher Cox is my new favorite player, and this team is a solid draft and a QB (kaepernick) away from being better than the Deadskins could ever aspire to be

And chip is so arrogant, even in defeat

Cant believe im saying this but I actually miss the "I gotta do a better job" days of Andy Reid

Fuck sports science, ill buy the rumor that LeSean McCoy started about chip kelly being unable to relate to black people

And idk if you guys have looked around the league lately, but that is kind of a big deal


----------



## axl blaze

sucks to see the Redskins in the playoffs, but considering the only other NFC team in the hunt are the also the 7-7 Falcons, so it's not as much as a screw job as it is with the Texans getting in and the Jest knocked out

sign Kaepernick? man, you're high as hell

and you shouldn't be surprised at all that you miss Andy Reid. dude got ran out of town, yet he turned the 1-5 start of the Chiefs into 8 straight wins, with a mediocre QB (granted with a fine defense, as well tho)


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> ready for tomorrow ali


of course. i won't get to see the game but i'll be following closely.

also, this format is awesome: N.F.L. Playoff Picture: Every Team’s Remaining Paths to the Postseason

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

weird ali... I was just now checking that out...


----------



## cj

axl blaze said:


> sucks to see the Redskins in the playoffs, but considering the only other NFC team in the hunt are the also the 7-7 Falcons, so it's not as much as a screw job as it is with the Texans getting in and the Jest knocked out
> 
> sign Kaepernick? man, you're high as hell
> 
> and you shouldn't be surprised at all that you miss Andy Reid. dude got ran out of town, yet he turned the 1-5 start of the Chiefs into 8 straight wins, with a mediocre QB (granted with a fine defense, as well tho)



It was time for Andy to go for the benefit of both parties. Having his son die of an overdose at training camp was the final straw I think. I am glad he is doing well in Kansas city though classy guy.


----------



## phr

subotai said:


> Im glad the eagles lost because now there will be serious discussion to fire chip.


I've hated Chip since the beginning. And I really stepped up by hate this offseason hoping that he'd fail enough to get the boot. He won't just yet. Lurie doesn't have the balls. :/


crimsonjunk said:


> It was time for Andy to go for the benefit of both parties. Having his son die of an overdose at training camp was the final straw I think. I am glad he is doing well in Kansas city though classy guy.


I always liked Andy, and I continue to hope that he does well. But the way you said it 'for the benefit of both parties' is really the best way to describe that situation.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> i won't get to see the game but i'll be following closely.


pats game is on cbs here today! woot. go pats.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

on cbs here too
getting pumped
gotta go to work around 3 though
but it's a 10 minute cab ride and there is football on tv there and the nfl app between :D


----------



## SKL

SKL said:


> FUCK YEAH SACK BRADY



qfme

also,






edit to add
fuck
literally as I hit submit
i'm not posting ITT anymore during games


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol.

FUCK YEAH FITZPATRICK FUMBLES AND PATS D SCORE TD



alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

everybody talks about the vaunted jets defense but the pats are pretty good too:

pts per game
jets 8th
*pats 7th*

rush yds per game
*jets 2nd*
pats 10th

pass yds per game
jets 13th
*pats 8th*

sacks
jets 12th
*pats 1st*

alasdair


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> sacks





alasdairm said:


> sacks





alasdairm said:


> sacks



BL NFL thread jinx is real


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> i'm not posting ITT anymore during games


ok 

what a throw and catch by brady to gronk on 4th down there! clutch.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

white walks into the end zone. td patriots! game tied.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

patriots win toss and elect to kick by mistake. awesome. this is how games are lost...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

god dammit

c'mon Pats!!


----------



## alasdairm

alasdairm said:


> i am always nervous when the pats play the jets as the jets can seem to find a way to win even when the matchup appears lop-sided.





alasdairm said:


> this is how games are lost...


sucks to be right.

nice win, skl. i'll get over it pretty quickly thinking about that first round bye and the steelers losing to the ravens 

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I'm saying it right now:

The patriots just let the Jets win. They found out the the Steelers lost just minutes before that coin toss. Whoever that player was, was instructed to choose kicking off if they won the coin toss. The defense just let them go down the field and score so easily

Now the Steelers are currently out of the playoff picture (a much tougher matchup)


----------



## axl blaze

^ haha, plausible theory. if only Big Ben wasn't out for 5 games this year... wouldn't have to worry about that shit. Pats D looked pretty bad on that last drive, so I am inclined to believe. right now I'm an even bigger Bills fan than GM 

what a crazy slate of games. NE is looking problematic on D, Cinci is without their QB (same as Denver). the AFC is truly up in the air at this point

am I crazy for thinking that Kansas City might have one of the best shots of them all? never thought I'd ever, ever say that


----------



## SKL

Ali you are going to look good in green this week


----------



## ArCi

I just watched it again

There is no way Slater didn't know exactly what he was doing. Very weird


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> I'm saying it right now:
> 
> The patriots just let the Jets win. They found out the the Steelers lost just minutes before that coin toss. Whoever that player was, was instructed to choose kicking off if they won the coin toss. The defense just let them go down the field and score so easily
> 
> Now the Steelers are currently out of the playoff picture (a much tougher matchup)



intredasting...

also, go lions.


----------



## neversickanymore

J...e...t...s...jets, jets, jets.


Go pack go!!


----------



## jammin83

Crazy day o ball. Big losses. Playoff picture is not getting any clearer in the afc. 

Big matchup for both Denver and cinci tomorrow. Think Denver is gonna snatch that 2 seed. Sorry giraffe.

And if the pats continue to lose...


----------



## JackARoe

Like someone said a few posts earlier, the title of this thread may have to change. :D  Jet's looking better. 

Now do I even watch he Giants/Vikings tonight?  Maybe I'll pick a movie instead.  The damn Giants played well offensively in stats this year but those last minutes of the games and their defense sucked. Where is the defense of 1986?

Falcons ruined the Panthers perfect season.  Darn. It was a pleasure to watch the Panthers and Cam Newton come so far with the team though.  

C'mon January and playoffs.  I really wonder how things will turn out.  Too many variables.


----------



## jammin83

Tough game for the pack in Arizona. 

Seattle struggling too, I thought they were getting their shit together.


----------



## alasdairm

no shit. the cardinals are dismantling the packers.

alasdair


----------



## JackARoe

The Cardinals sure did wollop the Packers.  I have not seen a lot of the game, had to tend to a few things and when I turned on the game I see the Packers with 8.  So not knowing what happened I am thinking 8 is not a common number of points, going around in my head what could have happened.  I guess I will see soon enough.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> maybe with Cardinals thrown in there, but doubt it...


did you watch the gb vs. ari game today?

if they play like that, they can beat anybody. not just anybody in the nfc. anybody.

alasdair


----------



## zzz101

shame on NE and shame on YOU Slater Rofl

Fuck up the call after WINNING the toss in OT and you FUCKED UP LOOOOOOOOOOOOL


Don't care if u Tom Brady if u fuck that up like you did, u shouldn't be pro,Slater


edit, eh  i guess you can only blame the coach as it was his decision to kick if they won the toss


----------



## SKL

I do not understand the Pats electing to kick it
but after some speculation it was some kind of mistake
apparently Belichick was quite adamant
arrogance tbh
also don't understand taking the knee with 35 left when brady could try to throw deep
but whatever i'll take it
fitzpatrick is proving himself for sure, rough start this game yes but delivered
he just tied the team record for touchdown passes (29, testaverde)
i'll say it once more geno getting his jaw rocked was the best possible thing for the jets
pumped for next sunday, have the day off, will be at my local getting it on
GM bro if we win sunday you gotta change the thread title tbh


----------



## Kittycat5

There are times where Belichick thinks he is smarter than everyone and totally fucks up a seemingly ridiculously obvious decision. This to me was the worst of all but he has had these lapses in the past (few years ago going for it on 4th and 2 in their own territory). It is hard to deny his success, but it sure feels good when his smugness bites him in the ass.


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> did you watch the gb vs. ari game today?
> 
> if they play like that, they can beat anybody. not just anybody in the nfc. anybody.
> 
> alasdair



I wish I didn't.. fkn embarrassing.


----------



## jammin83

Feeling pumped about tonight's game. Big deal for both teams. 

Backup qb showdown!

Defensive battle with the potential for some scoring too.


----------



## CosmicG

^^ Me too man!!

Super hyped I have a good feeling about this one

GO BENGALS!!!


----------



## alasdairm

advice: if it goes to ot and you win the toss, don't kick 

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

At a Christmas party, at a bar, no game.

Fuck my life. 

Go broncos!


----------



## jammin83

Free booze tho, 

All good ?


----------



## CosmicG

McCarron looking super confident. I know it's early but I am impressed.


----------



## axl blaze

since there are no other NFC teams "in the hunt" (outside looking in, playoff-wise) - I am rooting for the Falcons to make the NFC Playoffs. it is a long shot, but technically everything that needed to happen on Sunday for them to get in, happened. the Falcons won, the Seahawks lost, and wait - I think they also needed Minnesota to lose? so... um... never mind, scratch that. we think the playoff criteria is pedantic right now - well imagine the ensuing nuttiness when the NFL adds more than 32 total teams/more than 12 total playoff teams?!

just turned on the Monday Night Football game. looks like Bengals are coming in strong with their top notch defense. so crazy seeing the Broncos fall from grace, recently, how many losses in a row now??


----------



## alasdairm

2 in a row before tonight.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> did you watch the gb vs. ari game today?
> 
> if they play like that, they can beat anybody. not just anybody in the nfc. anybody.



saw highlights, but in my defense that Original Post was a week ago. which in Football God's Time equals oh - about a fortnight? just look at what happened to my Steelers - they went from 2016 Playoff Darlings to Perhaps Not Getting In, in one day's time 

I love/hate the Cards. they've been essentially Pittsburgh South-west since they've been considered good (before former Pitt OC Bruce Arians was their Head Coach, they had our other former OC as their Head Coach, and have taken numerous players from us)

and plus this girl who works with me in the Sales Dept is from Phoenix (she works remotely VIA the wonders of technology) and she is super nice and a huge Cards fan, so I will go with them in her honour


----------



## cj

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> McCarron looking super confident. I know it's early but I am impressed.



He is looking like a starting NFL QB. I bet someone trades for him in the offseason.


----------



## jammin83

Eh, people do this all the time, but the broncos keep winning games.

Whateva, still a lot of football to play.

Fuck the Bengals.


----------



## jammin83

Touchdown mutha fuckahs


----------



## alasdairm

great rush td by cj anderson!

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

jammin83 said:


> Eh, people do this all the time, but the broncos keep winning games.



"Broncos keep winning games" LOL you are obviously a Denver homer. they have lost three straight, dude? you high??

and I just thought of something crazy, myself being as high as Mr Mile High Homer. so Rex Ryan left a 4-12 Jest team to join a Bills 9-7 team. if Jets win, they're 7 games better than last year, while the Bills are 2 games worse. Rex is worth +9 in the loss column, sorry GM, but LOL


----------



## jammin83

Whatever dude, you can be all on Oakland and kc's nuts talking about the afc west like people do every fucking year. But guess what, Oakland and kc sti'll are behind denver, as are very team in the afc besides new England and guess what Denver beat new England. 

Enjoy missing the playoffs, maybe Vick can pull one out for you guys next week.


----------



## jammin83

And yes I am hi but I am ok. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## axl blaze

now I'm even more dabbed out, at least this is a good game. and I don't give a shit about KC or Oak? this game, dunno who I'm rooting for; don't like em both, but 4 sure a lil mutual respect is given to em both...

and Steelers may miss the playoffs, may make em. I've seen Super Bowls, I've seen 1st round exits, I've seen it all - we are truly a year away from being unstoppable, anyways - but I need not remind you about that because your team this year was but a notch in Ben Roethlisberger's bed-post, this season 

EDIT: damn Von Miller is beast AF


----------



## jammin83

Denver wins. 

Haters eat a dick. 

Good game.


----------



## axl blaze

fuck yeah - always feels good when the Bengals lose a game






going to talk some shit to all of the Cinci fans at work tomorrow. you guys are lucky you don't have to deal with Bengals fans; they're loud & annoying...


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> they have lost three straight, dude? you high??


they've won one straight. are you high? 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yes, but again that was old

and ali you should change "Jets" from the thread title to "Bills" imo

they Jest have allowed us to void their making fun of this season, for once


----------



## alasdairm

it was incorrect when you posted it 

but we can agree that the bills suck balls and ryan is a twit.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

where is GM anyway


----------



## axl blaze

yah I just read this sad article about him apologizing for his over-hyped media showings in preseason/early season, saying how they'd make playoffs, #1 one defense in league, etc etc

I'm like dude #1 rule about talking smack is that you should never apologize WTF?? 

anyways, I wih it were 2007 and I was in Greeece, NY banging my ex-gf stripper gf. then we would all meet up at the Bills bar - B-I-L-L-S GO BILLS!! (do they say this chant btw??)


----------



## JahSEEuS

it's more of a HEY EH EH EH LET'S GO BUFF A LO


----------



## axl blaze

hahahha


----------



## jammin83

Lulz...chip fired


----------



## cj

I just hope the Eagles ownership knows wtf they are doing.


----------



## axl blaze

oh shit, it's official now? man, when he completely overhauled the Eagles this off-season I thought "he is either going to prove to be a genius, or fail miserably and get fired." it turned out to be the latter. he made some extremely questionable moves this summer and cut top-tier athletes. when you have a RB as good as he did, you don't fire em, you utilize their 3 good pro football years and build an offense around them

I have to say, not too sure who the hot names are right now for avai NFL coaches? not much out there iirc. except for the usual "OMG HIRE JOHN GRUDEN" but even that desperate exclamation has died down last 2 years or so?

so Philly phans - which coach ya hopin' for??


----------



## phr

Chip was always good at quick 3 and outs...

FUCK YES!


----------



## ArCi

I really hope Chip comes to the Big Ten

Conference would be stacked with the best coaches


----------



## alasdairm

he can't really be surprised he's lost his job? plenty of talent on the team. high hopes dashed.

next up - rex ryan 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

god damn, arci, I dunno about that. the Big 10 is good enough without Chip Kelly. if he joined our conference we would be nightmarishly good. obviously he would want to implement his type of offense, which Big team would be the best fit? sounds crazy but Indiana (and they've been steadily improving). or if Chip joined Penn State, imagine what he could accomplish with their level of recruits?

and we're essentially proving the point I wanted to make, coming back in here. that Chip Kelly will obviously, easily, get a job coaching on the college level, no question. I bet the teams that already fired & hired their new coach are pissed they did it before this news broke


----------



## jammin83

Philly should hire Adam gase. 

Dude has tons of potential for a youngster.


----------



## subotai

subotai said:


> Im glad the eagles lost because now there will be serious discussion to fire chip.
> 
> The dude just doesn't have what it takes to be an NFL coach. hes dealing with grown ass men who all have egos (and money) and not some 19-20 year old impoverished college kid whos just happy to have a scholarship.
> 
> I think being an nfl coach is more about being a manager of personalities more than anything else. That and making adjustments in-game, which chip also fucking sucks at.
> 
> He should go back to college
> 
> Get rid of Bradford. Sign kaepernick
> get rid of Demarco murray.  Start Ryan mathews
> Jordan hicks was on his way to defensive rookie of the year until he got hurt, he'll be  back
> eric Rowe is a decent corner, so is Maxwell
> I never had faith in sam Bradford or his ridiculously small pads, even if they made the playoffs they'd lose to Seattle or green bay or minnesota in the first round
> 
> All I know is Fletcher Cox is my new favorite player, and this team is a solid draft and a QB (kaepernick) away from being better than the Deadskins could ever aspire to be
> 
> And chip is so arrogant, even in defeat
> 
> Cant believe im saying this but I actually miss the "I gotta do a better job" days of Andy Reid
> 
> Fuck sports science, ill buy the rumor that LeSean McCoy started about chip kelly being unable to relate to black people
> 
> And idk if you guys have looked around the league lately, but that is kind of a big deal



Boom

Fuck chip kelly

I dont really know who they should hire as a head coach, I just want Kaepernick as a QB

One guy I wouldnt mind seeing: Rob Ryan

He has connections because his dad Buddy ryan coached here and he'd generate interest and buzz to a boring team

Plus, he's the exact opposite of Chip Kelly.

Chip was all about future sciences and bullshit while alienating himself from his players and the media (and by extension, the fans), while Rob Ryan is an old school player's coach who has a focus on defense.

Believe it or not, the defense is better than the offense if put in the right scheme and if they stay somewhat healthy

We have no QB, an overrated #1 RB, an underused #2RB, and a 3rd down / punt return specialist

We have 1 good WR (matthews), two questionable wrs (agholar, huff), and one waste of space in riley cooper

Brent celek is on the way out and Zach ertz is only as good as whoever is throwing him the ball. Plus, he's not as freakishly large as Gronk or jimmy graham or Julius thomas or Tyler eifert nor is he a great run blocker so he'll never be a top tier TE.

The o line is getting old. Jason peters is still a pro bowler but an old, injury-prone pro bowler. Kelce seems to have a shitty game for every good game and I couldn't even tell you the guards are. Lane Johnson is a great run blocker but we dropped back to pass 60 times a game.

And that's what pissed me off about chip the most, he just made poor decisions in game. Shit I learned about clock management from playing Madden seemed to be lost on him and that's why we lost a lot of games. He doesn't grasp the concept of keeping the opponent off the field and time of possesion (again, madden shit) which led to his unattended to defense being put on the field way too much in a league where the game favors offense. Eventually your defense will give up drives by way of penalties or big plays when you go up against a julio Jones or Odell beckham or dez Bryant or antonio Brown week in and week out

How do you beat those teams? Control the clock.

But instead we lead the league in 3 and outs (didn't check that but we gotta be up there) because we have a shitty QB

I said in the beginning of the year that Bradford would get hurt and im not even bragging about calling that because no shit, its sam Bradford.  

If they get Kaepernick to QB, trade demarco murray, start ryan mathews, and sign a way cheaper 2nd RB they'd be better off


----------



## subotai

I dont even care to talk about football anymore

And I'm just tired of watching it period. Every time something exciting happens I find myself peering down at the bottom of the screen waiting to see if there was a penalty or not

Omg JaKevin McLusterfunk just made the sickest one handed catch over 3 defenders in the end zone for a touchdown but it got called back because the right guard farted at the line of scrimmage

So the Qb gets sacked the next play but the offense gets a fresh set of downs because the strong safety aaccidentally touched the qbs helmet on the way down. Now the ball is at the 1 yard line because someone has to score so we can squeeze another geico commercial in. The RB dives into the end zone for a touchdown!  Now lets see how many fantasy points you just got to find out whether or not you beat that guy from Nebraska who spent all his time off from work setting up his lineup only to have his starting RB go out on the first play because he got a concussion. Good thing McLusterfunk caught a pass with his left hand and didn't run over a cheerleader going out of bounds, that just won you 50,000 dollars from a website that is NOT gambling

#wtf


----------



## JahSEEuS

subotai said:


> ...
> And that's what pissed me off about chip the most, he just made poor decisions in game. *Shit I learned about clock management from playing Madden seemed to be lost on him and that's why we lost a lot of games. He doesn't grasp the concept of keeping the opponent off the field and time of possesion (again, madden shit) *which led to his unattended to defense being put on the field way too much in a league where the game favors offense. Eventually your defense will give up drives by way of penalties or big plays when you go up against a julio Jones or Odell beckham or dez Bryant or antonio Brown week in and week out
> 
> How do you beat those teams? Control the clock...



So this is something I will never understand.  I think 90% of fans (with any sort of football knowledge) complain about their teams PROFESSIONAL HEAD COACH mismanaging the clock.  How does this happen?  It seems insane to me that you can get to this level in your career and blow the simplest things.  Like you said it's something that you learn through simply playing a videogame!  I understand there a lot of moving parts and they are concerned with play calling to some extent and other things, but come the fuck on.  

If it's something so obvious to nearly everyone else and you are supposed to be the creme de la creme of your profession, how do you do this?

I know Andy Reid gets some flack for this, and a bunch of other well known coaches.

As a Bills fan I can say that at least 4 of our last 5 coaches have been terrible at managing the clocks.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Solid take sub


----------



## axl blaze

right? it truly must be all the years at Madden that have made us younger folk good at managing the clock

and I've said it before, I'll say it again, in the future the NFL will get some hip, young, coach that operates purely on statistics. I can make my case the best while talking about going for it on 4th down. some young dude will have some young nerd crunch some numbers on when best to go for it on 4th down (field position, clock, yards-to-go all factored in). this young coach will destroy the opposition implementing a fact based strategy. we've seen how easy it is to gain yards in the New NFL - look at Pittsburgh's success with 2 point conversions this year


----------



## pharmakos

what makes you think the best teams aren't already doing that?


----------



## axl blaze

they're obviously not though. they can't even call a fucking timeout right (end of game clock management)


----------



## JahSEEuS

Hockey has definitely started leaning the way of using advanced statistics to a certain extent.  Baseball has been doing it for some time now.  But it seems like it would make the most sense in football, being able to run a play every down based on past statistical experiences.  With the technology they are starting to use, tablets and what not, it's only a matter of time before it is common place.


----------



## ArCi

If you guys haven't noticed yet, the mid range jumpshot has pretty much become non existent in basketball


----------



## SKL

I think a sabermetric approach to football is long overdue but much more than we see is probably happening behind the scenes ... so many people seem to think that the coaches make or break teams by play calling instinct and more importantly sheer force of personality, there's a lot more to work with there. Could this account for some of the controversial and really seemingly off the wall calls we see a lot of

also. *Fitzpatrick* listed as questionable. fml. if they play geno I am going to need a valium lol
dude has been more than incredible. was a column in the _Daily News_ saying he is worth MVP consideration I agree
dyk that he already surpassed namath and actually tied testaverde in season touchdown passes (29), the jets team record?


----------



## subotai

Im not even kidding, I used to watch every single Eagles game, whether they sucked or were good (granted, for most of my adolescence they were good)

But now? I really dont get too upset if I miss the game. I didnt even watch the Redskins game.

The NFL has become unwatchable for me, im down to Hockey and basketball

Hockey really is the least pussified sport in America at this point.

Guys get flagged in the nfl solely if the hit LOOKS big, even if there was nothing illegal about it

And im not just saying this because the Eagles are out, I really dont have any interest in the playoffs which never used to be the case

The NFL killed its product for hardcore fans but make so much money from casual fans they dont even care

So long football, youre dead to me


----------



## SKL

I know what you're saying bro.

The officiating in particular in the NFL recently has been particularly obnoxious to the point that it really does interfere with the enjoyment of the game.

A similar thing happened in baseball when they started computerizing the strike zone and penalizing refs for exercising their judgment.

What ever happened to just play ball.


----------



## pharmakos

axl blaze said:


> they're obviously not though. they can't even call a fucking timeout right (end of game clock management)



i meant re: when to go for it on fourth down.  end of game clock management would be something that's a lot harder to make a formula for, and i agree that some coaches seem to not grasp it at all.


----------



## SKL

in depth stats on when to go for it on 4th down would be really interesting
imo it's not done enough really


----------



## cj

You guys are nuts. The NFL is what every other sports league aspires to become. Its college football that I find incredibly boring outside Alabama.


----------



## JahSEEuS

crimsonjunk said:


> You guys are nuts. *The NFL is what every other sports league aspires to become*. Its college football that I find incredibly boring outside Alabama.




In terms of marketing and $$ maybe, possibly in the ability to fuck over the players who make it the product that it is, but I don't think any sport aspires to be as boring as the NFL.  It is harder for me to watch than baseball, and I fucking hate watching baseball.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> If it was me I probably wouldn't have brought up that conversation again to brag about a 1-game lead this week, especially considering I'm still beating you in the season results.



quick review with one game left. from the pick'ems thread:

alasdairm          150-90 (0.625)
genericmind      106-98 (0.519)

a difference of 45 and -8. you're like rex ryan - you talk a big game but can't deliver 

better luck next year.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

super hyped for today
also where is GM?
the bar that I will be watching the game today in 
the owner is a committed browns fan
so the whole upstairs (usually for private parties etc)
will be about the browns and his friends etc
so I will be able to occasionally go up there and root against the steelers lel
but really we got this tbh
J
E
T
S
jets
jets
jets



alasdairm said:


> a difference of 45 and -8. *you're like rex ryan* - you talk a big game but can't deliver


lel



> “We just didn’t produce the wins I thought we would,” Ryan told WGR 550 radio. “The thing that kind of gives this team a black eye when we’re looking at it, is that I let my mouth get ahead of everything. And I think if I would have come in there and just said, ‘Hey, we’re gonna compete’ and do all that stuff, maybe we wouldn’t have such a bad feeling about this team.”



loving
every
laugh

so where is rexxy's next stop?
wont lie i always liked the guy but still lol


----------



## jammin83

Sorry some kindsa love, im going bills today playa. Think they got yalls numba. 

tbh, I think the steelers are gonna snatch that spot and I think they deserve to be there. got whooped last week tho so idk. 

Where is GM? good question. Is anyone moderating this forum anymore? not sure i feel safe. 

go broncos. chargers always make me nervous.


----------



## jammin83

Go dolphins!


----------



## alasdairm

steelers finally starting to pull away at browns. jets just threw an int. in buffalo just outside the rz.

are the jets going to fuck it up and miss out on the playoffs on the last day of the season?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

if New England loses to Miami, as it appears is going to happen, don't they lose their #1 seed?

and I don't know if everything is going to pull through - Steelers make the playoffs - I don't want to jinx anything. this season has been an absolute nightmarish roller-coaster ride. from pre-season SB contender, to Big Ben out for a month, enter Gradkowski, Vick, Landry Jones, Big Ben back in, then Big Ben hurt for another 2-3 weeks, suddenly AFC Playoff Darlings, suddenly out of the playoffs, now ???

sports make a man age two-fold. thanks for playing your asses of Bills. hopefully the Jest get Buffalo'd!!


----------



## alasdairm

fitzpatrick just threw another int and threw away the jets' season with it.

looks like pats will lose to dolphins - they'll be the #1 seed if denver lose. if denver win, they're #1 and pats drop to #2.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

3rd int. for jets after a huge defensive play by bills to ensure thompkins didn't score a td. looks like the jets season is over.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

tfw


----------



## SKL

gm though you are absent I am a man of my word I will attend to my avabet when I return from the bar but for now drowning my sorrows


----------



## axl blaze

hopefully the Steelers can squander some of their momentum they gathered before that humbling Ravens lose

although our 2nd string RB, the most pleasant surprise this season, got injured this last game. will he be out for the playoff game? if he is, I do not like our chances at all. instead of having an almost balanced attack, we will have to absolutely abandon the run (something we had to do in last year's playoff game as star RB LeVeon Bell got injured )


----------



## One Thousand Words

The Jets still suck!!


----------



## SKL

Bills came by it honestly tbh. Those interceptions. Those missed opportunities. Fitz who was brilliant much of the season and BTW set the team record for td passes just choked tbh


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'd just like to go on record that unlike axl I was supremely confident of the Steelers making the playoffs the whole season


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> gm though you are absent I am a man of my word I will attend to my avabet when I return from the bar but for now drowning my sorrows


there have been tens of avatar and other bets in this forum over the years. absolutely everybody - even that perennial loser dwe - has always made good on their bets. with one exception: wyld 4 x welshed on a bet in 2013. he made a bet, lost and wasn't man enough to just change his avatar to the agreed avatar for a week. and then, when challenged, he was a total dick about it.

i feel for you, skl. that's a hard way to watch a decent season just fizzle and die...

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

the Jets shouldn't hang their heads too low - if anything, they should raise em with fury seeing the 9-7 Texans get in over them (and they get to host a playoff game!)

and man I had all the confidence in the world in this team, I'm a huge Big Ben fan, but it's just the two injuries he sustained over the course of this season (both would be season-ending ones if suffered from a less tough individual IMO) deflated a lot of air from my homer hot air balloon 

this team is far from perfect, but at least the defense is opportunistically getting turnovers. Steelers are always a threat in the playoffs - and we've beaten 2/3 of the top seeds (and played the #1 seed close while we had our heads in our asses)


----------



## JackARoe

One Thousand Words said:


> The Jets still suck!!



The Jets are great at demonstrating they are, well, the Jets.  They threw it away literally today.  Not too unusual for them.  They were playing good too.  Damn.

Dolphins seem to have some momentum going today.  Strange how it is not always like that.   Or maybe the Pats are losing momentum.

I just want to throw out a congrats and kudos to Tom Coughlin.  Two SB wins over NE is nothing to sneeze at.  I wish him and his family the best.  I wonder if he completely retiring or will still have a hand in the NFL.


----------



## alasdairm

JackARoe said:


> Or maybe the Pats are losing momentum.


patriots offense looks pretty bad right now. they'll struggle to win it all this year.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Broncos trying to lose this one. 

Sheriff is going in.


----------



## alasdairm

seattle going off again. they seem to be peaking at exactly the right time for a superbowl run.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Yeah ali, I agree. The way Arizona destroyed the packers last week, I thought they were the best team in the league. No1 in power rankings. Seattle is scary when they are playing well.

And Peyton scores on his first drive.


----------



## alasdairm

i feel like seattle are primed to go back to the superbowl and win it this year.

is it crazy to think of the redskins as a dark horse in the nfc? their offense seems to be able to score at will and they have an average defense who are capable of making plays. whoever they get, they play at home next week and they've been stronger at home (6-2) this season. that said, it's hard to imagine them beating seattle but playoffs...

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

Just popping in to say you're welcome for that win over the Jets, and the hilarious gif of Carpenter (I like him, but think he is cut tomorrow).  In other news, why do bills fans suck so much?  J-E-W-S JETS JETS JETS.  Very common chant today at the stadium...


----------



## axl blaze

very much appreciated. football is the greatest sport because last week I have never felt so despondent, yet this week I have never felt so glorious

the Patriots losing the #1 seed was perhaps the best thing to happen this weekend to the Steelers. plus, they play the Chiefs, a team who's stock I've bought into the last couple weeks (defense/run game/QB no mistakes)

feels great to play the Bengals in the Wildcard. I am confident of a victory, although if anything this season should have taught me, it's humility. just don't like their chances. if the Bengals win, and my team is the 1st to give Cinci a playoff victory over these last two decades, I will properly come in and eat all crow






super-stocked to be able to enjoy the Playoffs for another year


----------



## SKL

NY Daily News said:
			
		

> Of course, it made it worse, much worse, for the Jets that it was Ryan who kept them out of the playoffs, just like he did in his final four seasons as their coach.



this

I got excessively drunk drowning my sorrows with fellow Jets fans at the bar and recently startled awake at this time I am usually going to sleep ...


----------



## jammin83

Sorry about your luck man. Sucks to lose and miss the playoffs. I feel your pain. Im hoping my team doesn't let me down this year, but my hopes and dreams have been destroyed the last few years including one of the worst superbowl performances pretty much ever. Who you pulling for now? 

Anyone interested in doing a playoff bracket? Was thinking about starting a thread. We can still do picks every week in the pick ems but a bracket might be fun. 

The nfc. nfc has some really good squads this year. Thinking carolina looks tough but might be losing a little momentum. GB is playing horrible. I think seattle might be peaking right now and come ready to make up for last year. Can't count out the vikings though, they can be scrappy. I was convinced arizona was one of the best in the league but can be beaten obviously. haven't watched washington play but i think they are a better team than people give them credit for. 

afc. I think the steelers are a legit threat. Same with kc. brady is a beast in the playoffs. Dalton needs to get healthy for cinci. denver seems to have consistency problems but are arguably the best team in the afc and have the number one defense which is pretty huge. Not gonna lie, I think houstons chances are slim. 

ahhh. playoffs. fuck yeah!


----------



## SKL

sitting here nursing a hangover
season hangover 
makers mark hangover
dunno which is worse but it got mein the feels
yes lets do a bracket thread


----------



## alasdairm

^ what do we do? just edit the image and post our version? i also started this weeks picks in the pick'em thread.

alasdair


----------



## silverwheel

GM vs. silverwheel Avatar Bet Results:

Sacks
Rams: 41
Bills: 21

I give you these choices:


----------



## JahSEEuS

He might have drank himself to death within the last 2 weeks..


----------



## SKL

gm is awol yeah i expected him to give me shit


----------



## silverwheel

JahSEEuS said:


> He might have drank himself to death within the last 2 weeks..



Even if he's dead, he still needs to change his avatar, or I'm telling Satan that he's a cheat and a liar.  

I'm assuming he'd be in Hell because no Bills fan could ever go to Heaven.


----------



## axl blaze

man, the Bills are one of my favorite all-time franchises, right now

so much so that I told myself if I ever see a Bills fan at the bar then he is getting a beer, on me


----------



## SKL

lets go


*NSFW*: 









tbh


----------



## axl blaze

shouts out to GM (Bills fans at Bills bar celebrate then run into Steelers bar to celebrate)


----------



## jammin83

looks like denver is going to start manning. kinda torn but i think its the right move. can always bring os off the bench. I just worry about turnovers with peyton and his arm strength. i think at this point though, he would act more as a game manager, and a pretty good one. his playoff record isn't too good though, esp first round. prob going to be his last chance at another lombardi trophy so maybe he has got some fire in there. tough call for kubiak though and he will get shit either way unless we win probably even if we do win. 

adam gase earned himself another interview with philly. They've got a lot of talent on that team, but the qb situation sucks. lovie smith got fired too. interested to see where some of these coaches end up. I doubt anyone is in a hurry to coach for the niners though...some of these owners are not exactly easy people to work with. i find it kind of amusing who some of these organizations place the blame on. but money and winning and stuff ya know?

looks like a lot of folks are counting the bengals out. Not sure I surely understand the people that seem to be abandoning dalton so quickly. fans are finicky. not too long ago in denver, fans were booing peyton off the field. he comes back and the place explodes. wtf?  also kind of surprised to see some folks picking the texans over the chiefs. they do have a solid d and jj watt. so it could be interesting. 

two days til playoffs bros! so stoked. %)


----------



## axl blaze

I completely agree with you on your harsh criticism of NFL owners. they are so diluted with mountains of $$$ (eg: Jerry Jones) and usually half-senile from dementia/old age (eg: golden years Al Davis) that they are so freakin' out of touch with the common young athlete/hard-working coach, that it's not even funny. not to mention how out of touch they have to be with the average NFL fan??

as a Steelers fan, I fucking hit the jack pot with ownership - the Rooney Family. NFL owners are a their best when they just trust their team hires and sit back and let them run the show. plenty of NFL fans don't realize the direct correlation between your team's ownership = your team's overall success

Pittsburgh has had solid ownership since forever, been slightly above average in regards to recent success, and most importantly they've only had like 3 coaches in the last 50 years

compare that to a team like Cleveland Brown, they got an asshole owner, always fire their coaches, always fire their GMs


----------



## SKL

This weekend I basically like all the favorites ...

_but_ Marshawn Lynch out. If I were making book I'd adjust SEA to -3. Looks like it's at -4. Not sure if I want to bet on that game now. Was going to make Seattle on the spread part of a parlay tomorrow but now I'm not so sure (Redskins, Seattle, RED/GP under)

Tomorrow going with KC and PIT (hi, axl) a buck each. $50 parlay for KC, PIT, KC/HOU over


----------



## axl blaze

this had to have been the most mediocre season of all time. in the NFC, there's only one team (Atlanta at 8-8) that didn't have a losing record that missed the playoffs. that's 9 teams below .500 with 1 at .500. the AFC didn't fair much better with 7 below .500, 2 at .500 and the Jets as the only team above .500 to miss the playoffs. 16 teams below, 3 at, and only 1 above for the whole league....

you can make an entire schedule for someone out of just playing teams below .500. let that statement _sink in_ for a moment

the Redskins only played 3 teams that finished above .500 - the Pats, the Jets and the Panthers. let's break down other NFC playoff teams - the Packers won 3 out of 7 games facing teams above .500. the Vikings 2 out of 6, Panther 4 out of 4, Cardinals 4 out of 6, Seahawks 3 out of 7. so therefore, the Redskins 0 for 3 ain't THAT out of the ordinary for an NFC playoff team


----------



## SKL

axl blaze said:


> the Jets as the only team above .500 to miss the playoffs



tfw


----------



## jammin83

Afc wildcard should be interesting. 

Steelers chiefs has the makings of a legendary game

Pulling for the Texans just bc I hate the chiefs.


----------



## alasdairm

jammin83 said:


> Steelers chiefs has the makings of a legendary game


you think the steelers can beat the broncos and the chiefs can beat the patriots in the next round? i guess both are possible.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Well the bye is a double edged sword. Teams can lick their wounds, have time to prepare, etc...but whoever wins the wildcard round is going to be on a high and have some momentum going into the second round. 

I think it really cpmes down to who is ready to play. Alex Smith is a great qb and they have a good all around squad. They are going to be tough to beat, but I think they will struggle against the pats. Brady doesn't Fuck around in the playoffs tho so I would still put money on the pats.

The Steelers have an incredible offense and some great receivers that they gave Harris and talib some trouble the last game in pitt. If the offense is clicking then they might squeak by but I wouldn't count out wade Phillips d. Denver is hard to beat at home though and I think defense trumps offense so I think Denver has a slight upper hand. 

And so long as Denver keeps the fucking ball away from Hillman than pitt won't get any freebies. That fumble cost Denver the game last time. 

It's all about who shows up really...


----------



## jammin83

11 seconds...7-0

chiefs gonna win.


----------



## SKL

Feeling positive


----------



## jammin83

Im not mexican i dont know what that means ^


----------



## axl blaze

man this Chiefs game is just as boring as I thought it'd be 

ZzzzZZzzzzZzzz


----------



## MikeOekiM

now maclin and watt hurt on same play. 8(


----------



## CosmicG

Go Bengals


----------



## SKL

"The home teams haven't scored in six quarters." LOL.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


> man this Chiefs game is just as boring as I thought it'd be
> 
> ZzzzZZzzzzZzzz


steelers game is even worse 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

it's halftime and I am pretty alright with Steelers VS Bengals so far

only thing I don't like is how the Steelers are playing a low-scoring, ugly, defensive battle. this benefits Cin far more than Pitt, however it's freaking pouring rain here and that is a big factor 

what has pleased me the most is how well we are running the ball. also Steelers D has completely shut down their O so far


----------



## CosmicG

I am happy with cincinnati's defense holding them to field goals so far. Our offense needs to do something dammit. I can't believe kirkpatrick and Nelson are out. Is this Bengals curse a real thing. And it's always the steelers right? Wrecks Carson Palmer years back.  Dalton breaks thumb throwing an interception in red zone. 

Tonight the curse shall be broken!


----------



## CosmicG

What a phenomenal catch. Can't take that away from him.


----------



## MikeOekiM

"Fuck you!"

LOL


----------



## MikeOekiM

welp. roethlisberger probably done for playoffs after that. 

chiefs losing maclin it's looking like broncos vs pats right now


----------



## MikeOekiM

no doubt in my mind big ben is toughest player in the league. cant believe he might come back in the game.

and all the serious injuries he's played through over the years


----------



## cj

This stealers Bengals game has been awesome. Watching A.J lead the seeming game winning drive then the fumble. Now Rothlisburger comes back in the game and damn love the playoffs. Holy shit what an ending. Epic choke by Cincinnati.


----------



## axl blaze

wow this game was disgusting

I blame the officials, it's their job to quell situations like these

you could create a whole entire new team if you combined all of tonight's injuries

I said it once before in this thread - Vonteze Burfict should be kicked outta the league. and how classless are Bengals fans in actually cheering Big Ben being carted off?


----------



## MikeOekiM

FUCK YEAH! my heart was pounding out of my chest that entire last drive when roethlisberger came in. was like i was watching a falcons playoff game.  bengals fans embarrassed themselves throwing stuff at big ben while he was being carted off and like i said a couple weeks ago the bengals team is filled with thugs.

awesome game.


----------



## CosmicG

It's really sad when you see players like Burfict capable of being one of the best ever and he just can't keep his head on straight in the closing minutes. I just.

And you can say what you want about cinci being filled with thugs. Like that should mean anything when talking NFL football. Jackass


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> I blame the officials, it's their job to quell situations like these



i wouldnt blame the refs. i thought they actually did a really good job. they called the penalties where they were supposed to be and those penalties cost the bengals the game. the look on marvin lewis' face after the two personal fouls was like he couldnt even control the two orangutangs- burfict and jones.


----------



## axl blaze

the fact that Burfict and Pacman lost them that game makes everything sweeter

props for a great season CG. the Bengals are no joke. the AFC North is brutal


----------



## MikeOekiM




----------



## ArCi

I can't believe what I just witnessed

Somehow I feel like I won something lol

I've never seen a meltdown like that

Ryan Shazier is the real MVP. Dude was making plays the entire game


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah i need to calm down. 

im getting too excited over this brb


----------



## ArCi

Lol

Fuck the bengals though. I loved when the camera guy showed the crowd and all you saw was tears


----------



## SKL

Holy shit, what a game. Had to think of axl's and giraffe's reaction a bunch of times lol. They failed to cover of course (rageface.jpg) but what a comeback albeit one coming on a series of weird misplays and oddities but such is the NFL. High drama though. Very entertaining game. At the end though while it looked like Pittsburgh had it locked in, Big Ben out, a few missed opportunities, good comeback and momentum, wound up being the Bungles game to lose, and boy did the find a way to do so. Can't imagine what it feels like to be a Cincinnati fan right now and what it's like in the locker room.


----------



## JahSEEuS

axl blaze said:


> wow this game was disgusting
> 
> I blame the officials, it's their job to quell situations like these
> 
> you could create a whole entire new team if you combined all of tonight's injuries
> 
> I said it once before in this thread - Vonteze Burfict should be kicked outta the league. and how classless are Bengals fans in actually cheering Big Ben being carted off?



That hit wasn't the worst thing in the world by Burfict.  Steelers D has been doing that for 20+ years.... Also, it was a quick play, maybe he targeted the head, maybe he didn't.  It wasn't the uglist play of the year by a large margin.  NFL is soft, NHL is soft, NBA was always soft.  This is now a soft country and our enertainment reflects that...


----------



## ArCi

Nhl is soft? The fuck are you talking about 

NBA isn't a contact sport


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> Lol
> 
> Fuck the bengals though. I loved when the camera guy showed the crowd and all you saw was tears



after the big ryan shazier hit they showed the crowd all pissed and some guy yells fuck you pretty loud lol


----------



## alasdairm

what a mess. i'd like to congratulate the three steelers mvps: jeremy hill; vontaze burfict; and adam jones.

steelers need to raise their game if they're going to compete in denver.

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

ArCi said:


> *Nhl is soft*? The fuck are you talking about
> 
> NBA isn't a contact sport



Softer than 10 years ago, and much softer than 20.  NBA now incorporates more diving and theatrics than the most talented futballers


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## ArCi

Lol yup

Can't believe the holder fucks up the game


----------



## MikeOekiM

that sucks so hard. my brothers a vikings fan so that kills the mood the rest of the day.

i knew the kick wasnt safe with blair walsh. dude can make a 56 yarder then next kick miss 30.

i know the laces were facing the wrong way but still need to make that kick.

i wish falcons could get that lucky


----------



## jammin83

One Thousand Words said:


>



Ha beat me too it


----------



## axl blaze

ArCi said:


> I've never seen a meltdown like that
> 
> Ryan Shazier is the real MVP. Dude was making plays the entire game



yah man - that Steelers VS Bengals game is so crazy, Claire and I have been talking about it all day today. Claire actually probably knows more about football than 3/4s of American girls - she even called out Burfict/Pacman and called out Bengals fans for throwing trash and jeering Big Ben when he was being carted off the field? and then all those Cinci fans crying at the end? man I am a hardcore football fan, but... it's just a game...

and I'm quite happy with how Shazier played as well. of course, he's been on my radar since college cuz he was a stand-out at Ohio State. iirc he posted like the most insanely atheltic NFL combine times. it's just that he was injured most of his 1st season and for many games this season... but I'm glad to see our 1st round draft pick wasn't wasted on him

will Big Ben play against Broncos? will Antonio Brown (damn Burfict really fucked him up!). I dunno, and honestly I think the Steelers are a year away from having a true Championship team - they need 2-3 more defensive draft picks. whatever Pitt does this post-season is just icing on the cake


----------



## cj

That Vikings game was a heartbreaker even though I think Seattle is probably the better team.


----------



## One Thousand Words

MikeOekiM said:


> i know the laces were facing the wrong way but still need to make that kick.
> 
> i wish falcons could get that lucky



I'm pretty sure an earlier field goal he kicked had the laces in too. 

But lets be honest here, he should have been able to kick that far out with the ball lying flat against the turf. We used to parctice just that from the 22 for shits and giggles and I was earning a fraction of what Walsh is. He doesn't even have to fucking practice making a tackle for fucks sake.


----------



## neversickanymore

Packers are looking like a team with passion for the first time in quite a few weeks.   

GO PACK GO!


----------



## jammin83

Yeah dude pack looking strong right now. I was kinda counting them out tbh but two scores up right now.


----------



## alasdairm

that steelers vs. bengals game had 18 penalties for a crazy *221* yards!

as far as i can tell, that is the most yards penalized in the history of football. it's going to be interesting to see what action the nfl decides to take against shazier, burfict, etc.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

that game was really the most disgusting game I've ever seen. AFC North games have been a blood-bath lately, both Ravens games and both Bengals games have been atrocious. if the NFL really cares so much about player safety they need to step up. there will be a lot of fines handed out after that one...

I still think the Steelers are a year away from their Championship window. they need 2-3 more defensive draft picks. when they do that I foresee them as a SB caliber team for 2-3 or as long as Big Ben can stand to get demolished in the atrocious AFC North

my head is leaning towards the Broncos winning next weekend, hate to say. especially if Big Ben or Brown or D. Will is MIA

but I don't even care. beating the Bengals like that in the Playoffs is one of the most satisfiying wins to not net a Lombardi. fuck Cincinnati


----------



## alasdairm

^ do you think joey porter should/will be fined?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

he probably will be. should he have been out on the field helping AB up from that head-hunting hit? I guess not, it's a rule. but we all knew something bad was going to happen - why the hell were there so many Bengals around when an injured opponent is lying lifeless on the ground/being helped away?

I've watched the short GIF from what happened of that incident from my Steelers fan site - J Peezy looks like he says something to Burfict when Burfict strangely has his arm around a concussed AB as he's been escorted off the field. that lead to a bunch of Bengals swarming, then chest bumping, but the problem occurred when Pacman then comes flying in front out of nowhere and tries to swing on J Peezy (SRSLY WTF)

that whole game was a disgusting mess. shame on the refs for not controlling it better and shame on Marvin Lewis for letting his players Bungle that game away


----------



## mal3volent

Not been a very good year for refs this year. First the Panthers Giants incident now Steelers Bengals.


----------



## CosmicG

This is the first year that I am really bothered by a playoff loss. Bengals had the game won but somehow found a way to mess it up. What started out as a special season ends just like a typical one. True football is just a sport and all about making profit, but when you grow up watching these teams, they really mean a lot to you and your family.

This was a huge blow to the franchise and Cincinnati as a whole. I am legit depressed about it lol. And everyone hating on Burfict needs to at least respect the fact that he almost single handedly won that game. He hits harder then anyone else in the league, and his attitude will grow as he continues to get better. Dude is a real player.


----------



## axl blaze

apparently it was legal for J Peezy to be on the field. I don't even know anymore - that game was a mess

I don't know how you can defend Vontaze. he lost you the game, along with "Make It Rain" Pacman

sorry for the loss CG. I've been there before. football is a cruel sport, only 1 team is truly happy at the end of the season

(just ask this lady)


----------



## CosmicG

He's a great player though man, if you watch him he is literally a part of every single defensive play and plays harder then anyone else. I didn't even think that hit he landed on Ben was that bad tbh. He definitely needs to take it down a few notches, but he is damn good at what he does. One of the best. He isn't going anywhere and will keep getting better.


----------



## CosmicG

I was pretty hammered by the end of the game though. I would have to see it again, something I don't actually plan on reliving any time ever. He's a play maker. After watching this season it seems pretty obvious we have one of the best defenses in the league. Just have to wait, because there is always next year...fuck sports man. It's just one of the many tools that the government uses to keep us distracted and submissive while making stupid amounts of money. You can't get too involved with your emotions, because teams will just break your heart.

Unless your a patriots or steelers fan lol. I can assure you no tears were shed on my home front, though many curses were sworn and I am pretty sure my dog is traumatized from my yelling at a TV screen for three and a half hours.


----------



## jammin83

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> I was pretty hammered by the end of the game though.



I think most cinci fans were hammered by the start of that game. wouldn't be surprised to find out that some had to rewatch it bc they blacked out. 

I was drunk and passed out myself by half time but not my team. 5 beers had me faded after my tolerance break. my girl woke me up telling me how crazy the game was. sorry i missed it but couldn't hang. all i have is gifs and SC and fuzzy memory of an underwhelming first half.


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> And everyone hating on Burfict needs to at least respect the fact that he almost single handedly won that game.


almost? lol. you're forgetting the part where he did hand the game to the steelers. jones added the bow.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

alasdairm said:


> almost? lol. you're forgetting the part where he did hand the game to the steelers. jones added the bow.



Oh yeah that's right...Look all I am saying is this guy has amazing potential. Get those emotions under control and he is one of the best defensive players in the entire NFL. Easily. 

Cincinnati was and is the better team. We are going to be looking just as good next year, and hopefully with a better outcome. Nothing more to say about it really. I hope Denver wins it this year so Manning can retire with one more Superbowl.


----------



## axl blaze

I don't know how you can say you're the better team, according to the box score stats Steelers outplayed your team in every quantification there is (besides 3rd down conversions, you were slightly better, but both teams were absurdly bad in this rainy/defensive struggle)

there was a reason Burfict was undrafted, despite putting up great college numbers. everyone knew he was a character issue. he didn't even try during his NFL combine debut and he tried to fight his college coach. some NFL teams pick up these guys with character issues, but are good athletes. most of the time it bites you in your ass. same goes for Pacman. Burfict and Pacman are the "leaders" of your defense - that's horrible

I think you are letting your heart get into your head a lil too much here, CG

I'm still not saying that my team are a bunch of saints, I think it was again the worst display of football I've ever seen. I can't even imagine the AFC North next year if Baltimore gets their heads out of their asses - it will be a freakin' blood bath 

another note: the NFC East and the AFC South both being eliminated from the playoffs seems about right, doesn't it??


----------



## alasdairm

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Get those emotions under control and he is one of the best defensive players in the entire NFL. Easily.


rich people are the same as poor people (except for the fact that they have more money).

this guy's always been a hothead. come on, he was projected to go top 10 in the draft and went undrafted! he's an idiot who just screws his team with his selfish antics.


Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Cincinnati was and is the better team.


what does that even mean? the only metric which counts in the playoffs is a win. and the bengals lost. the steelers were the better team because, you know, they won the game.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I can't believe pacman actually said that brown was faking his injury 


You can't make this shit up. Must be embarrassing to be a bengals fan


----------



## jammin83

axl blaze said:


> another note: the NFC East and the AFC South both being eliminated from the playoffs seems about right, doesn't it??




yeah dood. those two divisions were 'special' this year for a season in which most teams best descriptor could be mediocre. 

The afc west is going to be beast next year tho. if san diego actually gets their shit together it might be the toughest division in the league. I think the nfc was a tougher conference this year but that hasn't been determined entirely yet. 


lookin forward to the matchup next week. may the best team win. hope ben doesn't get raped by miller and ware.


----------



## axl blaze

I'm not liking our chances, but who knows

looking like DeAngelo Williams might be out for this game again

injuries have fucked with this team since Day 1 - makes sense they will be working against us for any of our potential last games ever


----------



## One Thousand Words

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Cincinnati was and is the better team.



Down 0-15 at home until taking out the Steelers future Hall of Famer in the 4th quarter then fumbling while trying to wind the clock down. Jees the Steelers must have really sucked


----------



## alasdairm

ArCi said:


> I can't believe pacman actually said that brown was faking his injury
> 
> 
> You can't make this shit up. Must be embarrassing to be a bengals fan


agreed. it's a real low class move. these players need to learn to stfu.

obviously i wasn't right there. i am just watching on tv like everybody else. but the coverage is great these days and the camera gets right in there. it looked to me like he was out when he hit the ground.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> obviously i wasn't right there. i am just watching on tv like everybody else. but the coverage is great these days and the camera gets right in there...



thanks for reminding me about this important discussion topic that I've been debating all day, between my two ear holes...

the majority of NFL fans perceive what only those 3-4 mega entertainment corps decide to broadcast on our TVs (or mobile devices!). the Steelers VS Bengals WC game was an all-time embarrassment EVEN when considering the heavily edited footage ONLY. sure, the Announcers clued us in to some of the more notable "extra curricular" embarassments - like when the trashier Bengals fans hurled trash at an injured Big Ben being carted off the field - but our friendly "journalists" left out many important, game-altering fights, altercations, etc (and perhaps more importantly, the specifics of those aforementioned events)

however, we can thank social media for keeping us truly up-to-date. I have seen a lot of fan-posted Vines n shit that more accurately present that disgusting game of football played last weekend. and again, despite my bias, there were prolly just as many Steelers offenders as Bengals offenders...

the most notable vines from that WC Game:

1) Steelers Line Coach and former H/C Mike Munzchak getting into a sideline altercation with a Bengals CB. sure, the Cinci CB runs pretty hard into the coach, but the coach kinda pulls his arm down and then slightly _pulls the CB's hair_... WTF? at the very least, the Bengals got a 15 yrd penalty in their favor for this, but the cameras never showed

2) Burfit's 3rd quarter vicious sack on Big Ben that took BB out of the game. this sack looked rough, but not illegal. however, I have seen a heaps of Vines showing a diff camera angle that showed Tez at the end of his sack, belly-to-belly on BB, but then Tez like spun around on his belly while simultaneously driving his knees into BB's hurt shoulder, multiple times

3) Pacman Jones 15 yard penalty... so A. Brown is concussed and being helped off the field by trainers and LB Coach Porter, for some reason Tez has his hand on Brown's shoulder as he's being escorted away, he said something, cuz then LB Coach Porter says something... then like 5 more Bengals rush Porter/concussed Brown, and then you can see Pacman run up to the pile from 10 yards away and try to swing on Porter... some say he kinda barely touched the ref and that's a no-no

4) no ESPN cameras showed just how much trash was being hurtled at BB as he was being carted off the field... even the Steelrers fan in my laughed a bit, although if I was BB I would have thrown up the double-fingers

long-ass post, and I could actually scour the net and find these if there's any controversy 

sorry for the long post, I'm passionate about football


----------



## silverwheel

Been watching live updates all day on the relocation meetings.  The inevitable 30 for 30 about this is gonna be amazing.  Heard that Stan Kroenke warned other owners "not to cross him" by voting Carson, which didn't stop the LA committee from formally endorsing Chargers/Raiders in Carson 5 to 1, and the lone no vote (Clark Hunt) wasn't an endorsement of Inglewood - Hunt only wants 1 team in LA.  Also heard that Kroenke got dressed down by some owners for being a poor representative for the NFL during this process.  If he wants LA, he's going to have to start making nice with Spanos literally right now.

EDIT:  or not.  Looks like a bunch of owners flipped on Spanos once the voting went to a secret ballot.


----------



## jammin83

so im still trying to figure out what happened in the second half of the steelers bengals game. seems like there is limited footage out there of everything that was really going on. 

...but stumbled upon this little gem 



			
				pacman said:
			
		

> "I was trying to figure out why the [expletive] Jerry Porter was on the field and talking [expletive]," Jones said. "He didn't have nothing to do with the injury and he was in the middle of the huddle. He did that [expletive] the whole game. The [expletive] officials did a horrible job, the whole [expletive] game. What the [expletive] is the difference from the hit Vontaze had than the other hit [from Bengals defensive back Shawn Williams earlier in the game]? What's the difference? Tell me. Then they have Jerry Porter in the middle of the field. He's not even supposed to be on the [expletive] field. I'm done talking to you [expletives]."



pretty sure all the expletives are variations of fuck

add: just pieced it all together, reading about it doesn't cut it. holy shit what a game ending. and holy shit did the bengals lose that game in every way possible. you have to work hard to lose like that. no offense cg but the fans and the whole team just look bad. horrible sportsmanship from the players. i know its heated but damn. roger needs to keep a lid on that shit fuck fines though. cinci fans and players are hood af. burfict should be out for like 6 games at least for that shit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Welcome home rams. 

Thank god chargers haven't moved yet.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> thanks for reminding me about this important discussion topic that I've been debating all day, between my two ear holes...
> 
> the majority of NFL fans perceive what only those 3-4 mega entertainment corps decide to broadcast on our TVs (or mobile devices!). the Steelers VS Bengals WC game was an all-time embarrassment EVEN when considering the heavily edited footage ONLY. sure, the Announcers clued us in to some of the more notable "extra curricular" embarassments - like when the trashier Bengals fans hurled trash at an injured Big Ben being carted off the field - but our friendly "journalists" left out many important, game-altering fights, altercations, etc (and perhaps more importantly, the specifics of those aforementioned events)
> 
> however, we can thank social media for keeping us truly up-to-date. I have seen a lot of fan-posted Vines n shit that more accurately present that disgusting game of football played last weekend. and again, despite my bias, there were prolly just as many Steelers offenders as Bengals offenders...
> 
> the most notable vines from that WC Game:
> 
> 1) Steelers Line Coach and former H/C Mike Munzchak getting into a sideline altercation with a Bengals CB. sure, the Cinci CB runs pretty hard into the coach, but the coach kinda pulls his arm down and then slightly _pulls the CB's hair_... WTF? at the very least, the Bengals got a 15 yrd penalty in their favor for this, but the cameras never showed
> 
> 2) Burfit's 3rd quarter vicious sack on Big Ben that took BB out of the game. this sack looked rough, but not illegal. however, I have seen a heaps of Vines showing a diff camera angle that showed Tez at the end of his sack, belly-to-belly on BB, but then Tez like spun around on his belly while simultaneously driving his knees into BB's hurt shoulder, multiple times
> 
> 3) Pacman Jones 15 yard penalty... so A. Brown is concussed and being helped off the field by trainers and LB Coach Porter, for some reason Tez has his hand on Brown's shoulder as he's being escorted away, he said something, cuz then LB Coach Porter says something... then like 5 more Bengals rush Porter/concussed Brown, and then you can see Pacman run up to the pile from 10 yards away and try to swing on Porter... some say he kinda barely touched the ref and that's a no-no
> 
> 4) no ESPN cameras showed just how much trash was being hurtled at BB as he was being carted off the field... even the Steelrers fan in my laughed a bit, although if I was BB I would have thrown up the double-fingers
> 
> long-ass post, and I could actually scour the net and find these if there's any controversy
> 
> sorry for the long post, I'm passionate about football


I have to go watch the Burfect hit on Ben again, I didnt notice what you described.  I've been dazed from watching AB getting whacked over and over.

Pacman just needs to go away.  He is another good athlete with bad character and this game showed why the NFL is embarrassed by such behavior.

Burfect, I don't believe he is a dirty player but injuring 3 Steelers (and a Raven in week 17) in one season is enough evidence to support such a statement. I hope he seeks counseling in the off season.  He has All Pro talent but his temperament is terrible.


----------



## axl blaze

I agree on the accounts of both of those "football players"

man, I'm all about playing football with an edge, _mean_. I am even all about some trash talk, granted if it's all in good fun (see: Joey Porter in his day)

we are NFL fans of teams in the AFC North - on average, the toughest division in football this past decade. our teams are known to play till the bone; each game is a rivalry

the Steelers have had some brutal hitters in their lore, stemming from the busters of the 70s Dynasty Teams - "Mean" Joe Green, "Give Em Hell" Mel Blount, "Toothless" Jack Lambert... to the stars of 80/90s like Kevin Greene... to the modern day monsters like "Smilin' Hines Ward, Joey "They Shot Me in Denver!" Porter, James Harrison, Troy "Pawandmaulu," Ryan Shazier, et al... 

however hard those guys hit and however much trash they talked, they usually did so in-between the whistles. as a football purist, anything after the whistle is extra-curricular, and is fucking trash

my point is - the Bengals don't realize that you can be one hard-hittin' mother fucker who jaws off most intimidatingly - but you can do so without, at worst, becoming a liability to your teammates, at best, becoming an embarrassment to your franchise and Head Coach!

however, we are speaking of the Bengals. ya'll don't have to deal with their insufferable fans as much as I fucking have to. their players representing their franchise embarrassingly, with their fan base closely and loyally following suit, embarrassing is what they've been acting the last decade (the entire time that Cinci has been semi-good at playing football


----------



## silverwheel

Where the heck is GM?  Did he die from falling on a table or something?


----------



## jammin83

Prob broken hearted from missing the playoffs.


----------



## pharmakos

silverwheel said:


> Where the heck is GM?  Did he die from falling on a table or something?



tried to hit him up on facebook, but he seems to have deleted most of the bluelighters that were on his friends list.  myself included.


----------



## silverwheel

I guess he's on the lam to flee all the avatar bets he made.


----------



## alasdairm

he's not responding to pms or emails either 

alasdair


----------



## silverwheel

alasdairm said:


> he's not responding to pms or emails either
> 
> alasdair



well shit now I'm legitimately worried about him.


----------



## jammin83

antonio brown is ruled out. guess pacman needs to apologize now.

axl if BB is out you guys gonna go with vick? 

apparently a bug has been going around the broncos locker room too. that fucking sucks.id prefer it if both teams were 100% but its the postseason. 

seemed like our d was getting back on track to being all the way healthy but alas. 


PLAYERPOS.INJURYWEDNESDAYTHURSDAYFRIDAYGAME STATUSVon MillerOLBIllnessDNPRobert Myers Jr.GIllnessDNPBrock OsweilerQBKneeDNPChris Harris Jr.CBShoulderLIMITEDMalik JacksonDEIllnessLIMITEDDarian StewartSHamstringLIMITEDDeMarcus WareOLBKneeLIMITEDOwen DanielsTEKneesFULLTodd DavisOLBShoulderFULLMax GarciaGGroinFULLPeyton ManningQBFootFULLBrandon MarshallILBAnkleFULLT.J. WardSAnkleFULL

PLAYERPOS.INJURYWEDNESDAYTHURSDAYFRIDAYGAME STATUSAntonio BrownWRConcussionDNPJames HarrisonLBNIRDNPCameron HeywardDEBackDNPBen RoethlisbergerQBRight ShoulderDNPRyan ShazierLBKneeDNPDeAngelo WilliamsRBFootDNPRobert GoldenSShoulderLIMITEDWill JohnsonRBHamstringLIMITEDVince WilliamsLBHamstringLIMITED

​
cody wallace better watch his back.


----------



## GenericMind

jammin83 said:


> Prob broken hearted from missing the playoffs.



This. 16 freaking years? Seems downright impossible. Netflix just added the ESPN special "30 for 30: Four Falls of Buffalo" if anyone wants to share in my tears, check it out.

Despite what some BL fans of our AFC East divisional rivals might hope, I am indeed alive and well. Just been suuupppeerrrr busy in gay irl. Once things die down I'll be back posting how and why the Bills will be the surefire 2016-17 Superbowl champs.

Good luck to everyone's team that is still in the race. I hate you all with a passion.

P.S. I haven't forgotten about my sack avatar bet. I just figured it'd be better to wait until I'm actually posting again, because what's the point of wearing a Rams avi if I don't post for the whole week I'm wearing it.

P.P.S. Did you guys see Rex talked the Pegulas into hiring his brother to be an assistant coach? LMAO. I'll remain optimistic but I just can't see how that's going to help the Bills AT ALL. The Ed Reed hire was excellent though. The Bills have some excellent young players in their secondary and having someone like that coaching them is going to be very beneficial.


----------



## silverwheel

GenericMind said:


> P.S. I haven't forgotten about my sack avatar bet. I just figured it'd be better to wait until I'm actually posting again, because what's the point of wearing a Rams avi if I don't post for the whole week I'm wearing it.



Since the bet was made while the team was in STL, you are legally obligated to specifically use a St. Louis Rams avatar.  

With the team gone to LA, I'm done with Rams fandom, and I'm not nearly as upset about this as I thought I'd be.  They're a poorly run organization and have been quite difficult to love for a long time now.  Kroenke sucks at running sports franchises, and I'm looking forward to rooting against him.  I don't see myself adopting another team right away because there aren't any clear-cut favorites for me.  Some options:

Kansas City Chiefs - the most obvious choice on paper, but I could never be a full-on Chiefs fan because of the city's inferiority complex about St. Louis.  I've tried to tell many of them that it can't be a rivalry if only one city cares about it, and that nobody in St. Louis cares too much about them in that way.  We're too busy hating Chicago.  But Kansas City won't let it go, so I have no reason to give their teams too much love.  I wish them the best, and will root for the Royals and Chiefs in the playoffs, but will never be a full-time fan.

Green Bay Packers - small market, owned by the people, blah blah blah, but this just seems like a cliched choice.

Indianapolis Colts - no.

Cleveland Browns - I'm not masochistic enough to go down that road.

Buffalo Bills - Much to my surprise, I'm considering this one quite a bit.  Old-school market, I like their owner, and I already hate the Patriots.


----------



## axl blaze

^ interesting to see someone weigh the options of their next supported team. actually really interesting to me. sorry about losing your team (no one deserves that - not even Cleveland fans). what are your thoughts on becoming a part of the Steelers fan crew here in S&G?

Mike Vick is on Injured Reserve (IR - meaning he is out for the year)

Steelers above-average RB is out, All-World WR is out, and our Hall of Fame QB is probably 30 % healthy... yeah, not liking our chances

man jammin - you gotta be pretty pumped to play a team in the playoffs as broken as the Steelers? it's like you got a free pass to the AFC CG... pretty sweet deal


----------



## GenericMind

silverwheel said:


> Since the bet was made while the team was in STL, you are legally obligated to specifically use a St. Louis Rams avatar.
> 
> With the team gone to LA, I'm done with Rams fandom, and I'm not nearly as upset about this as I thought I'd be.  They're a poorly run organization and have been quite difficult to love for a long time now.  Kroenke sucks at running sports franchises, and I'm looking forward to rooting against him.  I don't see myself adopting another team right away because there aren't any clear-cut favorites for me.  Some options:
> 
> Kansas City Chiefs - the most obvious choice on paper, but I could never be a full-on Chiefs fan because of the city's inferiority complex about St. Louis.  I've tried to tell many of them that it can't be a rivalry if only one city cares about it, and that nobody in St. Louis cares too much about them in that way.  We're too busy hating Chicago.  But Kansas City won't let it go, so I have no reason to give their teams too much love.  I wish them the best, and will root for the Royals and Chiefs in the playoffs, but will never be a full-time fan.
> 
> Green Bay Packers - small market, owned by the people, blah blah blah, but this just seems like a cliched choice.
> 
> Indianapolis Colts - no.
> 
> Cleveland Browns - I'm not masochistic enough to go down that road.
> 
> Buffalo Bills - Much to my surprise, I'm considering this one quite a bit.  Old-school market, I like their owner, and I already hate the Patriots.




The Bills are ridiculously easy to root for. They've been the league's biggest underdog story(warranted or not) since the 4 straight Superbowl losses and the 16 straight years without playoffs only feeds into that. They're a team that even a lot of fans of other teams want to see have success.

They're also one of most storied and original franchises in the league. They were a charter member of the AFL. They actually won back-t0-back AFL championships in the 60s before the AFL merged with the NFL, so technically the Bills DO have two championship rings. A lot of people forget that. The owner of the Bills for 50+ years, Ralph Wilson, was a pioneer of today's NFL and a champion for smaller market teams. He refused offers for years from people looking to buy the Bills and move them to a larger & more profitable market, saying in interviews "I couldn’t bear to do that to the people of Buffalo,’’ he said. “They’re such good people, and they love that team. They need that team.” He also:

-Subsidized the Oakland Raiders in 1962 with his own money so they wouldn't fold. Without him there would be no Raiders franchise today.

-Was only one of two owners that voted against the Browns' relocation to Baltimore in 1996. He voted against every team relocation in the league's history. When the Browns' owner basically moved the team overnight to avoid legalities and backlash, Wilson declared the Bills home game against the Browns' divisional rivals, the Bengals, "Cleveland Browns Fan's Day" at Rich Stadium. He payed to bus in hundreds of Browns fans for the game and gave them free tickets in a large section of the stadium he designated "The Dog Pound" for that game, saying Browns fans would always have a home in Buffalo. He DEFINITELY would have opposed the Rams move.

-He wrote his will such that whoever bought the team would have to keep them in Buffalo or face something like $400 million in relocation penalties.

-He instructed in his will that $1.3 Billion of the $1.4 Billion the Pegulas bought the team for be given away to charities in Buffalo and Detroit(his hometown).


So come over to the darkside. We've been heartbroken for over 20 years and things are finally starting to turn around. We have a new owner who's just a regular dude that wasn't born into his money. He bought the team mostly because he already owned the Buffalo Sabres, he had the money to do it, and he didn't want to see the people of Buffalo suffer the loss of their team. Just watch him speak in a video of when they made the official announcement about the purchase and you'd think it was your uncle Fred up there speaking. He's about as far away from a slick/sleazy businessman as you can get. Very likable and sincere.

And like people in WNY have been saying since he bought the team: *If you're thinking about becoming a Bills fan it might already be too late*. AKA don't be one of those people that becomes a Bills fan just because they start kicking ass in the NFL.


----------



## silverwheel

axl blaze said:


> ^ interesting to see someone weigh the options of their next supported team. actually really interesting to me. sorry about losing your team (no one deserves that - not even Cleveland fans). what are your thoughts on becoming a part of the Steelers fan crew here in S&G?



I like the city of Pittsburgh quite a bit, but it just doesn't feel like a fit for me.  Possibly because I'm already a baseball rival with them.


----------



## ArCi

I don't get why St. Louis fans feel entitled to the Rams. They were in LA way longer than St. Louis 

Let's be honest it doesn't make sense to not have a franchise in LA. I guarantee there isn't one player on the Rams that is angry about moving to LA. Their stadium sucks, and the economy isn't that great either. LA deserves an NFL team much more than Stl


----------



## One Thousand Words

axl blaze said:


> ^ interesting to see someone weigh the options of their next supported team. actually really interesting to me. sorry about losing your team (no one deserves that - not even Cleveland fans). what are your thoughts on becoming a part of the Steelers fan crew here in S&G?
> 
> Mike Vick is on Injured Reserve (IR - meaning he is out for the year)
> 
> Steelers above-average RB is out, All-World WR is out, and our Hall of Fame QB is probably 30 % healthy... yeah, not liking our chances
> 
> man jammin - you gotta be pretty pumped to play a team in the playoffs as broken as the Steelers? it's like you got a free pass to the AFC CG... pretty sweet deal



I find your lack of faith disturbing. Don't make me throat choke you


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi said:


> I don't get why St. Louis fans feel entitled to the Rams. They were in LA way longer than St. Louis
> 
> Let's be honest it doesn't make sense to not have a franchise in LA. I guarantee there isn't one player on the Rams that is angry about moving to LA. Their stadium sucks, and the economy isn't that great either



Still, the Rams have been there for 22 years. For people that aren't senior citizens that could your whole football-watching career. Losing a team you root for sucks no matter what. I bleed blue, red & white and even I don't think I could root for the Bills if they moved.


----------



## silverwheel

ArCi said:


> I don't get why St. Louis fans feel entitled to the Rams. They were in LA way longer than St. Louis



Because Georgia's children were committed to finding a St. Louis buyer for the team, and found one in Shad Khan.  Unfortunately, Kroenke matched the offer at the last minute and immediately began planning the move.  Regardless of one's feelings about LA, no owner should be allowed to move a franchise twice.   

Because STL supported the Rams far better than LA did when they had the team.  The really bad Rams of the last decade drew better attendance than the good LA Rams teams of the 80's.  Eric Dickerson is still mad about that.

Because Kroenke welshed on the team's previous agreements to partially fund the Dome upgrades on a 52/48 split. 

Because we were the only city to have an actionable stadium deal on the table, which should mean something.


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> This. 16 freaking years? Seems downright impossible. Netflix just added the ESPN special "30 for 30: Four Falls of Buffalo" if anyone wants to share in my tears, check it out.


i am watching this right now. the scene where the bills come home after the superbowl against the giants and scott norwood is welcomed by the crowd is really emotional. really cool.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

I have a hard time believing the Chiefs will be able to score today.  Their defense is great, but I think their team is a little overrated, and a lot of people are picking KC. 

They scored 23 on Houston if you take away the opening kickoff return... A Belichick defense is not going to be that bad.

Patriots 20-17


----------



## JahSEEuS

GenericMind said:


> So come over to the darkside. We've been heartbroken for over 20 years and things are finally starting to turn around. We have a new owner who's just a regular dude that wasn't born into his money. He bought the team mostly because he already owned the Buffalo Sabres, he had the money to do it, and he didn't want to see the people of Buffalo suffer the loss of their team. Just watch him speak in a video of when they made the official announcement about the purchase and you'd think it was your uncle Fred up there speaking. _*He's about as far away from a slick/sleazy businessman as you can get. Very likable and sincere.*_



I wouldn't be too sure about that.   I'm pretty sure he's only buying the favor of WNY until he starts fracking every inch of earth possible.  With that said, GO BILLS!


----------



## MikeOekiM

ArCi said:


> I have a hard time believing the Chiefs will be able to score today.  Their defense is great, but I think their team is a little overrated, and a lot of people are picking KC.
> 
> They scored 23 on Houston if you take away the opening kickoff return... A Belichick defense is not going to be that bad.
> 
> Patriots 20-17



losing maclin (or maybe he'll play injured) is gonna hurt the chiefs a lot. alex smith threw 0 tds to WRs last year then gets maclin who got 8 this year. now all they have to pass to is Travis Kelce. their RBs, west and ware are really good but i think their defense is gonna have to play awesome if they wanna win. definitely possible, but patriots should be the favorites no doubt.


----------



## ArCi

MikeOekiM said:


> losing maclin (or maybe he'll play injured) is gonna hurt the chiefs a lot. alex smith threw 0 tds to WRs last year then gets maclin who got 8 this year.



Good info. I did t know he had 0 TD to WR last year.. That's almost hard to believe lol

Chiefs are going to be in trouble if the Pats eliminate Kelce.. which Belichick is know for.. shutting down your #1 offensive weapon and forcing you to beat them with someone else

He reminds me a lot of Popvich. Take away Lebron and the cavs can't win


----------



## jammin83

fucking shit man, my directv is out. fucking satellites mang! 

don't care who wins the NE game really. hate the chiefs and pats too but a final manning brady showdown would be pretty epic for a conference championship. better if denver wins and wins the SB of course. divisional games always make me nervous if the chiefs win. 

axl, lol. free pass is a bit of a stretch. BB is playing games hell be ready to play. big hit that brown is out but its still going to be a close game. id like it better to beat you guys when your healthy  . 

osweiler is denvers biggest concern right now. harris, stewart, ward and ware are big as well. miller ate bad cheese stix. denvers been plagued by injuries all year but elway has a squad with some depth this year. think the boys are siked up this year and ready to get it in. pumped for the game. manning better play better than he ever has. one last chance.


----------



## MikeOekiM

seeing steven jackson in there for the patriots is such a massive weakness. last year he was terrible on the falcons and look how freeman played this year. jackson is just way too slow these days, pats arent even trying to run the ball. idk why they went away from bolden.


----------



## cj

Maclin looks to be at about 50 percent of normal speed. KC has a ballin Defense but the patriots will score eventually. My 2nd quarter prediction is a final of 28-17 Pats winning.


----------



## MikeOekiM

holy shit that cheap shot by amendola


----------



## MikeOekiM

i have $20 to win $21 on pat-broncos parlay. but chiefs it would be cool making superbowl. this year its just the same teams that always make it. pats, seahawks, broncos, packers, steelers, so i'd like seeing chiefs or cardinals win it. i like broncos and steelers tho so id be happy with them. peyton retiring with another superbowl would be nice. hes got to be my favorite quarterback (maybe player tied with peterson) of all time that isnt a falcon. watching him on the colts when i was younger on a sunday night was the best of times


----------



## cj

MikeOekiM said:


> i have $20 to win $21 on pat-broncos parlay. but chiefs it would be cool making superbowl. this year its just the same teams that always make it. pats, seahawks, broncos, packers, steelers, so i'd like seeing chiefs or cardinals win it. i like broncos and steelers tho so id be happy with them. peyton retiring with another superbowl would be nice. hes got to be my favorite quarterback (maybe player tied with peterson) of all time that isnt a falcon. watching him on the colts when i was younger on a sunday night was the best of times



I think the Cardinals are the team to beat.


----------



## MikeOekiM

when their offense is on fire no defense can stop them. they lit up the seahawks at their stadium but then looked bad at home against them a few weeks ago so idk what theyre gonna do. i have them as favorite in the nfc though because i think if they play seahawks again at home it'll go differently.


----------



## MikeOekiM

if i had one word to describe alex smith i'd probably say nifty.


----------



## jammin83

a healthy patriots team is looking dangerous. thought it would be more of a game than this.


----------



## cj

MikeOekiM said:


> if i had one word to describe alex smith i'd probably say nifty.




he has made some agile moves to escape sacks tonight. Pass rush is getting pressure without blitzing which is always bad.


----------



## ArCi

The Chiefs just aren't that good of a football team

Remember when they started 9-0 playing against scrubs last year


Their 11 game win streak this year was against a bunch of scrubs as well


The media does an excellent job hyping up bad teams. 1 qtr into the game and it was clear the Chiefs had absolutely no chance of winning


----------



## cj

ArCi said:


> The Chiefs just aren't that good of a football team
> 
> Remember when they started 9-0 playing against scrubs last year
> 
> 
> Their 11 game win streak this year was against a bunch of scrubs as well
> 
> 
> The media does an excellent job hyping up bad teams. 1 qtr into the game and it was clear the Chiefs had absolutely no chance of winning



Agreed. New England is a fading juggernaut but they are still really good. I am really hoping to see one more Manning Brady showdown next week. Talk about hype!


----------



## jammin83

pretty good assessment. i still thought it would be a better game. macklin was the one guy they had. 

horrible clock management at the end. just pitiful.


----------



## alasdairm

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

here's a song for you guys to listen to when cardinals are on offense


----------



## cj

Green Bay needs to invest in some WRs this offseason. Rodgers is throwing to scout team guys out there.


----------



## MikeOekiM

yeah im sick of hearing announcers say hugh janis


----------



## cj

Well that was freaking crazy. It sucks when a meaningless penalty cancels out a great plays


----------



## alasdairm

^ cobb's catch? yep. it was great. and irrelevant 


MikeOekiM said:


> yeah im sick of hearing announcers say hugh janis


?

nobody's saying that.

alasdair


----------



## cj

alasdairm said:


> ^ cobb's catch? yep. it was great. and irrelevant ?
> 
> nobody's saying that.
> 
> alasdair



I was talking about Petersons called back 100 yard pick 6.  But yeah that too.

Green Bays defense has come to play as well.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Man if the chargers move to la ill be sad but I'll still root for them 

Spanos wants more money


----------



## cj

That team moving stuff is crazy. Bad business all around IMO. Unless they wanna bring one to Alabama. That would be cool in a weird way.

We bout to see if Carson Palmer really is a choke artist or not. His whole career hangs on the next quarter IMO.


----------



## alasdairm

crimsonjunk said:


> I was talking about Petersons called back 100 yard pick 6.


yep. taunting is so easy to avoid but some of these twits just can't help themselves...

dwe, i heard the nfl was thinking of telling the chargers to just give up because they are so bad. they'll be replaced by a high school football team.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That actually made me giggle Ali 

Chargers go to playoffs next year in San Diego


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers go to playoffs next year...


nah. you said that this year and where did they finish? bottom of their division and in the bottom 5 of the whole nfl. your donkeys suck donkey balls.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> ...in San Diego


nah.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Holy freakin hail Mary.

Sick must be shitting his pants right now


----------



## alasdairm

oh my fucking god. they just showed the packers vs. lions hail mary. then that happened!

absolutely insane.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Unbelievable 

Im pretty sure im in cardiac arrest.. just to amazed to die

Pants shit


----------



## SKL

holy shit
holy shit
holy shit
aaron rodgers has a pattaphysically clutch ability to throw hail marys
if 10 points i am way more in the money than I thought wow

edit to add: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-


----------



## MikeOekiM

LARRY LARRY LARRY

i


----------



## neversickanymore

Wow.. what an ending. 

Now im to stunned to die...

Good game.. good season pack.   Best of luck Arizona.


----------



## jammin83

Damn. Rootin for the pack there.

That was an incredible throw.

Great game


----------



## ArCi

Wow


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep.

just wow.

alasdair


----------



## cj

These games today have a lot to live up too after yesterdays bbut I have been looking forward to the seattle Carolina game all week. I am going to root for Cam and the Panthers then Peyton and the Broncos this afternoon. One last Manning Brady playoff matchup would be off the hook.


----------



## jammin83

Carolina puttin a hurtin on the hawks right now. Gonna be a tough game for Arizona.


----------



## SKL

if the hawks come back it will be 2nd largest postseason comeback *ever* second only to GM's bills in jan 1993


----------



## jammin83

Lookin like they have a chance now

Make any loot last nite?


----------



## SKL

down about $125 (lost on KC to cover and just 3 points on the over on the arizona game)
got SEA and PIT today on the spread and a small parlay for the both of them
feeling good about SEA still, that's a wide margin, PIT I think they can cover but will lose


----------



## jammin83

Not much time left for 10 points


----------



## SKL

7.5 points for my purposes but yeah same diff probably tbh
also I hate the seahawks
but they are showing a lot of heart in this comeback attempt
it's been a game now since the half


----------



## jammin83

Ya I hate Seattle too. Not a fan of carolina either. Can't deny that the hawks keep it hype and play with a lot of heart tho. 

Be cool to see them come back. It was looking like a blowout earlier


----------



## SKL

damn lol
gg seattle


----------



## jammin83

Well I think the two best teams made it in the nfc. Should be a great game. Hoping the cards win but kind of indifferent about the nfc tbh.

Hoping the bronc9s are pumped. I can't take another heartbreaking playoff loss. Please Peyton no one and done. Might off myself if we Fuck this up. Heroin pickup highly probable.


----------



## SKL

should be a fuckin amazing game indeed
i am hyping the cards big time but carolina will bring it too
as of now carolina favorites by 3
i truly dunno, might leave that game alone next week and take the over(?)
i say PIT can cover but broncs will win
regardless of who fuck the pats tho (hi, ali)


----------



## mal3volent

I don't think Seattle ever had very much of a chance at a comeback. Carolina was playing conservative in the second half. No need to use up that much energy or risk injury trying to sustain a useless (think arizona will give a shit? No) 31 point lead. Rivera or Newton would never admit to that ...but neither would anyone else...


----------



## SKL

"enough with the omaha omaha stuff" lol


----------



## pharmakos

to the tune of the Nationwide jingle, in Peyton Manning's voice:  "Wish you would have caught that ball."


----------



## SKL

> PIT +7.5



well, fuck
tryin to keep faith in bigben


----------



## ArCi

Broncos are so lucky

No way they get past New England


----------



## cj

One final Manning Brady game for a chance at the super bowl! Should be fun.


----------



## SKL




----------



## ArCi

Lmao nice cover SKL

You must have been so happy seeing that field goal unit



Sucks for people who had money on Denver lol


----------



## SKL

hahaha yeah

2nd game in a row the half point saved my ass

didn't do so hot yesterday now up $300 for the weekend

hyped for next week

as of this moment

NE -3@DEN
ARI +3@CAR

those are some hard choices tbh but I am sure will prove great games


----------



## neversickanymore

What the hell.. SAFETY!!

Thank God.. God stepped in and fixed that crap.. 

Wait fix is in.. 

The rules and enforcement are seriously fkn with this game.


----------



## pharmakos

"Hope they beat the Pat-ri-ots"

Broncos vs. Cardinals SB imo.


----------



## SKL

"Sack, sack, sack, sack, sack Bra-dy"

+1 for Broncos vs Cards


----------



## cj

I like Carolina to cover over the Cardinals. Carolina is just playing at another level right now


----------



## jammin83

Missed most the game tonight. 

Frekin werk and stuff. Caught some of it.  Have to give my analysis later. It will be in depth and provocative no doubt. Still thinking about coppin a 20 to ease my frustrations. Hard to be a broncos fan. Peyton is like a little kid when he wins.

Cards are gonna prove the Panthers suck and cam is a giant pussy. 

Love you mal3


----------



## mal3volent

jammin83 said:


> "__________ are gonna prove the Panthers suck and cam is a giant pussy. "



You only have two more opportunities to say this and it be true.


----------



## subotai

I hope the broncos win so peyton can retire and just do papa john commercials for a little bit until he becomes a coach or coordinator of some kind


----------



## SKL

mal3volent said:


> You only have two more opportunities to say this and it be true.


^ lol
i dunno exactly who I like for sure but I like the cards but not sure if they can do it
tbh more than anything would like to see cards dismantle pats in the superb owl


----------



## alasdairm

i keep waiting for the panthers to trip but they win again.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> i keep waiting for the panthers to trip but they win again.
> 
> alasdair



yeah they are a fukkin machine
you & I both have the cards winning in the pickems
think I might take that on the moneyline but just throwing that out there, have a week to figure out my bets


----------



## jammin83

Eh they're pretty good but the hate flows freely.

Drinkin that haterade


----------



## pharmakos

i really think the Cardinals have a solid chance to make it to the SB and win.  they played really fucking well this season.  their playing didn't get as much attention as other teams this season, since the Cardinals weren't one of the teams that had an undefeated streak, so they kinda flew under the radar, but yeah.... they've got a really solid team this year, i think they can do it.


----------



## alasdairm

^ i do too - i love to watch them play. but carolina just keep winning...

i see a lot of different predictions for the remaining games but the most popular seem to be denver over new england and carolina over arizona.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

you really think denver is favored ali? i always feel like NE has the upper hand tbh defense and all.


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's funny. i didn't check the odds - new england currently favourite at -3.

many pundits are taking denver.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Good playoff games overall. Very exciting stuff. Denver better beat the Pats or I might puke. I can't stand another Pats SB, even if they lose it.

Man Carolina ain't no joke. I was stunned by that game. I wouldn't be surprised to see them win it all this year. Seattle and in particular Russell Wilson definitely showed how talented they are in almost mounting a comeback too. Both really exciting young QBs. As much as I dislike Seattle, I was kind of hoping they'd win it all this year so Freddie Jackson could finally get a ring. Dude's played his heart out for like 10 seasons and this was the first year he's even been in a playoff game.


----------



## axl blaze

congrats on the win, jammin

was a tough game, surprised to see the Steelers winning it all for 3 1/2 quarters. although this season has been quite a surprise. hate to lose the way we did, but damn, your defense is no joke - probably one of the best D Lines of the decade?

can't believe how tough Big Ben is. if anything - this season has forced so many Steelers players to grow up, forcefully. I thought we were a year away from truly competing for a SB, and it still appears that way


----------



## JahSEEuS

I too was hoping Freddy Jackson could squeak into the SB, maybe he'll have one more chance.  

Steelers look to be the team to beat next year.  Top 3 players at all skill positions and a pretty nasty D.


----------



## alasdairm

NFL Power Rankings: Ranking the possible Super Bowl matchups

1. ari vs. ne
2. car vs. ne
3. car vs. den
4. ari vs. den

thoughts? i'm definitely rooting for an ari vs. ne superbowl.

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Carson Palmer was all over the place with his throws in that game against the Packers. Way too many overthrows and underthrows. I don't think he can play like that against a team like NE and win, especially in a big game. Completing 58% of your passes and throwing 2 picks isn't going to get you the W against a QB and Coach that has a multi-decade pact with the devil.

And since I'm obviously rooting for the team(s) that are most likely to beat NE, I'd much rather see NE vs. Carolina. Cam Newton has been electric, very exciting to watch, and it's always nice seeing a young QB take home a ring. Unless I'm mistaken I don't think he's ever made it past the divisional playoff round in his career until this season.


----------



## Just A Guy

Call me a starry-eyed dreamer, but I think Pederson will develop into a great head coach for the Eagles.


----------



## detroitdope

how do u guys feel about panthers only being 3 point favs at home vs az


----------



## detroitdope

GenericMind said:


> Carson Palmer was all over the place with his throws in that game against the Packers. Way too many overthrows and underthrows. I don't think he can play like that against a team like NE and win, especially in a big game. Completing 58% of your passes and throwing 2 picks isn't going to get you the W against a QB and Coach that has a multi-decade pact with the devil.
> 
> And since I'm obviously rooting for the team(s) that are most likely to beat NE, I'd much rather see NE vs. Carolina. Cam Newton has been electric, very exciting to watch, and it's always nice seeing a young QB take home a ring. Unless I'm mistaken I don't think he's ever made it past the divisional playoff round in his career until this season.




Carson is very shaky to say the least, and they're gonna have a very tough time øn the road against a very confident carolina team. im firing car -3 hard


----------



## Man in the Dark

What's with the title the Jets still suck? 10-6 not to bad! What's with the Jets hate r the mods Pats Fans? Please tell me their not Fish fans!!


----------



## detroitdope

Man in the Dark said:


> What's with the title the Jets still suck? 10-6 not to bad! What's with the Jets hate r the mods Pats Fans? Please tell me their not Fish fans!!




nobody is a dolphins fan haha


----------



## jammin83

true but im interested to see how miami is with a new head coach. They had shit coaching this whole season. Gase was one of the more sought after coaches in the hirings and firings going on. He was the offensive coordinator that year denver went to the superbowl and peyton broke all those records. he did a lot with cutler in chicago too so I think miami is going to be a much better team next year. 

i don't think arizona looked that strong in their last game tbh. They had some moments but theyre going to have to seriously step up if they want to beat carolina. I think carolina might just take them to school. They made beating seattle look easy. I think they have a lot of momentum going for them, Ill be surprised if they lose. 

I didn't see much of the denver game last week, but i kind of feel like denver has a better chance with brock. Brock played very well last time against the patriots and we need to stretch the field and use our speed. Brady is peytons kryptonite far too often for comfort. The rivalry is cool and all but peytons numbers weren't exactly great last game. he didn't turn the ball over but i think hes just plain old at this point. He can still compete but if denver wants to beat the patriots kubiak is going to have to not hesitate to pull him off the bench. Im not feeling confident about the game based on the game last week. it wasn't pretty but keep finding a way to win so maybe we can pull this out. I think people might be hyping the pats a bit much though. They weren't great towards the end of the season and they beat the chiefs who didn't have any receivers. they're healthy now and i think they can win but it should still be a pretty tight game. the rivalry, the teams hate each other, and its for the conference championship. good tv either way. 

I bet brady gets sacked 4 times. 

good game axl, your offense is a force of nature. would have been a different game with brown in no doubt.


----------



## alasdairm

i am reading that tickets for the afc game went on sale. this is interesting: "_Tickets went on sale Monday, and were only available to buyers with a billing address in the Rocky Mountain region, including Colorado, Montana, Nebraska, New Mexico, South Dakota, Utah, western Kansas and Wyoming._"

i'm surprised that the nfl allows this? is it common?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

teams have done it before to block the Steelers cuz our fans travel so well


----------



## alasdairm

is denver really scared that enough pats fans will show up to make a difference? that's crazy.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

They've been doing it for a long time but particularly after a Steelers playoff game about 10 years ago iirc. Didny like the terrible towels lol. 

Trying to keep that home field advantage an advantage. Doesn't do that much good though bc there are so many transplants in co esp when you face off against a team like re pats that are so popular.


----------



## ArCi

Can't wait for Psycho Tom


----------



## jammin83

feeling hype about the game tomorrow. I like the fact that everyone is writing denver off like they have no chance. teams that play with a chip on their shoulder find ways to win and denver always plays better as an underdog. less pressure i think. some of the articles i've been reading this week are fucking ridiculous. comical even. think the legacy seems to be carrying a lot of optimism. 

I don't think NE is that better of a team (if they are at all). its not exactly peyton vs brady. i think it will be close at least. 

The rest of the league isn't rooting for denver to win, so much as they are rooting for NE to lose lol. united in hate. 

what's your take ali? feeling confident? 

hoping arizona shows up tomorrow. love to see them in the SB but carolina is looking pretty strong. 

bummed that there are only 3 games left. so fucking sad. my team is still playing tho so it could be worse...


----------



## alasdairm

i don't think everybody is writing off denver like they have no chance. the spread is only 3.5.

it's the playoffs and i think the pats shine in big games. hoping for a great game and a pats win.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

I hear ya. Pats don't mess around in the playoffs. 

Just hoping for a competitive game. I think it's gonna be a good one.


----------



## ArCi

The worst half of football by the Patriots this year and it's only a one possession game

I'm feeling ok if I'm a patriots fan


----------



## alasdairm

patriots look awful. hard to get excited about result of this game right now.

alasdair


----------



## ArCi

What a terrible offensive line

Missed PAT and then the patriots not kicking a field goal on those two drives


So many missed opportunities


----------



## JackARoe

Congrats Denver.  Peyton and team should be feeling real good.  But I also think this was NE on an off day.  That missed extra point had many a jaw hanging down.  But that is football for you.  The back and forth momentum can get tiring.

So Broncos /Panthers  Superbowl?   Hard to tell at this point but the Panthers look like they have a handle on this game now.  

Damn superstitions kick in, like I shouldn't watch a play or I will screw it up. lol.  Hey, I can't be the only one.  I remember an episode of Coach with Craig T Nelson dealing with superstitions.  Or as Robert De Niro in The Silver Linings Playbooks would say, JuJu!  Gotta have JuJu.


----------



## jammin83

Good game Ali. You guys didn't play your best game but it's never easy beating the pats. You guys had me stressed in those final minutes. Cheers man. 

Nice win for bronco country. On our way to the superbowl! Feeling good right now.


----------



## alasdairm

i thought it was a pretty bad game to watch for three quarters.

pats went 3-15 on third down and threw two picks. 44 total yards on the ground. not going to win like that...

oh well.

watching the other game about an hour behind right now. carolina look unstoppable.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Yeah.. could be a blow out SB?


----------



## jammin83

You can stfu with that shit!


----------



## GenericMind

I haven't seen a defense beat the shit out of the Patriots like that in years. Easily one of my favorite games in a long time. 

Denver's going to smother the Panthers in the SB. That Broncos defense is probably the best I've seen in quite awhile, even better than the Seahawks of 3 years ago.


----------



## neversickanymore

Calm down and go light off more fireworks jammin


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> I haven't seen a defense beat the shit out of the Patriots like that in years.


yep. rex ryan should take a look. he talks a lot about defense. denver don't brag - they just get the job done.

well, the pats season is over and rightfully so. but another afc east title. 13 of the last 15 years and 7 in a row. pretty impressive.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

well, the other game was a lot more exciting than the pats game. 7 turnovers for the cardinals. just crazy.

i just read an interesting stat: "_He [gostkowski] hadn't missed an extra point since Dec. 31, 2006. He had hit 523 extra points in a row, including playoffs and including all 52 attempts this season after the NFL moved the extra point back to make it tougher._"

9 years!

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Well, I'm glad i couldn't make it to the bookies due to inclement weather


----------



## cj

Denvers pass rush was unbelievable yesterday. They hit Brady over 20 times. But the craziest part was how many times it was with just a 4 man rush! If they are able to do that against Carolina Cam will be in for a long day. I am waiting to see the injury reports before I make a prediction but right now I am leaning towards Denver.


----------



## GenericMind

No reason to think the Broncos can't have as much success against the Panthers' offense as they did against the Patriots'. I hate Tom Brady and the Patriots more than anyone but even I can't deny that they've been pretty much unstoppable for years. Aside from a few extremely rare games that things didn't go right for them(and that happens to every team once in awhile) it hasn't really mattered who they've played or how good that defense was, the Patriots always found ways to score points. Even against the top tier defenses in the league in any given season.

Credit to Wade Phillips and the Denver defensive personnel because they completely dismantled the Pats' offense in a way that nobody, or almost nobody, has been able to do in a long time. I don't care how hot Carolina is playing right now, their offense isn't in the same stratosphere as the Pats as far as consistency and somehow ALWAYS coming up with those important clutch plays to hang in a game. Even in a game where the Broncos dominated pretty much the entire game Brady found a way to come back within 2 points in the final seconds with a chance to tie it. Usually when a defense is beating the shit out of you that early in the game it just gets worse from there unless you have like one of 3 QBS in the league, and Cam Newton isn't one of those 3 QBs. If Denver starts getting to him early he's not going to be able to bounce back.

Add the fact that Denver's special teams played lights out in that Pats game and you have a recipe for disaster. Another thing we haven't seen many teams do over the years is consistently win the field position battle against NE. Their returners are slippery little fuckers, their kickers are stellar, and it's almost impossible to keep NE to 3-or-4-and-outs and make them kick from deep in their own territory like Denver did. 

If the D and Special Teams plays like they did against NE, Peyton Manning and their offense won't have to do much at all to win the game. Unless Denver has a crazy series of unfortunate events during the game I'd be shocked if they lost.


----------



## GenericMind

Just to reiterate that point, I just saw this stat on twitter:

_Per official stats, Denver's 20 QB hits was the most for any team in a game since 2006._


----------



## axl blaze

wow - the way Denver completely man-handled NE, I feel even better having the Steelers win that Denver game for 3 1/2 quarters... well, as much as you can feel good about a loss. not having Antonio Brown or our starting RB screwed us completely (thanks Bengals!) but onwards and upwards! looking forward to next season so much

but about this season - damn, Denver's Front 7 is so impressive. their CBs/Safeties are impressive, as well. if they can pull a defensive performance like that against Carolina - they have to be able to win that game. I'm a huge Ware/Von Miller fan - it would be so cash to see a defensive player win SB MVP, and this is the only real shot of that happening in the near future IMO

how much did one week make a difference for Peyton Manning? I can't believe he actually went out of the pocket and ran that bootleg for that one play! he had a lil spring in his step for sure, and his arm looked twice as good as it did against NE than it did against Pitt

as much as I feel meh on Manning, I will be rooting for him to win one last Lombardi. it would suck to have your half-ass brother retire with more rings than yourself


----------



## neversickanymore

Carolina	-4.5	Denver
http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_point_spreads.shtml

Im thinking Carolina may be giving more by game time.


----------



## SKL

I could see as much as an even 7
I think I'mna stay with O/Us


----------



## ArCi

7 points in the Super Bowl? I'm not so sure about that...

I think it will go down to -3.5 or -3 for Carolina 

 Eventually the money is going to start pouring in on Denver


----------



## ArCi

Btw patriots fired their offensive line coach

@GM - Tom Brady was actually hit 23 times. 23! That's just stupid... Brady had no chance in that game.. and yet almost found a way to win the game


----------



## subotai

I actually think Carolina is going to win the Super Bowl

If Peyton was still Peyton of old id go Denver but the Panthers are just clicking on all cylinders right now just like Seattle was 2 years ago

And to think Kelvin Benjamin hasnt played a game this year

It was only a matter of time before Cam Newton became MVP. Their defense just happens to be really fucking  good too

Two players stick out to me on Carolinas D besides Keuchly,  Short the Dlineman,  and Josh Norman

Short made the eagles o line look like a bunch of pussies and Norman has been the best CB this year.

And I know Denver has good CBs too but if cam runs for every 3rd down big fuckin do right? 

I would like to see the Broncos win, but I
think the Panthers will win

Wasnt sure how to spell Kewan short's first name.


----------



## neversickanymore

neversickanymore said:


> Carolina	-4.5	Denver (1/25/16)
> http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_point_spreads.shtml
> 
> Im thinking Carolina may be giving more by game time.



Carolina	-5.5	Denver (1/29)


----------



## neversickanymore

*	Carolina	-6	Denver* 1 31 16


----------



## JahSEEuS

neversickanymore said:


> *	Carolina	-6	Denver* 1 31 16



And here comes the money on Denver


----------



## neversickanymore

2017 Super Bowl Odds Futures to Win Super Bowl LI 
NFL Futures Odds For Winning Super Bowl 51 (LI) 
NRG Stadium, Houston, TX, 2/5/2017

Super Bowl Money Odds (Payout Per $100 Bet.)
Arizona Cardinals	+$1,500 (15 to 1)
Atlanta Falcons	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
Baltimore Ravens	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Buffalo Bills	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Carolina Panthers	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
Chicago Bears	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
Cincinnati Bengals	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
Cleveland Browns	+$20,000 (200 to 1)
Dallas Cowboys	+$2,000 (20 to 1)
Denver Broncos	+$2,000 (20 to 1)
Detroit Lions	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
Green Bay Packers	+$1,200 (12 to 1)
Houston Texans	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Indianapolis Colts	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Jacksonville Jaguars	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Kansas City Chiefs	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Los Angeles Rams	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Miami Dolphins	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Minnesota Vikings	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
New England Patriots	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
New Orleans Saints	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
New York Giants	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
New York Jets	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Oakland Raiders	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Philadelphia Eagles	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Pittsburgh Steelers	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
San Diego Chargers	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
San Francisco 49ers	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
Seattle Seahawks	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
Tampa Bay Buccaneers	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Tennessee Titans	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Washington Redskins	+$5,000 (50 to 1)

http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds_super_bowl_li.shtml

edit:  stealers 10-1   denver 20-1


----------



## pharmakos

fucking lol @ $20,000 payout on a $100 bet for the browns.  still not a very safe bet.


----------



## GenericMind

I think it's insane that the Panthers are favorites by almost a touchdown right now. I think a lot of people are about to lose a lot of money on Sunday.


----------



## alasdairm

^ what is your prediction?

i think the panthers win but fail to cover: 24-20 panthers.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Broncos by ten


----------



## GenericMind

I think the Broncos win and both teams fail to break the 20-25 point range. Over the past 30 Superbowls we've seen the most dominant defense in the league matched up against the most explosive offense in the league lots of times. Denver is the former and I don't even think I'd categorize Carolina as the latter. Close but not the best offense in the league this year.

In those matchups, defense almost always wins. Both Patriot v. Giants bowls, Pitt v. Arizona, Seattle v. Denver, Ravens v. Giants, Bills v. Giants, etc.

Actually fuck the Giants because they're in way too many of those examples. But that's probably because besides Ravens v. Giants in '01, they were the defensive powerhouse of each of those Superbowls. And of those examples, the only one they lost is that one when the Ravens had a better defense. It probably has something to do with how much easier(I'm guessing) it is to execute a shutdown defensive gameplan than it is to execute a blowout offensive gameplan when both sides have great players and everyone on both rosters is playing their absolute hearts out because it's the Superbowl.

Peyton Manning and the Denver Broncos were basically impossible to stop when they met the Seahawks in the Bowl a few years ago. They broke almost every offensive and points record the NFL had that year. It was ridiculous. And then they got absolutely demolished by the Seahawks in the Superbowl. It was almost embarrassing. And that happened to one of the most veteran and respected QBs in the NFL. Now Manning is on the other side of the coin and his team's defense is their real strength. On the big stage, in the big show, I'd be really surprised if Cam Newton can somehow lead his young team to victory and not completely fall apart. Analysts can talk about the Panthers' offense all they want t build up hype leading to Sunday, but Carolina's offense is going to have a nightmare of a game imo. 

In the 1991 AFC Championship game the Buffalo Bills beat the 12-4 then LA Raiders 51-3 during a time offenses didn't put up those kinds of points and the Bills were the heavy underdog, kind of like how Carolina crushed the Cardinals 2 weeks ago 49-15. 2 weeks later the Bills lost to the Giants 19-20 with the infamous missed Norwood kick. I expect Carolina's "potent offense" to suffer a similar fate. Defenses win Superbowls, and after what I saw Denver do to Tom Brady and the Patriots 2 weeks ago I'll be shocked if this SB doesn't go down in infamy for Cam Newton.


----------



## pharmakos

i might actually cry if the Calvin Johnson retirement announcement becomes official.


----------



## GenericMind

I'll cry even more of the reports are true that he contacted Bill Bellichick about playing for the Patriots. I'll fucking shoot myself if Tom Brady gets another Randy Moss.


----------



## alasdairm

man, 2007 was awesome. watching brady and moss play together was fucking electric. 50 td, of which 23 went to moss. amazing.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> ^ what is your prediction?
> 
> i think the panthers win but fail to cover: 24-20 panthers.
> 
> alasdair



I think I am in your ballpark only the slightest bit but also although I like the over, maybe 27-24
I am not ready to give up on denver though
I am thinking about putting a smallish amount on them on the money live, which currently stands at +195 (trending down)
and taking the over
another part of me wants to take a pass on betting on the superbowl
for NFL as as strictly recretional punter this year I am about $300 in the black though
so why not see wht it does Sunday though
I am going to be on the job so we will do something special for our "students" as we usually do
wings, soda, chips, all that stuff, everyone will chip in
watching sports is one of those times when we can just forget for a little while the lines that divide us
"patients/staff," "crazy/normal," it fades away, let's go, defense, get him get him get him, etc.in your ballpark although I like the over, maybe 27-24
I am not ready to give up on denver though. could see them eking it out more or less by the same score flipped
I am thinking about putting a smallish amount on them on the money live, which currently stands at +195 (trending down)
and taking the over
another part of me wants to take a pass on betting on the superbowl
for NFL as as strictly recretional punter this year I am about $300 in the black though
so why not see wht it does Sunday though
I am going to be on the job so we will do something special for our "students" as we usually do
wings, soda, chips, all that stuff, everyone will chip in
watching sports is one of those times when we can just forget for a little while the lines that divide us
"patients/staff," "crazy/normal," it fades away, let's go, defense, get him get him get him, etc.
those are some really cool moments]


----------



## cj

I think the Panthers are going to destroy the Broncos. Peyton cant throw past 20 yards which means the Panthers weak safety play doesn't matter. They will put 8 men in the box and make Peyton beat them which wont happen. The Broncos D will play well for a half or so but will tire out as there offense sputters and turns the ball over a few times. My final prediction is 28-10 Panthers.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yeah, i wonder.

the patriots have a great offence but when brady gets hurried or sacked, it all falls apart fast. bad o-line plus killer denver pass rush = brady getting hit about 25 times in the afc game...

panthers o-line has been great and i think that the panthers offence is more versatile and they'll find a way to adapt. the panthers played some pretty good defences this year and look what happened:

seattle they won 27-23
green bay they won 37-29
washington they won 44-16
atlanta they won 38-0
atlanta they lost 13-20
seattle they won 31-24
arizona they won 49-15

arizona's defense is legit. and they dismantled them.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

pharmakos said:


> fucking lol @ $20,000 payout on a $100 bet for the browns.  still not a very safe bet.



that's ridiculous imo. the next team with least chance of winning the superbowl is the 49ers at $7,500. Browns should actually improve next year getting josh gordon back (although chance he could fuck up again), getting rid of manziel, some defensive pieces, worthy new coach, #2 pick in the draft. now all that said, no way theyre gonna win the superbowl, but they shouldnt be that massive of an underdog when compared to the other shitty teams. i actually really like the sound of their offense if it's mccown throwing to gordon and barnidge.

and betting on any team to win the superbowl is a shitty bet unless it's your fav team


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> ^ yeah, i wonder.
> 
> the patriots have a great offence but when brady gets hurried or sacked, it all falls apart fast. bad o-line plus killer denver pass rush = brady getting hit about 25 times in the afc game...
> 
> panthers o-line has been great and i think that the panthers offence is more versatile and they'll find a way to adapt. the panthers played some pretty good defences this year and look what happened:
> 
> seattle they won 27-23
> green bay they won 37-29
> washington they won 44-16
> atlanta they won 38-0
> atlanta they lost 13-20
> seattle they won 31-24
> arizona they won 49-15
> 
> arizona's defense is legit. and they dismantled them.
> 
> alasdair



falcons a good defense? idk where they ended up stat wise, but their defense played pretty bad. the entire nfc south had by far the easiest schedule this year, and falcons even got to play 6 backup QBs lol. and last in the league in sacks with 19. (JJ Watt got 17.5)

i really dont know how they managed to shut down panthers offense. falcons were able to get pressure on cam newton and they couldnt get up the field all game.

i did see some improvement with dan quinn as coach but we really cant be a good defense until we get a pass rush. falcons CB robert alford was terrible last year then dan quinn comes this year and alford played great. kinda like Byron Maxwell seahawks #2 CB who got a big contract to go to the eagles and now he plays like shit.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i really dont know how this superbowl is gonna go. It's gonna be whoever plays their kinda game. high scoring will go to panthers and low scoring it's gonna go to broncos. denver has been in so many low scoring tight games that they seem to win every single time. imo their defense when healthy is the best of all time. I almost feel like wade phillips should win coach of the year as a d coordinator.


----------



## ArCi

Lol this is dumb the fix is clearly in

How is that not a catch by cotchery?


----------



## SKL

Just would like to visit my post, supra, from 9/17... 


SKL said:


> People doubted Peyton Manning


 and his defense


----------



## GenericMind

Like I said, defenses win Superbowls.


----------



## jammin83

GenericMind said:


> Like I said, defenses win Superbowls.



Indeed. 

Great game. Peyton had a hard time but the defense showed up big time. Von Miller had the game of his life. 

Crazy season. Gg


----------



## axl blaze

congrats to Jammin and Jah! winning a SB is truly one of the best feels in the world

I was rooting for Manning, and it seems like out of all my co-workers and IRL friends I was the only one that took Broncos, and having them more than cover. we saw how capable their D has been all Playoffs long... they have perhaps the best Front 7 in the past decade. and their corners/safeties are also nearly perfect

perhaps I was rooting the most for a defensive player to win SB MVP. I didn't check the post-game report, but didn't Von Miller win SB MVP? that alone makes me ecstatic! you never see that anymore

crazy to think how my Pittsburgh Steelers gave the Broncos their toughest game all post-season long (solely because we were winning 3 and 1/2 quarters). I hate playing the shoulda/coulda game, but if only the Cincinasti Bungles didn't merk half of our Pro Bowlers in the Wild-Card round...


----------



## mal3volent

ArCi said:


> Lol this is dumb the fix is clearly in
> 
> How is that not a catch by cotchery?



That was the first horrific call of the night. I understand getting it wrong on the field, but how the fuck do you still get it wrong after going back and looking? Coach had to burn both his challenges way too early on that play and the fumble/incomplete pass call that was also obvious. That really kind of set the tone for the game overall.

That being said, we had plenty of opportunities to get back in the game. Denvers defense was just too good, and they seemed to be more comfortable in the spotlight. 

What pisses me off is not so much losing the super bowl but the inevitable onslaught of media commentary on the Panthers. How the 17-2 season was a fluke, how Cam didn't deserve mvp, how he choked then sulked on the sideline, etc. All bullshit of course, but whatever. All the bandwagon fans will go on back to their normal lives now. At least thats a small consolation.

But congrats to all the decent broncos fans.


----------



## cj

I am glad manning won. I am also glad I I ended up not betting on the game.


----------



## alasdairm

boring game. congrats denver.

alasdair


----------



## thelung

im just glad new england didnt win another super bowl


----------



## GenericMind

^Amen.

I better this avatar bet thing over with before I forget. And now we wait. God I hate the offseason.

Looks like LeSean McCoy might not be playing a full season next year. The Bills just can't catch a break.

LeSean McCoy involved in brawl that lands 2 Philly police officers in the hospital


----------



## neversickanymore

210 days 21 hours 15 min 20 sec till kick off 2016
https://countingdownto.com/countdowns/tags/nfl

called that donko win hard


----------



## MikeOekiM

alasdairm said:


> boring game. congrats denver.
> 
> alasdair



broncos D is extremely fun to watch for me and seeing them smash the panthers was icing on the cake.

anyone else shocked by this? (https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CaqSEsZWIAEZTzK.mp4) to see that in a regular season game would be crazy let alone the superbowl.


----------



## mal3volent

I think saying they got smashed is a little bit of an exaggeration. It was a close game pretty much the entire way through.  The panthers defense showed up. Its just denvers was better. Peyton manning had one of the worst performances of any winning qb at a superbowl. They definitely deserved to win but its not like it was a master class or anything.

And yeah, I was shocked when cam didnt try to recover the ball. I think his first instinct was to not risk injury, but in the fourth quarter of the superbowl , what do you have to lose?


----------



## mal3volent

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...ng-is-a-far-bigger-prick-than-cam-newton.html

This article gave me a raging hard on. 



> The Carolina Panthers’ star QB has come under fire for walking out of a press
> conference. It’s yet another frustrating example of the double standards applied to
> black sports stars.
> 
> For an entire week, Carolina Panthers star Cam Newton, the league MVP, the most
> physically gifted quarterback in the history of professional football, was pestered with
> questions about his blackness—from the lopsided level of criticism he receives for it (e.g.
> why his innocuous endzone dances are on the receiving end of more media vitriol than,
> say, Ben Roethlisberger’s numerous sexual assault allegations), to the stigma placed on
> mobile black QBs.
> 
> “It’s not an issue,” Newton told a particularly implacable reporter of the mobile black QB
> stereotype. “It’s an issue for you.”
> 
> Given that Russell Wilson, a black QB with live legs, had won it all three years prior, this
> line of questioning was purely meant to provoke a reaction from Newton—to instigate a
> rant on race; to feed the tired Any Given Sunday narrative of “Steamin’” Willie Beamen
> vs. Jack “Cap” Rooney, the arrogant black stud pitted against the noble, grizzled white vet.
> He didn’t take the bait, instead turning the question back on the media for perpetuating
> these racially charged plot lines.
> 
> After his team lost the Super Bowl to the Peyton Manning led Denver Broncos, with
> Newton delivering his worst performance of the season, the 26 year old once again found
> himself in the media’s crosshairs. After being asked the same question over and over
> again about his perceived lack of preparedness, a visibly dejected Newton walked out of
> the postgame presser. And the press and public had a field day, with everyone from racist
> expros to Brat Packers condemning him for it, while in the same breath lauding Manning
> as a paragon of integrity. Fox Sports, the trolliest of the trollhards, even labeled Newton
> “The Donald Trump of the NFL.”
> 
> While Newton expressed his understandable frustration at the biggest disappointment of
> his professional career, Manning the Virtuous, who’s never met a product plug he didn’t
> want to plunge directly into his anus, celebrated his careercapping victory by a)
> embracing Papa John’s founder John Schnatter, and b) shilling for Budweiser by giddily
> proclaiming, “I’m going to drink a lot of Budweiser tonight, Tracy, I promise you that.”
> For the record, Manning owns a stake in two AnheuserBusch distributors in his home
> state of Louisiana, as well as 21 Papa Johns pizzerias in Colorado. So, during the most
> ecstatic moment of his career, Manning took it upon himself to plug his businesses.
> If that weren’t enough, Manning, for whatever reason, chose to blow off his team’s fourhour
> Super Bowl victory party at the Santa Clara Marriott, featuring a performance by Flo
> Rida. Cam Newton blew off the media; Peyton Manning blew off his teammates and Flo
> Rida. But all the criticism post Super Bowl 50 has been directed at Newton.
> 
> Then again, it’s been that way his entire career—and Manning’s.
> There is one giant blemish on Newton’s record: the laptop incident. In 2008, while a
> sophomore at the University of Florida, he stole a fellow student’s laptop. The charges
> were dropped after he completed a pre trial intervention program, but, facing expulsion,
> he was forced to transfer first to Blinn College—a community college in Brenham, Texas—
> and then Auburn. He paid a heavy toll for his mistake, a crime born of educational
> necessity, with the media both excoriating him for it and ridiculing the details. Yet
> Newton’s legion of detractors still invoke #laptopgate every so often, plastering his
> mugshot across social media.
> 
> Ever since that unfortunate incident, Newton’s been a stalwart citizen, handing out game
> balls to overthemoon kids in the stands and flashing that big, everpresent smile. The
> guy is so damn positive he was seen smiling after flipping his truck a halfdozen times in a
> freak auto accident in 2014. Newton broke his back in two places yet it took him just 12
> days to fully recover.
> 
> And if you want to talk double standards, when Newton was drafted No. 1 overall by the
> Carolina Panthers, team owner Jerry Richardson demanded that his star rookie remain
> cleancut—no growing his hair out or getting tattoos. But weeks earlier, the Panthers
> signed the white tight end Jeremy Shockey, who had long blond hair and arms covered in
> tattoos.
> 
> Peyton Manning never needed to steal a laptop, of course. He’s the son of NFL
> quarterback Archie Manning, and has led a pretty blessed life. While he was at the
> University of Tennessee, however, Manning was accused of sexually harassing a team
> trainer, Jamie Ann Naughright.
> 
> According to an excerpt from the university’s investigative report, Naughright was
> treating Manning’s foot when he began “asking me several personal questions” including
> if she “hang(s) out with people she works with.” When she didn’t entertain them, he
> allegedly exposed himself to her. “It was the gluteus maximus, the rectum, the testicles
> and the area in between the testicles. And all that was on my face when I pushed him
> up,” Naughright later said in a court deposition. “To get leverage, I took my head out to
> push him up and off.”
> 
> Archie intervened on his son’s behalf, and Peyton’s punishment was a twoweek athletic
> dining hall ban and two weeks of 6 a.m. running sessions. Then, to add insult to injury,
> Manning labeled her a “vulgar woman” in the book he cowrote with Archie, Manning: A
> Father, His Sons, and a Football Legacy. Calling his actions “inappropriate,” he
> nonetheless blamed it on, as our Robert Silverman put it, “the destruction of maleonly
> spaces.”
> 
> “Never mind that women in the men’s locker room is one of the most misbegotten
> concessions to equal rights ever made,” Manning wrote. “When Dad played, there was
> still at least a tacit acknowledgment that women and men are two different sexes, with all
> that implies, and a certain amount of decorum had to be maintained. Meaning when it
> came to training rooms and shower stalls, the opposite sex was not allowed. Common
> sense tells you why.”
> 
> Naughright filed a defamation suit against Manning in 2002 because of the book, and the
> two settled for an undisclosed sum in 2003. But the incidents, which are far worse than
> those of Newton, haven’t followed Manning in the same way. Part of this is the
> proliferation of blogs and the Internet, but another part is racial—that white athletes can
> scrub away these stains easier than their black counterparts.
> 
> In addition to the shameless salesmanship, the sexual assault allegation and smears, and
> the post Super Bowl vanishing act, there’s the allegations made in the Al Jazeera
> documentary The Dark Side: The Secret World of Sports Doping. Released in December,
> the doc claims Manning took a human growth hormone prescribed by the Guyer Institute,
> an Indianapolisbased antiaging clinic, that was shipped to his wife, Ashley. What’s
> more, prior to the documentary’s release, Manning retained former White House press
> secretary Ari Fleischer to deal with the blowback. According to The Washington Post,
> Team Manning then sent two goons—one falsely claiming to be a police officer—to exGuyer
> employee (and doc source) Charlie Sly’s house to grill him. The very next day, Sly
> reportedly changed his tune and claimed he made it all up. The National Football League
> has opened up an investigation into the claims.
> 
> Manning is quite the diva. There’s the ridiculous onfield histrionics—the incessant handwaving,
> stomping, and audibling—along with the time he was caught fighting with his
> offensive line, or throwing them under the bus following a tough 2006 playoff loss to the
> Steelers. “I’m trying to be a good teammate here,” said Manning during the postgame
> press conference. “Let’s just say we had some problems with protection.”
> 
> Really, when it comes to class, while Newton
> may dab every now and then and walked out
> of a single press conference, he at least had
> the decency to greet Manning on the field
> after the crushing loss and shake his hand—
> which is more than can be said of Manning.
> 
> Yes, following his 2010 Super Bowl loss to the New Orleans Saints, Manning refused to so
> much as shake the hand of opposing QB Drew Brees on the field—or any of the Saints for
> that matter, even though it was his father’s old team—instead storming off the field and
> into the tunnel. Say what you will about Newton’s presser, this exhibited far worse
> sportsmanship. And was Manning ripped apart by the media? No, in fact they even went
> as far as to defend him.
> 
> “Walking off the field without congratulating Drew Brees may go against our misguided
> notion of what sportsmanship should be, but it wasn’t at all disrespectful or bitter,” wrote
> Yahoo! Sports’ Chris Chase. “It shows how much Peyton Manning wanted to win the
> game. And who can argue about that?”
> 
> Cam can.


----------



## jammin83

Interesting article but I think it has more to do with his personality than cam being black. I think some just don't like his attitude or cockiness. Failed to give me a hard on. Kinda too panther propaganda-y for me.

Gotta admit, the budweiser plug and the papa john hug was a huge eyeroll. I respect the guy but damn. I know the super bowl is all about big money but lets keep people trying to sell me shit to the commercials. Im sure peyton isn't quite the corn-fed american hero he's made out to be either and I had never read any of that stuff about the harassment. If any of that HGH stuff turns into anything than well have another lance armstrong situation on our hands. Hopefully the peyton manning show is over for a while. 


Early predictions for next year? 

The NFC might be more of a wildcard next year but i think the AFC is most likely going to be the usual suspects: steelers, pats, broncos. I predict the browns will be terrible. Manziel goes to cowboys. Interested to see where some FAs end up. Broncos have a bunch. 

Sad the season is over, i can't really get into other sports as much. Week 1 panthers broncos rematch. prolly whoop the panthers again.


----------



## GenericMind

MikeOekiM said:


> broncos D is extremely fun to watch for me and seeing them smash the panthers was icing on the cake.



I thought the game was pretty exciting. There were what? 5 or 6 turnovers? And a sack/strip/TD. There may not have been a ton of offensive fireworks but I can appreciate a killer defense shutting down a high-powered offense in a game like that. Newton's stats were horrible. He just didn't have any room to breathe. The only recent defense I can compare Denver's to is Seattle's a few years ago when they won a ring, and I think Denver's is more entertaining to watch than that one. The Seahawks had more of a "we're not letting you CATCH the ball" excellent coverage D. Denver has more of a "we're not letting you THROW the ball" swarming D.




jammin83 said:


> Early predictions for next year?



Buffalo Bills Superbowl 51 Champions.


----------



## alasdairm

^ lol no.

i think it's going to be:

steelers
patriots
cardinals
panthers
seahawks

in the mix. wildcard crazy pick: the cowboys

going to be great watching matt forte in a pats shirt next season 

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

^ good lord ali picking the cowgirls and utterly leaving out the pack.

The pack had a very injury filled season.   This allowed us to train up so many people that injuries are not as impacting for next season. 

out of your list ali  chickens and the patsies miss the playoffs next year


----------



## GenericMind

Patriots are living on borrowed time. Another year down, Brady is another year older.


----------



## alasdairm

you've been saying this for a while, gm. next year would be 8 afc east crowns in a row. will they do it? if not, who?

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

obv Buffalo!


----------



## GenericMind

The Bills of course.


----------



## alasdairm

lol. we will see.

too bad football isn't on. always. 

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

I fucking hate the offseason with a passion. It's like a void in my life every year it comes around. By summer I'm like "ok fuck the nice weather let's just get to fall already."


----------



## neversickanymore

Hang in there gm 

202 days 02 hours 20 min 20 sec till kickoff 16

https://countingdownto.com/countdowns/tags/nfl


----------



## axl blaze

I always say you experience the dregs of winter when the NFL season ends


----------



## SKL

the coldest weeks being between football and baseball which just passed


----------



## mal3volent

Why don't some of you start watching college basketball for fucks sake.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Fuck watching school boys run around in sneakers. 

Super rugby starts next weekend


----------



## pharmakos

the fuck is SUPER rugby?


----------



## neversickanymore

turn us on otw.. really we need this!!


----------



## mal3volent

pharmakos said:


> the fuck is SUPER rugby?


----------



## neversickanymore

*Ex-Dallas Cowboys star Joseph Randle held for 'battery, possessing drugs and criminal damage' in troubled running back's fifth arrest in just 18 months*
Joseph Randle, 24, was arrested in Kansas at about 8am on Sunday 
He was held for alleged battery, drugs possession and criminal damage
Tweeted about his desire to return to the NFL just hours before his arrest
Former Dallas Cowboys star is reportedly being held on a $100,000 bail 
It's his fifth arrest in less than 18 months, with the first in October 2014 when he was caught stealing cologne and underwear


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ifth-arrest-just-18-months.html#ixzz40r0k9XQb 


and here we have another example of how to flush yourself down a solid  gold toilet


----------



## axl blaze

college basketball... big time LOL

the NBA is so superior. can't wait to see your Cleveland Cavs probably lose in the Finals again

LeBron would be quite the NFL player tho


----------



## JahSEEuS

Anyone itching for sports during this time of year should clearly turn to hockey (by far the best sport played on ice )


----------



## ArCi

Hockey is extremly underrated

By far the best sport to watch live


----------



## neversickanymore

I just broke the equipment out of the storage unit.. have to drop these fkn ccms and pick up a a pair of bauers.. then find someone with half a clue in CO as far as skate sharpening.. really half wit fuk nuts i didn't come here for your opinion.. grind the skate like i want..  rocker child rocker.. 

im no longer a young buck, but no where near hanging them up..  I started out playing no check pick up.. really loving the resurgence..   Firing up a team this year.  Pond hockey baby.


I don't know why I have such a hard time watching a game that is one of my life loves to play?


----------



## MikeOekiM

falcons release roddy white.

without question my favorite player OF ALL TIME.

really wanted him to get a ring. 2012 NFC CHAMPIONSHIP MISS SUPER BOWL BY A COUPLE YARDS

someone give me a hug


----------



## MikeOekiM

even have this crooked pic hanging up in my room i got for christmas around 7 years ago directly to my left sitting at my desk.

he used to do a flip into the endzone once every year or backflip as celebration until the nfl banned it lol


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## jammin83

Peyton retires...smart move. 

Denver offered oz a three year deal worth up to 45 million. Which, given the market, seems about right. A little high or low depending on who you talk to .but hope we get to keep him.

If that goes through, and whatever they end up paying to hold onto miller, I have my doubts about Denver being able to hold onto jackson and a couple other FAs.

Maybe elway can work some discounts idk. No matter what, there's going to be some changes in the defense, but I think if we keep oz and the core guys on the d, then we 'll still win the division and maybe even repeat.

Can't count out the Steelers or pats of course, but I think Denver will stay competitive at least.


----------



## neversickanymore

next year is all green and gold


----------



## alasdairm

demarco murray is a titan.

that is all 

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Malik went to Jax. Dang. They're putting together a pretty nifty squad. Wouldn't be surprised to see them win the afc South next year. 

Texans gunning for oz...45 mil ain't enough?


----------



## neversickanymore

GB free agents 

*Unrestricted free agents*

OL Don Barclay

LS Brett Goode

CB Casey Hayward

FB John Kuhn

WR James Jones

LB Mike Neal

LB Nick Perry

TE Andrew Quarless

DT B.J. Raji

S Sean Richardson

RB James Starks

QB Scott Tolzien



*Restricted free agents*

LB Andy Mulumba

http://www.packers.com/news-and-eve...e-agents/bd806854-df26-475b-be8a-953b6b080729


----------



## MikeOekiM

The Secret World of Alex Mack! Love the signing with how bad our centers were last year fumbling at least 8 times. Have no idea how that can happen at this level


----------



## alasdairm

you think sanu becomes a falcon? he's talking to the pats also. i like him and he could do well on either team.

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

It says we're offering him 7 mil a year which seems like a lot. Idk how I feel about that. I like him but I think that's overpaying


----------



## cj

I am very hppy with the eagles offseason moves so far. Dumping Maxwell and Kiko Alonso for draft picks was a great move for cap room. Then we signed Bradford to a very team friendly deal at a price I did not think he would accept. I don't think we will make the playoffs this year but Howie undid most of the damage Chip did as GM.


----------



## neversickanymore

165 days 2 hours 46 min and eight secs rill kick off.. hang in there boys it only feals like prison 

https://days.to/until/nfl-season


----------



## MikeOekiM

Schedules have been announced. I love how Falcons play mostly at 4pm this year, also they play at eagles so I might go to my 2nd Falcons game 

On the down side, schedule seems tough but I wanna see them earn their spot in the playoffs.


----------



## jammin83

DEN vs CAR game 1. knew that was coming. 

can't believe denver isn't gonna be playing the steelers in the regular season. wtf


----------



## neversickanymore

Oh yes.. you never know but that gb schedule looks pretty tasty.


----------



## jammin83

denvers schedule looks pretty soft IMO. 

Consider your team spared from a beatdown from the reigning champs sick.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Panthers rescind their franchise tag on Josh Norman. should be interesting to see where he lands


----------



## neversickanymore

Well boys we are working through them..  Really excited for this season as the pack should have a real shot at it all. 

136 D 10 H 16 M 20 S  till kick off.

https://days.to/until/nfl-season


----------



## alasdairm

MikeOekiM said:


> Panthers rescind their franchise tag on Josh Norman. should be interesting to see where he lands


washington...

alasdair


----------



## MikeOekiM

norman vs beckham twice per year now


----------



## MrRoot

Can't wait for the season to start and started to watch last season again through NFL Game Pass. Pit@NE going on currently and luckily I can't remember the outcome


----------



## alasdairm

i can 

enjoy.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

went thru the 1st round and Pittsburgh didn't pick any Ohio State Buckeyes, for fucking once



there is always Round 2!!


----------



## Just A Guy

I'm going to find training camp / preseason interesting -- wondering if Wentz will take over as starting QB for the Eags; kinda feel like Bradford might just be finding his groove.


----------



## neversickanymore

anybody ever use one of these.. work?


----------



## MikeOekiM

All the time. You wouldn't see me without them


----------



## neversickanymore

ever get hassled ?


----------



## MikeOekiM

depends where i am. usually it's a hit


----------



## neversickanymore

Added to christmas list.. $21 for a measured double at the Avies games pepsi center.. fk that.


----------



## alasdairm

oh shit, gm!

bills sign gronkowski

alasdair


----------



## subotai

Just A Guy said:


> I'm going to find training camp / preseason interesting -- wondering if Wentz will take over as starting QB for the Eags; kinda feel like Bradford might just be finding his groove.



bradford will be the starter because the eagles ownership is a bunch of *major religious group* and theyre paying him way too much money to sit on the bench. and the one team that wanted his sorry ass (denver) got a "talk to the hand" for one reason or another so yeah, lets be fucking 5-11 and waste a whole year of finding out if Wentz has any potential to be good at some point in his career

lets just let brian dawkins walk away when he was still the 1.b best free safety in the league next to ed reed

lets let reggie white walk when he was only one of the best defensive players of all time

desean jackson was "in a gang" (aka he was black, come on man), get rid of him. btw were gonna save a couple million dollars and spend it all on the vision of a college coach who tried to turn the NFL into his new college program. 

then lets fuckin can him after 3 seasons of mediocrity and basically hire the very guy we fired before chip kelly (peterson was in KC last year under andy reid)

I fucking hate Jeffrey Lurie with every ounce of my soul and I hope his wife took half of everything he fucking had in that divorce

the same bitch that changed the uniforms from the kelly green retro versions to the stupid midnight green they wear now.

and everyone just buys the black alternate jerseys anyway. fucking speds.

I could run a better nfl team and im not even jewish

and yeah, the owner isnt the only person responsible for the entire team's problems but it starts at the top IMO

they know they'll make money at the end of each season regardless because its an NFL team in a major market but seriously

im close to leaving the eagles. and that will never actually happen but god damn do I hate howie roseman. hes a fucking numbers cruncher deciding the players on our football team

and yeah, its MY team too because I buy their overpriced and sghitty branded merchandise because im a sucker for nostalgia and I grew up watching them when they were actually relevant.

but mcnabb just couldnt pull it together in the super bowl and management sided with him in the Mcnabb feud with my second favorite eagles player, Terrell Owens. (1st would be brian westbrook. 3rd is jeremiah trotter if anyone cares)

everyone at the top are all fucking *major religious group that originated in the middle east*

thats all I have to say about my feelings on the eagles


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> lets just let brian dawkins walk away when he was still the 1.b best free safety in the league next to ed reed
> 
> lets let reggie white walk when he was only one of the best defensive players of all time



falcons did the same thing letting go of John Abraham in 2012. they missed the superbowl by a few yards that year, then havent made playoffs since he's been gone with the shittiest pass rush in the league. idk if people realize how great of a player abraham was because he was never really talked about despite putting up great numbers and he would always miss the pro bowl. but he's #12 on the all time sack leader list.



subotai said:


> 3rd is jeremiah trotter if anyone cares)



lol


----------



## neversickanymore

2016 PLAYING RULE PROPOSAL NO. 7a

I wonder how much more this shit will slow the game down.   They need to just have every play reviewed by an off field ref and get it done in ten seconds.


----------



## GenericMind

Brady's suspension being reinstated made my summer.


----------



## alasdairm

buffalo at new england in week 4. you guys went 0-2 against the patriots last year so it's cute that you need to pray for brady to be benched to have a chance.

roll on september 11th 2016.

alasdair


----------



## cj

Shit look at the Brightside Subtoai at least we still have Daren Sproles. But I agree with some of what you said especially as it pertains to Sam Bradford keeping him is inexcusable when we are a 7 win team at best next year with a QB we gave the franchise for in the draft.


----------



## neversickanymore

On instagram  Aaron rodgers dog has 29k followers and Jay Cutler himself has 11k..  shit makes me giggle


----------



## subotai

cj said:


> Shit look at the Brightside Subtoai at least we still have Daren Sproles. But I agree with some of what you said especially as it pertains to Sam Bradford keeping him is inexcusable when we are a 7 win team at best next year with a QB we gave the franchise for in the draft.



the only upside to having bradford at qb is that he gets injured every year like clockwork so I would be surprised if Wentz didnt play at least a few games this year.

but it will just raise more questions. if he does good, people will say "wait until he gets a full season under his belt before we get excited"

and if he does bad "just let him get a full season under his belt before you call him a bust"

I dont want to wait a full 2 seasons. I want answers YESTERDAY

Idk the defense might be alright this year tbh. they have some underrated playmakers but if fletcher cox doesnt come back they will be mediocre at best


----------



## alasdairm

i've had philly def on my fantasy roster for two years. they know how to score.

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

So BJ Raji is taking a "hiatus" from the NFL..  I don't know whats thats all about. but i guess the rumor is his mother and I think wife are both ill. 

So we took this guy as our first round pick..  Kenny Clark  so he will be starting it looks like.


----------



## neversickanymore

Guy moves fast for 315.. I like that.   slippery, at least at the college level.. but it looks like he has another gear.. he will need it in the Not Fucking around League.   

Smart and patient too.. lets the play develop


----------



## jammin83

Talib appears to have shot himself in the leg at a strip club in dallas lol. good thing hes one of the most talented cbs in the league but between the eye poking and personal fouls, guy is a problem. 

Hopefully sanchez can hold things over and manage the game. Wasn't super stoked on the trade but think he might step his game up and do ok. If not, we might see a little paxton lynch this season. Hoping he turns out well for us. 

Just a few more months til we have football again. Been kind of a crazy offseason for denver but i think well do ok next season. maybe not back to back but the defense should remain stout even without malik and trevathan. offense is a big question mark but didn't seem to matter much last season. 

93 days, 8 hours, 56 min, and 08 sec...


----------



## neversickanymore

There is a lottery for brown county for tickets for non season ticket holders.   We got preseason raiders and one of the bears games. 

Bring on the season.


----------



## bass_head808

Hey fellow NFL fans!  I don't have time to read all this thread because I'm at work.  If anyone needs a person for a Fantasy Football league this year shoot me a message.  I prefer $ leagues and can pay ahead of time via Pay-Pal. I am open to leagues just for fun too.


----------



## bass_head808

jammin83 said:


> Talib appears to have shot himself in the leg at a strip club in dallas lol. good thing hes one of the most talented cbs in the league but between the eye poking and personal fouls, guy is a problem.
> 
> Hopefully sanchez can hold things over and manage the game. Wasn't super stoked on the trade but think he might step his game up and do ok. If not, we might see a little paxton lynch this season. Hoping he turns out well for us.
> 
> Just a few more months til we have football again. Been kind of a crazy offseason for denver but i think well do ok next season. maybe not back to back but the defense should remain stout even without malik and trevathan. offense is a big question mark but didn't seem to matter much last season.
> 
> 93 days, 8 hours, 56 min, and 08 sec...



Talib and Chris Harris were a huge factor last season. I sure hope he doesn't get a huge suspension for being an idiot haha.  It looks like the Broncos are closing in on a long term contract with Von Miller which is great.  I'm a little weary of our offensive this year after losing Brock but am remaining hopeful.


----------



## jammin83

What I've been reading on the broncs board was it appears he was assaulted.
Did not shoot himself. Still he has priors with the NFL so he might get suspended. Denver won't cut him bc it would be like 10 plus million against the cap so they'll just ride it out I think. Hope he plays but i Hope he gets his act together. That's the type of shit that ends careers.

I'm not too worried about the offense. Sure, sanchez is sanchez but he's got great staff and coaching and he knows it's his last chance. If he can manage the game and not turn the ball over we,should be fine. 

Brock looked pretty good in some games, but I don't think he was great. Would have been a mistake to pay him anymore and he was butt hurt so he wanted to leave. I think lynch will be better than os but only time will tell. 

Kubes will have his hands full with the qb situation but he handled it pretty well last year. Doubt we'll see lynch before the bi unless sieman and sanchez suck it up terribly. Of course the first interception sanchez throws the fans will be screaming for his head. 

I wouldn't worry man, well be okay and I think the team should be better than it was last year...offense and defense. Gotta score points tho. Kube has a more complete team to run his system. Fullback and all. Worried about are TE play a little. 

The bears game should be fun NSA. Raiders reg season would be awesome. Think that rivalry is heating up again. 

Denver is still gonna own the afc West next year but it's gonna be a tough division minus the chargers.


----------



## neversickanymore

One thing I didn't see when I first looked at the packs schedule is that we start the season out with three away games and then get our bi weeks.. so we don't play a real game at lambeau until oct ninth 

and we have 5 prime time reg season games scheduled.  

Kinda a weird home away pattern as well.


----------



## SKL

Back and forth and back and forth on Fitzpatrick as QB for the Jets. I'm tired of hearing it. They need to sign the man, even if it costs. There is an argument that can be made against signing him, but I still want to see it done; the Jets will have a real hard time justifying to the fans almost whatever alternative QB is found. Don't even mention the name Geno Smith, or some third string that will come around. Fitzpatrick carried the team in a big way, he set a fucking franchise record for TD passes, and he provided a lot of excitement among fans. I'd sign him for the one year @ $12mil but then the more esoteric salary cap issues come into play but fuck it if it's a 3 year deal that needs to work out do it too. The man's last season may have been an aberration, or maybe not, but I see no other immediate alternative, and next year if Fitz starts, they'll be a lot more excitement generated, a lot more tickets sold, and a lot more general excitement, dare I say playoff potential. The outcome here might decide whether I go ahead and purchase season tickets for the upcoming season TBH.


----------



## Kittycat5

You are the rare Yankees/Jets fan. How do you live with yourself?


----------



## SKL

Unconventional I know but getting less rare actually. . The link between the Yankees/Giants and Mets/Jets fandoms I think though is gradually becoming less a little looser over the years/generations after relocation to the Meadowlands, etc. starts to fade from memory although of course family tradition is important. My case I guess is kind of an odd one. I guess I kinda take a perverse pride in being different, but I didn't just chose them for the fuck of it; it's also a family and personal history kind of thing. Growing up I was much more into baseball and was always into the Yankees (and I was also super passionate about the closest single A minor league team, when I was younger, the Oneonta Yankees, later startin around 2000 or so they became the Oneonta Tigers who eventually relocated to Connecticut but I still used to love to go to their games) but as far as football goes I was less of a fan in generally and still my football knowledge is not as on point as my knowledge of baseball, but in my younger years probably paid more attention to college (Syracuse) I was not far west enough to be that into GM's Bills although I watched NFL in general I guess I never really got into a specific fandom although I'd root for New York teams, but when I moved down to the city have a few family members and friends here who are rabid Jets fans so I got into it with them, most of them of course are also Mets fans but some are indeed the cross town type


----------



## Kittycat5

Im kinda similar. Yankees by birth. Got to choose my NFL team which I held off doing for a long time. But ultimately decided the Giants were the team I watched the most anyway so was already a fan. But dont live and die with them. And sadly, Im not even staying up on baseball. I suck.


----------



## SKL

I have to admit I'm not staying too much up on baseball right now because a lot of the time it's fucking depressing. I read the news and the box scores and the blogs but a lot of times just watch or listen the games halfheartedly when I'm doing other shit and if they start fucking up I just turn it off (yet I adidn't watch yesterdays's 4–0 win over the Tigers. might catch the rerun as I guess CC was in top form which is always great to see and we are a little hot right now) I do have (partial) season tickets to the yankees (all weekend home games + a more or less random selection of other home games) I have to work more than half of the time so I usually sell them sometimes I've even been selling ones that I could go to but just don't feel like it. I feel like I gotta get more into it, I mean, even in the past few years when they were losing it was constantly on the radio but I feel like this season is a bigger let down because on paper at least I thought we had such better expectations of a better team than last year and it's just not working out. the orioles are nasty and the jays aren't what they were towards the end of the season but are still a thread and even the red sox I'm shocked to see are only a game behind baltimore. they do have some good young kids though. I fear it'll be 4-5 years of mediocrity before we get a Trout or a Harper or whoever, but we're in rebuilding mode, not aggressive acquisition mode, I get it, but it's not what I grew up with thats damn sure


----------



## Kittycat5

Amen. George Steinbrenner they aint. I was a kid and we had those tickets or something very similar. Mid 80s to early 90s so I know what its like when they suck. No pitchers back then. Fucking Andy Hawkins threw a no-hitter and lost like 4-0 which I know couldnt happen now. We in the wrong thread.


----------



## China Rider

Kittycat5 said:


> You are the rare Yankees/Jets fan. How do you live with yourself?



probably harder than anybody who isn't fans of those teams


----------



## JahSEEuS

SKL said:


> ftizpatrick



that dude played well for us, I think he's your best shot.


----------



## alasdairm

ryan fitzpatrick had a fine 2015 season: *15th* in passing yards (ahead of cam newton and aaron rodgers); *11th* in touchdowns (ahead of philip rivers and ben roethlisberger)

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Like 10 days until reg camps begin


----------



## axl blaze

it's appalling to see Fitz not get paid. after seeing him suck it up for the Bengals for so long, I hope to see the dude get paid out

it's amazing for me to hear of NFL fans getting to choose their team. I'm sure every Browns fan alive is envious. I came out of the womb with a lil Lynn Swann Steelers onsie


----------



## neversickanymore

2017 Super Bowl Odds Futures to Win Super Bowl LI 
NFL Futures Odds For Winning Super Bowl 51 (LI) 
NRG Stadium, Houston, TX, 2/5/2017

Recent Super Bowl Odds: XLIX (49) • XLVIII (48) • XLVII (47) • XLVI (46) • XLV (45) • 
XLIV (44) • XLIII (43) • XLII (42)


2017 Super Bowl LI Futures Odds 
Super Bowl Money Odds (Payout Per $100 Bet.)
Arizona Cardinals	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
Atlanta Falcons	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Baltimore Ravens	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
Buffalo Bills	+$4,500 (45 to 1)
Carolina Panthers	+$1,300 (13 to 1)
Chicago Bears	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
Cincinnati Bengals	+$1,600 (16 to 1)
Cleveland Browns	+$20,000 (200 to 1)
Dallas Cowboys	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
Denver Broncos	+$1,200 (12 to 1)
Detroit Lions	+$7,000 (70 to 1)
Green Bay Packers	+$1,100 (11 to 1)
Houston Texans	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Indianapolis Colts	+$2,000 (20 to 1)
Jacksonville Jaguars	+$8,500 (85 to 1)
Kansas City Chiefs	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
Los Angeles Rams	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Miami Dolphins	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Minnesota Vikings	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
New England Patriots	+$750 (15 to 2)
New Orleans Saints	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
New York Giants	+$3,200 (32 to 1)
New York Jets	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Oakland Raiders	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
Philadelphia Eagles	+$6,500 (65 to 1)
Pittsburgh Steelers	+$1,000 (10 to 1)
San Diego Chargers	+$10,000 (100 to 1)
San Francisco 49ers	+$8,000 (80 to 1)
Seattle Seahawks	+$900 (9 to 1)
Tampa Bay Buccaneers	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
Tennessee Titans	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
Washington Redskins	+$5,000 (50 to 1)

http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds_super_bowl_li.shtml


----------



## alasdairm

pats are favourites  go pats!

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Q GM..

idk ali.. we shall see, but im thinking you may finally be pretty disappointed.


----------



## alasdairm

why do you say that?

they added some pretty exciting guys: chris hogan; terrance knighton; martellus bennett; etc.

One analyst thinks the Patriots have a top 3 receiver group in the NFL

balance that with the skill of dion lewis and the tank-like mass of legarrette blount, the improved o-line, the already pretty good defence and the pats look better than last year when they lost in the afc game.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

probably gonna be Pats VS Steelers AFCCG. I'm not calling my team as Super Bowl champs, cuz most of us know just how hard it is to get there


----------



## One Thousand Words

The steelers might actually have a running game this season


----------



## alasdairm

One Thousand Words said:


> The steelers might actually have a running game this season


yep. bell/williams are probably the best 1-2 in football this season.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

One Thousand Words said:


> The steelers might actually have a running game this season



they've been pretty above average since like 3 years ago when the beefing up of their offensive live started to show

the thing is they don't have super crazy TD counts so most people don't notice

I remember the 8 years our offensive line was a joke. Ben was constantly on his back. but hey - we won Super Bowls back then??


----------



## JahSEEuS

yo stop hooking martavis up with that herb

dudes going to rehab for weeeeeeed?  wtf. the nfl is whack as fuck when it comes to pain management / enjoyment of life


----------



## neversickanymore

alasdairm said:


> why do you say that?
> 
> they added some pretty exciting guys: chris hogan; terrance knighton; martellus bennett; etc.
> 
> One analyst thinks the Patriots have a top 3 receiver group in the NFL
> 
> balance that with the skill of dion lewis and the tank-like mass of legarrette blount, the improved o-line, the already pretty good defence and the pats look better than last year when they lost in the afc game.
> 
> alasdair



Thomas Edward Patrick Brady, Jr. (born August 3, *1977*)


----------



## China Rider

as a ram's fan it's my duty to ask

WTF is this horse shit

The Los Angeles Rams will star in a new E! reality series, "Hollywood & Football," the network announced Wednesday.

it's going to chronicle like 6 married rams and their wive's journey to moving in LA 8)....although the scumbag that is kenny britt may be entertaining to watch...the other 5 dudes are boring ass dad boners

they already have to deal with the bullshit that comes along with being on hard knocks


----------



## axl blaze

JahSEEuS said:


> yo stop hooking martavis up with that herb
> 
> dudes going to rehab for weeeeeeed?  wtf. the nfl is whack as fuck when it comes to pain management / enjoyment of life



yah sucks 2 say he is done in the NFl

sux cuz last year he finally actually stepped up big in the playoffs - he was gonna turn into a (semi)super star

he made this herb:


----------



## neversickanymore

Stopped by the Packet pro shop at Lambeau picked up some kind lids and gear to wear as I watch us march to winning it all.


----------



## jammin83

looking forward to the broncos going back to back but the afc west is improving except SD. qb issues aside, our d is just as good, and beefed up our running game and o line. broncos will be in the afccg. steelers were the only team to really make any penetration on the D in the playoffs and reg season. broncos missing the playoffs is pure nonsense. i can't see our qb play being much worse than last year and i think paxton lynch will start getting some playing time mid season. sieman might be a better option but the best qb will play. Wish we had better tight end play but kubiak is going to get a chance at his offense. balanced attack, play action, bootleg, etc. if sanchez can succeed its in denver. 11 or 12 wins i think but the first three are crucial. 

bryant is a huge loss but i see pit making a solid run and i think the pats will start to struggle more. still a threat but gonna get some heat in their division, even miami? bengals should be legit too. afc south is gonna be better i think. thinking jax will improve, maybe houston, colts hoping for luck to stay healthy.


----------



## SKL

neversickanymore said:


> *Arizona Cardinals	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
> *Atlanta Falcons	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
> *Baltimore Ravens	+$3,000 (30 to 1)
> Buffalo Bills	+$4,500 (45 to 1)*
> Carolina Panthers	+$1,300 (13 to 1)
> Chicago Bears	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
> Cincinnati Bengals	+$1,600 (16 to 1)
> Cleveland Browns	+$20,000 (200 to 1)
> Dallas Cowboys	+$1,800 (18 to 1)
> Denver Broncos	+$1,200 (12 to 1)[
> Detroit Lions	+$7,000 (70 to 1)
> Green Bay Packers	+$1,100 (11 to 1)
> Houston Texans	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
> *Indianapolis Colts	+$2,000 (20 to 1)*
> Jacksonville Jaguars	+$8,500 (85 to 1)
> Kansas City Chiefs	+$2,500 (25 to 1)
> Los Angeles Rams	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
> Miami Dolphins	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
> *Minnesota Vikings	+$1,800 (18 to 1)*
> New England Patriots	+$750 (15 to 2)
> New Orleans Saints	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
> *New York Giants	+$3,200 (32 to 1)
> New York Jets	+$4,000 (40 to 1)*
> Oakland Raiders	+$4,000 (40 to 1)
> *Philadelphia Eagles	+$6,500 (65 to 1)*
> *Pittsburgh Steelers	+$1,000 (10 to 1)*
> San Diego Chargers	+$10,000 (100 to 1)
> San Francisco 49ers	+$8,000 (80 to 1)
> Seattle Seahawks	+$900 (9 to 1)
> Tampa Bay Buccaneers	+$6,000 (60 to 1)
> Tennessee Titans	+$7,500 (75 to 1)
> Washington Redskins	+$5,000 (50 to 1)
> 
> http://www.footballlocks.com/nfl_futures_odds_super_bowl_li.shtml



Highlighted everyone I think is under-priced; that is not to say, I think any of them will win, but that from an aggressively risk-taking futures perspective, they might prove +EV, i.e. the money-line futures odds aren't commensurate withe the actual probabilities. mst my opinion as an occasional punter and, no, I'm not betting on any NFL futures this or any season


----------



## alasdairm

yeah, the ones that jump out at me are colts, giants and cardinals - worth a punt 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

jammin83 said:


> looking forward to the broncos going back to back but the afc west is improving except SD. qb issues aside, our d is just as good, and beefed up our running game and o line. broncos will be in the afccg. steelers were the only team to really make any penetration on the D in the playoffs and reg season. broncos missing the playoffs is pure nonsense. i can't see our qb play being much worse than last year and i think paxton lynch will start getting some playing time mid season. sieman might be a better option but the best qb will play. Wish we had better tight end play but kubiak is going to get a chance at his offense. balanced attack, play action, bootleg, etc. if sanchez can succeed its in denver. 11 or 12 wins i think but the first three are crucial.
> 
> bryant is a huge loss but i see pit making a solid run and i think the pats will start to struggle more. still a threat but gonna get some heat in their division, even miami? bengals should be legit too. afc south is gonna be better i think. thinking jax will improve, maybe houston, colts hoping for luck to stay healthy.



no offense dude but this post is homerism @ it's best

the Broncos were a "one-and-done" Super Bowl team, do I need to remind you that they don't have a quarterback?

if I were a Broncos fan I'd be happy with an 8-8 record


----------



## Kittycat5

Lol at Mark Sanchez succeeding.


----------



## GenericMind

Yessssssss

Tom Brady drops suspension appeal. Will miss first 4 games.


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> no offense dude but this post is homerism @ it's best
> 
> the Broncos were a "one-and-done" Super Bowl team, do I need to remind you that they don't have a quarterback?
> 
> if I were a Broncos fan I'd be happy with an 8-8 record



they didnt have a QB last year either tho. Manning was a big name, but he showed that he needed to retire pretty badly. He had the worst QB Rating out of any starting QB and ranked 63rd out of 73 QBs that threw a single pass. osweiler was 37th.

and manning is my fav QB of ALL TIME. (not counting Matty Ice of course)


----------



## alasdairm

GenericMind said:


> Yessssssss
> 
> Tom Brady drops suspension appeal. Will miss first 4 games.


it's such a compliment to the pats that you're happy you get to play them without their mvp qb.

siding with goodell and his bullshit is lame too.

enjoy it while you can. what is your prediction for the pats record after 4 games?

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damn the chargers schedule is pretty beast


----------



## alasdairm

^ what's your 1-2-3-4 prediction for the afc west?

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

The Bills will almost certainly lose to a brady-less pats squad.  I believe this is the year Brady falls off.  

All of that kale and no coffee does not a body do well.


----------



## alasdairm

i am just looking forward to the ryan brothers' implosion and rex ryan's 'predictions' for the coming season. he's a good coach but he's even better at promising big and delivering nothing.

"_When you look at the last 10 years it’s easy to say the Patriots have been the most dominant team in the National Football League the past 10 years, but this year is a different year. I’m going to put that caveat out there. It’s a different year and we’ll see who is the king of the mountain at the end of this season._", rex ryan, september 17th 2015

we did see who was king of the afc east mountain at the end of the season  not a different year... silly rex!

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The broncos will drop to the cellar 
Chiefs win division
Chargers get wildcard and win superbowl


----------



## alasdairm

chargers will finish in 4th place in the afc west again.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

bengals have a tough schedule as usual 
predicting them to get a buy in the first round of the playoffs this year


----------



## SKL

Jets have a brutal first half I would not be that surprised to see them go 3-5 at best but it clears up substantial after. If without Ryan Fitzpatrick I don't even know what to say.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Falcons have the toughest strength of schedule this year.


----------



## subotai

strength of schedule is a deceiving statistic if you think about it.


----------



## pharmakos

MikeOekiM said:


> Falcons have the toughest strength of schedule this year.



packers having the easiest schedule makes me feel all


----------



## MikeOekiM

subotai said:


> strength of schedule is a deceiving statistic if you think about it.



it definitely can be. and i hope it is this year


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> Jets have a brutal first half I would not be that surprised to see them go 3-5 at best but it clears up substantial after. If without Ryan Fitzpatrick I don't even know what to say.


afc east plays the afc north and the nfc west - with the exception of the woeful 49ers and the browns, that's quite a few tough games...

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

pharmakos said:


> packers having the easiest schedule makes me feel all



Yep and we are also all over prime time.

I think there is a very good chance we make it to the SB.

Our scedule has some quirks though that I'm not sure the rankings took into consideration.

We don't play a home game till October and the home and away are all kinds grouped up.

If we stay healthy we will make hard run this year.


----------



## alasdairm

RANKING ALL 32 NFL RECEIVING CORPS

i'm sure some people will have an issue with the order, especially #1 

off the top of my head, and thinking only about the wr position, i would probably have put the cardinals at the top.

what do you think?

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> RANKING ALL 32 NFL RECEIVING CORPS
> 
> i'm sure some people will have an issue with the order, especially #1
> 
> off the top of my head, and thinking only about the wr position, i would probably have put the cardinals at the top.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> alasdair


not going to say they are the best but brandon marshall and eric decker might be best 1-2 punch in NFL because fitzpatrick sucks and those guys still had huge years

steelers probably have best all around WRs
martavis bryant is like what az hakim, slot WR for the greatest show on turf and best WR corps of our generation 
but serious bryant is a speedster, antonio brown is top 5 talent

oh wait, as i was researching i discovered bryant is suspended for the entire '16 season, shucks 

so i'm going to say the JETS have the best options at WR, if we're just going on team's top 2 on depth chart 


sleeper alerts for:
jacksonville has 2 really good and young talented dudes with allen robinson and allen hurns, and marquise lee is heading into his 3rd year, he could be legit playing with a QB that will probably end next season with the best stats for any florida QB

oakland - amare cooper might be new king of WR in AFCW and crabtree isn't a bust like we once thought, keep an eye on 2nd year WR seth roberts, he must be a trouble maker because he was drafted out of west alabama....should have been running along side cooper on the tide

bears- alshon jeffery and  curious to see what 2nd year WR kevin white will do entering his first season 

dolphins - LOVE jarvis landry and have a friend who is a phin fan that claims that devonte parker is even better

tampa: can't go wrong with mike evans and vincent jackson, if a third guy can emerge and TE austin seferian-jenkins can get his shit together than watch out, rape and crab legs might end up having a better season than bortles and lead bucs to AFCS championship 

top 5 WRs in the game, not in any order:
dez, julio jones, deandre hopkins, antonio brown, and AJ green(has surpassed 1000 yards in his first 5 seasons)


----------



## China Rider

my playoff predictions

NFC:
Dallas(9-7)
AZ (11-5)
Minnesota (10-6)
Tampa Bay (10-6)
Wild cards: L.A. Rams(9-7) and Carolina(10-6)

AFC
Buffalo (11-5)
Pittsburgh (12-4)
Indy (12-4)
Oakland (10-6)
Wildcards: NY Jets(10-6) and Jacksonville (10-6)

it's anybody's game...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol Cooper being best wr in afc west 

U do know we have keenan Allen who was on set to break records before injury


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol Cooper being best wr in afc west
> 
> U do know we have keenan Allen who was on set to break records before injury



why the fuck wouldn't i know who keenan allen is?

i think he's a top 10 WR

did you know that chargers signed him to a 4 year extension despite last seasons year ending injury...tells me everythings looking good

talking football isn't supposed to be competitive, weirdo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya I was stoked when I heard about the deal ...


----------



## Kittycat5

alasdairm said:


> RANKING ALL 32 NFL RECEIVING CORPS
> 
> i'm sure some people will have an issue with the order, especially #1
> 
> off the top of my head, and thinking only about the wr position, i would probably have put the cardinals at the top.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> alasdair



This is a terrible list. The Giants at 16 with OBJ, Cruz returning, the rookie Sheppard, and Donnell. Behind both Skins and Cowboys, the Bucs, Seahawks, Panthers, Chargers, and Ravens. Smh.


----------



## neversickanymore

China Rider said:


> my playoff predictions
> 
> NFC:
> Dallas(9-7)
> AZ (11-5)
> Minnesota (10-6)
> Tampa Bay (10-6)
> Wild cards: L.A. Rams(9-7) and Carolina(10-6)
> 
> AFC
> Buffalo (11-5)
> Pittsburgh (12-4)
> Indy (12-4)
> Oakland (10-6)
> Wildcards: NY Jets(10-6) and Jacksonville (10-6)
> 
> it's anybody's game...



Quoted for insanity


----------



## China Rider

neversickanymore said:


> Quoted for insanity




why because i don't think packers or patriots will make playoffs?
times change 

NFL is a sport where it's almost impossible to be 5/5 picking teams that will MISS the play offs

if you can't admit NFL is unpredictable as shit than retreat back into the bubble you came from


----------



## axl blaze

if I were a Jest fan I'd be pissed... not paying out Ryan Fitzpatrick? do they really believe in Gino? is a billion dollar corporation trying to save 1 million dollars or something? what is the difference between, say, 12 million and 13 million??


----------



## Kittycat5

Nothing. They love torture I think. Morons.


----------



## SKL

It's incomprehensible. I can't even talk about it. The fan base hates Geno and loved Fitz, although this past season may have been a fluke, perhaps management's position, which doesn't negate the fact that Geno is and remains a fucking bum despite having a very respectable WR duo (which he also had when we went what 1-11 at the beginning of the 2014 season and people were flying planes over the stadium saying FIRE JOHN IDZIK, who was perceived as having an undue infatuation with Geno Smith, but apparently that infatuation is at an organizational level. Whatever, the MVP is the dude that rocked his Jaw last year and I will not be buying season tickets to watch that clown if it comes down to it. I'll even change the title back.)


----------



## pharmakos

Lions, now that they won't feel the need to lean on Calvin Johnson, will be this year's breakout team and will win the Super Bowl.



....or probably not but a Michigan boy can dream.


----------



## alasdairm

^ it's not like the lions are short of talent - what's their problem?

nice analysis on wr 1-2, china rider. i think larry fitzgerald and john brown should be on the list. and jordy nelson & randall cobb. but i think people are right about marshall and decker - a really solid 1-2 punch at wr.

on your divisional predictions, omitting the pats on the east seems like a bold prediction. which 11 games, specifically do you see the bills winning? hopes were high last year and rex was flapping his mouth off as usual and they managed to go just 8-8.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> ^ it's not like the lions are short of talent - what's their problem?
> 
> nice analysis on wr 1-2, china rider. i think larry fitzgerald and john brown should be on the list. and jordy nelson & randall cobb. but i think people are right about marshall and decker - a really solid 1-2 punch at wr.
> 
> on your divisional predictions, omitting the pats on the east seems like a bold prediction. which 11 games, specifically do you see the bills winning? hopes were high last year and rex was flapping his mouth off as usual and they managed to go just 8-8.
> 
> alasdair



my takes are completely fueled by instincts, hopes and the understanding that anything is possible

i love NFL, MLB, NCAAFB and submitting/reading other's unique takes 

pro sports is the only true reality television. predictions should be bold or kept shut because everyone has access to the same media

neversickanymore is a water head that has zero imagination/understanding on pro sport's climate and should probably stop posting in S&G
he's never posted anything in here that's had any kind of substance nor ever made me wonder 

my impression:

_



			my team is awesome because they are playing well (or why else would i be posting?) and i just want to tag and attach my self to whatever it is they're doing because it's entertaining/interesting for other people to read (sarcasm) 

i grew up/currently live kinda near this city where a bunch of kids born all across the nation were drafted to play together and represent MY town and what i stand for.... positive vibes, maaaan
		
Click to expand...

_
sorry dude, but i've never respected  your bluelight persona(it's generic and corny as shit) and this is my way of letting you know.....in a nut shell you *desperately*( or maybe shallow is a better way to describe it?) attempt to make connections via thoughtless/lazy/vague ass banter....afraid to take any risks along the way...reminds me of some high school teacher/coach who has a creepy desire to be liked more than anything....keep it up though, because, you're really helping people 8)


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> on your divisional predictions, omitting the pats on the east seems like a bold prediction. which 11 games, specifically do you see the bills winning? hopes were high last year and rex was flapping his mouth off as usual and they managed to go just 8-8.
> 
> alasdair



that was last year, team's who were 6-10 thru 8-8 are mostly teams who are on the rise, it's simply a basic pattern in the NFL
team's, for the most part, don't suck for more than 4 years straight...my team being an exception 

to pretend like the 3 other teams in the AFC east are not loaded with young, hungry for money talent would just be foolish 

patriots sucess will come to an end, it might take 2-5 years but it's going to happen, it's natural evolution of the league 

i'm not even rooting against the pats per say, it's just...enough already, man


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> ^ it's not like the lions are short of talent - what's their problem?


they had their chance back in '14 

to be an NFC contender


*NSFW*: 



 AND THEY BLEW IT



according to a good bud of mine who is a die hard lion fan, they're just kind of average all around the board...no stars to be found on their 52 man roster

they have not really drafted well over the past 3 years and facing their divisional opponents 6 times a year is an uphill battle


----------



## axl blaze

now that LA has an NFL team, is DEW gonna finally switch allegiance from San fuckin Diego??


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

axl blaze said:


> now that LA has an NFL team, is DEW gonna finally switch allegiance from San fuckin Diego??


Haha I'm not a bandwagon fan like most pats and Carolina fans


----------



## alasdairm

awesome generalization, dwe.

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

alasdairm said:


> awesome generalization, dwe.
> 
> alasdair


I thought so


----------



## jammin83

Sanchez will take the nfl by storm until they young guy can take over. thomas and sanders are pretty solid guys to throw too. sanders is a pretty scrappy guy, i know NE is eyeing him, hope we sign him to a new deal. lol at 8-8. 

von continues to troll cam. 






any thoughts mal3? see you in week one bruh.


----------



## mal3volent

Are you kidding? Look at those lats man. Y'all don't want none.


----------



## neversickanymore

China Rider said:


> why because i don't think packers or patriots will make playoffs?
> times change
> 
> NFL is a sport where it's almost impossible to be 5/5 picking teams that will MISS the play offs
> 
> if you can't admit NFL is unpredictable as shit than retreat back into the bubble you came from



Well I think you went five 4 here


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> awesome generalization, dwe.
> 
> alasdair



You gotta admit the past have attracted a lot of bandwagonning. OTOH the 2 loudest native NYer fans i know say they've been raised in the fandom for life and I've no reason to doubt it. Steelers, Raiders, Cowboys also have national fandoms for various reasons. And they kinda suck to one degree or another nowadays compared to past moments of glory at least. So will it be one day with the past. And how their fan base will react will say how bandwagonning they really are i guess.


----------



## China Rider

pointing the bandwagon finger is one of the lamest things sports fans do

who the fuck cares who other people root for imo
should we start calling out bandwagon husbands?


> bro you only married her cause she's awesome



i'm down to listen to any fan ramble about their favorite team's new coach, upcoming schedule. who they want off the team, who wish got more playing time, and so on

just chill the fuck out about your fantasy team unless the conversation is solicited


----------



## axl blaze

we got a guy in this here thread riding Sanchez's jock

now I've seen everything


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> You gotta admit the past have attracted a lot of bandwagonning. OTOH the 2 loudest native NYer fans i know say they've been raised in the fandom for life and I've no reason to doubt it. Steelers, Raiders, Cowboys also have national fandoms for various reasons. And they kinda suck to one degree or another nowadays compared to past moments of glory at least. So will it be one day with the past. And how their fan base will react will say how bandwagonning they really are i guess.


every successful sports franchise attracts 'bandwagon' and 'fair-weather' fans.

i tend to agree with china rider - who cares which team somebody supports or why? but then sports fans are fickle and competitive and stupid. pointing that finger is silly (unless it's pointed at dwe  )

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

alasdairm said:


> i tend to agree with china rider -


i kind of just called the kettle black

i honestly don't have a problem with bandwagon fans or anti bandwagon people, or whatever

i just like throwing in these ridiculous marriage metaphors

if a friend ditches his wife for a woman he likes better shouldn't we be happy for our friend?

and

if some team puts together a squad of a bunch of multi talented dudes who double as both a bad ass rock band and puts out a sketch comedy show funnier than 90s SNL during the off season you can bet your ass i'm switching up my loyalties


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> we got a guy in this here thread riding Sanchez's jock
> 
> now I've seen everything



yeah, not gonna defend that lol


----------



## jammin83

i kid, i kid. im rooting for the guy, but i don't have high hopes. hes a means to an end unless he proves otherwise. he starts throwing picks, and the fans will be screaming for lynch or TS. to be fair, i think hes got his best shot at succeeding in denver. hopefully we have an improved run game and oline and he can hand the ball off most the time, but even then, must score points lol. i maintain that denver is in pretty good shape overall and hope sanchez plays well. 

four game suspension coming to le veon 






only a few more weeks til preseason. pumped. %)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

My predictions for afc west:

1. Denver
2. Oakland
3. San Diego
4. Kansas City


----------



## pharmakos

alasdairm said:


> ^ it's not like the lions are short of talent - what's their problem?



They might be cursed.  They keep managing to come up with new and innovative ways to fuck things up.


----------



## axl blaze

1) Oakland
2) Denver
3) KC
4) SD

I'd bet $$$ on that, only thing that'd make me nervous is I could see KC & Denver swappin'


----------



## SKL

Just structure a couple of different props, you could actually bet and profit both ways (if risking more to buy the potential profits) will need a good bookie though to make the more exotic props


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

axl blaze said:


> 1) Oakland
> 2) Denver
> 3) KC
> 4) SD
> 
> I'd bet $$$ on that, only thing that'd make me nervous is I could see KC & Denver swappin'



Care to make a wager axlbro? I'll even wager before knowing Denver's starting qb


----------



## SKL

I still have not bought my season tickets and it will not be happening to watch Geno Smith's bum ass for 10 home games. Even if they're not available by the time we figure out what the actual fuck is gonna happen I don't care. I called in several times to sports radio to encourage people to do the same but God knows people are sheep, the radio is an echo chamber and most of the tickets go to suit and type type motherfuckers anyway


----------



## axl blaze

did I already do my Jest Front Office Rant here? I'm sure I did

but yeah as a Gangrenous fan I'd be livid

speaking o suits - what is their deal?? are they really tying to just save a million or 2 dollars on holding out, or do they truthfully feel as if Geno is the future??

either way their front office is proving they give no shits about the fans or their product on the field


----------



## axl blaze

SKL said:


> You gotta admit the past have attracted a lot of bandwagonning. OTOH the 2 loudest native NYer fans i know say they've been raised in the fandom for life and I've no reason to doubt it. Steelers, Raiders, Cowboys also have national fandoms for various reasons. And they kinda suck to one degree or another nowadays compared to past moments of glory at least. So will it be one day with the past. And how their fan base will react will say how bandwagonning they really are i guess.



LOL how did I miss this? Steelers suck compared to past glory? dude they've won the most SBs of all time, are primed to win 1 or 2 more by Big Ben's end, and are in the playoffs every year 

I think this one slipped by you, old friend


----------



## alasdairm

SKL said:


> I still have not bought my season tickets and it will not be happening to watch Geno Smith's bum ass for 10 home games. Even if they're not available by the time we figure out what the actual fuck is gonna happen I don't care. I called in several times to sports radio to encourage people to do the same but God knows people are sheep, the radio is an echo chamber and most of the tickets go to suit and type type motherfuckers anyway


the jets just need to step up and pay fitzpatrick.

alasdair


----------



## SKL

axl blaze said:


> LOL how did I miss this? Steelers suck compared to past glory? dude they've won the most SBs of all time, are primed to win 1 or 2 more by Big Ben's end, and are in the playoffs every year
> 
> I think this one slipped by you, old friend



Yeah it actually did lol. I think I was writing that post in a taxi or something and multitasking. Worse I think it occurred to me shortly thereafter but then I forgot about it again to edit it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Honestly the afc west is probably the hardest


----------



## alasdairm

^ rubbish. both the afc north and the nfc west are tougher divisions than the afc west...

the nfc north and afc east are in the conversation this year too...

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Aren't the packers huge favorites for the NFC North?


----------



## MikeOekiM

it's between packers or vikings. vikings won it last year, but jordy nelson was hurt and it showed how important he was to their team. who knows how he'll be coming back from an acl tear though.
and vikings only got better imo
should be close


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

AFC North: The expected resurgence of the Ravens gives the division three legitimate contenders, not to mention three bona fide human starting quarterbacks now that Andy has obliterated the Dalton Scale. The schedule won't help the Browns.

2. NFC West: No division has a better 1-2 punch of Super Bowl contenders. The NFC West would be back into the top spot if the Rams can play outside of the division like they play against Seattle and Arizona.

3. AFC West: This could be the deepest division in football. It boasts the defending champion and every team has realistic playoff hopes. The Raiders enjoyed a nice offseason, as did the Chiefs until Justin Houston's injury. To put it another way: The AFC West might have the best last-place team in the league. Then again.


----------



## neversickanymore

I secured Sunday's off work..

Being in the season!


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> AFC North: The expected resurgence of the Ravens gives the division three legitimate contenders, not to mention three bona fide human starting quarterbacks now that Andy has obliterated the Dalton Scale. The schedule won't help the Browns.
> 
> 2. NFC West: No division has a better 1-2 punch of Super Bowl contenders. The NFC West would be back into the top spot if the Rams can play outside of the division like they play against Seattle and Arizona.
> 
> 3. AFC West: This could be the deepest division in football. It boasts the defending champion and every team has realistic playoff hopes. The Raiders enjoyed a nice offseason, as did the Chiefs until Justin Houston's injury. To put it another way: The AFC West might have the best last-place team in the league. Then again.





alasdairm said:


> both the afc north and the nfc west are tougher divisions than the afc west...



so now you're just agreeing with me? thanks.

also, it's traditional, when copypasta-ing somebody else's work to give them credit so, you know, it doesn't look like you might be trying to pass of those comments as your own: 2016 NFL division power rankings

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Heh, seems fair enough. ^ kinda wondering how competitive the afc South is going to be this year. should be improved from last year. Thinking jax might win it. Nfc east def struggled last year lol.


You guys wanna do some other way of doing pick ems this season? Something more automated?


----------



## SKL

alasdairm said:


> also, it's traditional, when copypasta-ing somebody else's work to give them credit so, you know, it doesn't look like you might be trying to pass of those comments as your own: 2016 NFL division power rankings
> 
> alasdair



LMAO. I was like, damn, that was really well written, confident sounding, knowledgeable, whatever … should've  been ringing alarm bells


----------



## SKL

jammin83 said:


> You guys wanna do some other way of doing pick ems this season? Something more automated?



An idea that I had last season that never took off was to do a thread game of play money betting like each poster starts with $10,000 (or whatever) and each week can place bets with one poster acting as the "bookie" and keeping track. Largest balance by the end of the season wins. We might even be able to put in some kind of award. We could make it as simple or as elaborate as we care to. Is this the sort of thing that anyone might be interested in? I think it would be a lot of fun if there is enough interest.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yep interested


----------



## alasdairm

me too.

alasdair


----------



## jammin83

Sounds fun. im down. degenerate gamblers...sheesh. 

idk if you guys want to do picks off site but there is a couple i found:

http://weeklypickem.fantasy.nfl.com/
http://www.nflrush.com/pickem/2016/1/0/


and there is some pool sites too, yahoo, etc.

just remember scoring was kind of a pain in the ass and we might have fudged a number here or there. old way is fine too if we still want to do straight up. wasn't that bad but not everyone was available to score.


----------



## SKL

Cool. I'll start a thread for recruiting for the play money betting then sometime soon and come up with whatever rules and stuff but really it's not gonna be complicated.


----------



## pharmakos

Gotta get jiggsy over here for that.  Might help him cut back IRL.  ¶=


----------



## SKL

*If you are interested in participating in the play money sportsbook, please post in this thread, and maybe invite a BL friend who might miss this post here. *

Also we will need people to act as the bookie, which is going to rotate weekly among the players, all this really involves is collating all the bets after game nights and afterwards credit the accounts of winning bettors. It's basically just some simple math (we could make a spreadsheet on Google Docs maybe even) and will require only a bare minimum of sports betting knowledge. Just that no one person probably can do this for every game in the season so we need to divide up the work. Ideally we'll have a volunteer for each week but we'll see. We may even give the bookie a small credit for his efforts.


----------



## Kittycat5

Thread is closed SKL


----------



## SKL

Lol whoops
Fixed


----------



## Kittycat5

Dat bender.


----------



## SKL

Anyhow. Registration is open. Please post if you're interested. Will recruit more aggressively as the season begins but would like to get some solidly interested people in when possible. Not talking about a great deal of time commitment right now but just to measure how many people may be interested.


----------



## JahSEEuS

link broke'd for me


----------



## SKL

Link fixed: Bluelight NFL Betting Parlor  (Play Money Sportsbook Contest


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers got James Jones 

Decent pickup imo


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Wow sweet


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Be more specific plz


----------



## Just A Guy

Cowboys be slurping on that Purple Drank.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Be more specific plz


OK. 

They still suck, they'll finish 3rd or 4th in the division, do even worse than last year and finish worse than 2-4 in the division, finish below .500, and miss the playoffs. Again.


----------



## alasdairm

^ yep.

One of these 6 teams will win Super Bowl LI

anybody think a team other than the seahawks, cardinals, panthers, packers, patriots or steelers will win?

alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Nope..   it's a green and gold year.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Red, White, and Blue.  Nobody circles the wagons like the Buffalo Bills baby.  Get ready for a shitstorm AFC East!


----------



## alasdairm

not a chance. you sound like your man rex ryan - big talk, no results.



alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

We shall see.  Shan't we?


----------



## alasdairm

we shall. do you want to bet? i bet that the bills do not win the superbowl this year...

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Not only some action in the sportsbook thread but I wanna see alasdair sporting some green this season


----------



## Kittycat5

Oh Christ, another Bills fan.


----------



## alasdairm

so there are at least two of them?



alasdair


----------



## neversickanymore

Or Jah is just a gm alt


----------



## axl blaze

I've always said we talk about the Bills way too fucking much in this thread, over the years


----------



## axl blaze

maaaan 

I was just bitching to a co-worker who lives in AZ and is a huge Cardinals fan how it's not fair that they have Patrick Peterson AND Honey Badger on the same defense

Honey Badger went in like Round #3 or 4 of the draft, dude was unstoppable in college, wanted the Steelers to swoop him so bad (so little risk for such huge reward)


----------



## alasdairm

neversickanymore said:


> Or Jah is just a gm alt


lol. true 

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

today I posted this in the more "mainstream" Steelers forums:



> *why does the NFL deny its players access to medicinal THC?*
> 
> I saw some others throwing in some heavy conspiracy theories – mine is that the players are denied access to marijuana because Goodell & the NFL are literally in the back pocket of Big Pharma. see: the rampant use/abuse to Pharma’s wholly detrimental pain killers, there is a solid history of this over the decades
> 
> if the average citizen can obtain a prescription for pot, then why should we restrict NFL players (a part of our population that could use it’s pain killing properties the most)? and isn’t medicinal legal now in the State of PA?
> 
> I say let players access this legal drug, with all its proven benefits. it’s the least we could as a society



prolly will get shit upon because NFL fans are the worst genre of human available


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

alasdairm said:


> ^ yep.
> 
> One of these 6 teams will win Super Bowl LI
> 
> anybody think a team other than the seahawks, cardinals, panthers, packers, patriots or steelers will win?
> 
> alasdair


Is Denver counted out of the top six simply because of the qb situation?  If so, that's curious because last year they had subpar qb play, and still won the whole thing. 

Which reminds me....I'm so pissed Elway and the broncos disrespected brock. It's like they just FORGOT, that he was at the helm when they beat the pats, the bengals, and I forget who else. Man I was so sick of all the Peyton coverage, it just overshadowed the fact that brock came in and did a pretty damn good job for someone who wasn't a starter until that point. I wish they would have spoken more of him, and given him more credit, than just focusing on the fact that Peyton won on the way out. 

Who gives a shit. He played like shit and the only reason he won is because of the defense, and BROCK. 

Anyway I hope Sanchez doesn't win the starter spot......ugh.


----------



## axl blaze

I repeat: Denver is counted out cuz there is no reason they will even sniff the SB this year

I'm not hating - I said all last year that they're D was one of the best all-decade

they may have had "subpar QB play" last year, but no Peyton and they would have a tough time making the playoffs - even with that D


----------



## MikeOekiM

broncos just need a game managing QB, which i think i heard trevor siemian is a check down king. manning was awful last year (worst starter statistically) and turned the ball over way too much. when you have a defense that good they shouldnt have someone throwing 9 tds and 17 ints in 9 started games.

last year was even worse than subpar qb play


----------



## SKL

If you have access to a decent book and a decent bankroll fucking with some futures is a risky but potentially profitable; I'm thinking about putting a buck on the cards for conference Champs @+600 with maybe a single action if bet for the superb owl cause that's like $2400 straight up if they take it at all; not again that I think that it's a surety but atm it feels +ev; I'm trying to control myself tho I think I am going with a self imposed limit of like idk 5 dimes this season but I could quickly calm into jigstery territory tbqpgheasmwqdoomh I tend to wind up a few bucks in the red but view each season like every lost poker game as having paid for tutoring


----------



## axl blaze

shouts out to Baron Batch - ex Steelers back-uo QB, who has now found new life as an artist (mostly bright-colored murals)

he did this @ my friend's Smoke & Vape Shop


----------



## MikeOekiM

thought u were talking about charlie batch for a second and got a hilarious mental image


----------



## axl blaze

woulda been better if it was Charlie, true


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> we shall. do you want to bet? i bet that the bills do not win the superbowl this year...
> 
> alasdair



Something a bit more reasonable?  Maybe based on our respective loved teams head to head or some team stat?


----------



## JahSEEuS

axl blaze said:


> I've always said we talk about the Bills way too fucking much in this thread, over the years



I'm pretty new 'round here, but historically speaking the Bills are one of the most influential teams in the entire league.

Compared to how much blah blah blah goes on about other teams in here, I'd say there is a fair amount of Bills talk.  

But GM hasn't been around much so I could just be missing that.  Most other fans seem to enjoy shit talking the Bills making it inevitable one of the few remaining fans of the team will have to respond in defense.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## alasdairm

JahSEEuS said:


> Something a bit more reasonable?  Maybe based on our respective loved teams head to head or some team stat?


in post #1866 you basically said the bills were going to win the superbowl! didn't take you long to walk that back...

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

This post? 


JahSEEuS said:


> Red, White, and Blue.  Nobody circles the wagons like the Buffalo Bills baby.  Get ready for a shitstorm AFC East!


 I figured you to have better reading comprehension than that.  Although, I don't think anyone's ever accused Patriot fans of being overly smart or clever. 

I'll put a bet on them winning AFC East... That's a long fucking way from winning the superb owl wiseguy.


----------



## alasdairm

that post which was - or at least appeared to be - in response to my question "_anybody think a team other than the seahawks, cardinals, panthers, packers, patriots or steelers will win?_"

but i'll give you the benefit of the doubt as the bills manager, and bills fans on bluelight, have a reputation for talking up the bills only to see their hopes dashed by yet another mediocre year...

you bet the bills win the afc east. i bet they don't. how about a month-long avatar bet?

you win i wear this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a month.

i win you wear this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for a month.

deal?



JahSEEuS said:


> That's a long fucking way from winning the superb owl wiseguy.



well, you're a bills fan so you would know all about not winning the superbowl 

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Two_in_the_pink said:


> OK.
> 
> They still suck, they'll finish 3rd or 4th in the division, do even worse than last year and finish worse than 2-4 in the division, finish below .500, and miss the playoffs. Again.


I was talking about James Jones pickup


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> that post which was - or at least appeared to be - in response to my question "_anybody think a team other than the seahawks, cardinals, panthers, packers, patriots or steelers will win?_"
> 
> but i'll give you the benefit of the doubt as the bills manager, and bills fans on bluelight, have a reputation for talking up the bills only to see their hopes dashed by yet another mediocre year...
> 
> you bet the bills win the afc east. i bet they don't. how about a month-long avatar bet?
> 
> you win i wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a month.
> 
> i win you wear this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for a month.
> 
> deal?
> 
> 
> 
> well, you're a bills fan so you would know all about not winning the superbowl
> 
> alasdair



deal.  although, I believe you should stand behind your team and it's a push if neither one wins.


----------



## alasdairm

who's not standing behind their team?

alasdair


----------



## SKL

I'll do an avvy bet with any or all Bills fans for game 2 (jets @) Ali too but we don't face each other for a while


----------



## alasdairm

^ happy to do a one-week avatar bet the week of november 27th and december 24th.






 vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




agreed?

alasdair


----------



## SKL

Yep


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> who's not standing behind their team?
> 
> alasdair



I'm thinking the bet should be if the Bills win the division you wear the best looking logo in the league as your avatar, and if the Patriots win division I wear the most homoerotic thing ever seen on a football helmet as mine.

Not just if the bills win the division bet... But if you aren't up for it I'm 87.5% confident the Bills take the AFC East and will bet on that anyways.

and I will also take SKL bet.  Because he is man enough to stand behind his team.


----------



## alasdairm

i'm thoroughly confused. bills win the afc east, you win. bills don't (because the pats will  ), i win.

again, who's not standing behind their team?

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

8(


----------



## pharmakos

Incidentally, I just got tickets to see the Bills @ Lions preseason game on Sept. 1st.


----------



## alasdairm

^ awesome. raiders are playing cardinals, packers and seahawks in the pre-season! i should try to get along.



JahSEEuS said:


> 8(


do not understand. you've already basically admitted you don't think your team will win the superbowl this year - so do you agree to the bet in #1889?

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

Tickets were only $6 for the Lions vs. Bills lol.


----------



## alasdairm

you get what you pay for 

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol. You couldn't pay me to go to that game.


----------



## pharmakos

I am going to enjoy it, but I definitely understand why they were so cheap lol.

GM should come over to Michigan for it, I'm even getting a hotel in Detroit for it.


----------



## One Thousand Words

DealwithitLou.jpg


----------



## axl blaze

so I guess the NFL & Crooked-Ass Goodell say TODAY is actually the start of NFL Pre-Season??

people were pissed up here in Northern Ohio that the NFL cancelled the Hall of Fame season-starting game in Canton, OH

can't believe they're not even gonna refund mother fuckers their ticket back?? and Goodell just got a new NFL PR Lackey Boy, this year!!

so the new NFL Players Safety Organization reviewed the football field up at Hall of Fame Stadium in Canton and deemed that their playing turf was injurous to football players - apparently the type of paint they used for like all the logos wasn't an approved paint, and it was deemed harmful against players' ankles n shit --

well as a Pittsburgh it woulda been nice if they cancelled last year's HOF game due to its shitty turf!! Steelers VS Vikings last year, tons of players hurt their MCL & ace Steelers K Shaun Suisham had career-ending ACL injury!!!


----------



## axl blaze

pharmakos said:


> I am going to enjoy it, but I definitely understand why they were so cheap lol.
> 
> GM should come over to Michigan for it, I'm even getting a hotel in Detroit for it.



NFL season-starting hotel bangerrrrr w/ pharmakos???

dude, sign me the fuck up. if only was my team. I would shut u down bruh


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> ^ awesome. raiders are playing cardinals, packers and seahawks in the pre-season! i should try to get along.
> 
> do not understand. you've already basically admitted you don't think your team will win the superbowl this year - so do you agree to the bet in #1889?
> 
> alasdair



I already said I do agree.  The faces were simply in jest reference to your silly comments about if the Bills don't win then obviously the Pats would be taking the division and the fact that if you were actually standing behind your team the bet would be if the Pats win division you win and if Bills win I win and if neither win it is a draw... But that is not the bet stated by yourself (due in part to you not being very sure of your very own beloved Pats)


----------



## JahSEEuS

axl blaze said:


> NFL season-starting hotel bangerrrrr w/ pharmakos???
> 
> dude, sign me the fuck up. if only was my team. I would shut u down bruh



I'll pick you up on the way.  GM + Jah + Axl cardrugpool


----------



## alasdairm

JahSEEuS said:


> I already said I do agree.  The faces were simply in jest reference to your silly comments about if the Bills don't win then obviously the Pats would be taking the division and the fact that if you were actually standing behind your team the bet would be if the Pats win division you win and if Bills win I win and if neither win it is a draw... But that is not the bet stated by yourself (due in part to you not being very sure of your very own beloved Pats)


i am quite sure of my team. i just don't think you're explaining yourself very well and you're also trying to backslide from the original bet we agreed on.

if you want that to be the bet, then that's fine

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'm fine with the original bet.  

I am saying:

If you were so supportive of your team, then your original bet would have been Pats winning division vs. Bills winning division

What you're initial proposal (and the agreed upon bet) was that if the Bills win vs if the Bills don't win division.

What I'm trying to explain is that if you had any love/support for your team you would have originally bet the Pats winning vs Bills winning.  

I don't think it's hard to understand from an outside perspective what I'm saying.  I think you are just having trouble with it because you are a true Pats fan (and therefor disposed to bouts of idiocy).


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Oh boy


----------



## alasdairm

garoppolo looked pretty good in the season opener. will 'garoppolo to bennett' be the new 'brady to gronkowski' the first 4 games? 

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

lions vs. steelers on now - you watching pharmakos?

alasdair


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

alasdairm said:


> garoppolo looked pretty good in the season opener. will 'garoppolo to bennett' be the new 'brady to gronkowski' the first 4 games?
> 
> alasdair


Preseason opener*

He didn't look bad though. 

Of course sanchez threw an INT during the Broncos shutout of Da Bears. I feel like I'm gonna cringe every time the ball is snapped into his hands, all season long. 

Butt fumble, butt fumble, butt fumble


----------



## alasdairm

preseason, of course.

yep - shanchez. i'd be worried 

alasdair


----------



## IceDancer

I caught the Bengals pre season game yesterday. I don't start watching until week 1 because my fantasy football.


----------



## alasdairm

that is exactly the reason you should be watching pre-season football.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

axl blaze said:


> NFL season-starting hotel bangerrrrr w/ pharmakos???
> 
> dude, sign me the fuck up. if only was my team. I would shut u down bruh



come on up.  Sept. 1st.  we're staying in Detroit the night before and the night of the game.



alasdairm said:


> lions vs. steelers on now - you watching pharmakos?
> 
> alasdair



was at a concert that night, didn't watch.  would have otherwise.


----------



## SKL

*REMINDER*—we will be having a *Bluelight NFL sportsbook betting contest*. Each participant will start with  $8,500 in "play money" and can bet on each game just like with your real life bookie, throughout the regular season and playoffs. Winner gets a custom Bluelight title but should be fun for all involved.

If you're interested just head over to here and post that you're in. The game will start with the regular season so everyone will have the opportunity to sign up before then.

Should be a lot of fun and the more the merrier!


----------



## neversickanymore

We are getting close boys and girls..


----------



## alasdairm

i am stupid excited. my fantasy draft is the day i get back from burning man. roll on week 1.

alasdair


----------



## JahSEEuS

my big one is an auction this weekend.  should probably start doing some research.  

if anyone feels up to it, I would like to see how you rank RBs, WRs, TE, and DEF.  I pretty much have my QB's picked out at this moment as it's a 2 QB (start 2 qbs each week) keeper-auction league.  I have Big Ben on the cheap and will spend some money on either Discount Double Check or Russell Wilson.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Chargers looked decent against the Cardinals 

Preseason though


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Referees look like they're doing decent job 

Preseason though


----------



## alasdairm

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Chargers looked decent against the Cardinals


lol - your offense scored 0 points.

alasdair


----------



## CosmicG

Bengals looking good though hey


----------



## JahSEEuS

Bills lookin' hot. real hot


----------



## alasdairm

i'm thinking tyrod taylor, lesean mccoy and sammie watkins would all be good fantasy options.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

anybody watching hard knocks?

jeff fisher, todd gurley, chris weinke, tavon austin, william hayes(doesn't believe in dinosaurs), aaron donald and gregg williams are the man


----------



## JahSEEuS

alasdairm said:


> i'm thinking tyrod taylor, lesean mccoy and sammie watkins would all be good fantasy options.
> 
> alasdair



Watkins probably least so of those 3.  No one to take coverage away from him.  McCoy looks like a strong bet now that karlos williams is cut and gillislee is having his own issues.


----------



## SKL




----------



## axl blaze




----------



## alasdairm

JahSEEuS said:


> McCoy looks like a strong bet now that karlos williams is cut and gillislee is having his own issues.


yep.

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

white Michael Vick, thanks FB for reminding me I posted this 6 years ago


----------



## IceDancer

Anyone have the date regular season starts?


----------



## neversickanymore

Thursday sept 8.. Denver Vs. Carolina


----------



## JackARoe

I am pretty excited for the season.  The Hall Of Fame game being nixed did sort of piss me off though as that usually kicks in the excitement even though it is non game.

As a Giants fan, I guess it can't get any worse for a fan as last year was. Losing games in the last minutes and doing stupid stuff.  So it can only go up from here.... I think. 8(


----------



## pharmakos

60 yard field goal success from Matt Prater last night.  Too bad the rest of the Lions didn't do so well.


----------



## China Rider

i was just going over the ram's roster and that tank top psycho on hard knocks actually went to the same bumble fuck small town D2 school that i did

he would have been a freshman when i was a junior, i probably had a class with him, considering i had same major as most dudes on football team

not that they ever showed up, because we were a damn good d2 football school.... lost national championship game my soph year(?)

i def had a night class with the big shot QB my soph year and it was a once a week class, class rules were after first absence lose a letter grade

i didn't see him the entire semester, and he didn't drop the class because his name was called every week...probably got an A

i went to one game in 4 years and i could hear the action from my apartment on saturday mornings


----------



## MikeOekiM

damn bridgewater out for season. i really thought they were a true superbowl contender, but if theyre gonna start shaun hill then forget it. They have to trade for Josh McCown imo. or else theyre just fighting for a playoff spot rather than a superbowl


----------



## SKL

Want to take  (one of the last) opportunities to plug my Bluelight "play money" NFL betting game thread.

Jets/Giants game a Heartbreaker. Late fourth quarter turnover turns into a loss by small margin. All too familiar 

Also, for your perusal — futures odds/payoffs as they stand today — 

*SUPER BOWL *

England Patriots 7/1
Green Bay Packers 8/1
Seattle Seahawks 8/1
Pittsburgh Steelers 10/1
Carolina Panthers 10/1
Arizona Cardinals 12/1
Denver Broncos 15/1
Minnesota Vikings 18/1
Cincinnati Bengals 20/1
Kansas City Chiefs 25/1
Indianapolis Colts 25/1
New York Giants 25/1
Dallas Cowboys 30/1
Oakland Raiders 30/1
Baltimore Ravens 35/1
Houston Texans 45/1
Washington Redskins 50/1
Jacksonville Jaguars 60/1
New York Jets 60/1
New Orleans Saints 65/1
Chicago Bears 70/1
Atlanta Falcons 70/1
Philadelphia Eagles 70/1
Miami Dolphins 70/1
Buffalo Bills 75/1
Tampa Bay Buccanneers 75/1
Los Angeles Rams 80/1
San Diego Chargers 80/1
Detroit Lions 80/1
Tennessee Titans 100/1
San Francisco 49ers 150/1
Cleveland Browns 200/1

*NFC CHAMPIONSHIP *

Green Bay Packers 9/2
Seattle Seahawks 23/5
Carolina Panthers 6/1
Arizona Cardinals 13/2
Carolina Panthers 6/1
Minnesota Vikings 8/1
New York Giants 13/1
Dallas Cowboys 15/1
Washington Redskins 20/1
Chicago Bears 30/1
New Orleans Saints 30/1
Atlanta Falcons 30/1
Detroit Lions 35/1
Philadelphia Eagles 35/1
Tampa Bay Buccaneers 40/1
Los Angeles Rams 40/1
San Francisco 49ers 50/1

*AFC CHAMPIONSHIP*

New England Patriots 13/4
Pittsburgh Steelers 11/2
Denver Broncos 7/1
Cincinnati Bengals 17/2
Kansas City Chiefs 10/1
Indianapolis Colts 12/1
Oakland Raiders 15/1
Baltimore Ravens 17/1
Houston Texans 22/1
Jacksonville Jaguars 25/1
Miami Dolphins 25/1
New York Jets 30/1
Buffalo Bills 30/1
San Diego Chargers 38/1
Tennessee Titans 50/1
Cleveland Browns 100/1

*NFC East*

New York Giants +175 
Dallas Cowboys +240 
Washington Redskins +240 Philadelphia Eagles +600 
*
NFC South
* 
Carolina Panthers -240 
Atlanta Falcons +650 
New Orleans Saints +650 
Tampa Bay Buccaneers +650 
*
NFC West
* 
Seattle Seahawks -110 
Arizona Cardinals +140 
Los Angeles Rams +750 
San Francisco 49ers +2000
* 
AFC East 
* 
New England Patriots -240 
Buffalo Bills +700 
New York Jets +700 
Miami Dolphins +700 
* 
AFC North 
* 
Pittsburgh Steelers +120
Cincinnati Bengals +190
Baltimore Ravens +350
Cleveland Browns +1200 
*
AFC South
*
Indianapolis Colts +150 
Houston Texans +225 
Jacksonville Jaguars +250 
Tennessee Titans +800

Yes, I know, different odds styles from different sources. I'll unify it when I have the time.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

ArCi said:


> There is no proof that brady deflated footballs. Or instructed anyone to deflate footballs
> 
> and why doesn't anyone ever talk about how the colts also had under inflated balls
> 
> 
> Such a terrible look for the NFL. Trying to make an example out of Brady. After all he has done for the game of football. He's not just the best QB of all time, he's the greatest football player of all time.
> 
> I don't care if you hate the patriots, idk how fans of football can be ok with the NFL completely destroying Brady's reputation.



Welcome to Goodelland. Been this way since he took over for Tagliabue. Goodell is one of those men of such incompetence and corruption that he is indelibly gauranteed his lifetime appointment at the head of the table of any organization as ultra-corporate as the NFL. 

It's why he gets boo'd offstage (not that he ever actually takes the hint and goes off) of every NFL Draft he takes place in. 

So many bad decisions. From making an issue out and over-suspending for player's off-field behavior issues which nobody gave a shit about (often penalizing players who were either aquitted of or no longer charged with breaking some law, guilty by virtue of having been charged with something at some point by his logic), to penalizing on-field celebration and acts of showmanship which were universally enjoyed by both players and fans, to contunuing (or more accurately, doubling down on) the NFL's longstanding tradition of denying the existence of and/or covering up Chronic Traumatic Encephalopathy, to mishandling the disciplinary situations where _he actually had reason to get involved_, and to generally or downright comically simply fucking up everything he touches. He was made for this shit. Built to be the figurehead of a multinational corporation. A laboratory itself couldn't have done it any better. 


As for Brady, I'm glad he is suspended. Although fair enough my satisfaction with the situation comes purely out of being a Dolphins fan and a rabid and irrational homer at that, rather than from any place of truth or honor. 

Also, Brady's reputation is fine. He's always been known as a cheater and an asshole; nothing changes. Belicheck and the Patriots are cheating assholes too. At the end of the day this doesn't matter, because history will remember them for winning four Superbowls and smashing every passing record there is, and all the cheating stuff will only be a footnote that nobody gives a shit about. 

Ultimately, the Patriots won because they had more talent and better coaching than their opposition, and I highly doubt all the cheatey and underhanded shit they have done even figured into the result. The cheating is just there as an accountrement to frame their generally unsportsmanlike and scumbaggish personalities.


----------



## alasdairm

even if you hate the pats with every fiber of your being, any football fan should take issue with goodell's actions around deflategate...

alasdair


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

alasdairm said:


> even if you hate the pats with every fiber of your being, any football fan should take issue with goodell's actions around deflategate...
> 
> alasdair




Any football fan should take issue with pretty much every one of Goodell's actions around anything since he  became commissioner. 


At least this one helps my Dolphins' chances of winning when we meet week two of the season


----------



## neversickanymore

I think they take seattle at home for the opener..  you guys were so good last year.. just couldn't pull it off in the very end.. hope you guys figured that little bit of heart out and crush the chickens..   love to see the scummy "12th man"shut the fuck up

That spreads one of the best gimmes i have ever seen i think.. free money?


----------



## MikeOekiM

ahhh feels good man


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^yep 

Fuck yeah clutch timeout at the end. Made up for the sloppy penalties that almost gave the game away. I love watching cam newton lose, but not as much as I like watching him get pulverized by my Broncos.

Fuck yeah. 1-0


----------



## SKL

Well I'm out my first nickel in our play money bookie thread. (*Last chance to sign up with a full bankroll, kids!*) unfortunately don't get to see much of the game beyond the first quarter and a half due to work stuff but still feeling them football feels. These are exciting feels my brothers.


----------



## neversickanymore

This seasons in the books... time for a new thread.  Who ever fires it up please consider linking this thread as it predecessor


----------

